# Your CL's In Action



## Stinas

Show Us Your CL's In Action​There are soo many of the other threads(mostly bags) with action shots, I figured we can join in on the fun.  So break out your cell phones & post away!!! lol
Here is Danicky & I at my birthday bash.
Rolando & Joli





NP in beige fabric out & about in NYC last summer(with Prada friend lol)


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I love this thread! We have to sticky it like the others! I'll take a pic next time I'm out with my CL's. Hafta be sneaky so people don't find out I'm weird. lol


----------



## 8seventeen19

I LOVE this thread too!!! GRRR but I am in Mississippi people!!! Land of NOOOOO Louboutins!!!! What the heck do I do??? I will have to wait till I visit my posh friends in Dallas I guess.


----------



## babypie

Cute idea Stinas! 

This isn't very "action-ish" but I was hanging with a friend and things got a bit silly, I flipped my leg up and yelled "take a pic of my shoooeeeee!"


----------



## karwood

Stina- I love this idea! I will post pix of my CL's the next time I am out and about.


----------



## Zophie

What a great idea for a thread!  Now I have even more excuse to take pictures of my shoes.  Here are a couple pics I had already.

Here are my black VPs taking a ride on the floor of my car (sorry they are kinda dirty...ick!):






My Alta Ariella boots in a conference room:






And my Very Prives again in a car dealership waiting for the manager to come back to his office.


----------



## starryviolet

Can't wait to see all the model shots!


----------



## danicky

Can anyone tell me how to upload pics, so they can show bigger???


----------



## Stinas

My nude Very Prive Paillettes at a wedding.  (excuse my fat calves:shame: at least they are shaved this time lol)


----------



## danicky

OK, here are 2 best greek friends: Stinas's Paillettes VP's and my Python NP's. At mt Birthday bash, yesterday!!

http://


----------



## danicky

My Python NP's, Stinas's Paillettes VP's, and our other friend's Tiger NP's. Our CL's have a party of their own. lol
http://


----------



## Stinas

Dana I love those pics!!!


----------



## mjvictamonte

Stinas and Danicky, did you two know each other before, or did you meet through tPF?

BTW, I am drooling over those python NPs! Where did you get them?!


----------



## Stinas

mjvictamonte said:


> Stinas and Danicky, did you two know each other before, or did you meet through tPF?
> 
> BTW, I am drooling over those python NPs! Where did you get them?!


We met in my first pic lol...through TPF.


----------



## danicky

LOL, yeah, we met at Stinas's birthday. lol
The Python NP's I got from Saks.


----------



## danicky

Stinas said:


> Dana I love those pics!!!


 
LOL, how cute are our CL's???


----------



## babypie

Cute pictures Dana!


----------



## Stinas

I love them!
I cant wait to see how everyone else takes their pics!


----------



## Souzie

Danicky, I looovvve your NP's!!!  And you and Stinas kind of have the same feet...hehe


----------



## Stinas

My Nude Yoyo at Saks NYC(day I got them signed)





Helmuts relaxing in the car




Another one from my Birthday
My yellow Joli, On the left is friend python Font. & my other friend has on brn cork  I forget the exact name.


----------



## shallow1

danicky- I love your jeans in the first pic, great length hehe
Stinas- your feet were made for Louboutin shoes!!! love your figure and jeans aswell!!
oh and of course, love the footcandy!


----------



## daisyduke947

This is such a cute thread! I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## hellobabie

Nice pictures !!


----------



## Zophie

I'm loving all the pictures.  I have yet to even know anyone else with CLs to take a group picture with.


----------



## daisyduke947

I don't know anyone either, *Zophie*. Maybe I could buy a pair for my mum at some point.  Take a picture of the two of us.


----------



## snowwhite

Zophie said:


> I'm loving all the pictures. I have yet to even know anyone else with CLs to take a group picture with.


 
I don't either!


----------



## daisyduke947

Aww, *snowwhite*! The three of us should take a picture of our CLs against a wall or a pretty neutral looking floor and we can manipulate the images together with Photoshop. Hahaha.


----------



## babypie

snowwhite said:


> I don't either!


 
I'm the sole CL wearer in my life too


----------



## Stinas

Post pics alone...its ok...have fun with it!


----------



## Zophie

Don't worry, I have no problem taking pictures of my feet alone.  Buy a pair for my mom, hahaha!  I'm just picturing my mom trying to wear them.  She always points out old crippled looking ladies and telling me that I'm going to end up walking like that one day.  Needless to say, we do not have the same taste in shoe.


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL my doctor doesn't like the pointy toed shoes...she said that if I love shoes that much, I should stick with the round toe.


----------



## Stinas

lol Zophie


----------



## LavenderIce

I do not have many action shots. Whenever I take pics the shoes are not usually in the shot unless I take the pic at home with the intention of sharing them here. Here's a pic from a Christmas party where you can see my wine Yoyo Zeppas in the lower left corner of the pic:


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL cute! Those YoYo Zeppas look awesome with the black dress.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks!  I wish more of the shoe made it in the pic, the fact that they are in the pic at all is accidental.


----------



## LavenderIce

Another one, taken at Barneys BH during Msr. Louboutin's personal appearance last month (credit to wantmore)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lav, I LOVE your picture.  It's just too darn cute!!!!  And your watermark matches your shoes!  lol


----------



## LavenderIce

hehe E, I was in the mood to be matchy-matchy.


----------



## daisyduke947

Aww, that is so cool!! I love the group shots so much.


----------



## betty*00

*Lav*, that is such a fun shot!! Love it!


----------



## wantmore

I'm envious...I don't have any CL buddy, except for you gals. My CL action shots are all loners  (except for the pic Lavender posted).


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

OMG!!! Love this thread. *Lav*, that shot with all the other PF CL lovelies...JEALOUS!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Lav*, so cute with the matching watermarks, haha!  LOVE the red Clichy!!


----------



## may3545

Here are my Clichy's in patent burgundy.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

That group shot is too cute!


----------



## Stinas

Lav I love it!!!  BTW - You both have nice teeth!


----------



## 8seventeen19

LavenderIce said:


> Another one, taken at Barneys BH during Msr. Louboutin's personal appearance last month (credit to wantmore)


 
OMG!!!! Where are these turquoise prive's from?!!?!?!


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are so hot, *may*!


----------



## Stinas

shoeaddictklw said:


> OMG!!!! Where are these turquoise prive's from?!!?!?!


 I think they are yoyos


----------



## wantmore

shoeaddictklw said:


> OMG!!!! Where are these turquoise prive's from?!!?!?!


They are the VP 70mm in Teal Patent. I think she got them from BG or Barneys, if I remember correctly. PM her to make sure.


----------



## Stinas

wantmore said:


> They are the VP 70mm in Teal Patent. I think she got them from BG or Barneys, if I remember correctly. PM her to make sure.


 Really??!!!??  I cant see the platform, but wow...love the color!


----------



## wantmore

Stinas said:


> Really??!!!?? I cant see the platform, but wow...love the color!


. I know it looks like the YoYo in the picture. I wish we had taken front view pic. too, but Barneys was getting ready to open the line to begin signing. Oh well, I hope there will be a next time to do action shots again.


----------



## betty*00

Stinas said:


> Lav I love it!!!  BTW - You both have nice teeth!



*Stinas*, LOL! You are so funny but what you say is true! hee! hee!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoeaddictklw said:


> OMG!!!! Where are these turquoise prive's from?!!?!?!


 
They are turquoise 70mm VPs and I believe she got it from one of the NYC CL boutiques.  She made a thread a while back about them.  Angelie is a purveyor of 70mm styles.


----------



## 8seventeen19

LavenderIce said:


> They are turquoise 70mm VPs and I believe she got it from one of the NYC CL boutiques. She made a thread a while back about them. Angelie is a purveyor of 70mm styles.


 
I'll PM her.. I NNNNEEEED those... LOVE LOVE LOVE that color!!!!
I actually have a pair of J Choo patent boots in that color that I LOVE!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> Lav I love it!!! BTW - You both have nice teeth!


 
Thanks Stinas!  My pearly whites would like to give a shout out to Crest Pro Health Mouthwash, Colgate Total, Oral B Glide dental floss, Crest White Strips and my childhood dentist Dr. Spitz and my orthodontists at UCSF School of Dentistry.


----------



## LavenderIce

wantmore said:


> . I know it looks like the YoYo in the picture. I wish we had taken front view pic. too, but Barneys was getting ready to open the line to begin signing. Oh well, I hope there will be a next time to do action shots again.


 
I hope so too!  I would love to get another group action shot.  The only group shots I have are the ones you took.


----------



## Stinas

LOL Lav!!!
I know what you mean....I have spent thousands on my teeth too.  Damn braces!  Im mad now because my one bottom tooth totally shifted!  I guess thats what I get for not wearing my retainer...but it was over 10 yrs ago. lol


----------



## *Lo

^^^Horatio St had the 70mm Peacock patent VP's (thats where i got mine)  but that was in the winter time, its worth a call, i know the 70mm isnt as popular as the original VP


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> LOL Lav!!!
> I know what you mean....I have spent thousands on my teeth too. Damn braces! Im mad now because my one bottom tooth totally shifted! I guess thats what I get for not wearing my retainer...but it was over 10 yrs ago. lol


 
Mine too!  So much so that my dentist referred me to an orthodontist and they want me to wear braces again.  No thanks!  I do not want the pain or spend the $$ on braces.


----------



## lvpiggy

posted these previously, but thought i'd add them to this thread - got *super* bored @ the office while on a call one weekend . . . 

nude patent VP w/burgundy tip:


----------



## lvpiggy

i'm slowly getting my best friend into CLs - I picked these out as her very first pair


----------



## lvpiggy

found one more!  our guy friend took us *just* a little too seriously when we told him "make sure you get the shoes!!!" - he only got shoes and no heads!  hehehe


----------



## Zophie

nice pics lvpiggy!  And I just sent you an add request on facebook.


----------



## daisyduke947

lvpiggy said:


> i'm slowly getting my best friend into CLs - I picked these out as her very first pair



I LOVE these!!!!!!


----------



## annaspanna33

In the group shot what shoes is wantmore wearing?? The whitey ones? I LOVE THEM!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

annaspanna33 said:


> In the group shot what shoes is wantmore wearing?? The whitey ones? I LOVE THEM!!!!!


If I remember correctly, they are milk patent Simples.


----------



## LoubouLush

My first outing outdoors in CLs - New Year's Eve 2007/08 in NYC on honeymoon..... a little bit drunk :tispy:


----------



## 8seventeen19

awww MANNNNN I have been dreaming of those Glitter Numero Prive's!!!! I am going to look for those today!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOVE those *LoubouLush*!!!!


----------



## LoubouLush

Thanks *shoeaddictkl* though excuse the white chubby legs!

They are my favourite shoe ever - even H really likes them!!


----------



## LavenderIce

annaspanna33 said:


> In the group shot what shoes is wantmore wearing?? The whitey ones? I LOVE THEM!!!!!


 
She's wearing milk patent new simples.


----------



## 8seventeen19

lvpiggy said:


> posted these previously, but thought i'd add them to this thread - got *super* bored @ the office while on a call one weekend . . .
> 
> nude patent VP w/burgundy tip:


 
***SIGH*** My HGs!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

LoubouLush said:


> Thanks *shoeaddictkl* though excuse the white chubby legs!
> 
> They are my favourite shoe ever - even H really likes them!!


 
Have you seen MY pics?? Talk about chubby legs!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

LoubouLush said:


> My first outing outdoors in CLs - New Year's Eve 2007/08 in NYC on honeymoon..... a little bit drunk :tispy:


----------



## MKWMDA

ShoeAddict move back to Houston so we can take group shots.

And go.


----------



## 8seventeen19

MKWMDA said:


> ShoeAddict move back to Houston so we can take group shots.
> 
> And go.


 
My parents live there.. we go back like once every couple of months.. we SOOOO will do action shots at the Galleria shopping!!!!


----------



## danicky

Gorgeous pics ladies!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

Lav - Too cute!

Babypie - Nice leg shot!

Zophie - Sexy boots!

Stinas - Whenver I see the yellow Jolis, I immediately think of YOU! 

May - adorable Clichys!

LV - pretty as always!

Loubou - Those sparklies are gorg!





* LOVE all the photos, Girlies!
* 
Especially the BH group shot! 



LavenderIce said:


>


----------



## xboobielicousx

shoeaddict and *MKWMDA* - count me in for a group shot in houston at the galleria 

i ADORE the BH group shot...


----------



## luxlover

great thread! I love the BH group shot .


----------



## Stinas

Me & My Friend shopping at Neimans today....yes, we bought them lol....
Declic & Pigalle


----------



## daisyduke947

Aww you and your best friend have such snazzy shoes. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## danicky

Stinas, really cute.


----------



## babypie

Aww shopping pics, so cute


----------



## 8seventeen19

xboobielicousx said:


> shoeaddict and *MKWMDA* - count me in for a group shot in houston at the galleria
> 
> i ADORE the BH group shot...


 
*FOR REAL* though!! We are going again probably sometime next month. We go a little stir crazy if we don't get out of this state at LEAST once a month! But Boobie (teehee) you MUST wear those faboulous blue Rolandos in your avatar!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Stinas said:


> Me & My Friend shopping at Neimans today....yes, we bought them lol....
> Declic & Pigalle


 
OOOH *STINAS*!!!! Those Pigalles your friend has on are FAB!!! They would look great with this dress I am eyeing!!!


----------



## Zophie

^^^

oooh, I love that dress and I am seriously drooling over those pigalles!


----------



## Stinas

OMG  where is that dress from!>>!??


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Saks*... It's DEVINE!!!!!!!!  I LOVE ruffles! 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446180649&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492702915&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1213760134398&ev19=1:2
This morning they had A LOT of sizes right now, 3!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

shoeaddictklw said:


> *FOR REAL* though!! We are going again probably sometime next month. We go a little stir crazy if we don't get out of this state at LEAST once a month! But Boobie (teehee) you MUST wear those faboulous blue Rolandos in your avatar!!!




EEK! i would but i cant walk 100 consecutive steps in those babies!! lol  still practicing   cant wait to meet up!!


here's my first action shot...


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ WHERE did you find your Roccia's???? I am in  now!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

xboobielicousx said:


> shoeaddict and *MKWMDA* - count me in for a group shot in houston at the galleria
> 
> i ADORE the BH group shot...



Shut up, youre in Houston too??!!! Omg why havent we taken group shots before, I thought I was all alone and lonely!

PS Boobie-I have always loved your name. So funny.


----------



## daisyduke947

*Boobie*, those Roccias are amazing!!! Oh and your username...is that for "blue-footed boobie"? Because that could totally work with your blue pumps.


----------



## Zophie

Here are a few pics I took today of my black patent pigalle 100mm.

In a conference room:






In an elevator:







On their way home in their bag:
(I took this pic while I was pumping gas.  After I took it I turned around and the dude at the pump next to me was watching me...wonder what he was thinking?)


----------



## daisyduke947

Your Pigalles look fabulous with your pants, *Zophie*! They are so hot! I do hope you got some compliments!
LOL, the guy at the next pump must have thought there was something pretty interesting in your car.


----------



## dknigh21

Zophie - Your shots are making me re-think the Pigalles. I've been a bit worried about the pointed toe, but your shot may have changed my mind. They look great on you!


----------



## daisyduke947

dknigh21 said:


> Zophie - Your shots are making me re-think the Pigalles. I've been a bit worried about the pointed toe, but your shot may have changed my mind. They look great on you!



LOL, her shots are making me craaave Pigalles!


----------



## danicky

Zophie, really cute photos.


----------



## Zophie

dknigh21 said:


> Zophie - Your shots are making me re-think the Pigalles. I've been a bit worried about the pointed toe, but your shot may have changed my mind. They look great on you!


 

Thanks!  This is the second or third time I've worn them now.  The first time the left shoe irritated one of my toes, but that hasn't happened since.  They are pretty comfortable unless I walk for a while, and then my toes start to feel a little jammed up.


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - lol thats happened to me....I just turn & smile at the person hehe...ill never see them again so who cares!


----------



## lvpiggy

AWWWWW CL buddies!  so cute, it's like they're best friends too! 



Stinas said:


> Me & My Friend shopping at Neimans today....yes, we bought them lol....
> Declic & Pigalle


----------



## lvpiggy

xboobielicousx said:


> EEK! i would but i cant walk 100 consecutive steps in those babies!! lol still practicing  cant wait to meet up!!
> 
> 
> here's my first action shot...


 
i WISH these had looked good on me!!! i had them on my little piggies in vegas!!


----------



## lvpiggy

wore my new np's to the office yesterday!






hehe . . . . you can see the refuse of my online shopping habit in the background . . . . . .


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOL *LV*!!! My office looks the exact same!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

here's me today in my red karey nps


----------



## danicky

*LV,* they are lovely. You know I'm getting them too. Lol

*Xboobie,* really cute. We're twins. lol


----------



## lvpiggy

danicky said:


> *LV,* they are lovely. You know I'm getting them too. Lol
> 
> *Xboobie,* really cute. We're twins. lol


 
danicky, with the number of CLs you have, you'll be twins with everyone!    i love having CL twins, it's so fun!!


----------



## danicky

lvpiggy said:


> danicky, with the number of CLs you have, you'll be twins with everyone!  i love having CL twins, it's so fun!!


 

LOL, wait, I am going to be your twin soon. LMAO!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Hot, *xboobie*! HOOOT!

Those are awesome, *lvpiggy*! I have a box like that from online purchases on my floor! Haha.


----------



## Zophie

I took another picture in an elevator today.  The floor was so pretty the first thing I thought of was to take a pic of my shoes.


----------



## Aurora

Zophie, this is such a pretty picture! Love the colour of your skirt/dress?

Btw, I  your avatar!


----------



## wantmore

annaspanna33 said:


> In the group shot what shoes is wantmore wearing?? The whitey ones? I LOVE THEM!!!!!


Yes, laureen and Lavender are correct. They are the New Simples in Milk Patent.

Here's one more "action" shot from the BH signing....


----------



## daisyduke947

HOT, *Zophie*! You always look so fantastic!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Great action shot!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

those look so beautiful zophie!

love the BH shots


----------



## socalboo

I love this thread! Everyone's pics are awesome! The group shots are so fun and cute!


----------



## Zophie

Aurora said:


> Zophie, this is such a pretty picture! Love the colour of your skirt/dress?
> 
> Btw, I  your avatar!


 
Thanks!  It's an older skirt from Ann Taylor.  One of the few things in my wardrobe that isn't black or brown or gray.


----------



## aspoint_girl

Zophie said:


> I took another picture in an elevator today. The floor was so pretty the first thing I thought of was to take a pic of my shoes.


 
Oh my! Those are totally gorgeous! - Especially with that color dress!

Andrea


----------



## aspoint_girl

Stinas said:


> Me & My Friend shopping at Neimans today....yes, we bought them lol....
> Declic & Pigalle


 
MMMMM - those red ones remind me of Candy Apples - so sweet!

Andrea


----------



## morfoula

yay my foot is in that last picture


----------



## morfoula

Stinas said:


> Me & My Friend shopping at Neimans today....yes, we bought them lol....
> Declic & Pigalle


 

that's me and my buddy 
we're crazy!!


----------



## babypie

Hi & welcome Kristina's friend with the gorgeous Pigalles!


----------



## danicky

morfoula said:


> yay my foot is in that last picture


 
LOL, you are finally joining us.


----------



## morfoula

danicky said:


> LOL, you are finally joining us.


 
haha i know hun...
I just needed some time but i'm very happy to be here


----------



## morfoula

babypie said:


> Hi & welcome Kristina's friend with the gorgeous Pigalles!


 

HI 
i love them. it's just wierd realizing i have such a small foot. i swear like 3 years ago it was a whole size bigger!!


----------



## Stinas

morfoula said:


> HI
> i love them. it's just wierd realizing i have such a small foot. i swear like 3 years ago it was a whole size bigger!!


Hi my love!


----------



## lvpiggy

awwww i love how everyone's holding new shoes in their hands along w/ the champagne!! 



wantmore said:


> Yes, laureen and Lavender are correct. They are the New Simples in Milk Patent.
> 
> Here's one more "action" shot from the BH signing....


----------



## lvpiggy

morfoula said:


> yay my foot is in that last picture


 
welcome welcome!  ohhhh are able to come shopping too in a couple of weeks?!?  my pigalles want to meet yours


----------



## Stinas

My little cousins high school graduation today....and her little sis shoes....she wanted to be in the pic for "the shoe ladies" as she calls you all when she sees me on the forum lol


----------



## daisyduke947

Aww, I LOVE that picture!! Your pythons are sooo hot. That's very sweet! "Shoe ladies", LOL!


----------



## Stinas

^^  Thanks!  Yes...her & her is have 10 yr difference & im very close to both of them.  They are both my babies.  I was all teary today watching her graduate from HS.  So when the little one said that to me it cracked me up.  "shoe ladies"...."Stina I want to be in the pic too".  lol


----------



## daisyduke947

Aww, that's so cute! She's sooo going to wanna borrow your Louboutins in a few years.


----------



## luxlover

I love all of the pics in this thread! All of you have such gorgeous action pics.

Here's on of me with my lace pigalle


----------



## luxlover

Another action pic from me


----------



## luxlover

Here's another action pic of the blue d'orsay... I'm dont really remember the name of this style, however, I am kinda surprised that this style wasnt a big hit here on the forum. I love these shoes and think they are super fun. However, I havent seen anyone else here really showing off this style so I guess it just wasnt very popular with other people??


----------



## daisyduke947

^ I LOVE those! They are popular with me in my book.  They look PERFECT on you!

And those lace Pigalles! Looking fabulous.


----------



## xboobielicousx

i LOVE those...i remember seeing a pic of kim kardashian in those exact ones and LOVING them...they look even better on you


----------



## xboobielicousx

stinas- that is such an adorable pic of you!! you better watch out for her, i can totally see her borrowing one of your loubs in the near future


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

aaawww,*stinas*...she is too cute...get her addicted early...lol
*lux*, love the shots


----------



## Kamilla850

luxlover said:


> Here's another action pic of the blue d'orsay... I'm dont really remember the name of this style, however, I am kinda surprised that this style wasnt a big hit here on the forum. I love these shoes and think they are super fun. However, I havent seen anyone else here really showing off this style so I guess it just wasnt very popular with other people??


 
Lux, I love the New Alis!  They look great on you.  
I have them in nude and black, and they are probably the most comfortable CLs that I own, do you feel the same way?  
I think that they weren't too popular because they were a bit overpriced, $995 for a leather d'orsay seems a bit steep but the stitching is so detailed and beautiful that I think they are worth it for sure.  You wear them very well.


----------



## 8seventeen19

That price was a bit steep... but they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas--that's an adorable pic!  I love that you're so close to your cousins and that the littlest one understands your love for the shoes and "the shoe ladies."

lux--such lovely pairs!  The New Ali, is indeed gorgeous, but came out after some of us purchased the Castillanas and Sevillanas already.


----------



## lvpiggy

Stinas said:


> My little cousins high school graduation today....and her little sis shoes....she wanted to be in the pic for "the shoe ladies" as she calls you all when she sees me on the forum lol


 
budding tpfer in the making!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> Here's another action pic of the blue d'orsay... I'm dont really remember the name of this style, however, I am kinda surprised that this style wasnt a big hit here on the forum. I love these shoes and think they are super fun. However, I havent seen anyone else here really showing off this style so I guess it just wasnt very popular with other people??


 
argh! there's got to be some kind of "modelling pix warning sign" to caution those of us who are supposed to be on bans! these look great on you!


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> I love all of the pics in this thread! All of you have such gorgeous action pics.
> 
> Here's on of me with my lace pigalle


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> argh! there's got to be some kind of "modelling pix warning sign" to caution those of us who are supposed to be on bans! these look great on you!



hahaha I couldnt agree more with this comment!! You have no idea the number of times I've gone out to buy shoes after seeing other ladies model their shoes here!


----------



## danicky

Stinas, what a cute picture.

Lux, very pretty shots.


----------



## karwood

Stina- What a darling pic! 

Lux- Lovely shoes and they look lovely on you!! I always admired the New Alis, but I agree with the other girls they were rather expensive when they first came out.


----------



## LavenderIce

luxlover said:


> hahaha I couldnt agree more with this comment!! *You have no idea the number of times I've gone out to buy shoes after seeing other ladies model their shoes here*!


 
This place is dangerous!  There are plenty of styles I didn't think I wanted but changed my mind once I saw modeling pics here.


----------



## shoecrazy

Checking out my grey patent O Mys and my new python fontanetes (!) in the mirror (bad light reflections from the flash)


----------



## socalboo

*Stinas* ~ That pic is too cute!

*lux* ~ Those are the d'orsays?!!! They are gorgeous! Don't know why I was thinking that they were wedges, I'm a dope! I love them! They look great on you! Also love your lace Pigalles  !!!

shoe ~ love your grey Oh Mys and python Fontanettes! They are beautiful on you!

I agree, after you see modeling pics even of shoes you thought you didn't like, you end up wanting!


----------



## LavenderIce

^They're gorgeous C!


----------



## betty*00

OMG *shoecrazy *the Fontanetes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## luxlover

Shoecrazy, I love the shoes!


----------



## xboobielicousx

omg those python fontanetes are TDF


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone.  Yes, I have her obsessed with shoes already lol  It takes her 10 min to pick out a pair of flip flops to go to the movies lol
None of my cousins nor my mom or aunt(little cousins mom, my moms sis), have my shoe size lol  I have the big foot.  So the little one better hope she takes after me so she could borrow them.


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are beautiful, *shoecrazy*!!

LOL, *Stinas*! She's already you!


----------



## danicky

Shoecrazy, very pretty.


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> argh! there's got to be some kind of "modelling pix warning sign" to caution those of us who are supposed to be on bans! these look great on you!


 

There should be!  It's just not right.


----------



## lvpiggy

shoecrazy said:


>


 
seee???  exactly what i was saying about the modeling pix . . . . i LOVE these on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rballs

You guys are so lucky, keep the modeling pics coming, i show my husband all of the pigalle pics and he likes a lot.  i just may have a pair soon!!!!  i cant wait to show mine off


----------



## xboobielicousx

nude declics ...thanks to stinas for the heads up...got them for a GReAT price..and they are SOOOOOOOOOOOo comfy


----------



## irishiris8

*shoecrazy-*   those are both gorgeous!!

*boobielicious-* i love those- they even look comfy!


----------



## 8seventeen19

_*Boobie*_... the carpet in your office reminds me of grass! But I do love those Declics!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

luxlover said:


> Here's another action pic of the blue d'orsay... I'm dont really remember the name of this style, however, I am kinda surprised that this style wasnt a big hit here on the forum. I love these shoes and think they are super fun. However, I havent seen anyone else here really showing off this style so I guess it just wasnt very popular with other people??


 
How did this size compare to your US size?


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> Here's another action pic of the blue d'orsay... I'm dont really remember the name of this style, however, I am kinda surprised that this style wasnt a big hit here on the forum. I love these shoes and think they are super fun. However, I havent seen anyone else here really showing off this style so I guess it just wasnt very popular with other people??


They're really cute on you!  I think they're called the Newali?


----------



## xboobielicousx

i know! its the grossest green!  they need to remodel this building!




shoeaddictklw said:


> _*Boobie*_... the carpet in your office reminds me of grass! But I do love those Declics!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

_Boobie's_ desk shot inspired me to do one too! I wore my Decolletes to work today.. boring I know LOL


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ My wide leg pants are all over the place in that picture!


----------



## daisyduke947

BEAUTIFUL, *xboobie*!

You look lovely, *shoeaddict*! Love the patent so much.


----------



## xboobielicousx

i LOVE the patent decolletes shoeaddict! are they comfy?


----------



## 8seventeen19

OHHH SOOOO comfy! BUT they do fall off my feet in the morning because once upon a time I was very resistant to buying them then when I did I couldn't stop wearing them which stretched them out. In the afternoon they are ok after my feet have swolen out a bit so I need to get those heel thingees I keep hearing about on here.. anyone know where to get a pair?? Target??


----------



## 8seventeen19

I really need a new pair. These have about had it. I've had to have them half soled, the tips replaced twice, replace the inner sole, and I am about to have to have the heels re-covered because I am so rough with my heels that I catch them on everything. Sidewalks, grates, you name it!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> OHHH SOOOO comfy! BUT they do fall off my feet in the morning because once upon a time I was very resistant to buying them then when I did I couldn't stop wearing them which stretched them out. In the afternoon they are ok after my feet have swolen out a bit so I need to get those heel thingees I keep hearing about on here.. anyone know where to get a pair?? Target??


Probably.  Check their website.  I buy mine from shoe stores like Aldo and DSW, and I've also seen the foot petals brand (if that's what you're looking for specifically) at Nordstrom and Loehmanns.


----------



## Stinas

Me & my friend out for my cousins birthday in NYC.


----------



## evolkatie

These came in at work today 






as you can see, I'm clearly doing my work. TPF + watching a movie lol

Stinas - those are hot, i'm jealous of perfect feet


----------



## daisyduke947

*Stinas*, I hate your perfect feet. (You look awesome though!!!) 

*evolkatie*, those are hot! I love that you're on TPF. Hahaha.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!
lol


----------



## 8seventeen19

evolkatie said:


> These came in at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, I'm clearly doing my work. TPF + watching a movie lol
> 
> Stinas - those are hot, i'm jealous of perfect feet


 
HAHA!!! That looks like my computer screen! Glad I am not the only one!!! 
BTW! Those are hot! Love the color!


----------



## evolkatie

shoeaddictklw said:


> HAHA!!! That looks like my computer screen! Glad I am not the only one!!!
> BTW! Those are hot! Love the color!



haha Thanks, I'm surprised at how much more comfortable these are than my decolletes. You're the pro, I can't believe how much you wear yours. I couldn't even last a day in mine without geting a blister and spraining my ankle.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh my gosh, I wear these besides to work, to Target, the grocery store, I stood/danced at Pink Elephant in these for 5 hours, and I thought it was smart to travel in them. I flew to NYC in them and then walked around in them alllll day, then went to Pastis for dinner! OH and these are the ones that I _clean_ in. My DH is like "omg I am going to kill you if I see you cleaning the bathroom in those again.. _how much did you pay for those_??" I say well, they do have the rubber half sole on the bottom!!


----------



## betty*00

*Stinas*, you always have the best jeans and toe nail polish on. (aside from your gorgeous CLs too of course!)


----------



## betty*00

*evo*, love the color of your shoes!!


----------



## socalboo

*Stinas* ~ Love your shoes, as always!

*xboobie, shoeaddict & evolkatie* ~ Cute work pics!

here are mine at work today


----------



## 8seventeen19

Love the Mac *Socal*.. _AND_ the Rolandos!!! That picture is just missing one thing.. Earl!


----------



## daisyduke947

Hot, *socalboo*!! They are such an interesting colour too! A wonderful purchase!


----------



## socalboo

Thanks *shoe & daisy*!

I love MAC computers, I have one at home too! yeah, no Earl on my desk! Are you kidding? He'd tear it to pieces!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am waitin on my slooo friend, in my Joli's, to get dressed for drinks. I had nothing else to do but take pics of my shoes! I have no other CL friends either. they think I'm crazy.


----------



## laureenthemean

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I am waitin on my slooo friend, in my Joli's, to get dressed for drinks. I had nothing else to do but take pics of my shoes! I have no other CL friends either. they think I'm crazy.


Ohhh, I love them in that color!


----------



## Stinas

Jimmy - LOVE LOVE LOVE that color!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betty*00

eekkk! *Jimmy* those are fabulous!! Great color


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx *laureen *and *stinas. *When I first got them I did not think I would find anything to wear with them, but I had to have em'. It's been a happy union since.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

betty*00 said:


> eekkk! *Jimmy* those are fabulous!! Great color


Thx!


----------



## socalboo

Great color *jimmy*! Love how they look on you and with jeans! Perfect for having drinks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I am waitin on my slooo friend, in my Joli's, to get dressed for drinks. I had nothing else to do but take pics of my shoes! I have no other CL friends either. they think I'm crazy.


 
OHH I've never seen the Joli's in green!! Those are nice!! BTW, I love your Elizas in your avatar... I bought them, then Saks lost them and then sold out of them


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

shoeaddictklw said:


> OHH I've never seen the Joli's in green!! Those are nice!! BTW, I love your Elizas in your avatar... I bought them, then Saks lost them and then sold out of them



The color is called Green Apple and they are the slides. 

I love the Eliza's but they hurt like heck. I only wear them in the house or when I am going somewhere that I KNOW I will be sitting. Those are my sit and be cute shoes.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow, *Jimmy*, that the Jolis in that green is so yummy


----------



## Zophie

I'm loving everyone's pics of their feet on the desk!  I have to work in a jail tomorrow so I don't even think I'll be wearing CLs....

And jimmyshoogirl, I looove that green on you!  I've never seen that color before but it looks beautiful.


----------



## daisyduke947

*jimmy*, those are gorgeous!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Zophie said:


> I'm loving everyone's pics of their feet on the desk! I have to work in a jail tomorrow so I don't even think I'll be wearing CLs....
> 
> And jimmyshoogirl, I looove that green on you! I've never seen that color before but it looks beautiful.


 
Jail??? whoa..


----------



## daisyduke947

Zophie said:


> I'm loving everyone's pics of their feet on the desk!  I have to work in a jail tomorrow so I don't even think I'll be wearing CLs....
> 
> And jimmyshoogirl, I looove that green on you!  I've never seen that color before but it looks beautiful.



Ehh, yeah, especially if it's a men's facility. I'd stick with something really neutral. Haha.


----------



## socalboo

daisyduke947 said:


> Ehh, yeah, especially if it's a men's facility. I'd stick with something really neutral. Haha.



Even still, Zophie will be turning heads!


----------



## daisyduke947

socalboo said:


> Even still, Zophie will be turning heads!



Oh, of course! Part of me would be afraid of getting attacked by the wife beaters and child molesters though. I'd be the woman who would wear my CLs on the drive over and then switch to a drab pair of shoes in the car.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Zophie will be fine as long as she wears those CL for Rodarte mary Janes!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19




----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> Zophie will be fine as long as she wears those CL for Rodarte mary Janes!!!



I was going to post on the Rodarte thread that Zophie should wear these to the jail. I didn't 'cause I thought people would be going whaaaat? Makes more sense here!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Zophie said:


> I'm loving everyone's pics of their feet on the desk!  I have to work in a jail tomorrow so I don't even think I'll be wearing CLs....
> 
> And jimmyshoogirl, I looove that green on you!  I've never seen that color before but it looks beautiful.



Thx *zophie*


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL Zophie will be able to keep those convicts off with the Rodarte shoes.


----------



## babypie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I am waitin on my slooo friend, in my Joli's, to get dressed for drinks. I had nothing else to do but take pics of my shoes! I have no other CL friends either. they think I'm crazy.


 
OMG that color is amazing!!


----------



## Zophie

shoeaddictklw said:


>


 
Yeah, if I had these I would totally wear them to jail and rock them!  They'd think I was some celeb showing up to serve my sentence.  I'm going to what I assume is a smalltown jail.  It's in Napoleonville, LA, Assumption Parish.  I have never been there and still haven't looked it up to see where it is.  Needless to say, I'll be dressing waaaay down.  I think it's kind of exciting to do jail depositions.  I did a few in Tampa.


----------



## xtweetie3x

Stinas said:


> Me & my friend out for my cousins birthday in NYC.


STINAS! i love your paillettes...


----------



## xtweetie3x

*LUX*... your d'orsays are fab...  i am soooo freakin late to anything in these threads!  it goes way too fast!


----------



## daisyduke947

Zophie said:


> Yeah, if I had these I would totally wear them to jail and rock them!  They'd think I was some celeb showing up to serve my sentence.  I'm going to what I assume is a smalltown jail.  It's in Napoleonville, LA, Assumption Parish.  I have never been there and still haven't looked it up to see where it is.  Needless to say, I'll be dressing waaaay down.  I think it's kind of exciting to do jail depositions.  I did a few in Tampa.



LOL good. I'd be worried about something happening to you! I hope you have, er, fun, though! LOL. I'd get a rush of adrenaline going in there.


----------



## rballs

evolkatie, i have not seen these before, where did you get them?  they look great on you! show us some more modeling pics. fabulous !!!  looks like you are hard at work. lol 





evolkatie said:


> These came in at work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, I'm clearly doing my work. TPF + watching a movie lol
> 
> Stinas - those are hot, i'm jealous of perfect feet


----------



## morfoula

me and my girls out for stinas little cousin birthday.
it was supposed to be a BUTT shot... but i threw in my shoe


----------



## betty*00

*morfoula* what a cute shot!!


----------



## Stinas

morfoula said:


> me and my girls out for stinas little cousin birthday.
> it was supposed to be a BUTT shot... but i threw in my shoe


 awww...I love it lover....
Thats my butt on the left!!! lol


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL, *morfoula*! That's a cute picture.


----------



## morfoula

/\/\/\ and what a butt


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Jimmy beautiful color.


----------



## morfoula

gettin ready to go out and enjoy my babies


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lovinalotofbags said:


> Jimmy beautiful color.



Thx


----------



## Zophie

morfoula said:


> me and my girls out for stinas little cousin birthday.
> it was supposed to be a BUTT shot... but i threw in my shoe


 

hehehe, butt shots are funny, but even better with your shoe in there.  That is totally something I'd do.


----------



## Stinas

Last nights pics.
morfoula & I





Me, a friend in her Diors, & Morfoula - - (Excuse my powdered feet.  The flash brought it out lol)


----------



## daisyduke947

Love them, *Stinas*! I need a Louboutin-wearing friend.


----------



## Stinas

Thank you!  Yeah...its fun to share my obsession with someone that understands.


----------



## daisyduke947

I have this feeling my mum would understand if I were ever able to go with her to a store and show her. She likes the fact that I love my espadrilles so much, though, and likes the red sole.


----------



## babypie

Test run with my new CLs at my in-law's house , I can't wait to wear them for real to work next week.


----------



## evolkatie

rballs said:


> evolkatie, i have not seen these before, where did you get them?  they look great on you! show us some more modeling pics. fabulous !!!  looks like you are hard at work. lol



Thanks  They are Yoyo Zeppa in Wine Patent. I bought them on Ebay so I don't know where they would be sold at retailwise. I will send you some pictures when my camera is charged up


----------



## lvpiggy

i'm finally getting my best friend into CLs!!! she just bought pairs 3 and 4 today with me 

i made her take an action pic on our first nite, she was like "wait - WHY are you taking pictures of our shoes again??"  i told her "because the forum girls will want to see them!  OBVIOUSLY!"


----------



## Stinas

YAY!!!
Im glad everyone is taking action shots!!  I forgot to last night


----------



## daisyduke947

Beautiful, *lvpiggy*!! Those are my two favourite black shoes...


----------



## kittykittycatcat

babypie said:


> Test run with my new CLs at my in-law's house , I can't wait to wear them for real to work next week.


 
Pretty colour!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

morfoula said:


> yay my foot is in that last picture


Hi _*Morfoula*_ (aka Kristinas GF)! 

Weclome to the darkside....


----------



## Butterfly*

shoecrazy said:


>


*Shoe crazy* -  You're O Mys are so pretty! They seem to have a higher heel than I was expecting. Congrats!


----------



## morfoula

Butterfly* said:


> Hi _*Morfoula*_ (aka Kristinas GF)!
> 
> Weclome to the darkside....


 

oh hunny.... believe me being bff with stinas has brought me to the dark side a longggggggg time ago. one of our first convos was about CL's. LOL that's why i love her to death~


----------



## Zophie

Here are some pics I took last week of my Very Prives in a bathroom.


----------



## evolkatie

Zophie, are those leather or satin?


----------



## redandgreen

Zophie said:


> Yeah, if I had these I would totally wear them to jail and rock them!  They'd think I was some celeb showing up to serve my sentence.  I'm going to what I assume is a smalltown jail.  It's in Napoleonville, LA, Assumption Parish.  I have never been there and still haven't looked it up to see where it is.  Needless to say, I'll be dressing waaaay down.  I think it's kind of exciting to do jail depositions.  I did a few in Tampa.



whats a jail deposition?

do you have to go to jail??


----------



## daisyduke947

CAUTION! CAUTION! VERY SEXY VERY PRIVE! CAUTION! CAUTION!


Love 'em, *Zophie*...


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - Your funny!!!  Love the pics!


----------



## Zophie

evolkatie said:


> Zophie, are those leather or satin?


 
They are black leather


----------



## Zophie

redandgreen said:


> whats a jail deposition?
> 
> do you have to go to jail??


 

A jail deposition is taking the deposition of a person who is in jail.  One of them I took was of a doctor who was in jail only because he wouldn't accept the subpoena to be deposed.


----------



## redandgreen

lol now youve confused me even more. i google defined deposition and seems to be when people give evidence under oath?

how come you have to go to prisons for that? dosnt it happen in courts?


----------



## LavenderIce

redandgreen said:


> lol now youve confused me even more. i google defined deposition and seems to be when people give evidence under oath?
> 
> how come you have to go to prisons for that? dosnt it happen in courts?


 
You don't have to go to court or prison to give a deposition.  I am not in the legal field by any means, so I can't give you a nuts and bolts definition of it.  I have had to give a deposition on two occasions and in neither instance was I in jail or court.  It sort of feels like an in depth interview about a situation.  You are answering all the questions under oath.  I was at the attorneys office both times.


----------



## 8seventeen19

My 'Sometimes' at work


----------



## Zophie

redandgreen said:


> lol now youve confused me even more. i google defined deposition and seems to be when people give evidence under oath?
> 
> how come you have to go to prisons for that? dosnt it happen in courts?


 

A deposition is part of the discovery process in litigation that allows attorneys to find out what a witness will testify to at trial.  The attorney asks the witness a bunch of questions and the witness answers. The deposition I took was in a civil case, but the man suing was an inmate, so therefore, his testimony had to be taken in jail.  When I lived in FL I actually took depositions in criminal cases, but FL is only one of about two states that allows criminal depositions.  They are also taken in family law (divorces, child custody) cases, but thankfully I rarely do that in Louisiana.  It's downright depressing watching grown men and women act like children fighting over some stupid china and a bedroom set or who gets visitation with little Timmy on what day.


*Shoeaddict,* i love your Sometimes!

Here is a pic I took today of my patent Pigalle in my car.  And no, don't worry, I wasn't actually driving, just taking a pic in a parking lot.  I can't even drive in heels at all.
(ugh, and I know I need to vacuum my car....)


----------



## daisyduke947

Hot, *Zophie*! And yes, driving in heels is dangerous!


----------



## bebexirene

Oh, I love this thread. Here's my contribution to the thread.  I was out at Roll n' Roaster with my boyfriend and I couldn't help but sneak a picture of my new pink greasepaint NPs!


----------



## daisyduke947

Cuuute, *bebe*!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Zophie is it a 6 speed or 5 speed? I am in dire need of some Pigalles now because of your sexy shoes!!


----------



## Zophie

*bebexirene*, that pic is so cute with your pink CL peeking from under the table.  

*shoeaddict*, it's a 5 speed.  My ugly little flats I wore to drive were shoved under the seat when I took the picture.


----------



## socalboo

*Zophie & bebe* ~ Your pics are so fun! Zophie, I drive in my heels, but I don't have a manual transmission anymore, so maybe that's why it's not so bad.

I already posted about your cute Sometimes - *shoe*!


----------



## socalboo

Here are my Pigalles at work today. I figured I'd better try them out _before _going the airport. Not so bad. I wore really baggy jeans though just in case I had the bent knee syndrome!


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are HOT, *socalboo*! Are you picking him up tonight?


----------



## socalboo

Thanks *daisy*! No, not until next Wednesday. I wanted to see if I could actually handle these shoes first! Otherwise I might have ended up barefoot at LAX, yuck! I sent him a picture of them though, he loves them! But then again, he loves anything in camo!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, lol! That's a good idea. You should practice walking in them a lot so you don't fall down! Hahaa true!


----------



## Stinas




----------



## daisyduke947

Cuuute, *Stinas*! I love them! Are those cropped Dojos from Seven for all Mankind? They are cute!


----------



## Stinas

^^No, they are actually from Arden B.  nothing special really, but they are comfy.  I was going to get those cropped Dojo jeans, but I got the long Dojo instead.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Stinas said:


> Last nights pics.
> morfoula & I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, a friend in her Diors, & Morfoula - - (Excuse my powdered feet.  The flash brought it out lol)



i love the cl's here!  stinas everytime i see your loubs  i think, what a beautiful shoe!

but i have to admit, those dior's are AMAZING! wow.


----------



## Stinas

^^thanks!


----------



## betty*00

Stinas said:


> Last nights pics.
> morfoula & I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, a friend in her Diors, & Morfoula - - (Excuse my powdered feet.  The flash brought it out lol)



*Stinas*, this is a little off topic but I love your GFs Extreme Gladiator Diors! They are so pretty in that color, always wanted to see what they looked like on. (aside from SJP in SATC) And of course _love_ your CLs!!


----------



## betty*00

Stinas said:


>



*Stina*s, so cute and summery! Love it!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, cool! They are really cute though. I looove the Dojos. I have two pairs.


----------



## socalboo

Sooo cute *Stinas & Morfoula*, as always girls!

I love your perfect toes girl!


----------



## lvpiggy

bebexirene said:


> Oh, I love this thread. Here's my contribution to the thread. I was out at Roll n' Roaster with my boyfriend and I couldn't help but sneak a picture of my new pink greasepaint NPs!


 
awwww this pic is so cute!  it's like they're peeking out to see if it's safe to venture further!


----------



## lvpiggy

socalboo said:


> Here are my Pigalles at work today. I figured I'd better try them out _before _going the airport. Not so bad. I wore really baggy jeans though just in case I had the bent knee syndrome!


 
camo twins 

what's the bent knee syndrome?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Tami I LOVE LOVE the camos.. you know where to find me if you even don't "need" them anymore! LOL


----------



## betty*00

*socal*, I love the camos!! There's a pair on ebay that I've been eyeing and now seeing them on you makes me want them more.


----------



## Stinas

Social - I love the cameo ones!!!

BTW - Everyone should check NM because I had found a pair that was a half size too small for me recently that was beyond cheap.  So just call your SA's.


----------



## Stinas

Out & About last night.  






lol  I guess my friends fiance has a thing for my shoes lol


----------



## *Lo

^^^Stinas everytime I see those nude paillettes im like dying over them they are soo beautiful


----------



## socalboo

Stinas! That's so funny! You are too cute! Your VPs are gorgeous!


----------



## socalboo

lvpiggy said:


> camo twins
> 
> what's the bent knee syndrome?




hey camo twin!

 Have you ever seen anyone trying to over compensate for their high heels and they look like their knees are way too bent? It's kind of hard to describe, you gotta see it. When I wore my Pigalles some other lady was coming down the stairs behind me and she was wearing super high heels and going really fast and really loud! I thought she was going to fall and take me down with her! Yikes! She didn't, thank goodness but when she past me, she looked like she was leaning way too forward, like she was walking against wind or something! Another mental note to myself, don't lean forward when wearing Pigalles!


----------



## *Lo

^^LMAO at walking against the wind......I always try and practice wearing shoes if they are difficult for me to walk in before wearing them out bc i am terrified of looking like a girl that doesnt know how to walk in heels, lol, i hate that


----------



## socalboo

Thanks *betty, shoeaddict & Stinas*!

Stinas is right, they had a few 37s at NM BH last Friday! I want to say that they're in the $365. range and I think final cut is going to start soon!


----------



## babypie

OMG Stinas!  Your CL is almost all up in his hoohaa!


----------



## socalboo

*Lo said:


> ^^LMAO at walking against the wind......I always try and practice wearing shoes if they are difficult for me to walk in before wearing them out bc i am terrified of looking like a girl that doesnt know how to walk in heels, lol, i hate that



 Exactly! I think I did okay with my Pigalles, at least I hope so! It's hard to tell. I kept trying to look in the mirrored windows as I passed them, but I thought the people in those offices would be thinking "Someone's way too into themself!" Not knowing that I was just trying to see if I could walk like a normal person!


----------



## socalboo

babypie said:


> OMG Stinas!  Your CLs is almost all up in his hoohaa!



hoohaa!


----------



## Stinas

*Lo said:


> ^^^Stinas everytime I see those nude paillettes im like dying over them they are soo beautiful


I thought you had a pair??  I totally suggest getting them.  I love them.  I want that green color that is in that Weeds show posters.  ahh...now those are purrddyyy.



socalboo said:


> Stinas! That's so funny! You are too cute! Your VPs are gorgeous!


   Thanks



babypie said:


> OMG Stinas! Your CL is almost all up in his hoohaa!


 LOL  he did it himself.


----------



## *Lo

^^^I wish Stinas!!  I agree the green ones are totally TDF!


----------



## Stinas

^^I wonder where we can get them.
The brown ones are on sale at Barneys.  I want all the colors.  Im very into sequins.


----------



## *Lo

Oh the brown must be nice!! I admit i really like the nude so far the most.  I love anything that is sparkly and sniny, lol  I tried on a black pair but they were a bit too snug so i passed on them


----------



## Stinas

^^these were actually snug on me too, but now they are fine.  Weird.  I range from a 38.5 to a 39.5 in VP's lol  the 39.5 is a bit big, but heel liners do the trick.


----------



## morfoula




----------



## betty*00

Ooooo *morfoula* love the VPs and the nude Yoyos! I really want to get a pair of the nude Yoyos but so many tpfers had said that they hurt or are really painful after awhile. Is this the case with you too?


----------



## babypie

betty*00 said:


> Ooooo *morfoula* love the VPs and the nude Yoyos! I really want to get a pair of the nude Yoyos but so many tpfers had said that they hurt or are really painful after awhile. Is this the case with you too?


 
I'm wearing mine right now!  Still breaking them in at home before their first outing (yes they hurt).


----------



## betty*00

Thanks *babypie*. See I love the look of them (my HG is to get a nude patent CL) but I am so scared to get them and not be able to wear them.


----------



## morfoula

oh my gosh! my yoyo's don not hurt at all!!!! I wore them all day on monday. Literally, from 11 a.m. till about 7 p.m. ... and NOT ONE OUNCE of pain!! And I have a wide foot as well... but they don't hurt!


----------



## babypie

^ LOL Morfoula, that's not fair!  I guess it just depends on each person's foot, some people find Rolandos comfortable, I find Decolletes comfortable etc.


----------



## morfoula

babypie said:


> ^ LOL Morfoula, that's not fair! I guess it just depends on each person's foot, some people find Rolandos comfortable, I find Decolletes comfortable etc.


 
I'm terrified to buy decolletes after seein Stinas break hers in. She was ready to break her ankles! LOL


----------



## betty*00

Oh dear *morfoula*, now I am back to wanting them again...tee hee!


----------



## danicky

Stinas, you're too funny. Love the pics. 

Morfoula, hey sweetie, love the pics.


----------



## daisyduke947

Cute, *morfoula*!! That nude pair is very beautiful!

Ohmigod, *Stinas*!!!! Inappropriate!   Someone's getting down and dirty with your shoes...


----------



## *Lo

Stinas I am kinda sad i didnt get the black ones now, lol, i guess it wasnt meant to be, I love how they look with the jeans

Morfoula I love both your VP's and yoyo's they are gorgeous!!  I actually find the yoyo 110's more comfortable than the 100's isnt it crazy?  Anyhoo I am jealous you can wear them all day without pain, lol from 11-7 i would be miserable, hehe


----------



## BellaShoes

Stinas! Great thread..ladies great pics. Babypie..your first pic posted on page 1 is so funny......it looks like you were falling over


----------



## socalboo

*morfoula* ~ Cute pics! Love your VPs and Yoyos, great colors!

*betty* ~ I haven't worn mine out yet but I've worn them around the house and they don't seem like they'll be that bad! I have wide feet too. Sorry babypie! Mine are 100s and I was really scared about them also from all that I've heard. But I shouldn't have been!


----------



## babypie

socalboo said:


> *morfoula* ~ Cute pics! Love your VPs and Yoyos, great colors!
> 
> *betty* ~ I haven't worn mine out yet but I've worn them around the house and they don't seem like they'll be that bad! I have wide feet too. Sorry babypie! Mine are 100s and I was really scared about them also from all that I've heard. But I shouldn't have been!


 
Actually I spent about 5-6 hours in them today cleaning, walking around and then watching tv, plus I put footpetals in the front and I think I'm winning the battle, they'll be ready for a night out this week! Yay!


----------



## Stinas

I actually find the Yoyos very comfy!!!
Lo - Im actually suprised you dont have them.  You need to take a group shot pic of your collection.  I know you have more than I do.  Plus we need to meet up!!!  Your right here close to me and we still have yet to all hang out.  We need to plan something!
Baby - I find the Decolletes very comfy Now too lol...but it did take a while for me to break them in.  Very painful, but very worth it.


----------



## *Lo

^^^LOL Stinas Im surprised i dont have them too!! hehe  I am going to go on a hunt, lol.  Ill try and take a group shot soon its a good idea bc i want to put the pics on the boxes.  And we DEFINETLY need to hang out, it would be soooooooo fun!


----------



## lovely&amazing

I broke my first pair in tonight at a bachelorette party. It wasn't as painful (emotionally) as I thought...actually felt kinda good...


----------



## babypie

very cute *lovely*!


----------



## betty*00

ooooo *lovely*, they are so pretty on you!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *lovely&amazing*! They look great on you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *Baby*, *Betty* and *Daisy*! 

I had so much fun in them! Attached is the whole outfit...


----------



## betty*00

*lovely*, I was actually going to ask you what you were wearing the Jolis with! I love the skirt, so pretty. Looks great together!!


----------



## mrslaygo

love my 1st cl mini bout!!!
yahooooo!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

My activas peeking out from my long "petite" pants at the SF Bloomies women's restroom taken by my iphone.  I was rushing to take the pic before anybody walked in and the lady in the john came out. Didn't want to get busted.  lol


----------



## laureenthemean

So cute, *Lav*!


----------



## daisyduke947

Cute outfit, *mrslaygo*! That dress is very cool. 

Looove the Activa, *LavenderIce*! I adore that shoe, and they look great with your pants!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Lovely* I LOVE that skirt!!! It is perfect for the pink joli's!!
*Mrslaygo*- Congrats on your first purchase, you wore them very well if I don't say so myself! 
*Lav*- I am so jealous that I don't have bloomies anywhere near me! Cute shot!


----------



## Stinas

Lo - Yes!!  Group shott!!!!  I need to update mine.  Its been changing soooo fast lol  Im sooo on a ban until next year. lol 
Lovely - I sooo regret not grabbing those.
Mrslaygo- The minibout is one of my faves.  I lovee lovee that dress!!!
Lav- LOL  I do the same thing!  I need to start doing it more often.  I know how you feel about the "petite" pants.  They are always long on me too!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Stinas said:


> Lo - Yes!! Group shott!!!! I need to update mine. Its been changing soooo fast lol Im sooo on a ban until next year. lol
> Lovely - I sooo regret not grabbing those.
> Mrslaygo- The minibout is one of my faves. I lovee lovee that dress!!!
> Lav- LOL I do the same thing! I need to start doing it more often. I know how you feel about the "petite" pants. They are always long on me too!


 
*Stinas*, they would look so *amazing* on you, too! Grab 'em if you find 'em!


----------



## Stinas

^^Im trying to be on a ban, BUT...if I find them cheap tom at Nordstroms...im buying them! lol


----------



## betty*00

*mrslaygo*, cute, cute, cute!!! Love the Chanel btw...I swear I must be the last person in this forum to own one....or one of few...tee hee!!
*lav*, love the Activas peeking out! So sexy!!


----------



## socalboo

*lovely* ~ Love your pink Jolies, so pretty with your outfit!

*mrslaygo* ~ Congrats on your Minibouts, they look great on you!

*Lav* ~ You are so funny! That is a great photo! You look so classy in all white and your Activas!


----------



## mrslaygo

socalboo, betty*00,  stinas,  lovely & amazing,  shoeaddictklw,  daisyduke947:

thank you very much!!!!!
have a great week!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Out & about last night with Morfoula


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL your shoes look like they are kissing. Cuuute picture, *Stinas*.


----------



## danicky

*Stinas* and *Morfoula,* gorgeous shoes ladies!!! Where did you guys ended up going?


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Stinas* and *Morfoula*, you ladies have got it goin' on!!

Saw the whole outfit too, *Stinas*, in the "outfit" thread...you look marvelous!


----------



## lvpiggy

Stinas said:


> Out & about last night with Morfoula


 
*stina's *shoes are always doing naughty things in their "in action" photos!  remember the ones in the dark?


----------



## daisyduke947

lvpiggy said:


> *stina's *shoes are always doing naughty things in their "in action" photos!  remember the ones in the dark?



LOL! I remember the one of her foot in her friend's boyfriend's crotch!


----------



## fmd914

dancing out the door on my way to dinner yesterday


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are very cool, *fmd*!!


----------



## surlygirl

love those, fmd!


----------



## Stinas

danicky said:


> *Stinas* and *Morfoula,* gorgeous shoes ladies!!! Where did you guys ended up going?



Caprice...I met up with Morfoula for a little with Jimmy.  You should have came.  Tom night Central???



lovely&amazing said:


> *Stinas* and *Morfoula*, you ladies have got it goin' on!!
> 
> Saw the whole outfit too, *Stinas*, in the "outfit" thread...you look marvelous!


Thank you! xoxo



lvpiggy said:


> *stina's *shoes are always doing naughty things in their "in action" photos!  remember the ones in the dark?



lol your funny


FMD - Those are cute!!!


----------



## danicky

^^I'll call you!


----------



## babypie

fmd those are great, I love the contrasting heel!


----------



## Shopalicious

shoecrazy said:


>


 
I love these .. they look so pretty !!


----------



## lvpiggy

haha - i don't know why an inordinate number of my "in action" pix seem to be in my nude patent VPs . . .
popped my feet up onto one of those booth thingys that you get to sit in when you get table service @ the club . . . this was after the club had closed & we were all hanging around relaxin & socializing . . . the piggies were tired from dancing all night!


----------



## karwood

Love the Nude VPs!! Never can go wrong with those. 

Sounds like you had lots of fun and stayed up VERY late. I am suprised  that you are not at this moment.


----------



## lvpiggy

just took this one last night / this morning at the after hours party - loved the fact that the shoes kinda matched with the blue footstool thing i was propping my legs on!


----------



## lvpiggy

karwood said:


> Love the Nude VPs!! Never can go wrong with those.
> 
> Sounds like you had lots of fun and stayed up VERY late. I am suprised that you are not at this moment.


 
hehe - i did indeed stay up very late!  the nude VP pic was from last week, when i also stayed up very late, but the silver grease was from last night   i can be a lil slow in posting sometimes . . . .


----------



## danicky

Lv, they are both gorgeous.


----------



## cjy

Lv they are just beautiful!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *lvpiggy*!! I adore your nudes.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

they look so lovely on you,lv


----------



## IslandSpice

*Shoecrazy*, those fontanettes are TDF!! You wear them well!

*LV *you look great! I have to learn to be able to party all night in my CLs...still learning how to work those heels!


----------



## morfoula

me and stinas loving our shoe shots


----------



## daisyduke947

Gooosh more inappropriate pictures!


----------



## lvpiggy

they're soooo adorable


----------



## LavenderIce

My nude NPs and my sister's gold GZ gladiators at dinner last night:


----------



## daisyduke947

Cuute, *LavenderIce*! I love your Numero Prive!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks Daisy!  I'm hoping to add another shot later from our brunch in the wine country.


----------



## rdgldy

*LV*,  I love the silver grease.  They do look so good with the turquoise!
*Lavender*, great shot!  Little slow today-what is *GZ*?
*Stinas and Morfoula, *you girls are having too much fun with those shoes!!


----------



## danicky

Lav, cool picture.


----------



## calisnoopy

Shopalicious said:


> I love these .. they look so pretty !!


 

wow which shoes are these???? they look like an amazing VP python color combination!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ They're the pink python Fontanetes.


----------



## LavenderIce

rdgldy said:


> *Lavender*, great shot! Little slow today-what is *GZ*?


 
Guiseppe Zanotti.  Here they are again with my helmuts under the table at our brunch:


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Lovely! Your feet are snuggling. LOL.


----------



## irishpandabear

So many stunning pics!  thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## lvpiggy

in action @ nordie's, when i met up with *jay*, who kindly took this photo!


----------



## lvpiggy

speaking of *jay*, look who i caught "in action," explaining to me why he couldn't possibly be photographed with a boot that only has a 100mm heel! 






but after much cajoling, he finally consented to pose


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for sharing your pics lvpiggy and bogeyjay!  Jay, you look so dapper!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I love your Twistochats LV! Jay you look so handsome!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*LV* and *Jay*...you both look marvelous! You two must've had such a fun day!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh you look great, *bogeyjay*!!! I love your shoes, *lvpiggy*! Great choice!


----------



## danicky

*Lv *and *Jay,* you guys are too funny. Love the pics!!


----------



## Stinas

awwwwwwwwww Jayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flhunt

OK so I want to get my first pair of CLs and have been lurkin around this thread for a while.  I thought who is the master of CL and I realized its
STINAS!!!! Girl you are the bomb and your collection is insane!  So tell me the secret....how the heck do you manage to afford all of those CLs????


----------



## bogeyjay

lvpiggy said:


> in action @ nordie's, when i met up with *jay*, who kindly took this photo!


 

this picture doesn't do her twistochats justice. they're even yummier in person. or maybe i'm just biased because they look like slingback pigalles? piggy left them on the floor unattended while she was trying on the magenta pigalles and i almost stole them! if they were a half size smaller they would've mysteriously disappeared .


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^


----------



## bogeyjay

lvpiggy said:


> speaking of *jay*, look who i caught "in action," explaining to me why he couldn't possibly be photographed with a boot that only has a 100mm heel!
> but after much cajoling, he finally consented to pose


 
goodness. i thought you were kidding when you said you were going to post this. ush:




LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for sharing your pics lvpiggy and bogeyjay! Jay, you look so dapper!


 
thanks, Michelle. as i was telling piggy, it's my work attire. the only problem with that while shopping is people constantly ask me questions because they think i work there.




shoeaddictklw said:


> I love your Twistochats LV! Jay you look so handsome!


 


lovely&amazing said:


> *LV* and *Jay*...you both look marvelous! You two must've had such a fun day!!


 


daisyduke947 said:


> Ooh you look great, *bogeyjay*!!! I love your shoes, *lvpiggy*! Great choice!


 
thank you, thank you, thank you :shame: :shame: :shame:.


----------



## bogeyjay

oops


----------



## betty*00

Ooh some great shots!!* lv* and *bogeyjay *looks like you guys had a blast together. Jay you look very nice in the suit btw. I think all men should dress this way still but I know most hate the monkey suit.


----------



## 8seventeen19

bogeyjay said:


> thanks, Michelle. as i was telling piggy, it's my work attire. the only problem with that while shopping is people constantly ask me questions because they think i work there.


 
 The DH gets this all the time too!


----------



## Stinas

flhunt said:


> OK so I want to get my first pair of CLs and have been lurkin around this thread for a while. I thought who is the master of CL and I realized its
> STINAS!!!! Girl you are the bomb and your collection is insane! So tell me the secret....how the heck do you manage to afford all of those CLs????


Im far from the master of CLs here. lol


----------



## KillerTofu

There are _many _mistresses of CL here, no doubt you are one of them. Admit it.


----------



## lvpiggy

bogeyjay said:


> this picture doesn't do her twistochats justice. they're even yummier in person. or maybe i'm just biased because they look like slingback pigalles? piggy left them on the floor unattended while she was trying on the magenta pigalles and i almost stole them! if they were a half size smaller they would've mysteriously disappeared .


 
  the truth comes out!!!  

little do you know *jay*, i can run pretty fast in pigalles . . . . and then there would have been a scene in the atrium on NM: 


tehehehe


----------



## lvpiggy

bogeyjay said:


> goodness. i thought you were kidding when you said you were going to post this. ush:


 
i have no idea what you're talking about . . .


----------



## laureenthemean

*Lav*, what a cute picture!

*lv*, I didn't like the stock pictures of the Twistos, but they look great on you (as always)!

*bogey*, aww, so cute!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Since I have no "in action" pictures and I really want one, I took one! LOL, of course, in the picture, there is a lack of action!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Awwww! Your dog is sooo adorable! (Your shoes are cute, too! )


----------



## *Lo

AWWWWWWWWW Daisy I loooove your acion shot!  Your CL's look great and your doggy is sooooooooo cute!


----------



## bogeyjay

danicky said:


> *Lv *and *Jay,* you guys are too funny. Love the pics!!


 
thanks!



Stinas said:


> awwwwwwwwww Jayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


 
hey sweetie!



betty*00 said:


> Ooh some great shots!!* lv* and *bogeyjay *looks like you guys had a blast together. Jay you look very nice in the suit btw. I think all men should dress this way still but I know most hate the monkey suit.


 
thanks, Betty. i actually don't mind wearing a suit every day, but i know what you mean.



lvpiggy said:


> the truth comes out!!!
> 
> little do you know *jay*, i can run pretty fast in pigalles . . . . and then there would have been a scene in the atrium on NM:
> 
> 
> tehehehe


 
i don't think i would've made it all the way to the atrium. you would've caught me at the top of the escalator.



laureenthemean said:


> *Lav*, what a cute picture!
> 
> *lv*, I didn't like the stock pictures of the Twistos, but they look great on you (as always)!
> 
> *bogey*, aww, so cute!!


 
thanks, Laureen!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL, thanks, *Laureen*! Thanks, **Lo*!

I realize that I look SO pale. I'm not that pale. It was just so bright out. LOL. 

And she was sniffing the air. Such a beautiful day out today.


----------



## bogeyjay

cute pic, daisy.  and there is action, it's called loungin....


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Thanks! LOL, loungin' and sniffin'. T was doing all the sniffin'. Every once in awhile, there'd be a little breeze, which gave way to...

...this:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Soooo cute!


----------



## techie81

Awwwwww what a cutie!


----------



## KillerTofu

Aww...love love the doggie. Your CLs are great too, of course (I have the same pair, in khaki), but  the pooch.


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you, *laureen*, *techie*, and *KillerTofu*!

LOL I used to have problems with the Mallorca, but recently I realized it wasn't my shoes, it was my feet. I felt pain in them that I later felt in another pair of 4'' heels, so yay! No problems with the shoes!


----------



## KillerTofu

The only issue I have with the Mallorca is that there's no padding whatsoever under the insole. Is that what you noticed? Luckily, it's easy enough to fix (I like Dr Scholls for Her Sole Expressions).


----------



## lovely&amazing

Adorable *Daisy*!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Thanks, *lovely&amazing*! 

Hmm...I'm not sure, *KillerTofu*. I have really bony feet, so I always feel some sort of pain. I don't think they are padded very much, though. But yeah, a Dr. Scholl's for Her would be great. There's a gel one that I LOVE and is so comfy.


----------



## babypie

piggy and jay you guys look like you had a blast!  
cute pic daisy!


----------



## Stinas

Daisy - awwww...thats a great shot!

Im soo happy how this thread is moving!  I love seeing all the action shots!


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you, *babypie*! Thank you, *Stinas*!


----------



## Zophie

daisyduke947 said:


> Since I have no "in action" pictures and I really want one, I took one! LOL, of course, in the picture, there is a lack of action!


 

who needs "action" when you have a cute dog in the picture!


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> speaking of *jay*, look who i caught "in action," explaining to me why he couldn't possibly be photographed with a boot that only has a 100mm heel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but after much cajoling, he finally consented to pose


 

these pictures are awesome.  What could look better than a man in a suit holding a CL?


----------



## danicky

*Daisy*, lovely picture.


----------



## gemruby41

*Daisy*-it looks like it was a beautiful day out.  Love the action shot!

*Jay*-you look very handsome!!


----------



## LavenderIce

bogeyjay said:


> thanks, Michelle. as i was telling piggy, it's my work attire. the only problem with that while shopping is people constantly ask me questions because they think i work there.


 
Actually if piggy didn't mention you, I might have thought you worked there too, because your attire does lend you the appearance of an SA, but your suit's fit is so impeccable, you look better than most SAs I have seen.


----------



## LavenderIce

This is easily one of my favorite ongoing threads!  I am nowinspired in my daily life to wear my CLs more often and take pics, which I am usually to lazy to do.  Now I whip my camera phone out every chance I get to snap pics of my CLs.

Here are my silver specchio Miminettes at a four hour (yes, four hours!) staff meeting:






Then I hit H&M with my friend and fellow tpfer *robotodoll* and tried on this lavender, ahem, I mean lilac pencil dress that was on sale for $10!  I didn't buy it because it was badly stained in the back.  I am going to try to find it at another H&M location next week.  Imagine the CLs I could wear with it: 






Great minds must think alike *Daisy* because I took an action pic with my doggie too.  Here's Lulu:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, *Lav*, Lulu is adorable!  The _lavender_ dress looks great on you, and I am totally on the search for the silver Miminettes, they're such a great everyday shoe!


----------



## xboobielicousx

lulu is adorable lavender!  i love the silver mimenettes too..they look comfy!


----------



## shoecrazy

M - that lavender dress looks fantastic on you - I hope you can find one that isn't stained!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks laureen!  Lulu is the love of my life!  Yeah, the miminettes are a good everyday shoe, but one full size would have been better for me to give my toes some room.  These are a half size up and squeeze the toes like no other.

xboobie--they are comfy, but my toes end up being too squished in them.  I think in lower heeled, flat shoes, my feet spread o_u_t and my toes could use more room. 

Thanks C!  I hope I can find a clean version of the dress too.  $10?  How can I pass that up?


----------



## Stinas

OMG LAV - toooooo cuteee!!!  I Love those pics!!!


----------



## socalboo

*fmd* ~ Great shoes, hope you had fun dancing in them!
*stinas & morfoula* ~ You guys are so cute! Your shoes always look like they're having fun!
*lvpiggy* ~ Love your VPs & NPs, so pretty! Your Twistochats are tdf! Love the color!
*Lav* ~ Hope you and your sis had a nice dinner, you guys look great!
*bogeyjay* ~ Aw, you look so handsome! You guys are too cute and the posts are too funny! Love it! *lv*, I can just manage to _walk_ in Pigalles let alone _run_, you rock girl!
*daisy* ~ SOOOO adorable! T looks nice and cool in the shade there. Your wedges look great on you with your jeans! Aw dais, in the second pic you can see Treena's hair blowin' in the breeze, so sweet! I love your pics!


----------



## danicky

*Lav*, very cute. Your doggie is so cute.


----------



## socalboo

How'd I miss your last pics *Lav*? Too cute, LuLu is adorable! That Lav/Lilac dress is gorgeous and such a great price! I hope you can find it non-stained!


----------



## bogeyjay

*zophie, gemruby, lav, socalboo* - thank you!


----------



## bogeyjay

lav - that dress is hot!  $10?  how could you go wrong?  love the silvers too!


----------



## rdgldy

*Daisy *and *Lav,*  I love your dogs. Dogs are even better than CLs!!!


----------



## socalboo

^^ I tried to get one with my dog but I always get his bum, not cute! Maybe one day he'll get in there!


----------



## 8seventeen19

socalboo said:


> ^^ I tried to get one with my dog but I always get his bum, not cute! Maybe one day he'll get in there!


 
LOL! I can't believe Earl doesn't try and show off his sexy legs! 

Reagan wants to be in EVERY picture.


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you, *Zophie*, *danicky*, *gemruby*, *socalboo*, and *rdgldy*!

Cute pictures, *LavenderIce*! Your wedges are so cool! Very nice.


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## glamgrl921

*fashionispoision* soo cute!! love the balenciaga bag!


----------



## daisyduke947

You look awesome, *fashionispoison*!! I looove that black dress. Very cool! The second picture is my favourite though.


----------



## lovely&amazing

I'm starting to want my first Balenciaga bag!  

Anyone have an old one in their closet I could buy?...


----------



## danicky

*Fashion*, you look so pretty.


----------



## irishiris8

*fashion-* beautiful outfits, especially the orange dress!


----------



## Zophie

i love your outfits, fashionpoison.  you look so adorable!


----------



## *Stellina*

*fashionispoison:* you are beautiful and I *love *your Balenciaga bag!


----------



## LavenderIce

rdgldy said:


> *Daisy *and *Lav,* I love your dogs. Dogs are even better than CLs!!!


 
I'm not sure everybody will agree that dogs are even better than CLs, but I sure  them the same.


----------



## LavenderIce

fashionispoison--you have great style!  You are rockin' those sometimes, they are the best I have seen on anybody!  I like your Bal too!


----------



## daisyduke947

LavenderIce said:


> I'm not sure everybody will agree that dogs are even better than CLs, but I sure  them the same.



I agree!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

My first action shot! Waiting for a friend on my porch last night.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Pretty! I am not usually a fan of anything under 4" but, I am digging the 70mm on you!


----------



## meluvs2shop

lovely&amazing said:


> I'm starting to want my first Balenciaga bag!
> 
> Anyone have an old one in their closet I could buy?...



same here! anyone have two? hehe

*fashion*-great style!

*lav & dd-* i love your "action shots"!  i need your doggies...too cute!


----------



## daisyduke947

Pretty, *neverenoughhandbags*! That's a fabulous and very chic shoe!

Thank you, *meluvs*!


----------



## MKWMDA

woot action shot from me today! My brown VPs, at my desk! With my chocolate Guccissima hobo right next to them! The rest of my outfit is white, so it looks good with the dark browns!


----------



## MKWMDA

Wow that angle makes my ankle look FAT. Ew. Mental note: Never attempt to show the profile of your shoes!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I don't do brown but I am convinced that a VP can make any color stunning! I wanna see an outfit shot!


----------



## daisyduke947

*MK*, you look fabulous! I looooove wearing all white. Especially with a splash of colour!


----------



## irishiris8

*MK-* So pretty!  And I agree- I'm in favor of an outfit shot  

*neverenough-* Those look so classic, and so comfortable!


----------



## keya

I love everyone's action shots, especially your puppies!!


----------



## rdgldy

*MK, Neverenough,  *I'm loving the different shades of brown.

*Fashionpoison*, you have great style and I love the shoes on you.


----------



## danicky

*Neverenough,* very cute shot.

*Mk,* I love the brown VP's.


----------



## jh4200

MK, we need to see the whole outfit!  it sounds adorable, and from seeing how fantastic the VPs are, I can only imagine how great it goes together.


----------



## bogeyjay

shoeaddictklw said:


> I don't do brown but I am convinced that a VP can make any color stunning! I wanna see an outfit shot!


 
me too!


----------



## evolkatie

camo pony ballerinas

i took my dog to work today. eek i didnt' realize how dusty everything underneath my desk is.


----------



## daisyduke947

Sooo cute, *evolkatie*!!!! Is your dog's chin resting in your foot? My dog does that all the time.


----------



## evolkatie

daisyduke947 said:


> Sooo cute, *evolkatie*!!!! Is your dog's chin resting in your foot? My dog does that all the time.


lol, my dog likes to lick my feet. it's weird.


----------



## daisyduke947

evolkatie said:


> lol, my dog likes to lick my feet. it's weird.



My dog does that too!!! She does it more to my mum's feet than to mine, but we think it's because of the sweaty feet, salt on them, or it can be because of foot cream.


----------



## gingerfarm

*evolkatie, *your camo ballerinas are so cute!  Looks good with jeans.


----------



## danicky

*Evol,* too cute.


----------



## *Lo

Evolkatie Love your camo flats!!  And your pups is sooooooo cute!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Too cute Katie! I bring my dogs to work too!


----------



## evolkatie

daisyduke947, gingerfarm, danicky, *Lo, shoeaddictklw - Thanks!


----------



## Stinas

^^Very cute!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I worked all weekend, so no CL in action shots for me, how about anybody else?  Somebody had to go put their babies to good use!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I did but I have to upload them from my phone... I'll do that really quick.


----------



## 8seventeen19

On the way to dinner this weekend with the in-laws & to see Dark Knight!


----------



## LavenderIce

How fitting that you wore a sexy, black pair shoeaddict!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I felt like I was drooling all over myself the entire movie... something about Christian Bale!!! I've seen American Psycho and I wasn't crazy about him _after_ that movie. But this one I was just like helllooo lover!


----------



## hmwe46

HI!!


----------



## laureenthemean

_Love_ the Castillanas on you, *hmwe*!


----------



## rdgldy

I LOVE those shoes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I just love that style!!! I am still just green with envy over karwoods gorgeous purple ones!!


----------



## daisyduke947

HIIII!!! LOVELY and goooorgeous, *hmwe*!!


----------



## danicky

*hmwe *, lovely picture.


----------



## hmwe46

Thank you all so much!!!  I was so torn between two sizes and had to go with the 38s in the end and then I was so scared to wear them outside 

But they work beautifully


----------



## Zophie

shoeaddictklw said:


> I felt like I was drooling all over myself the entire movie... something about Christian Bale!!! I've seen American Psycho and I wasn't crazy about him _after_ that movie. But this one I was just like helllooo lover!


 

Oooh, I was the same way, but it had a lot to do with his helicopter and Lamborghini I think.  Why can't I find a man with a Lamborghini?  I really don't ask for much.


----------



## Zophie

evolkatie said:


> camo pony ballerinas
> 
> i took my dog to work today. eek i didnt' realize how dusty everything underneath my desk is.


 

awww, so cute!  If I brought my dog to work she'd be shi*%*ing all over somebody's conference room.  I wish she was that civilized.  I brought her in a couples of times to the firm I used to work for, and she took off running and made a lap around a table where some people were finishing up a deposition and sprinted down the hall and made a lap around another table where an attorney was packing up.  And at one point she peed in two offices.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Zophie said:


> Oooh, I was the same way, but it had a lot to do with his helicopter and Lamborghini I think. Why can't I find a man with a Lamborghini? I really don't ask for much.


 
Hmmm.. I didn't think about it but maybe THAT'S what it was!!


----------



## shoecrazy

hmwe46 - I love the castillanas! Even though I already have a pair, I have a saved search for them on eBay.


----------



## JuneHawk

Those Castillanas are gorgeous!


----------



## betty*00

*hmw*, those are gorgeous!


----------



## betty*00

daisyduke947 said:


> Since I have no "in action" pictures and I really want one, I took one! LOL, of course, in the picture, there is a lack of action!


 
This a little late, sorry but *daisy*, I love this shot!! It's so fun and your dog is the cutest!!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL thanks, *betty*!


----------



## evolkatie

Zophie said:


> awww, so cute!  If I brought my dog to work she'd be shi*%*ing all over somebody's conference room.  I wish she was that civilized.  I brought her in a couples of times to the firm I used to work for, and she took off running and made a lap around a table where some people were finishing up a deposition and sprinted down the hall and made a lap around another table where an attorney was packing up.  And at one point she peed in two offices.



Aww, My dog just sleeps at my foot all day. He stands by the door whenever he has to potty.


----------



## daisyduke947

evolkatie said:


> Aww, My dog just sleeps at my foot all day. He stands by the door whenever he has to potty.



Aww! My dog pees on command. She was Guilding Eyes for the Blind.

I'm sorry, *Zophie*. Is there any way to not have her pee everywhere? Does she know not to?


----------



## LavenderIce

Lulu knocks on our patio doors to be let out when she wants to pee.  I still get nervous bringing her shopping at Saks though.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Why do you bring a dog shopping?


----------



## LavenderIce

daisyduke947 said:


> ^ Why do you bring a dog shopping?


 
I never give it much thought. Why do people brings dogs to work?   Lulu comes because she can.    Well, the higher end stores are dog friendly.  They give our little furry friends treats and some have water bowls for them.


----------



## socalboo

daisyduke947 said:


> ^ Why do you bring a dog shopping?



For his opinion?!


----------



## 8seventeen19

socalboo said:


> For his opinion?!


 
Reagan ALWAYS has an opinion! 
 I am as guilty as everyone else though. She has her LV carrier and she loves going. She's all of 4 lbs so its not cumbersome but she does growl at little kids. 

My dogs come to work because they can too and because they behave. Everyone always asks about them when they aren't here.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ah, I see. I think it's weird, and I've seen many department stores in New York actually turn away people for bringing dogs in. Many people find it disrespectful, that's why. I mean, you wouldn't bring a cat or a pet frog into a store to go shopping. That's why there are "service dog only" rules. I actually saw a woman let her dog out in the department store and run around and put hair all over merchandise. The dog was actually stepping on stuff. It's disgusting, I think. Makes people not want to buy the clothing.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Reagan just sits in her carrier. I never take her out. The way the LV carrier is, you wouldn't know she's even in there. More often than not the reason she is there is because we're traveling and she's with us and I don't want to leave her in the hotel room. She did go everywhere with us in NYC except for lunch & dinner & out at night.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Ooh, then that's good at least. I hope you take your dog out of the carrier when outside on the street. It would be a shame if she sat it in all the time.


----------



## socalboo

I think it's funny! It bothers me more that people are allowed to browse through and actually read books at Starbucks in the Barnes & Noble locations then put them back on the shelf! That's a used book, imo!


----------



## snf8

my first action pictures...in vegas!


----------



## daisyduke947

Cuuuute, *snf*!! I love the escalator picture.

And yeah, it is bothersome when people read the boots. Ugh. I just think it's gross when people let a dog run around and make merchandise dirty. That's disrespectful to the store. Turns away customers, unfortunately. Some people won't ever learn, I guess. Oh well.


----------



## socalboo

*snf* ~ You look lovely! EBs are gorgeous girl!


----------



## Stinas

snf - Great pics!!!  I miss vegas!  Hope you had a blast!!!  You look great!


----------



## rdgldy

*snf,* beautiful EBs


----------



## snf8

thank you ladies! i just about killed my feet breaking those babies in while in vegas...i wouldnt stop...but could barely walk when i got home!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Oh boy...I just peeked into this thread even though handbags are my FIRST , I have been very, very curious about the ADORED CL shoes I think I am going to get into BIG! BIG! trouble in here...uh oh ush:

Great photos SNF...they look very artistic & you (and your friend) look HOTT! I hope you had a marvelous time in Vegas with your gorgeous CL!!

_*PS. How's the comfort level on these CL shoes * Do they run very narrow, similar to some of the shoes at Aldo? Believe me I know CL is on a WHOLE different level than ANY Aldo shoes._


----------



## LavenderIce

snf--the escalator action shot is hot!  I always feel a little nervous when I get on an escalator with my CLs.


----------



## jh4200

snf, those EBs are so beautiful and go great with your dress!  hope your feet don't hate you too much, but it was worth it to look like that!


----------



## snf8

^ i totally agree!


----------



## Butterfly*

I just love blue suede against red!!!     (as well as purple)


----------



## LavenderIce

Come on, it's the weekend ladies, anybody put their CLs to use?

Here I am at my local mexican restaurant for dinner, my sister with Juicy flipflops and me with my nude NPs:


----------



## daisyduke947

Cute, *LavenderIce*!


----------



## jh4200

Those look great on you, lavender!


----------



## hmwe46

Love it!!



LavenderIce said:


> Come on, it's the weekend ladies, anybody put their CLs to use?
> 
> Here I am at my local mexican restaurant for dinner, my sister with Juicy flipflops and me with my nude NPs:


----------



## danicky

*Lav,* great picture.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks girls!  I like the shadow the silhouette of the shoe makes.


----------



## dknigh21

Lav, I love shoe pal pictures. My friends and sister just look at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## betty*00

*snf*, love the escalator shot! Hot!! I love Vegas, your pics make me want to go back!!
*Lav*, so cute! I love your Nude NPs!!


----------



## lvpiggy

MKWMDA said:


> woot action shot from me today! My brown VPs, at my desk! With my chocolate Guccissima hobo right next to them! The rest of my outfit is white, so it looks good with the dark browns!


 
hahaha i totally have the same sentiment all the time!!!  esp. b/c i also take all my action shots @ work, against a shockingly similar background - half industrial grade carpet and half weird plastic chair-rolling-facilitator thingy . . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

evolkatie said:


> camo pony ballerinas
> 
> i took my dog to work today. eek i didnt' realize how dusty everything underneath my desk is.


 
this is soooo adorable!


----------



## snf8

*betty*, thank you! i had my friend on shoe picture duty all night 
*lav*, gorgeous! im so jealous i need nude patent and i need it now!!! haha


----------



## evolkatie

thanks lvpiggy


----------



## danicky

Me and Stinas clubbing.


----------



## azhangie

^I love the bruise on the knee! I always have one for some reason...damn desks keep bumping into me!
Love both ur shoes!!! I wish I got more use out of my CL's.


----------



## danicky

^^ LOL, I think she had her elbow on her leg, that's why she has the mark.
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## hmwe46

How many drinks is that on the table?!?  




danicky said:


> ^^ LOL, I think she had her elbow on her leg, that's why she has the mark.
> Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## daisyduke947

Love it, *danicky*!!


----------



## danicky

hmwe46 said:


> How many drinks is that on the table?!?


 
LOL, we had ordered a Grey Goose bottle, so they brought quite a few glasses.:shame:


----------



## danicky

Thanx *Daisy.*


----------



## hmwe46

I love Grey Goose!!!   



danicky said:


> LOL, we had ordered a Grey Goose bottle, so they brought quite a few glasses.:shame:


----------



## danicky

hmwe46 said:


> I love Grey Goose!!!


 
LOL, we do too. I like it with tonic, ans Stinas wit club soda.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for keeping this post alive danicky!  You and Stinas are such playas!   j/k

I was too embarassed to take an action shot last night when I was out, but my coworker did get a full length shot of me (including my Pigalles) so when I get a hold of it I'll post it.


----------



## betty*00

*danicky*, what a fun shot!! Now I want a Red Bull, lol!!


----------



## danicky

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for keeping this post alive danicky! You and Stinas are such playas!  j/k
> 
> I was too embarassed to take an action shot last night when I was out, but my coworker did get a full length shot of me (including my Pigalles) so when I get a hold of it I'll post it.


 

He, he, we love to parteee!!!


----------



## danicky

*Betty,* lol, me too.


----------



## MKWMDA

jh4200 said:


> MK, we need to see the whole outfit!  it sounds adorable, and from seeing how fantastic the VPs are, I can only imagine how great it goes together.



I dont know how to multi-quote  and I havent checked this thread in forever!

But thanks guys for the nice compliments! I LOVE my brown VPs. They are definitely my most-worn pair.

The outfit was a white suit skirt from BR with a white cami from ON and a white v-neck tshirt from gap. the skirt was a little a-line, and the shirt was super long, so it ended up looking pretty good. I also wore a necklace made from 20 or so strands of dark brown teeny glass beads, all twisted around choker-like. Looked good.

I like wearing all white, but I just feel so DIRTY all the time. Like, I had NO idea how much makeup I had on my hands throughout the day until I wore a white skirt that tended to ride up!


----------



## cjy

socalboo said:


> I think it's funny! It bothers me more that people are allowed to browse through and actually read books at Starbucks in the Barnes & Noble locations then put them back on the shelf! That's a used book, imo!


 I know!!!


----------



## jh4200

Stinas and danicky, you girls are too much fun!  Great pic!


----------



## daisyduke947

Can I go out partying with you, *danicky*? You look like you have so much fun!


----------



## Zophie

betty*00 said:


> *danicky*, what a fun shot!! Now I want a Red Bull, lol!!


 

I'm about to have a Red Bull, but not in a partying spirit.  I need some energy to do some work.  Maybe I should wear some CLs while I drink it.


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Stinas* and *Danicky*, I love it! You ladies look fabulous!!!


----------



## danicky

*JH4200,* lol we can't wait to get together to take pics of our shoes.

*Daisy*, you can always join us. 

*Lovely,* thanks. )


----------



## daisyduke947

danicky said:


> *JH4200,* lol we can't wait to get together to take pics of our shoes.
> 
> *Daisy*, you can always join us.
> 
> *Lovely,* thanks. )



Aww, thank you!


----------



## danicky

^^^You're too cute.


----------



## daisyduke947

danicky said:


> ^^^You're too cute.



And I'm cute after a few Bellinis.


----------



## LavenderIce

Last week at my manger's farewell party having a yummy sangria at Destino (Peruvian tapas place) in SF:


----------



## jh4200

Lavender, I continue to adore those shoes!  Cute outfit as well!


----------



## shoecrazy

LavenderIce said:


> Last week at my manger's farewell party having a yummy sangria at Destino (Peruvian tapas place) in SF:



You look fabulous and I love your shoes! You have such fabulous taste. I love looking at your VPs in the VP thread too - you buy all the best CLs!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoecrazy said:


> You look fabulous and I love your shoes! You have such fabulous taste. I love looking at your VPs in the VP thread too - you buy all the best CLs!


 
Thanks C!  Let me tell you,_ *you*_ buy the best CLs!


----------



## LavenderIce

thanks jh4200.


----------



## MissV

WOW I just went thourgh this whole thread.....STINA....I LOVE YOUR NUDE SPARKLY SHOES (sorry for not remembering the name...) Its soooo pretty....Do you know if I would be able to find these anywhere??

and I forgot who it was, but the LACE PIGALLES!!! AAAAHHHH to die for...I totally want one now but no idea where to start (hate ebay)

you guys just have started another crisis for me...


----------



## jh4200

MissV, I think you'll find that this forum causes lots of crises...


----------



## IslandSpice

LavenderIce said:


> Last week at my manger's farewell party having a yummy sangria at Destino (Peruvian tapas place) in SF:


 
Love the outfit and shoes...distored face scared the s$%&t out of me though


----------



## IslandSpice

danicky said:


> Me and Stinas clubbing.


 

You ladies always look so great! I never have anywhere to go in my CLs...I swear I wear them more around my house trying on outfits I'll never wear


----------



## natassha68

danicky said:


> Me and Stinas clubbing.



You guys are the f*&kin CUTEST ever!!!... wow, they both look GREATTTTT


----------



## LavenderIce

IslandSpice said:


> Love the outfit and shoes...distored face scared the s$%&t out of me though


 
lol islandspice!  The distorted face actually looks better than the nondistorted face.  The angle of the pic was odd.


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *LavenderIce*! I love your dress. It's very pretty.


----------



## surlygirl

Love your outfit, *Lav*! You look great. Love the dress. So chic!
*IslandSpice *- I hear you! I feel like I have nowhere to wear my CLs. I think once I build my collection, I'll find ways to wear them all the time. Now they almost feel "too special" to wear every day!


----------



## LavenderIce

surlygirl said:


> Love your outfit, *Lav*! You look great. Love the dress. So chic!
> *IslandSpice *- I hear you! I feel like I have nowhere to wear my CLs. I think once I build my collection, I'll find ways to wear them all the time. Now they almost feel "too special" to wear every day!


 
surly--once you've got your collection going, you will want to wear them all the time.  Now I plan my outfits around my shoes.


----------



## danicky

*Lav,* love your outfit!!!

*Islandspice*, thank you. LOL, I wish I was going out more often too.

*Natassha*, LOL you are funny!!! He, he!!! Thanx sweetie!


----------



## babypie

jh4200 said:


> MissV, I think you'll find that this forum causes lots of crises...


 
 

*Lavender *you look great


----------



## squeak

Things getting silly with my boyfriend....these are Zappas I think, my first ever CL shoe and still my favorite! I have worn them to death though and they are destroyed, but at least I've enjoyed them!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Palace Zeppas.  Cute!


----------



## daisyduke947

OHMIGOD those are my FAVOURITE shoes ever, *squeak*!! I want a pair of the Palace Zeppa SO much!


----------



## Rocky

Bachelorette party this past Saturday.  I should have posted them in here first!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Ayi Mami...HOT photo *Squeak*! Looks like your shoes & you were having a GOOD TIME


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

WOW...*Rocky *you look like you had a GOOOOODDD time too with your CLs!  I am not mad at cha one bit!  What's the name of your CLs...they look HOTT too!


----------



## Rocky

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> What's the name of your CLs...they look HOTT too!



La Donna Mary Janes


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL, love them, *Rocky*!


----------



## squeak

oh palace zeppa that's it....thanks! i've put them in to hibernation now though, giving them a break!

rocky, you lot HOT...that dress looks fab with those CLs


----------



## socalboo

squeak ~ Your palace zeppas are beautiful!

rocky ~ Fun pics! Go girl!


----------



## danicky

*Rocky,* thoese pics are so cute. I bet you had a great time!!!


----------



## Rocky

^ I had a wonderful time!  I didn't leave the dance floor all night!


----------



## ColdSteel

I'll bite! I love my graffiti ballerines!






Waiting in line to meet the man himself.





Talking to Monsieur Louboutin.





This one would have looked better if I had my better camera with me... I tried to do a BART train window portrait


----------



## keya

IslandSpice said:


> You ladies always look so great! I never have anywhere to go in my CLs...I swear I wear them more around my house trying on outfits I'll never wear



haha, me too!  It's kind of sad, really :s


Everyone looks great!


----------



## rdgldy

Cold Steel, great pictures!!!!


----------



## techie81

Love the Zappas, squeak!! 

You look like you had a fabulous time, Rocky! 

Great pics, ColdSteel!


----------



## Zophie

Here's some pics I just took of my VPs and Sophie while waiting for my dad to pick me up.


----------



## *Magdalena*

i love how ur nail polish matches the burgundy tip.  Was that an accident LOL??

P.S. your pooch is adorable


----------



## techie81

Too cute!!!


----------



## jh4200

So cute!  I love your dog!


----------



## daisyduke947

Love them, *Zophie*!! So cute!


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone have mia's or simples!?


----------



## rdgldy

Zophie-how cute!!!


----------



## afcgirl

Cute dog (and shoes of course)!  What kind is he?  I have a bichonadoodle puppy and he looks sort of similar.  Oh just noticed yours is a maltese.  

Actually rdgldy, mine looks more like yours in your avatar!


----------



## rdgldy

mine is a coton de tulear (bichon family, but smaller)-all these little dogs look very similar!


----------



## babypie

Awww cuteness!  I love the second pic where Sophie looks all like _fine! pay more attention to the shoes! _


----------



## Rocky

From last night:


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats Rocky!  Now that's an action shot!


----------



## LavenderIce

My zoups while waiting for a fitting room at Old Navy:


----------



## Rocky

Thx lavender.  I love your zoups.


----------



## LavenderIce

Aren't you on your honeymoon now?  I appreciate the reception action shot, but if you're busy...we may or may not see anymore action shots.


----------



## babypie

Rocky great shots!! Whoohoo!!


----------



## rdgldy

Rocky, congratulations!!!! You know you're CL obsessed if you post shoe shots at the wedding reception!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Rocky, congratulations!  Great action shots


----------



## ShiShi

Congrats Rocky!  Love the pictures!


----------



## jh4200

Rocky, congratulations!  Your dress is gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous, and you look absolutely beautiful!  Love the nudes too - great choice!


----------



## Rocky

LavenderIce said:


> Aren't you on your honeymoon now?  I appreciate the reception action shot, but if you're busy...we may or may not see anymore action shots.



We aren't taking our honeymoon now.  We'll probably go somewhere tropical when it starts getting ugly here.


----------



## cjy

Zophie said:


> Here's some pics I just took of my VPs and Sophie while waiting for my dad to pick me up.


 She is so cute!!


----------



## Rocky

*babypie*, *rdgldy*, *JuneHawk*, *ShiShi* and *jh4200* thank you for your lovely comments!


----------



## techie81

Oooh congrats, Rocky!!  Nice pics


----------



## dknigh21

Rocky - Congrats!! That is one hot pic. You look so happy, and your dress is beautiful.


----------



## daisyduke947

You look like you're having a fantastic time, *Rocky*! I love your nudes!

I love your shoes, *LavenderIce*! Very cute.


----------



## Zophie

Great pictures, *Rocky*.  You are a beautiful bride!  

What a cute pic, *LavenderIce*.  Did you take the pic in the mirror or someone else took it?


----------



## Rocky

techie81 said:


> Oooh congrats, Rocky!!  Nice pics





dknigh21 said:


> Rocky - Congrats!! That is one hot pic. You look so happy, and your dress is beautiful.





daisyduke947 said:


> You look like you're having a fantastic time, *Rocky*! I love your nudes!





Zophie said:


> Great pictures, *Rocky*.  You are a beautiful bride!




Thank you.  

I refused to take my shoes off.  Everyone thought I was crazy dancing all night in those shoes.


----------



## Zophie

babypie said:


> Awww cuteness! I love the second pic where Sophie looks all like _fine! pay more attention to the shoes! _


 

I know, she was so OVER the shoes!  She kept turning away.  Here's some more pics.  I can't stop taking pictures of Sophie and CLs.  My little old girl's nose has gotten so pale.  I guess that's what happens to dogs when they get old like people get gray hair.

And the matching toes was an accident really, but I was sort of excited to discover it matched.


----------



## LavenderIce

Zophie said:


> Great pictures, *Rocky*. You are a beautiful bride!
> 
> What a cute pic, *LavenderIce*. Did you take the pic in the mirror or someone else took it?


 
It was a mirror pic.  There was nobody around so I had to take a pic.


----------



## LavenderIce

Rocky said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I refused to take my shoes off. Everyone thought I was crazy dancing all night in those shoes.


 
I don't blame you.  You made for a beautiful bride in some beautiful nude VPs!


----------



## Rocky

LavenderIce said:


> I don't blame you.  You made for a beautiful bride in some beautiful nude VPs!



:shame:


----------



## Zophie

LavenderIce said:


> It was a mirror pic. There was nobody around so I had to take a pic.


 

It came out good.  Whenever I take mirror pics they come out with too much flash or fuzzy or something else that messes them up.


----------



## LavenderIce

Zophie said:


> It came out good. Whenever I take mirror pics they come out with too much flash or fuzzy or something else that messes them up.


 
Thanks!  Are your mirror pics taken with a camera phone or regular camera?  My iphone doesn't have a flash, so I am at the mercy of the fluorescent lighting of restrooms or fitting rooms.


----------



## snf8

rocky! that is amazing! i have jsut decided i need some nude VPs for my wedding! (that wont be for atleast 5 years) 

btw, are you in SF? will you be going to the meetup in sept?


----------



## Zophie

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks! Are your mirror pics taken with a camera phone or regular camera? My iphone doesn't have a flash, so I am at the mercy of the fluorescent lighting of restrooms or fitting rooms.


 

Yes, the phone and the camera have a flash.  That must be part of the problem.  But even when the phone doesn't flash the pics come out sort of grainy and blurry.


----------



## laureenthemean

*Zophie*, your dog is adorable!

*Rocky*, you look so beautiful and happy!

*Lav*, what a cute shot!


----------



## Rocky

snf8 said:


> rocky! that is amazing! i have jsut decided i need some nude VPs for my wedding! (that wont be for atleast 5 years)
> 
> btw, are you in SF? will you be going to the meetup in sept?



They are the perfect shoes for it.  I'm not sure it I'll be able to make it to the meetup, but I will definitely try.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Rocky you looked gorgeous!! 

Here's me driving Friday. It was so nice outside I was shocked I got to put the top down in August!
Eeek I need to VACUUM!






And, today.. with Reagan @ work


----------



## jh4200

Nice driving pic!  and Reagan looks so cute next to your CLs!


----------



## Leescah

AAAWWW!! I want a Reagan of my oowwwwn!!!


----------



## Leescah

P.S and the shoes look FAB too BTW - sorry lost sight of what I was actually looking at for a moment there


----------



## evolkatie

very cute


----------



## Zophie

Your baby looks so cute on your desk!  Will she be good and let you work?  I know mine won't!  I used to be able to work at the computer with her in my lap and she'd lay still, but now she wants to stand on the edge of my leg and wobble around.

Love the driving shot.  Amazing how dirty the floor looks when you take a picture of your feet, huh?  It shows up everything!


----------



## 8seventeen19

She just wants to be in my lap, sleeping. This is what she does all day:





She won't just lay on the desk. She even has a bed here that she refuses to lay in! LOL


----------



## 8seventeen19

I bet Sophie and Reagan would have fun together!


----------



## keya

Reagan and Sophie are both adorable!!


----------



## rdgldy

so cute!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

shoeaddictklw said:


> Rocky you looked gorgeous!!
> 
> Here's me driving Friday. It was so nice outside I was shocked I got to put the top down in August!
> Eeek I need to VACUUM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, today.. with Reagan @ work



 the cl's & reagan!

*rocky:* GREAT action shot! lol congrats on your wedding!!
*lavender:* love the old navy shot! and i also love your classic outfit at the farewell party.


----------



## Veelyn

Look at you and those CL's! You look fabulous! Congrats


----------



## *Lo

OOOOOO Shoeaddict I absolutely LOOOOOOve Reagen! she is such a cutie pie!!  Love the action shots too, are those wine colored ernestas?  Fabulous!!


----------



## Nola

Gorgeous dogs, and shoes LOL!


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> Rocky you looked gorgeous!!
> 
> Here's me driving Friday. It was so nice outside I was shocked I got to put the top down in August!
> Eeek I need to VACUUM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, today.. with Reagan @ work



Reagan's such a cutie  The shoes are gorgeous too!


----------



## cjy

shoeaddictklw said:


> Rocky you looked gorgeous!!
> 
> Here's me driving Friday. It was so nice outside I was shocked I got to put the top down in August!
> Eeek I need to VACUUM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, today.. with Reagan @ work


 Awwwww..........


----------



## xboobielicousx

awww shoeaddict! reagen is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Zophie

shoeaddictklw said:


> She just wants to be in my lap, sleeping. This is what she does all day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won't just lay on the desk. She even has a bed here that she refuses to lay in! LOL


 

I used to be able to work with Sophie in my lap like that, but how she won't sit still.  She's jumping on me right now.  I actually took her into the office of the firm I worked for in Tampa and she pissed in two people's offices.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Zophie said:


> I used to be able to work with Sophie in my lap like that, but how she won't sit still.  She's jumping on me right now.  I actually took her into the office of the firm I worked for in Tampa and she pissed in two people's offices.



LOL!  Reagan peed on the rug!!! Every dog that comes up here does it though!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks everyone! She's actually a little brat!


----------



## danicky

*Shoe,* reagen is adorable!!!


----------



## jh4200

Here are my black VPs with red tip in the car on the way to dinner last night:


----------



## danicky

^^ Very cute shot.


----------



## jh4200

Thanks, danicky!  My first action shot!


----------



## lovely&amazing

I'm loving the car shots *K* & *Jh*! I'll have to remember that next time I'm driving somewhere...


----------



## azure418

I went to this club called Temple in SF a couple weeks ago for a friend's birthday.  Took a quick shoe action shot: black VPs along with the fiance.  Took some random shots of the club and as I was reviewing my pics to post, I noticed another fellow CL wearer!  She was wearing black architeks.  It's funny cuz I was wondering where my fellow CL wearers were as we were waiting in line outside and my fiance replied that no one else spends as much money on shoes as I do.  Aha!  Proved him wrong!  Anyway, if that was anyone here, Hi! And you look hot!!!!


----------



## techie81

jh4200, azure, great shots!


----------



## Missrocks

*Azure*~ Great action shots! I live in the Bay area too and I am still awaiting my first CL siting...


----------



## Rocky

Missrocks said:


> *Azure*~ Great action shots! I live in the Bay area too and I am still awaiting my first CL siting...



Me too.  I haven't seen not a one


----------



## 8seventeen19

When I go back to Dallas to the clubs I always see a few. Great shots *JH*  & *Azure*!


----------



## danicky

*Azure,* very nice pics.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

My Jolis out for their first time to an outdoor theatre performance near Santa Barbara! They did great!


----------



## danicky

^^Very cute!!!


----------



## Leescah

My cat Pepper giving my new CL's some lovin' (yikes it looks like I'm kicking her in the face there and I can assure you that I'm not!!!)


----------



## lulabee

Leescah said:


> My cat Pepper giving my new CL's some lovin' (yikes it looks like I'm kicking her in the face there and I can assure you that I'm not!!!)


 Awwwww! Cute pic and I love your new avatar!


----------



## ally143

On my way to SoBe to have dinner w/ SO...I just realized it's not very flattering...Here it goes...


----------



## jh4200

cute shots, neverenough, leescah, and ally!  leescah, i love your new avatar!


----------



## daisyduke947

These action pictures are great!


----------



## LavenderIce

jh4200--thanks for sharing your first action shot with us.  I hope you grace us with more pics of your beautiful collection.  

azure--great action shot.  I wonder if the black/red architek's you saw were lvpiggy's?  She's an SF girl too.  piggy is that you?  

neverenough--glad your joli's made it.  They look perfect for an outdoor performance.

lescah--your cat's expression is adorable.  I'm not surprised she's in awe of your CLs.

ally143--looks like you and your minibout were out to have fun.  

My sister in her gold Michael Kors platform sandals with my EB suede Declics waiting outside of Mezzanine to watch Robin Thicke, aka Mr. Paula (Louboutin wearing) Patton:







Dark pic taken with my iphone inside a dark club. Here's a solo shot of my Declics inside of Mezzanine:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Leescah said:


> My cat Pepper giving my new CL's some lovin' (yikes it looks like I'm kicking her in the face there and I can assure you that I'm not!!!)



I love this photo!!!


----------



## jh4200

Love those declics, Lavender!


----------



## jh4200

Here are my teal patent ron rons at a comedy show in Atlantic City last night:


----------



## snf8

Missrocks said:


> *Azure*~ Great action shots! I live in the Bay area too and I am still awaiting my first CL siting...



me too! if so many of us are around, you would think we are bound to run into each other at some point!


----------



## Rocky

snf8 said:


> me too! if so many of us are around, you would think we are bound to run into each other at some point!



I went out last night to this club called Rouge, and I was the only one wearing CL's (from what I saw), and I got some not so nice looks.


----------



## snf8

Rocky said:


> I went out last night to this club called Rouge, and I was the only one wearing CL's (from what I saw), and I got some not so nice looks.



ugh, jealous people. if i saw someone wearing CLs i would run up to them and tell them i loved their shoes!


----------



## Rocky

^ditto


----------



## Stinas

danicky said:


> Me and Stinas clubbing.


 Hiiii everyone!!!  Im still in Greece....took a couple action shots for you all. Ill post once I get home next week.  
Dana - I love this pic!!!  lol ill post mine when I get home!


----------



## Rocky

Stinas said:


> Hiiii everyone!!!  Im still in Greece....took a couple action shots for you all. Ill post once I get home next week.
> Dana - I love this pic!!!  lol ill post mine when I get home!



I hope your having a wonderful time!


----------



## daisyduke947

HEY *STINAS*!!! We miss you!!!

*Lavender*, I love your Declic! So cute!

*jh4200*, beautiful!! Those shoes look awesome on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Rocky said:


> I went out last night to this club called Rouge, and I was the only one wearing CL's (from what I saw), and I got some not so nice looks.


 
HA! Love that Rocky...which CL's!??


----------



## BellaShoes

I am in the bay area too! I have only seen one other CL wearer around town... Berkeley/Claremont in CL flats (Red Mary Janes)... I couldn't believe my eyes Perhaps it is because of all of the CL killers aka BART sidewalk grids!!


----------



## Rocky

BellaShoes said:


> HA! Love that Rocky...which CL's!??



Ayers Roccia NP's.


----------



## daisyduke947

BellaShoes said:


> I am in the bay area too! I have only seen one other CL wearer around town... Berkeley/Claremont in CL flats (Red Mary Janes)... I couldn't believe my eyes Perhaps it is because of all of the CL killers aka BART sidewalk grids!!



That's awesome! I cannot wait until I spot my first Louboutin wearer, but it's really hard where I live in the mountains.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Another Bay Area lady here who's never seen any live except people trying them on at NM. But, I live on the Peninsula and I don't get up to the city enough to spot LVPiggy! Someday! lol


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

neverenoughhandbags said:


> My Jolis out for their first time to an outdoor theatre performance near Santa Barbara! They did great!


 
Absolutely gorgeous!!! I have never seen these on someone & they look GRREAATTT on you...you go GIRL!


----------



## Leescah

lulabee said:


> Awwwww! Cute pic and I love your new avatar!


 
Hehee thanks I was messing about with the camera (hence the kitty shot!) and got this great shot of my shoes and the first thing I thought? "Ooooh! New avatar pic!"


----------



## Lady Vee

Leescah said:


> Hehee thanks I was messing about with the camera (hence the kitty shot!) and got this great shot of my shoes and the first thing I thought? "Ooooh! New avatar pic!"


 
Love it!  Miss the dog too though!  Accidental shot of your louboutins eh lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Exiting the women's lounge at NM SF in my black nappa NPs that were purchased there.


----------



## danicky

*Lav,* really cute.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks danicky.  One day I'd like an action shot with you and Stinas and all the rest of us.


----------



## *Lo

Lav you look great! Love the NP's and the city!


----------



## jh4200

Love those NPs, Lavender!  And the bag is so yum!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks lo and jh4200!


----------



## danicky

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks danicky. One day I'd like an action shot with you and Stinas and all the rest of us.


 

LOL, that would be awesome.


----------



## ceseeber

I work in an architectural firm so I thought it would be silly to "step into a model" of a recent development project.


----------



## shoecrazy

^ Love it - that's hot!


----------



## Stinas

ceseeber said:


> I work in an architectural firm so I thought it would be silly to "step into a model" of a recent development project.


 Thats sooo cool!!!  Great pic!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hm. I don't see a picture


----------



## ceseeber

ceseeber said:


> I work in an architectural firm so I thought it would be silly to "step into a model" of a recent development project.


 
somehow I managed to delete the image in the previous post....ooops


----------



## 8seventeen19

haha! Awesome Ceseeber!! Those MMs are sooo hot!


----------



## Stinas

Me in Greece before going out....






Me & Danicky in NYC before I left for Greece last month...excuse my chunky calves.


----------



## jh4200

Ceseeber, what a cool pic!  It totally reminds me of the shots on the CL website, where everything is larger than life!

Stinas, both pics are adorable!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas--Can't wait to see more of your action shots!  Did you bring a lot of CLs to Greece?  How did you decide which one of your babies to bring?  Welcome back--missed you girl!

ceseeber--your MMs are so hot!  Congrats on the deal you got!


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> Stinas--Can't wait to see more of your action shots! Did you bring a lot of CLs to Greece? How did you decide which one of your babies to bring? Welcome back--missed you girl!
> 
> ceseeber--your MMs are so hot! Congrats on the deal you got!


I have a couple more from my cell, but my comp broke before I left & im now waiting for a part to come in, so until then, not sure when ill get a min to upload them.  
I only brought one pair...those Pilucas because the roads we walk on would kill all of my heels, so I like to stick with wedges.  Last year my feet were swollen the entire trip, so I only got to wear one pair of Pradas...this year I bought the same Pradas & my Pilucas & 7 other cheap pairs.  I leave the cheap ones there so I wont have to lug them evey year.  
Ill post pics soon.


----------



## Zophie

Stinas said:


> I have a couple more from my cell, but my comp broke before I left & im now waiting for a part to come in, so until then, not sure when ill get a min to upload them.
> I only brought one pair...those Pilucas because the roads we walk on would kill all of my heels, so I like to stick with wedges. Last year my feet were swollen the entire trip, so I only got to wear one pair of Pradas...this year I bought the same Pradas & my Pilucas & 7 other cheap pairs. I leave the cheap ones there so I wont have to lug them evey year.
> Ill post pics soon.


 

can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## daisyduke947

Cute picture, *ceseeber*!

*Stinas*, I love them! I can't wait to see more pictures of you in Greece!


----------



## daisyduke947

I love your outfit, *LavenderIce*! Great picture!


----------



## lulabee

*ceseeber*, I'm dying over your MM's they are so amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## lulabee

Stinas said:


> Me in Greece before going out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Danicky in NYC before I left for Greece last month...excuse my chunky calves.


 *stinas,* You always take the best action pics!


----------



## danicky

*ceseeber,* he, he cool picture!!

*Stinas,* hey my love.  Gorgy pics!!!! We need to go out again to take some more. lol


----------



## sara999

anyone else notice how TAN stinas got in greece?


----------



## keya

Great action pics, everyone!


----------



## lulabee

keya said:


> Great action pics, everyone!


 Holy S**T *keya*! Loooove this pic!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^LOVE the Declics, keya!


----------



## snf8

i have to say that this is one of my favorite threads to visit everyday! i love everyones action shots!


----------



## jh4200

Nice shot, Keya!


----------



## ceseeber

Keya,
Those declics look fierce! I'm very envious.


----------



## keya

lol , thanks everyone  
The tatts are temporary, I don't think I could commit to anything that size


----------



## 8seventeen19

Did you go to a NIN concert Keya?? I lllooooovvve those 140mm declics!


----------



## Stinas

sara999 said:


> anyone else notice how TAN stinas got in greece?


You should see me!...im beyond dark lol  For some reason my skin ate up the sun this year.  I always get really dark, but this year I really got dark.  My feet are the darkest.  I had to start sitting under the umbrella, but to tell you the truth, I got darker under the umbrella! lol  I love it and will cry once it starts to fade.


----------



## Rocky

Horrible cell phone pic of last weekend


----------



## danicky

*Keya,* what a sexy shot. 

*Rocky,* very cute.


----------



## betty*00

sara999 said:


> anyone else notice how TAN stinas got in greece?


 
I noticed this too but then thought it might have been the lighting???
Wow *Stinas*, totally jealous!!


----------



## lulabee

*Stinas,* I bet you look like a bronzed Greek Godess! I'm so jealous!


----------



## gemruby41

*Stinas & danicky* love the shot!

*keya*-all I can say is daaaamn!!! Hot Hot Hot!

Stretching out my Decolletes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^lol!


----------



## LavenderIce

gem--I've got lots of  for your action shot!  Seriously you've got a chuckle out of me.    Thanks girl!


----------



## gemruby41

I'm glad I made you laugh.  I've had them on for about one hour, and now my toes are starting to fall .


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

I totally know that feeling Gemruby!  I tried to stretch out some shoes from Aldo _(sorry :shame: Sistah did not know about CLs like I do NOW) & _I was walking around my house like I needed a cane!  My sister-in-law & DH laughed at me like I was crazy!!!

The FUNNY thing about ALL of that stretching is that it did NOT work at all..after I tried the sock trick for hours over a weekend period!! The patent leather just went right back to it's original shape & I had a size 41..needless to say back to Aldo they went since Aldo does not go beyone a size 41 to my knowledge & I am normally a size 40.

Good luck with getting your CLs stretched just right


----------



## techie81

Gem, love it!! 

Keya, wow, that's a hot photo!! 

Rocky, cute!


----------



## Zophie

keya said:


> Great action pics, everyone!


 

OMG that pic is so cool!


----------



## Zophie

gemruby41 said:


> *Stinas & danicky* love the shot!
> 
> *keya*-all I can say is daaaamn!!! Hot Hot Hot!
> 
> Stretching out my Decolletes.


 

that's so cute.   It makes me think of a little school girl.


----------



## danicky

*Gem,* ha, ha, that's cute.


----------



## Stinas

Gem - Love the pic! lol.....try soaking the socks with rubbing alcohol.....or do what I did with my Decolletes....walk a couple nyc blocks in the freezing cold lol...works like a charm! hehe


----------



## keya

Thanks, everyone!  


Krystal ~ Not today I didn't  But thanks, I love them too! 


Stinas ~ I wish I could tan too! Where in Greece did you go? I love Greece, although I've never been to the mainland, just the islands. 


Rocky ~ I love those! 


gemruby ~ The Decolletes are so pretty! I love the socks too. I used to have white socks with lace trim when I was a kid, and I saw a little girl in them last summer, trying on a pair of (non CL) shoes that looked really cute with the socks in them. I ended up buying the shoes (but never wore them, though) and now I want the socks too but I can't find them in adult sizes


----------



## keya

Oh, I almost forgot to post the latest action shot (notice the puppy (who desperately needs a bath ) sneaking into the pic. She never wants to let me take pics of her, but as soon as I'm taking pics of someone or something else, she'll sneak into the frame.  I  her)






The Catenitas are really starting to grow on me. When I first got them I wasn't really blown away by them or anything, but I think I'm starting to love them


----------



## gemruby41

your actions shots *keya*!! Nice legs!

Thanks for alcohol tip *Stinas*. I will try it tonight.


----------



## jh4200

Gem, that's so cute!  Good old sock trick!

Keya - nice shot, and very nice legs!


----------



## daisyduke947

Oooh KEYA! I'm so jealous of you and your Catenitas...They look so good on you!


----------



## keya

lol, thanks everyone. I'm starting to like the double platform.


----------



## LavenderIce

keya--you take the best pics!  They're very reminiscent of old school pin up girl glamour with a deadly sexy edge.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ ITA!!!  That's the word I was thinking of but couldn't come up with.. pin-up girl glamour!!  Totally fab!


----------



## karwood

Great pictures, *Keya!!! *Nice legs!

*gem-  *LOL!! Love the pic.

*stinas- *What a tan!! Oh, I am so jealous you went to Greece this summer! I so desperately  need a vacation.


----------



## betty*00

*gem*, that is so cute!!!!
*keya*, damn girl you've got some killer legs!!! HOT! Are the double platforms easy to walk in?


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL, cute picture, *gemruby*! I hope it worked!


----------



## Stinas

In the car on the way to hell...lol....bridal dress shopping with my friend & other bridesmades I cant stand.


----------



## carlinha

Stinas said:


> In the car on the way to hell...lol....bridal dress shopping with my friend & other bridesmades I cant stand.



hahahahaa, that DOES sound like HELL!!!!  but at least your shoes were there to ease the pain


----------



## techie81

Love it!  ^^ I can only imagine how less fun it is when you can't stand the others!

And I'm STILL envious of your gorgeous tan!


----------



## Stinas

^Thanks!


----------



## daisyduke947

Cute, *Stinas*!


----------



## Stinas

Last Greece Action Shots...I swear, I always think I take more pics than I really do.  Im very dissapointed in myself this year.


----------



## techie81

^^ Nice shots!!


----------



## daisyduke947

I love the Greece shots!!


----------



## azhangie

My pig smelling and licking my new pigalles


----------



## Rocky

^too cute!


----------



## Zophie

azhangie said:


> My pig smelling and licking my new pigalles
> 
> View attachment 527585
> 
> 
> View attachment 527586


 

omg that has to be the cutest thing ever!


----------



## azhangie

Wait...the doggie or the shoe? Hahaha..


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas--I always look forward to your action shots.  You should be an official CL spokeswoman.  Were you on tpf at the internet bar?  

azhangie--cute doggie!  What kind of Pigalles are those?  120s?  100?  Straight heel?  Kid?  Patent?  Details please.


----------



## Tampachic

Love the Pigalles!  One of my favorites.  Cute photos.


----------



## jh4200

Stinas, love the action shots!  I'm going to Greece next week and your pics are making me even more excited!

Azhangie, cute shoes and super cute dog!


----------



## Stinas

*azhangie* - How cute!!!!  Love the color of the Pigalles too!



LavenderIce said:


> Stinas--I always look forward to your action shots. You should be an official CL spokeswoman. Were you on tpf at the internet bar?


Thanks Lav!!!  Sadly, I was not on TPF...didnt even go on the computer.  I let everyone else go on while I had a drink at the bar lol  

jh4200 - Im totally jealous!!!  I hope you have an amazing time!!!  Stop by & Say hi to my mom! lol...she stays for 4 months out of the year.  I sooo wish I didnt come back.


----------



## Veelyn

Gorgeous


----------



## azhangie

Those are the blue 120 pigalle um normal heel? I was gonna post photos and modeling pictures of them but my dog got in my way as u can see! 

Thanks everyone! I really really love this shoe! I swear I need them in every color possible.


----------



## gemruby41

*azhangie*-cute picture. Your dog loves CL just like us.

*Stinas*-love your CL's.  BTW, the alcohol trick worked on my Decolletes. Thanks


----------



## Zophie

azhangie said:


> Wait...the doggie or the shoe? Hahaha..


 

well, of course the shoe is cute, but I mean the doggie licking the shoe.  That baby is adorable!


----------



## bagpunk

rocky,
what leather are those?



Rocky said:


> Horrible cell phone pic of last weekend


----------



## Rocky

bagpunk said:


> rocky,
> what leather are those?




They are the Ayers Roccia NP's


----------



## Stinas

gemruby41 said:


> *azhangie*-cute picture. Your dog loves CL just like us.
> 
> *Stinas*-love your CL's.  BTW, the alcohol trick worked on my Decolletes. Thanks


aww yay!  Ive never tried it myself, but im glad it worked out for you.  Its an old trick ive heard a million times, but never needed to use it yet.  Glad it worked!


----------



## legaldiva

I love this thread!!


----------



## legaldiva

Do you soak the socks and then put the wet socks on and wear the shoes?


----------



## Stinas

legaldiva said:


> Do you soak the socks and then put the wet socks on and wear the shoes?


Yeah...or just rub the inside of the shoe with alcohol & wear them around.


----------



## legaldiva

Brilliant!


----------



## Stinas

Before going out the other night...


----------



## babypie

Tonight on the way home from dinner and drinks:


----------



## danicky

*Stina* and *Baby,* very cute shots!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas--Is that you sitting at the table or one of your nieces?  

babypie--your nudes look great with your jeans!  Did you post an outfit pic?  I'm gonna look there next...


----------



## Stinas

Baby - LOVE that shot!!!



LavenderIce said:


> Stinas--Is that you sitting at the table or one of your nieces?


My little cousin.  She is glued at my hip...she took my outfit pics from that night too lol  She is the one that said when she was little if she were to get lost she can always find me by the shoes lol  
Funny thing is that her & her sister(older by 10yrs) look exactly like me! lol


----------



## LavenderIce

I think that is so sweet Stinas!  I remember her taking a pic and didn't she want you to show more of the red sole?


----------



## eggpudding

^So cute *Stinas! *


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> I think that is so sweet Stinas! I remember her taking a pic and didn't she want you to show more of the red sole?


Yeah....lol...I taught her well!


----------



## techie81

Cute shots, Stina and Baby!


----------



## keya

nice pics, stinas and babypie!


----------



## techie81

Had a rather interesting weekend. Attended a convention and had the chance to meet Hayden Panettiere. I'm not exactly a huge fan or anything but I like her enough and thought it'd be fun. I wore my glitter NPs that day...and my SO's shoes are on the right:






And the second she saw them, her words: "Oh wowwwwwww, those are awesome!  OMG are they Louboutins! You're so LUCKY!"  Not sure where the "lucky" comment came from since she probably owns a dozen or so pairs herself, but it was fun to get a little attention from a fellow shoe addict. 

And this is me getting a photo taken with her. I haven't scanned it so it's a photo of a photo, hence the weird angle!  And just as well the flash hid my t-shirt...very geeky!


----------



## karwood

techie81 said:


> Had a rather interesting weekend. Attended a convention and had the chance to meet Hayden Panettiere. I'm not exactly a huge fan or anything but I like her enough and thought it'd be fun. I wore my glitter NPs that day...and my SO's shoes are on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second she saw them, her words: "Oh wowwwwwww, those are awesome! OMG are they Louboutins! You're so LUCKY!" Not sure where the "lucky" comment came from since she probably owns a dozen or so pairs herself, but it was fun to get a little attention from a fellow shoe addict.
> 
> And this is me getting a photo taken with her. I haven't scanned it so it's a photo of a photo, hence the weird angle! And just as well the flash hid my t-shirt...very geeky!


 

That is so awesome you got to meet Hayden!!!! And your Glitters are gorgeous!


----------



## rainyjewels

awesome photo! lol that's soooo cute for her to be admiring your glitters, shows how down to earth and modest she is and how GORGEOUS your glitters are!!!!


----------



## lulabee

Your glitters are so gorgeous!!! 
They look great on you!


----------



## babypie

Aww your glitters look gorgeous!  What is hayden wearing on her head? LOL


----------



## surlygirl

That's so cute, techie! HP was checking out your shoes! If we see her with glitters in the near future, we'll know who inspired her!


----------



## techie81

Hope so!  She did ask where they were from. It looked like she had small feet herself (she was wearing golden gladiator flats during her photo op).


----------



## techie81

babypie, a fan gave her the hat as a present. She asked everyone if she could keep them on for the rest of the session and everyone said yes. LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

techie!  You are so cute!  I hope you had fun at the convention and it must have been nice to have HP's admiration for your CLs.  I would absolutely die if my CL idol Christina Aguilera ever commented on my CLs, let alone if I could stand right beside her.  Where was this convention, was it San Diego?


----------



## sara999

how awesome techie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## techie81

Lavender, it was Dragon Con in Atlanta! The whole weekend was pure madness! I'd die too if Christina commented on anything I wore too. :o


----------



## keya

Love the glitters, techie


----------



## betty*00

*techie*, you and HP are so cute!!! It's nice to know that there are still some celebs out there who are down to earth and friendly despite all the fame and fortune. 
Your Glitters are gorgeous btw!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

On my way to the Saks pre-sell today! My brown glittart Ron Ron's!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Babypie*- that's an AWESOME action shot!
You know those are like one of my all time favorite pairs *Stinas*!!
*Techie*- I LOVE your glitters on you! I applaud Hayden for wearing that hat! I am not sure I could have!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Jimmy- gorgeous pic! Too bad it turned out to be a bust


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^Well it wasn't a total bust... I did get to wear my shoes!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ True, true.. and look FAB!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yup, thx!!


----------



## hmwe46

I want these!!!  



Stinas said:


> Before going out the other night...


----------



## hmwe46

My own personal favs


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love the shoes of course, but also loving the TR's with them!


----------



## jh4200

I love the second one - it's so nice how you can see the tip and the heel and how perfectly they match!


----------



## hmwe46

I think the Red tip really makes the whole shoe POP!

Same me, Nude toe 






and Nude toe with the Light Baja TR's


----------



## oo_let_me_see

hmwe, I just LOVE the red toe!!!!!!!!!!!!!  They look great on you!


----------



## lulabee

OMG!! Love the shoes! Love the jeans!


----------



## hmwe46

Thanks!!  me too 

I am partial to the slingbacks as well (excuse the filthy mirror!!)


----------



## lulabee

hmwe46 said:


> My own personal favs


 Which TRs are these?


----------



## rdgldy

the red tips look great


----------



## hmwe46

The dark ones are the Johnny Super Ts in Medium Drifter 

The light ones are the Johnny Super Ts in Light Baja 




lulabee said:


> Which TRs are these?


----------



## lulabee

hmwe46 said:


> The dark ones are the Johnny Super Ts in Medium Drifter
> 
> The light ones are the Johnny Super Ts in Light Baja


 Thanks! I love the heavy stitching! I've only tried the Billy's but am loving yours!


----------



## hmwe46

OMG, I am living in my TRs!!!!

When my B-day rolled around DH and M&D asked what I wanted I was like TRUE RELIGIONS!!!!  

I have the Bobby's and Joey's too but the Johnny's are my favs


----------



## techie81

Thank you so much, everyone!  Hayden was really nice. She was a little skittish around her male fans and had a no-touch policy (can't blame her...) but she was fine around me.

Can't get enough of the nudes, hmwe!


----------



## danicky

*hmwe, *I love your nudes. LOL, I am a True Religion addict too.


----------



## *Magdalena*

jimmyshoogirl said:


> On my way to the Saks pre-sell today! My brown glittart Ron Ron's!


 
this is too cute!   love the pic...


----------



## techie81

Too cute, jimmyshoogirl!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

On the way out Saturday:







At the club:


----------



## glamgrl921

Loving everyone's photos!! You all look fab!!!  BTW, are the nude VPs or NPs with the red tip only available from the boutiques?  And if so, do they have a waitlist thats like year long like the ones with the burgundy tip?  TIA-still kinda a newbie over here!


----------



## jh4200

They're only available at the boutiques - and there's definitely a waitlist, but it's not as long as the burgundy.  You'd probably only have to wait a few shipments.  Give them a call!


----------



## glamgrl921

Oh thanks alot!  I am just loving them!  Do you have to pay in full upfront?


----------



## LavenderIce

glamgrl921 said:


> Oh thanks alot! I am just loving them! Do you have to pay in full upfront?


 
You are charged when they ship you the shoes.  Your name is put on the list to secure your size, they call when the shipment arrives and then you are charged.


----------



## glamgrl921

Ok....this is gonna get done ASAP.  Especially if it gonna be awhile until the shoes come in.  Watch them get shipped right around christmas when the last thing i should be doing is spending $800 on myself!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Cute action shots, Krystal!


----------



## rainyjewels

my fontanetes strewn on the sofa after a long night of the sock trick...but alas no rest for them while my feet rest. it's their punishment for being so frickin' tight! ush:


----------



## techie81

Love it, shoeaddict!!!

rainy, serves them right!  At least they're gorgeous


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

rainyjewels, your fontanetes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Stinas

Shoe - Saw the pics on facebook...love it!  Looks like you had a great time!

Rainy - I hope the trick worked!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*shoeaddictklw*-nice action shot!

*rainyjewels*-that's a funny picture.


----------



## *Magdalena*

rainyjewels said:


> my fontanetes strewn on the sofa after a long night of the sock trick...but alas no rest for them while my feet rest. it's their punishment for being so frickin' tight! ush:


 
love you multicolor Louie!!


----------



## rainyjewels

haha thanks everyone for the compliments. i am taking them down to the cobbler tmr because i give up!

mag - thanks, i do love my wapity, it's actually my camera case and i threw it on the sofa to take the picture and it looked so cute i left it there.


----------



## betty*00

*rainy*, at first I thought you were wearing the socks with the CLs but then I realized what was going on...tee hee! hee! They are gorgeous btw and yes, I love your MC LV too!!!


----------



## lulabee

rainyjewels said:


> my fontanetes strewn on the sofa after a long night of the sock trick...but alas no rest for them while my feet rest. it's their punishment for being so frickin' tight! ush:


 OMG! That is so funny! I love your sofa BTW, it looks so comfy!


----------



## *Magdalena*

rainyjewels said:


> haha thanks everyone for the compliments. i am taking them down to the cobbler tmr because i give up!
> 
> mag - thanks, i do love my wapity, it's actually my camera case and i threw it on the sofa to take the picture and it looked so cute i left it there.


 
mmm, camera case you say ....i want it!!  lol...i ended up getting the multicolor Marilyn bag this spring and it was definitely one of my fave bags for the summer...anyways, can i ask you how much was the case?


----------



## 8seventeen19

i have a wapity too! My brother bought it for me. My camera doesn't fit though...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

My first born at Chic-Fil-A. I do not wear these much -- they hurt!!!


----------



## morfoula

my babies in greece


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmy--I'm getting hungry thinking about chick-fil-a!

marfoula--I am so glad you brought your CLs to Greece!


----------



## jh4200

jimmyshoo - i'm sorry they hurt, because they look so darn cute with your pants!

morfoula - welcome back!  your passmules look so hot!


----------



## morfoula

thanks ladies!
u dont understand the compliments i got from these shoes!!!! oh man!


----------



## morfoula

and here's me wearing my best friends CLs one night


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*lavender, *LOL! I love Chic-Fil-A! hehe

Thx,* jh*. I do love them and I hate to part with them. I did put three cushion devices in them, s it helps a little!

*morfoula, *I love the passmules, especially the color!


----------



## funandsun

morfoula said:


> and here's me wearing my best friends CLs one night


 It must have been a gay bar because none of the guys are staring at you!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^ Um isn't that two guys hugging in the background? LOL!!


----------



## betty*00

*morfoula*, you looked great and at least you were having fun...or at least it looked like you were, lol!!


----------



## keya

great shoe pics, rainyjewels, morfoula and jimmyshoogirl!


----------



## jh4200

Great dancing on the bar shot, morfoula!  Looks like someone had a good time!


----------



## meluvs2shop

now _this_ is an action shot! 
great legs, too!



morfoula said:


> and here's me wearing my best friends CLs one night


----------



## Stinas

Got to love the Greece shots lover!


----------



## babypie

morfoula said:


> and here's me wearing my best friends CLs one night


 
Great shot!!!


----------



## danicky

Love the pics *Morfoula*. ))


----------



## Zophie

funandsun said:


> It must have been a gay bar because none of the guys are staring at you!!!!


 

That's what I was wondering, why aren't they looking!  I'd be scared to try and dance on a bar in those shoes.  I'd fall and bust my ass in front of everyone!


----------



## cllover

funandsun said:


> It must have been a gay bar because none of the guys are staring at you!!!!


----------



## techie81

Fabulous, morfoula...you look like you were having a blast! Hot!

jimmy, too cute! I haven't tried walking into Chick-fil-a with CLs yet...that should be interesting.


----------



## kristie

funandsun said:


> It must have been a gay bar because none of the guys are staring at you!!!!


----------



## carlinha

funandsun said:


> It must have been a gay bar because none of the guys are staring at you!!!!



i agree 1000000%!!!!  if they were straight, what the hell is wrong with them!!?!?!?!


----------



## glamgrl921

Umm...sorry but what is Chick-fil-a?? BTW, love those shoes *Jimmyshoo*!!  They have a pair on bluefly right now in my size..but I read in the sizing thread that they run a full size small so nevermind on thoese.  

*Rainyjewels, Morfoula* looking good!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chic-fil-A is like the BEST fast food place to eat.. guess we only have them in the south?? They only do chicken.


----------



## glamgrl921

Really??  It must a regional thing.  I've never heard/seen one up here in the tri state area.  I thought NY had everything!  Luv chicken!  I'm about to order a grilled chicken salad right now at work....yum!


----------



## rainyjewels

there're lots of em in jersey and boston


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yea what shoe said. Wow all this talk about chicken is making me want to go to Chic-Fil-A. I go everyday for their Tea -- I guess that's a south thing too.


----------



## glamgrl921

Get the hell outta here!  R they in south jersey or north jersey?  Cuz south jersey is a whole 'nother world....  I've only been to Boston once in my whole life, when I was like 15.  I keep meaning to go back..thats worked out not so well.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Glam,  *yes they do run small. The ones I have are 37 because I thought they ran a full size small, but I could have actually gotten a 1/2 size smaller.


----------



## morfoula

noooo not a gay bar. just really really reaaly late at night. and all the "good greek girls" go home early HAHAHA not me!


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG their tea is the SH*T


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^ Oh that is my other addiction! I am glad to know that I am not the only one!


----------



## lulabee

shoeaddictklw said:


> Chic-fil-A is like the BEST fast food place to eat.. guess we only have them in the south?? They only do chicken.


 We have them here in Pennsyvania too.


----------



## glamgrl921

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *Glam,  *yes they do run small. The ones I have are 37 because I thought they ran a full size small, but I could have actually gotten a 1/2 size smaller.



Good to have the reassurance.  I'm mentally better off not even buying them and trying to squish my foot in and then getting all upset.  

HOW AM I THE ONLY PERSON THAT HAS NO IDEA ABOUT CHICK-FIL-A!!!!  WTF!!?!?!?!  But I swear there aren't any near me!!!!


----------



## lulabee

glamgrl921 said:


> Good to have the reassurance. I'm mentally better off not even buying them and trying to squish my foot in and then getting all upset.
> 
> HOW AM I THE ONLY PERSON THAT HAS NO IDEA ABOUT CHICK-FIL-A!!!! WTF!!?!?!?! But I swear there aren't any near me!!!!


 Not even at the food court in the mall?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

glamgrl921 said:


> Good to have the reassurance.  I'm mentally better off not even buying them and trying to squish my foot in and then getting all upset.
> 
> HOW AM I THE ONLY PERSON THAT HAS NO IDEA ABOUT CHICK-FIL-A!!!!  WTF!!?!?!?!  But I swear there aren't any near me!!!!



I say you definitely should try those on!

go to chic-fil-a's website, there is one in Newark. Is that near you?


----------



## glamgrl921

I just went to the chick-fil-a website.  Newark is about 30ish min. from me.  The mall that has it in the food court is also about 30 min from me.  They are both in opposite directions.  I just moved to this part of NJ, so that's why I didn't know it was in the mall foodcourt.  Some parts of Newark are sketchy, so I'm gonna go to the mall nearby and check it out sometime this week cuz now i've made such a fuss I have to check it out!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes, you must check it out and let us know! Take a pic there too! LOL!


----------



## glamgrl921

OMG I'll wear CLs too!!! Hahaha! Yes! Weekend plans!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Whoo Hoo sounds like fun!


----------



## lulabee

^^ You guys are so funny! The only reason I've ever heard of Chick-Fil-A is because my ex bf ate there for lunch everyday, this is late eighties lol! I've never eaten there myself although they just built one in a shopping district near my home. Maybe I'll take the kids there one day! I like tea.


----------



## *Lo

Glamgirl there's a chik-fil-a in Paramus Park Mall in Paramus NJ, lol.....YUMMY!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lulabee said:


> ^^ You guys are so funny! The only reason I've ever heard of Chick-Fil-A is because my ex bf ate there for lunch everyday, this is late eighties lol! I've never eaten there myself although they just built one in a shopping district near my home. Maybe I'll take the kids there one day! I like tea.


Take a pic too! 

This is starting to remind me of that Travelocity commercial where the little [insert whatever that is here] travels the country and take pictures at different places!


----------



## JuneHawk

We got our first Chik-fil-A here not too long ago.  I  had had when I lived  in the DC area  once but when  I had it here, I didn't think it was all that.


----------



## glamgrl921

*Lo said:


> Glamgirl there's a chik-fil-a in Paramus Park Mall in Paramus NJ, lol.....YUMMY!



I have lived in NJ my whole life and NEVER been to that mall!!  I always go to garden state!  

Jimmyshoo-we should all take pics of ourselves at Chick-fil-a in CLs!!  Our version of the roaming gnome!  The roaming shoe!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hehe!! That is what is called! Yea that is a good idea. Like where's Waldo or something.


----------



## *Lo

glamgrl921 said:


> I have lived in NJ my whole life and NEVER been to that mall!! I always go to garden state!
> 
> Jimmyshoo-we should all take pics of ourselves at Chick-fil-a in CLs!! Our version of the roaming gnome! The roaming shoe!


 

Your not missing much!  LOL


----------



## glamgrl921

I didn't think so.  NJ is mall world.  I figure if I haven't been there by now, I really don't need to go.  Garden State and Short Hills baby!


----------



## Stinas

*Lo said:


> Your not missing much! LOL


 


glamgrl921 said:


> I didn't think so. NJ is mall world. I figure if I haven't been there by now, I really don't need to go. Garden State and Short Hills baby!


I agree with you both.


----------



## Stinas

Last nights action shots...

In my car waiting for my friend outside her house...she took FOREVER as usual, so I got bored and starting modeling my brown suede NP's with copper tip...love them!​














Here is our friend Kristin in wine Rolandos, Me in Brown Suede NP's, & Morfoula in Tiger Patent NP's​


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas--The pics of you out with Marfoula and your friend Kristin--that's a CL threesome right there!  Three-way, menage a tois, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Stinas

^^^lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

UGH those Tiger NP's! I want!! 

Nice shot of you three. I wish I had friends that wear CL's, so we could have threesome (LOL, *Lavender!*).


----------



## carlinha

Stinas said:


> Last nights action shots...
> 
> In my car waiting for my friend outside her house...she took FOREVER as usual, so I got bored and starting modeling my brown suede NP's with copper tip...love them!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our friend Kristin in wine Rolandos, Me in Brown Suede NP's, & Morfoula in Tiger Patent NP's​



you girls all look fabulous!!!  i want all of them!  i wish i had friends too who were obsessed with CL....


----------



## *Magdalena*

carlinha said:


> i wish i had friends too who were obsessed with CL....


 
me too!  it's not as much fun...


----------



## keya

Great pics!


----------



## Stinas

When you have friends that are obsessed, its hard to go shopping because no one ever says no dont get them! lol
The girl in the Rolandos just bought the Armadillo(?) booties...so ill have some action shots eventually of those.  The other bad thing is that neither of them are my size.  They are a 37 and my monster foot is a 38.5-39.....I guess sometimes life is just not so fair.


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> When you have friends that are obsessed, its hard to go shopping because no one ever says no dont get them! lol
> The girl in the Rolandos just bought the Armadillo(?) booties...so ill have some action shots eventually of those. The other bad thing is that neither of them are my size. They are a 37 and my monster foot is a 38.5-39.....I guess sometimes life is just not so fair.


 
You do not have a monster foot, you have tpf--the perfect foot!  Good news is, you don't have to compete if you find something that only comes in your size.  Bad thing is you can't share/borrow each other's stuff which is a good thing too, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Stinas

^^Very true lav!  No one can strech or dirty my babies!  Im hoping my little cousin becomes my size.  She is the little one that has over 50 pairs of flip flops. lol  I started her at an early age.  She even knows who CL is at 8!


----------



## LavenderIce

Someone's gotta inherit your beauties!  Your cousin would be very blessed if she ended up being your size.


----------



## danicky

Great pics *Stina*.


----------



## LavenderIce

My nude patent Yoyos at the Castello di Amorosa winery in Calistoga.  I had to take a load off my feet.  This was the third winery of the day and the largest and IMO the Disneyland of wineries, where I did a lot of walking.  The chickens were out and I wanted to get a pic of them in the background, well I was feeling cheeky thinking I need to get a "CLs and cock" pic, but they scurried for their food.  What thwarted me from my efforts was my heel getting stuck in my jeans.  Here are the Yoyos anyway:


----------



## Stinas

^^CL's & Cock pic lol
Great shot!!!


----------



## techie81

lulabee said:


> We have them here in Pennsyvania too.



My best friend in Williamsport can only get Chick-fil-a when she's in Harrisburg...annoys the heck outta her. She hates me for living 3 minutes from one but that's what she gets for moving.  




> "CLs and cock"



 Lavender, love the shot!


----------



## lulabee

techie81 said:


> My best friend in Williamsport can only get Chick-fil-a when she's in Harrisburg...annoys the heck outta her. She hates me for living 3 minutes from one but that's what she gets for moving.
> 
> 
> I am in Pittsburgh and for some reason they are all over the place here. One in every mall. I'm not a food court kinda gal so have never eaten there.


----------



## Rocky

My VP's at last nights Luis Miguel concert in San Jose, and yes before you ask, I was on the toilet.


----------



## lulabee

^^ They still look hot on you *Rocky*!!!


----------



## keya

great action pics!


----------



## babypie

Hottest toilet pic on tpf Rocky!!


----------



## Rocky

babypie said:


> Hottest toilet pic on tpf Rocky!!



I thought some of you would get a kick out of it.  I showed my DH and he started laughing at the pee stained floor!


----------



## lovely&amazing

LavenderIce said:


> My nude patent Yoyos at the Castello di Amorosa winery in Calistoga. I had to take a load off my feet. This was the third winery of the day and the largest and IMO the Disneyland of wineries, where I did a lot of walking. The chickens were out and I wanted to get a pic of them in the background, well I was feeling cheeky thinking I need to get a "CLs and cock" pic, but they scurried for their food. What thwarted me from my efforts was my heel getting stuck in my jeans. Here are the Yoyos anyway:


 

I want to be at a winery with you, wearing my nudes around a bunch of cocks...


----------



## LavenderIce

lovely&amazing said:


> I want to be at a winery with you, wearing my nudes around a bunch of cocks...


 
Now, that's a date!


----------



## lovely&amazing

LavenderIce said:


> Now, that's a date!


 
(_running to get my calendar_)...


----------



## babypie

Rocky said:


> I thought some of you would get a kick out of it.  I showed my DH and he started laughing at the pee stained floor!



Nothing dresses up pee stains like VPs


----------



## danicky

*Lav,* I love the shot.

*Rocky,* lol great shot.


----------



## morfoula

Stinas said:


> When you have friends that are obsessed, its hard to go shopping because no one ever says no dont get them! lol
> The girl in the Rolandos just bought the Armadillo(?) booties...so ill have some action shots eventually of those. The other bad thing is that neither of them are my size. They are a 37 and my monster foot is a 38.5-39.....I guess sometimes life is just not so fair.


 
no stina mou. life is not fair for kristin and myself!! you have all the wonderful shoes THAT WE CAN'T FIT INTO!!!! 
love u!
By the way. i need you to come with me to find my birthday pair!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## hmwe46

OMG this photograph is magazine quality  






Rocky said:


>


----------



## Rocky

hmwe46 said:


> OMG this photograph is magazine quality



I didn't even know they took this picture.  It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Stinas

Rockyyyyyyy - WOW...first off Congrats!!  I hope your wedding was amazing!  Those picks are TDF!!!  Very prettyy!!


----------



## Rocky

^ Thank you Stinas!  I posted a sh!t load of pics in the R&F section.


----------



## danicky

*Rocky,* thoese pics are gorgeous. Perfect memories, of your special day.


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> I want to be at a winery with you, wearing my nudes around a bunch of cocks...


 OMG, Just spewed my coffee!


----------



## rdgldy

Rocky, gorgeous pictures!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Rocky- Just GORGEOUS!!!
Lav- I am beyond jealous that you went to a winery!!!


----------



## techie81

Rocky, those are gorgeous photos!!!


----------



## Rocky

danicky said:


> *Rocky,* thoese pics are gorgeous. Perfect memories, of your special day.





rdgldy said:


> Rocky, gorgeous pictures!





shoeaddictklw said:


> Rocky- Just GORGEOUS!!!





techie81 said:


> Rocky, those are gorgeous photos!!!



Thank you


----------



## LavenderIce

shoeaddictklw said:


> Rocky- Just GORGEOUS!!!
> Lav- I am beyond jealous that you went to a winery!!!


 
You and DH should come here.  This winery was like a castle.  The perfect place for us CL girls to wear our Cinderella shoes.


----------



## po0hping

Wow, I'm jealous of all of you ladies wearing your CLs everywhere.  There isn't really a place for me to wear mine out here in Davis  The only place I've worn them to was to the dumpster about 100 ft from my apartment.


----------



## Rocky

po0hping said:


> The only place I've worn them to was to the dumpster about 100 ft from my apartment.



Well honey, that's a start!


----------



## Tampachic

Rocky said:


> Well honey, that's a start!



Haha. Love you *Rocky*.


----------



## meggyg8r

*Rocky* I need to show those pics to my wedding photographer! They are gorgeous and I want some similar ones!!!


----------



## hmwe46

What winery did you go to!?!?



LavenderIce said:


> You and DH should come here.  This winery was like a castle.  The perfect place for us CL girls to wear our Cinderella shoes.


----------



## LavenderIce

hmwe46 said:


> What winery did you go to!?!?


 
Castilla Di Amarosa in Calistoga.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

My VNs had a somewhat busy weekend (I could not wait to wear them).
The first pic I was at the post office sending off some old babies, that was adopted by a new family, to purchase some new babies! BTW, looks like Chic-fil-a and the PO has the same decorator - they have the same floors (I think)!

The second pic I was a the dealership waiting for my car to get its inspection sticker. I had tons of other shots, but they all pretty much look the same to me.

The VNs are really comfortable too! I need more colors now.


----------



## glamgrl921

^^^Looks fabulous *Jimmyshoo*!!!  Btw, per a conversation a few days ago about Chick-Fil-A.  I went to a mall in NJ on sun to go shopping and experience my first Chick-Fil-A experience...and they were *closed*!!!  Apparently they are closed on Sunday!!  Have to wait till next weekend then!


----------



## glamgrl921

*Rocky* those pics are beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

glamgrl921 said:


> ^^^Looks fabulous *Jimmyshoo*!!!  Btw, per a conversation a few days ago about Chick-Fil-A.  I went to a mall in NJ on sun to go shopping and experience my first Chick-Fil-A experience...and they were *closed*!!!  Apparently they are closed on Sunday!!  Have to wait till next weekend then!



Thx glam!

Oh nooo!! I totally forgot to tell you that they are closed on Sunday's!!! I am so sorry!


----------



## glamgrl921

Lol!!! No  big deal!! Not like I need an excuse to go the mall or anything...


----------



## Rocky

meggyg8r said:


> Rocky I need to show those pics to my wedding photographer! They are gorgeous and I want some similar ones!!!



Make sure they get this one too!


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^^ LMAO I just spit out my candy LOL to keep from swallowing it....


----------



## carlinha

Rocky said:


> Make sure they get this one too!



i LOVE this pic!!!  congrats!!!


----------



## Rocky

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^^ LMAO I just spit out my candy LOL to keep from swallowing it....



I'm sorry you didn't get to enjoy your candy


----------



## techie81

jimmyshoogirl said:


> My VNs had a somewhat busy weekend (I could not wait to wear them).
> The first pic I was at the post office sending off some old babies, that was adopted by a new family, to purchase some new babies! BTW, looks like Chic-fil-a and the PO has the same decorator - they have the same floors (I think)!
> 
> The second pic I was a the dealership waiting for my car to get its inspection sticker. I had tons of other shots, but they all pretty much look the same to me.
> 
> The VNs are really comfortable too! I need more colors now.



They were made for you  Great shots, hehe! You inspired me to take one earlier this evening while shopping.


----------



## techie81

Long evening shopping for my RAOK buddy, so I stopped at Panera for dinner:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*techie, *I absolutely love the glittarts. They look really good on you! Yummy, Panera!


----------



## 8seventeen19

OHH I LOVE Panera! We don't have those here! Stupid Mississippi


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> OHH I LOVE Panera! We don't have those here! Stupid Mississippi



::gasp:: Oh noes...I thought they were everywhere.   My SO finally got one last year and he's been an addict ever since.

Thanks jimmy!


----------



## Stinas

Jimmy - I want those sooo bad!!!  Love the nail polish BTW!
Rocky - LMAO...best pic!!!
Techie - Cute!!  I started shopping for my buddy too, but I did it in my Havianas(sp?) lol


----------



## carlinha

techie81 said:


> ::gasp:: Oh noes...I thought they were everywhere.   My SO finally got one last year and he's been an addict ever since.
> 
> Thanks jimmy!



LOVE PANERA!!!  

there is one a few blocks from my house!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx, Stinas! You should get them. I think they would look really pretty on you!


----------



## Stinas

^my best friend is getting married next year, so im going to wait to see what colors the stupid bridesmaid dresses are going to be, then ill pick a color from there.  So far its purple & I really love the purple ones


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The purple and the yellow ones are pretty. I have my eye out for them.


----------



## lulabee

Rocky said:


> Make sure they get this one too!


 LMAO!!! That is the funniest pic ever! You look gorgeous though!


----------



## nmlondon

Checking a word in my "French in 15 minutes" before heading off to dinner with my darling the other night.








Trying to decide what to wear since my bump is starting getting obvious... 
(Ive also posted this on Mulberry subforum)


----------



## meggyg8r

*Rocky*......


----------



## danicky

*Jimmy,* very cute.

*Techie,* love the shot.

*nmlondon,* how cute. Congrats on the pregnancy )


----------



## hmwe46

Very sexy pic!!

My DH only shoots me when I look like a dope 




nmlondon said:


> Checking a word in my "French in 15 minutes" before heading off to dinner with my darling the other night.


----------



## Leescah

jimmyshoogirl said:


> My VNs had a somewhat busy weekend (I could not wait to wear them).
> The first pic I was at the post office sending off some old babies, that was adopted by a new family, to purchase some new babies! BTW, looks like Chic-fil-a and the PO has the same decorator - they have the same floors (I think)!
> 
> The second pic I was a the dealership waiting for my car to get its inspection sticker. I had tons of other shots, but they all pretty much look the same to me.
> 
> The VNs are really comfortable too! I need more colors now.


 
Awww love love love these I'm really starting to pine over the VNs and have been emailing stores like a crazy woman trying to track those damn purple ones down for the last few days. So far no luck though  I will let you guys know if I find any though


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^Please do!!!


----------



## legaldiva

My nude NPs ... in bed watching "City of God" with my Nike cropped athletic pants.

Thank goodness BF thinks I'm amusing to wear heels in bed on a Sunday afternoon to watch a DVD.


----------



## danicky

^^^He, he, that's a cute shot.


----------



## techie81

Too cute, legal!


----------



## JuneHawk

Well, I'll give you something to laugh about!  I was trying on the Fontanetes just after opening the shipping box. I put them on and my baby started crying inconsolably so I had to pick him up.  I was wearing my PJs (which I hadn't changed out of since I woke up and it was 9pm).  This is what I'm reduced to!  

Here, half a laugh on me!


----------



## morfoula

/\/\/\ love that shot!


----------



## 8seventeen19

This is why I don't want kids!!! J/K 
Little Liev is so precious even if he is screaming his head off!


----------



## JuneHawk

shoeaddictklw said:


> *This is why I don't want kids!!!* J/K
> Little Liev is so precious even if he is screaming his head off!



I don't know what I was thinking but clearly, it was a lapse in judgment


----------



## 8seventeen19

JuneHawk said:


> I don't know what I was thinking but clearly, it was a lapse in judgment


 

Awww! They are soooo much work but everyone says they're worth it!


----------



## rdgldy

The fontanetes even work with PJs and babies!


----------



## *Lo

AWWWWWWW Baby Liev is too cute!  Love the fontanetes


----------



## meggyg8r

June.. you crack me up!!


----------



## babypie

LOL June! Such a cute pic


----------



## Stinas

June - that pic is sooo cute!  Perfect shot!


----------



## JuneHawk




----------



## singtong

june that picture is just perfect!!! CL's can take us from the boardroom to the nursery. 'Everyday wear'!!!! ha ha ha!!! x x x


----------



## sara999

june what a lovely picture and gorgeous son!


----------



## evolkatie

Awww too cute 

those fontanetes look good on you


----------



## lvpiggy

techie81 said:


> Long evening shopping for my RAOK buddy, so I stopped at Panera for dinner:


 
these are so fab on you!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I just realized I said "half a laugh...."  duh.  I meant HAVE a laugh.


----------



## caarlyntryl

^ Awh, June, how cute!

Admittedly, this is why I'm not considering children, but you make an adorable (if not necessarily fashionable at that moment) picture! Very very adorable.


----------



## noah8077

So I thought for my daughters 3rd Birthday party, I would help her celebrate with my glitters.  So here I am finishing up the "Pin the Heart on the Care Bear" game.


----------



## noah8077




----------



## 8seventeen19

gorgeous noah!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh noah, those are so cute with jeans. I am starting to like them more and more.


----------



## LavenderIce

Love all the mamas in CLs action shots.


----------



## danicky

^^^Lol, ITA!!!


----------



## Stinas

My NYC TPF meet Purchase....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^^ Ooh those are hot, I didn't like them in stock photos, but they look good on you. Did you buy them?


----------



## lolitablue

Stina~ Your purchase is TDF!!!


----------



## Stinas

Yeah ....I bought them....with the help of my RAOK buddy!!!


----------



## techie81

Thanks, *lvpiggy*! 

*Stinas*, those are lovely!

*noah*, love the glitters on you!  They're perfect with jeans.

*June*, great photo!  Liev is adorable!


----------



## Tampachic

Love those Stinas!  I've never seen them before, what are they called?  They look great on you.

I was so sad to miss the get together but maybe in the spring?  Hope you had a perfect afternoon with our fellow TPF'ers.  I hope to see lots more action shots of what I missed out on.


----------



## jh4200

Noah, those glitters are beautiful!  Perfect party shoes!

Stinas, I loved them on you when I saw them and I love them in your pic!


----------



## natassha68

Stinas said:


> My NYC TPF meet Purchase....



Oooo, I LOVE them on !! they are Fantastic!!!..... what are the Leopard one's??


----------



## noah8077

Thank you all for the compliments.  I don't get to go to many fabulous, fun, dress up places, so I just CL it up anywhere I can!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

noah8077 said:


> Thank you all for the compliments. I don't get to go to many fabulous, fun, dress up places, so I just CL it up anywhere I can!!!!


 
You gots to!  I should actually take that advice and CL it up any chance I get.


----------



## rdgldy

Stinas, I love them on you!


----------



## babypie

So who's taking thier CLs out for a spin this weekend?


----------



## 8seventeen19

ME!!!! Vegas!! I'll be sure to post in action shots throughout the weekend!!


----------



## jh4200

Me, twice!  Dinner tonight and bridal shower on Sunday!


----------



## legaldiva

Yay!  June--I love that you were wearing your CLs with jammies!


----------



## b00mbaka

babypie said:


> So who's taking thier CLs out for a spin this weekend?


 
ME!!!! I was debating on whether to wear my new africa queens out tonight because I KNOW they will draw attention and my friends already think I have a shopping problem but they look so good with the outfit I want to wear tonight. But I decided that I don't care what they say, I'm going to wear them!


----------



## karwood

I wore my Yoyo Zeppa to an Oktoberfest Pub Crawl last night. Pic of my CLs and one liter mug of beer:tispy:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Karwood, I can't see your pic!!


----------



## karwood

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Karwood, I can't see your pic!!


 
Can you see it now?


----------



## babypie

Great pic Karwood!


----------



## lulabee

Cute pic *Karwood*!


----------



## jh4200

Love that pic and love those yoyos!


----------



## danicky

Love the picture *Karwood*!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Love that picture Karwood! I can't believe your shoes are so clean and pretty! I couldn't buy a pair like that... they'd be black within a matter of hours!


----------



## Rocky

karwood said:


> I wore my Yoyo Zeppa to an Oktoberfest Pub Crawl last night. Pic of my CLs and one liter mug of beer:tispy:



Me likey likey!


----------



## techie81

Too cute, Karwood!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yep, I can see the pic, those are really cute!


----------



## cjy

Karwood they are TDF!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I FINALLY decided to wear my VP's out (but not far). I am at my friends house helping her with her broken elbow. The funny part is I had on VS warms and and a big t-shirt. I didn't feel like getting dressed, but I felt like putting on my shoes. I figured this was a good start to take my shoes for a walk.


----------



## legaldiva

^ Your toes are perfect with the pink!


----------



## techie81

Lovely!! ^^


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood--love the yoyozep slings!

jimmyshoo--your toes and VPs pop!

Great action shots ladies!


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I FINALLY decided to wear my VP's out (but not far). I am at my friends house helping her with her broken elbow. The funny part is I had on VS warms and and a big t-shirt. I didn't feel like getting dressed, but I felt like putting on my shoes. I figured this was a good start to take my shoes for a walk.


 I am just stunned at how absolutely beautiful they are! I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx ladies! They made momma proud!

My BFF does NOT understand why I spend that amount of money on shoes (I don't really expect her to), but today (after we watched SATC, again!) she said well maybe you can take me to the store and I can get some too. She is slowly catching on! OR the Dr. gave her too much medicine and she is not her self.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Karwood, I love those!


----------



## karwood

Thanks everybody!! Last night was really fun.

*jimmy- *Love your VPs. That color is gorgoeus!


----------



## Stinas

I had to go to a 60th Wedding Anniversary Party today....yes, 60th...and yes, i was the youngest one there...lol  Everyone was at least 60 years older than me.  At least I was rocking the CL's!  Funniest part is that the Anniversary couple lady noticed them!!!


----------



## lulabee

Stinas said:


> I had to go to a 60th Wedding Anniversary Party today....yes, 60th...and yes, i was the youngest one there...lol Everyone was at least 60 years older than me. At least I was rocking the CL's! Funniest part is that the Anniversary couple lady noticed them!!!


So gorgeous! Your door pocket looks exactly like mine! LMAO, stuff always goes flying when I get out of my car on a windy day.ush:


----------



## keya

Great pics, everyone!


----------



## laureenthemean

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thx ladies! They made momma proud!
> 
> My BFF does NOT understand why I spend that amount of money on shoes (I don't really expect her to), but today (after we watched SATC, again!) she said well maybe you can take me to the store and I can get some too. She is slowly catching on! OR the Dr. gave her too much medicine and she is not her self.



Hehe!  One of my friends saw the pictures of my shoes and is now bent on getting a pair.  This is a girl who has always been a bit self-conscious of her height (5'9") and refused to wear any shoes higher than 1.5 inches because of it.


----------



## laureenthemean

*karwood*, I absolutely love the patent Yoyo Zeppa slings!  I always miss the pair I had to sell.
*jimmyshoogirl*, who doesn't love fuchsia shoes?  Gorgeous.
*Stinas*, your Decolletes are so hot!  Great picture.


----------



## babypie

I love this thread!


----------



## sara999

sneaking a pic of my activas underneath my desk!


----------



## ronsdiva

karwood said:


> I wore my Yoyo Zeppa to an Oktoberfest Pub Crawl last night. Pic of my CLs and one liter mug of beer:tispy:



Karwood,

You GO girl! Great pic. Oktoberfest & CL's


----------



## ronsdiva

sara999 said:


> sneaking a pic of my activas underneath my desk!



Sara,
They look great and love your pedi also.


----------



## Leescah

sara999 said:


> sneaking a pic of my activas underneath my desk!


 
Yay Sara you got back on the horse - so to speak!! They look great!


----------



## sara999

i only wear CLs once every couple weeks since i'm still not supposed to!!!


----------



## babypie

sara those activas look so sexy!


----------



## cjy

Sara!! They look great!!! Such a special pair!


----------



## danicky

Great pics *Stina *and *Sara*.


----------



## techie81

They look great, Sara!!!

Stinas, those are hot!

jimmyshoo, I don't think my friends will ever get it.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

thx everyone!

*Sara, *I am sure you know that I love the activa's (I've asked enough questions about them!). I love the polish with them!

*Stinas*, I love those on you!


----------



## jh4200

Love the pics, Stinas and Sara!  Here are my new bronze simples at a bridal shower earlier today:


----------



## Zophie

Here are my Pigalle 100 mm on the floor of my car along with some rain boots and an umbrella.


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOTS of In Action pics from this weekend!!!

On the way to dinner @ the Palazzo


----------



## 8seventeen19

Waiting for Phantom to start


----------



## 8seventeen19

Out on the terrace @ Lavo
Here's my Vegas CL purchase!!! I absolutely ADORE them!  They were one of my HGs!


----------



## 8seventeen19

After we got bottle service and went upstairs at Lavo


----------



## Noegirl05

Great shots ladies... You all are looking HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Loosing money at the slot machine!!!


----------



## techie81

Fun photos, shoeaddict!


----------



## Stinas

Great shots Shoe!!!!!!!


----------



## babypie

love the vegas shots shoeaddict!


----------



## techie81

My friend finally posted photos from a shower we hosted this weekend...me and my Joli Noeuds, while watching the bride-to-be open her gifts:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

techie81 said:


> My friend finally posted photos from a shower we hosted this weekend...me and my Joli Noeuds, while watching the bride-to-be open her gifts:



I've been wanting a pair of Joli Noeud's but not sure I'll like them on me. You wear them well!


----------



## Katykit01

Shoe: You're CLs had a great time in Vegas! LOVE your new purchase, they look amazing on you!


----------



## carlinha

i always forget to take pics of my babies in action when i am out & about...


----------



## legaldiva

Yay for all the new pics!


----------



## jh4200

Love the Vegas shots, shoeaddict!

Techie, your jolis look so pretty!


----------



## meggyg8r

krystal you make me so excited for Vegas! I wish I had as many pairs of CLs as you so I could show them off too!!!!  I'm debating on a pair right now that would go to Vegas with me in March... arg.


----------



## jh4200

Here are my burgundy suede new simples under my desk at work today:


----------



## techie81

Thank you everyone!!

Your New Simples are lovely, jenn!!


----------



## rdgldy

*techie*-they look really pretty on you- still haven't worn mine yet!
*jenn*-love the color of the new simples!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Techie, you KNOW I love the Jolis!

Jenni, those New Simples are TDF!


----------



## rainyjewels

techie - great shots of the jolis! they're so cute and feminine!

jh - i am seriously LOVING the new simples in all colors and materials, but my fav has to be the burgundy ones...both patent and suede. GORGEOUS!


----------



## IslandSpice

jh4200 said:


> Here are my burgundy suede new simples under my desk at work today:


 
OMG, I LOVE those!!!  Did you find that they ran TTS?


----------



## Stinas

Im soo glad to see everyone enjoying this thread.


----------



## jh4200

Thanks techie, rdgly, and neverenough!

rainy - Thanks, I love the burgundy too!  I'd probably have them in both materials if I didn't already have the burgundy wallis - that's a little too close!!

Islandspice - thanks!  This style actually runs a little big, and I went a half size down on them.


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> Im soo glad to see everyone enjoying this thread.


 
Stinas--this is one of my favorite threads!  I love everybody's action shots.  I wish I could remember to take pictures more often.


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> Im soo glad to see everyone enjoying this thread.


 
Love this thread!


----------



## carlinha

out having sushi with my guy last night... 1st time out with the lovely ariella clous...

the most HYSTERICAL thing happened while having dinner... there was this little boy, about 7 maybe, who kept trying to peek under our table... his dad had to come get him, and the dad apologized, and said "sorry about that, he just wants to see your shoes." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 my guy was like "oh my god, you just made her night! why don't you stick your foot up and show them?" so i stuck them up in the air, and all the tables around us went "OH MY GOD, WOW!!!' i was blushing uncontrollably, but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the same time!

then my guy insisted on taking my picture with the boots after this episode, hence the sheer joy on my face.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Killer pic, *Carlinha*!


----------



## jh4200

Such a good story!  And I love how happy you look in the picture.  Great outfit choice, too!


----------



## babypie

*Carlinha* great shots!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

WOW! I think I would have the same look on my face too! What a way to get the attention your boots deserve!! Thanks little random boy!


BTW, you are so pretty!!


----------



## noah8077

I love the action shot!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*noah*, I love your new avatar! Is that a pink contact lens?


----------



## glammm

carlinha- nice pictures

on a side note, Im surprised that their is so much excitement over these boots, I remember their were piles and piles of them at NM during december's shoe sale...they were deeply discounted and were going for less than $300! hahaha YET, their was still piles of them, I guess CL comes in waves LOL


----------



## compulsivepurse

*Carlinha,* I love your picture, story and boots!  They are my number 1 favorite pair of CLs (I never did find them on sale).  Congrats to you!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Very pretty pictures, *techie81* and *jh4200*!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

carlinha you look so happy and cute! i wasn't a fan of these boots but your pics make them look amazing!


----------



## carlinha

glammm said:


> carlinha- nice pictures
> 
> on a side note, Im surprised that their is so much excitement over these boots, I remember their were piles and piles of them at NM during december's shoe sale...they were deeply discounted and were going for less than $300! hahaha YET, their was still piles of them, I guess CL comes in waves LOL



gasp less than $300?!?!?!?  i think i would have  then!!  but i wasn't in the throes of my CL obsession then, so i REALLY missed out!!!

rainyjewels, compulsivepurse, glamm, jimmshoogirl, noah8077, babypie, jh4200, & lovely&amazing!


----------



## techie81

You look too adorable, carlinha!!!  What a cute story 

Here's me waiting for my SO at the airport this morning, in my tortoise VPs:


----------



## babypie

^ Yum!!


----------



## carlinha

techie81 said:


> You look too adorable, carlinha!!!  What a cute story
> 
> Here's me waiting for my SO at the airport this morning, in my tortoise VPs:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^ Me likes *techie*!


----------



## techie81

Thanks babypie, carlinha, jimmyshoo!  I think they're becoming one of my all time favorite pairs...I'd wear them everyday if I could!


----------



## Stinas

*Carlinha - great shots!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Carlinha awesome story! Those shoes look amazing on yoU!  *

*Techie! love those!!! *


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha--that is a great story!  I can still feel your happiness over those shoes.  I'm regretting passing them up during sale season too.  I remember thinking, on no, they're not me, but I like having a piece in the collection that doesn't scream "Lav!"  I like a little unpredictability.

techie--nice to see the tortoise VPs getting some airport action.


----------



## lovely&amazing

techie81 said:


> You look too adorable, carlinha!!! What a cute story
> 
> Here's me waiting for my SO at the airport this morning, in my tortoise VPs:


 

This is the "Airport Fantasy"....


----------



## Katykit01

Here are my Decolletes having dinner with my hunnie at our favorite Thai place in Bev. Hills. I kept looking down at them all night


----------



## lovely&amazing

Nice *Katy*! Isn't it funny when you're out in your Louboutins all you keep thinking is, "_I don't even know what the hell he/she is saying right now...I flipping love these shoes..."_


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ LOL! That is how I feel right now! I never took off my VPs and my SO is rambling about something (most likely football) and I thinking, "damn I would have been so mad if I let him convince me to sell my "impractical" shoes!"

He just said "right?" (I guess he asked me somtehing.) I said  and went back to thinking about my shoes!


----------



## jh4200

Techie, love those VPs! I wish it were warm enough here to still wear peep toes, but it's starting to get cold!

Katy, I always find that happening to me! The decolletes are beautiful, so how could you not stare?

Just realized I never posted this - the first outing for my clichys, at dinner at friend's house last weekend:


----------



## Katykit01

lovely&amazing HAHA Thats exactly what was going on at that moment I took the picture via camera phone...He was telling me about his day at work and all I did was take my BB out and took this picture and then looked at the photo for a good 15 seconds til I realized he was looking at me with his "annoyed faced"....

jh4200 I know!!! I saw your pics of your new Helmuts  so amazing on you! Gorgeous pair...still looking for one in my size but no luck so far


----------



## LaDonna

*carlinha* cute story!

*techie*  love those!

*katykit* beautiful!  they look great w/ jeans!

*jh4200*  those are hot!  love the color!


----------



## babypie

lovely&amazing said:


> Nice *Katy*! Isn't it funny when you're out in your Louboutins all you keep thinking is, "_I don't even know what the hell he/she is saying right now...I flipping love these shoes..."_


 
Yes!!  And _Why isn't everyone in here looking at my shoes?! Look damnit!_


----------



## carlinha

does anyone ever feel like they get TOO MUCH attention with their CL shoes... like people are obviously staring and gawking, without even trying to be subtle about it??


----------



## babypie

..


----------



## babypie

Last night walking back to the car...








and in the car...


----------



## babypie

carlinha said:


> does anyone ever feel like they get TOO MUCH attention with their CL shoes... like people are obviously staring and gawking, without even trying to be subtle about it??


 
Yes and I used to feel really uncomfortable about it but now I sorta like it


----------



## sara999

looking great mary!


----------



## lulabee

Cute shots *babypie*!


----------



## Raffaluv

Carlinha - You look amazing in those boots!!! Love the grey sweater with them!

Techie - Love the gold tip on your VP's gorgeous! 

Katy - Love your decolletes - they are sooo pretty, i'd be staring too  

JH- those clichys are amazing - fab color, so unique - want a pair! WOW & your helmuts are TDF!!! 

You all wear them sooo well!!


----------



## keya

great pics everyone! 


carlinha ~ Cute story, lol!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Raffaluv!!!!

Babypie, seriously, I know those are new simples, but what color are they?!?!?!?!?!?!?  I love them and you look fantastic!


----------



## babypie

jh4200 said:


> Thanks Raffaluv!!!!
> 
> Babypie, seriously, I know those are new simples, but what color are they?!?!?!?!?!?!?  I love them and you look fantastic!



They're "pewter", the pic is pretty true to the color IRL - dark metallic silver


----------



## carlinha

babypie i love those new simples!  you look fab!


----------



## rdgldy

babypie, they look really nice on you-I love the pewter.


----------



## LavenderIce

katy--I don't blame you, I don't think I can pay attention to anything or anyone else when I've got my CLs on.

jh4200--You've got the best stuff!

babypie--Love your action shots!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Baby*, you look gorgeous!

I personally love the attention my shoes get! The last time I wore my Clichys out, I had my feet crossed under the table and the waitress comes over and very slyly says, "niiiice shoes".... I wanted to ask her to join us. LOL!


----------



## Noegirl05

I love this thread... I absolutely have to remember to take pics more often! Hell, I have on CL's right this minute LOL


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lovely&amazing said:


> *Baby*, you look gorgeous!
> 
> I personally love the attention my shoes get! The last time I wore my Clichys out, I had my feet crossed under the table and the waitress comes over and very slyly says, "niiiice shoes".... *I wanted to ask her to join us. *LOL!



I just wondered this to myself today. It was a female and her mate sitting right across from us and she keeeept staring at my shoes. I wanted to give her the web site after I notice her whisper something to the guy and he looked at my shoes too!


----------



## noah8077

I had an older woman do that awhile back when I was leaving the mall.  She whispered something to her husband and he was looking at my shoes as we walked through the parking lot!  It was so funny to get the stare down by a older gentleman in cowboy boots, cowboy hat, and a large belt buckle!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks again, Lavender!  My shoes love to come out and play, even if it's to the grocery store.  I should really take an action pic in the cereal aisle or something.  Nex time!


----------



## lolitablue

Waiting for the truck @ Universal Studios after dinner date with DH. 

With a distressed look from the Joe's Jeans.


----------



## jh4200

Cute pic, lolitablue!  Love those NPs!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Hot, *Lolita*!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh Lolita!! I am just getting a little too anxious here looking at your shoes! Is it crazy to go drive to pick up my shoes from which ever FedEx facility they are at?! LOL!!

I too love Joe's Jeans!


----------



## babypie

Lolita they look so hot!


----------



## morfoula

here i am waiting for my girlfriend to come get me... while my family was sleeping! i had to be quiet so i decided to take a picture of my gorgeous shoes


----------



## techie81

Love the new action shots!  Tiger patent...


----------



## lovely&amazing

Love it, *Morfoula*...where ya headed??


----------



## Missrocks

DF wanted to go look at some car-porn today. Here is a pic of Jaw -ing  Bugatti. The red actually matches very nicely


----------



## carlinha

Missrocks said:


> DF wanted to go look at some car-porn today. Here is a pic of Jaw -ing  Bugatti. The red actually matches very nicely



i love that pic!!!


----------



## Zophie

^^^  that is such a cool pic.  The red on the shoe and the red car are perfect.


----------



## rdgldy

that could be an amazing ad!


----------



## techie81

Love it, Missrocks!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

lolita & morfoula--I am so jealous of your tiger NPs!  I passed on them last year, so whenever I see them I think of them as "the one that got away."  

Missrocks--Wow!  That's the best of both worlds, a little eyecandy for you and a little eyecandy for DF.


----------



## lolitablue

rdgldy said:


> that could be an amazing ad!


 
My thoughts exactly!! A great ad!


----------



## Stinas

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Missrocks

Glad you guys like! DF posted this pic on his car forum too. I was thinking this would be the perfect ad with an over-the-top sexy shoe- Like a Pigalle 120!


----------



## Stinas

Baby shower on sat in my Minibouts...










Out a couple weeks ago w/my friend Kristin.  Im wearing my Pythons & she is wearing her Python Fonts.





Us again...me in Rolandos & she is in her YSL's





Here is us Sat...Kristin in YSL, Me in Rolandos, & Morfoula in her Tiger NP's


----------



## carlinha

i love your pics stinas!!  by the way, what jeans are you wearing?  are they stretchy?  believe it or not, i don't own a pair of skinny or straight leg jeans, and am getting kinda tired of the bootleg/flared look... but a little bit nervous to try the skinny/straight jean look, cuz i got curves (thighs/hips/butt)!!  should i give it a try?


----------



## rainyjewels

ahhhhhhhhh bronze rolandos..............stinas, words can't express how envious i am!!! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## techie81

Great photos, Stinas!


----------



## cjy

Missrocks said:


> DF wanted to go look at some car-porn today. Here is a pic of Jaw -ing Bugatti. The red actually matches very nicely


 COOL!!! Great Shot!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Love the action shots, as always Stinas! Those Rolando's are... I don't know what to say!! And of course the Tiger NPs are fab!

Those YSLs have the same look as some GZ I've been looking at. Hmmm... since they are the only brand of shoe that I like for Saks F&F maybe I should get them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Missrocks, LOL! Nice shot. You have to go look at cars too, huh?!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Stinas said:


> Us again...me in Rolandos & she is in her YSL's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




Stinas I love your Rolando's, and your friends YSL's are TDF!!!


----------



## jh4200

Missrocks, that is such a good pic!  I love the matching reds!

Stinas, great as always!  You always look like you're having fun!


----------



## panrixx

Great shot.

I could afford the shoes but the car is way, way out of my league.

For those ladies who may not know, the car is a Bugatti Veyron.  Quote:

The *Bugatti Veyron* introduced in 2005 is currently the fastest accelerating and decelerating production car in the world. It is currently also the most expensive production car available at a price of 1.1 million euros (approx. $1.52 million or £860,000).

I have attached a full sized photo for any car lovers on the forum.  You are right, that is real car porn!!



Missrocks said:


> DF wanted to go look at some car-porn today. Here is a pic of Jaw -ing Bugatti. The red actually matches very nicely


----------



## Leescah

panrixx said:


> Great shot.
> 
> I could afford the shoes but the car is way, way out of my league.
> 
> For those ladies who may not know, the car is a Bugatti Veyron. Quote:
> 
> The *Bugatti Veyron* introduced in 2005 is currently the fastest accelerating and decelerating production car in the world. It is currently also the most expensive production car available at a price of 1.1 million euros (approx. $1.52 million or £860,000).


 
Actually I think you will find that the car's correct name is:

"pretty red coloured car"

.... or is that just me...?


----------



## panrixx

Leescah said:


> Actually I think you will find that the car's correct name is:
> 
> "pretty red coloured car"
> 
> .... or is that just me...?


 


Women, what are you like


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

missrocks great pic! 

stinas!


----------



## panrixx

Leescah said:


> Actually I think you will find that the car's correct name is:
> 
> "pretty red coloured car"
> 
> .... or is that just me...?


 
Just for you *Leescah*, a "pretty pink coloured car" . I'm sure you could find a nice pair of Pink CLs to go with it


----------



## Tampachic

Love the shoes, love the car. 

I think I need to find a pair of animal print's now... or those YSL's!


----------



## LavenderIce

stinas--I love all of your action shots!


----------



## morfoula

stina mou. i'm so glad my feet are still tan 
by the way. those tiger NPs were my first pair! and i'm so excited that my BF got them for me ... and he also got them with the tiger heel! those are like impossible to find!
i love that stina takes those pix and posts them  we have fun !


----------



## Stinas

carlinha said:


> i love your pics stinas!! by the way, what jeans are you wearing? are they stretchy? believe it or not, i don't own a pair of skinny or straight leg jeans, and am getting kinda tired of the bootleg/flared look... but a little bit nervous to try the skinny/straight jean look, cuz i got curves (thighs/hips/butt)!! should i give it a try?


Honey.....curves & skinny jeans are the BEST!  I have a tiny waist, j-lo butt and not so skinny theighs....skinny jeans flatter me the most.  
Those jeans actually my friend in the YSL's gave them to me.  Me, her & Morfoula call them the "Traveling pants" lol like the movie.  They fit us all in different ways.  They are D&G.  They have zippers in the inner ankle.  I love them.  Ill try to take a outfit shot next time I wear them.


----------



## carlinha

Stinas said:


> Honey.....curves & skinny jeans are the BEST!  I have a tiny waist, j-lo butt and not so skinny theighs....skinny jeans flatter me the most.
> Those jeans actually my friend in the YSL's gave them to me.  Me, her & Morfoula call them the "Traveling pants" lol like the movie.  They fit us all in different ways.  They are D&G.  They have zippers in the inner ankle.  I love them.  Ill try to take a outfit shot next time I wear them.



thanks hun!!  i will have to go search for them and give it a try!  i've been scared before, but you give me hope...


----------



## msJenna

Aww
My boyfriend would love you guys. He loves the Bugatti and wants one, but he settled for a Lamborghini. He can get the Bugatti later haha
Anyways here's me wearing my kicks





I have a pair of me wearing Cl's at a night club kicking my foot back, but it's on my facebook which I can't get on so I'll post it when I can!


----------



## jh4200

Damn!  I wish I had enough money to "settle" for a Lamborghini!!!!  On another note, love your Iowas!  They look great on you!


----------



## Leescah

panrixx said:


> Just for you *Leescah*, a "pretty pink coloured car" . I'm sure you could find a nice pair of Pink CLs to go with it


 
Hahahaha!!   Love it... although not so sure about that leopard/camo print spewed all over the sides of the pink one. Can I have it in a nice metallic purple with black trim please? Bit like the red and black one you posted before? That'd be great thanks, I'll start hunting for the matching CL's now (Leescah's dreamworld - population: 1).


----------



## Leescah

msJenna said:


> Aww
> My boyfriend would love you guys. He loves the Bugatti and wants one, but he settled for a Lamborghini. He can get the Bugatti later haha
> Anyways here's me wearing my kicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of me wearing Cl's at a night club kicking my foot back, but it's on my facebook which I can't get on so I'll post it when I can!


 
God I do LOVE those Iowa Zeppas... I'm SOOOOOO close to buying a pair on eBay and this picmight have just tipped me over the edge...


----------



## Stinas

carlinha said:


> thanks hun!! i will have to go search for them and give it a try! i've been scared before, but you give me hope...


I even got them 2 sizes smaller than my usual size! lol


----------



## Missrocks

panrixx said:


> Great shot.
> 
> I could afford the shoes but the car is way, way out of my league.
> 
> For those ladies who may not know, the car is a Bugatti Veyron. Quote:
> 
> The *Bugatti Veyron* introduced in 2005 is currently the fastest accelerating and decelerating production car in the world. It is currently also the most expensive production car available at a price of 1.1 million euros (approx. $1.52 million or £860,000).
> 
> I have attached a full sized photo for any car lovers on the forum. You are right, that is real car porn!!


 

...and my fiance' said no one on here would know what that car was...LOL. I told him no one on his car forum would know what my shoes were, but I was wrong! I guess CL's are more well known by men than I thought.


----------



## panrixx

Leescah said:


> Hahahaha!!  *Love it... although not so sure about that leopard/camo print spewed all over the sides of the pink one.*


 
Yes, on reflection it does look a little like a $1.5 million Pimp-mobile


----------



## panrixx

Leescah said:


> Hahahaha!!  Love it... although not so sure about that leopard/camo print spewed all over the sides of the pink one. Can I have it in a nice metallic *purple with black trim please*? Bit like the red and black one you posted before? That'd be great thanks, I'll start hunting for the matching CL's now (Leescah's dreamworld - population: 1).


 
OK, here it is. That will be $1,500,000 (£860,000) please .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

msjenna i love your outfit!


----------



## lvpiggy

*babypie! *   i love all your in action photos!!!!!!  by the way, are you the one who posted almost a year ago, about being at a friend's house, and flipping your leg up and saying "take a picture of my shoeeee"?  i can't remember exactly who posted it, but that was one of the first CL subforum posts I ever read, and I remember thinking CL girls must be so fun!


----------



## lvpiggy

Missrocks said:


> ...and my fiance' said no one on here would know what that car was...LOL. I told him no one on his car forum would know what my shoes were, but I was wrong! I guess CL's are more well known by men than I thought.


 
i know what that car is . . . in fact, i've told all my friends, if someone came to me and said, you are allowed to purchase ONE MORE thing your ENTIRE LIFE, afterwhich you are never again permitted to purchase a single item, i would buy the bugatti veyron fbg par hermes . . . . 

if i've got 1001 hp and hit 100km/h in 2.5 seconds, who would ever be able to tell if i've got a bag from last season?  besides, the classics never grow old . . . and if you think about it . . . this is like . . . . being able to SIT INSIDE a birkin!  i mean, you're surrounded in H leather right??  it even has special customized compartments for your agenda, the seats are upholstered in clemence leather, and it COMES IN ETOUPE!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

oops!  i got so excited thinking about the veyron, i forgot my original post!  

so i finally got to meet up with *luxlover* who is completely *fabulous* in real life!!!  she and her friend were at a bar, and i cabbed over . . . when we were finished for the night, she graciously offered me a ride home, despite the erm, space constraints of her vehicle (which has 2 seats!! )  

so, her friend and i both squished into the passenger seat, thus creating the perfect opportunity for an in action shot of our 2 pairs of CLs, residing in one passenger footwell quite comfortably together!

*luxlover's friend*: black satin VPs (left - check out her fabulous pedi too!)
*lvpiggy*: anthracite leather armadillos (right - please ignore the little piggies who have been quite neglected ush


----------



## babypie

lvpiggy said:


> *babypie! *i love all your in action photos!!!!!! by the way, are you the one who posted almost a year ago, about being at a friend's house, and flipping your leg up and saying "take a picture of my shoeeee"? i can't remember exactly who posted it, but that was one of the first CL subforum posts I ever read, and I remember thinking CL girls must be so fun!


 
You mean this one from page 1  of this thread?


----------



## lvpiggy

OMG!!! YES!!!!! THAT'S THE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 i especially remember the many "e"s at the end of "shoeeee"  



babypie said:


> You mean this one from page 1 of this thread?


----------



## babypie

^ LOL

When it's a CL it ain't just a shoe, it's a shoeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## lvpiggy

babypie said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> When it's a CL it ain't just a shoe, it's a shoeeeeeeeeee!!


 
one e for every $100, or thereabouts, it would appear!  

hehe you know i thought of that first pic, because i saw this one and was like "hmmm that foot looks familiar:





 . . . . . which i think would be absurdly creepy to anyone but a CL subforum member


----------



## babypie

It's scary how many feet from this forum I could identify in a line up!!


----------



## lvpiggy

panrixx said:


> OK, here it is. That will be $1,500,000 (£860,000) please .


 
one of my fave touches is that the car's trim colours are actually named for H colours!  so it's black & etoupe or black & brique, those are the 2 options!  cool huh?

now if only it came in brighton bleu . . . . . HOT!!!!


----------



## carlinha

ariella clous @ madonna's sticky & sweet concert, MSG, NYC - could there not have been a more perfect shoe for this event?!?!!


----------



## LavenderIce

msjenna--I love your ensemble!

lvpiggy--those are great shots in the car.  between your and luxlover's friend's pic and babypie's pic you could start another thread, Your CLs in the Car.  I know Zophie and Krystal's got some of those pics too.

carlinha--Your Ariella's are THE shoe for the concert!  I bet you're still basking in the afterglow of having them.


----------



## rdgldy

I love the new shoe shots! Carlinha-perfect boots to see Madonna-amazing shots!!  LV Piggy-you are just too cute-these pictures are so much fun to look at!


----------



## Zophie

Here's a couple I took at Saks yesterday.  Not the best pics, but they are my Pigalle 100 mm in the elevator and in a dressing room.  I wonder if some security person was watching me take these pics and laughing.


----------



## LavenderIce

The prissy girl in me notices how dirty the floors are in our action shots.  No wonder most of us are obsessed with resoling, Vibrams, plasti-dip, etc.


----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> msjenna--I love your ensemble!
> 
> lvpiggy--those are great shots in the car. between your and luxlover's friend's pic and babypie's pic you could start another thread, Your CLs in the Car. I know Zophie and Krystal's got some of those pics too.
> 
> carlinha--Your Ariella's are THE shoe for the concert! I bet you're still basking in the afterglow of having them.


 
Don't forget CLs in the bathroom!  All those recent pics of CLs flushing public toilets.


----------



## babypie

Carlinha that 2nd shot looks amazing!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG carlinha!!! That's the best in action shot ever!!!


----------



## azhangie

The bugatti has a success rate of 66%. 1 in every 3 produced will be faulty. Hahaha just a little peice of info. 
I wouldn't know what to do with a car that fast in LA traffic...altho i'd probably burn through the entire tank in just one day.


----------



## jh4200

Carlinha, excellent action shots!  Those really are the perfect shoe for a Madonna concert!

Zophie - hilarious!  You look great, and way to take unexpected pics!


----------



## Stinas

carlinha - PERFECT pics!!!!  Love them!
Zophie - cute as always!


----------



## ashakes

You guys always have fun shots!

Carlinha, I'm sure you had a blast at the Madonna concert! One of my close g/fs and I went one of her concerts in Miami and it was so much fun. We also went to Justin Timberlake and my b/f made so much fun of us. I love going to concerts though! Those were the perfect CLs for that concert. 

MissRocks, that car is hot! It doesn't hurt you have the Jaws on either! 

LVPiggy, I love the Armadillos on you! They fit your feet perfectly too!

Zophie, I followed your lead and took a pic in the fitting room too! lol Love your pigalles!

And, sorry I don't keep up on this thread regularly so I only went a couple of pages back. Everybody else looks great and I need to remember to take more action pics. I'm going to try to take a pic as often as I can remember.


----------



## jh4200

Cute shot, ashakes!  That print looks so great on you!


----------



## caracas

Carlinha - You make me wish I was there!! Great pic


----------



## sara999

stunning asha!


----------



## keya

Great action pics, everyone!


----------



## Zophie

azhangie said:


> The bugatti has a success rate of 66%. 1 in every 3 produced will be faulty. Hahaha just a little peice of info.
> I wouldn't know what to do with a car that fast in LA traffic...altho i'd probably burn through the entire tank in just one day.


 

I think it's almost pointless to have a superfast car if you can't get it out of traffic sometimes and enjoy it.  Shoot, my little Boxster is too fast for the traffic around here.  I feel like I spend half of my life sitting in traffic.

ashakes, your fitting room pic is so cute.  I had the perfect pic when I looked in the mirror but it was hard to get it to come out.  maybe I should have asked the SA to come in and take a pic of me.


----------



## carlinha

ashakes... that is one HOTTTT shoe!!!


----------



## Stinas

Great shot Asha!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Here is my car shot:
I took my Tigers out for their first walk. We are sitting in Houston's crazy traffic on the way to the youngest bonus kiddie's (BK) football game. Wearing these was the worst mistake I could have made! Normally they have bleachers, but this one was ALL field (grass).  I survived and then we left and went to the oldest BK game. Boy what a day to break them in! The first game I got crazy stares, but they didn't look like they cared much about shoes even if they weren't at a game. The second game my shoes and this other woman's Bal was the life of the party.


----------



## fmd914

Asha - wow nice shot! Those look great on you.  

Jimmy - how funny!  Not one but two games - love it!


----------



## lulabee

ashakes said:


> You guys always have fun shots!
> 
> Carlinha, I'm sure you had a blast at the Madonna concert! One of my close g/fs and I went one of her concerts in Miami and it was so much fun. We also went to Justin Timberlake and my b/f made so much fun of us. I love going to concerts though! Those were the perfect CLs for that concert.
> 
> MissRocks, that car is hot! It doesn't hurt you have the Jaws on either!
> 
> LVPiggy, I love the Armadillos on you! They fit your feet perfectly too!
> 
> Zophie, I followed your lead and took a pic in the fitting room too! lol Love your pigalles!
> 
> And, sorry I don't keep up on this thread regularly so I only went a couple of pages back. Everybody else looks great and I need to remember to take more action pics. I'm going to try to take a pic as often as I can remember.


 I'm dying asha! Those are soooo hot!


----------



## babypie

JimmyShoo what a way to break them in!  I love car actions shots.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ Hehe! Yea, I got it from you!


----------



## Stinas

In my car after picking up my shoes at the stupid post office.  Im telling you....those people dont know how to ring a door bell!!!!  grrrr...
Copper Decollette Paillettes..thanks to a fellow TPFer!


----------



## Stinas

Jimmy - great shot!!  Car shots are one of my faves too!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks! I love the Paillettes too! Cool car shot! I also hate going to the post office!! They are sooo slow!!


----------



## afcgirl

Jimmyshoe those tigers are so pretty on you!  Now I want them!

Stinas, love your Pailettes, they really glisten in the sun!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ You should get them! The pictures do not do them justice, seriously! They are so much prettier IRL!! At first, I was a little worried that I wouldn't like them because I originally wanted the ones with the print on the heel. I ended up getting these because of the super good deal and now I love them so much!!

Surprisingly, they were quite comfortable given the circumstances!


----------



## afcgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^ You should get them! The pictures do not do them justice, seriously! They are so much prettier IRL!! At first, I was a little worried that I wouldn't like them because I originally wanted the ones with the print on the heel. I ended up getting these because of the super good deal and now I love them so much!!
> 
> Surprisingly, they were quite comfortable given the circumstances!


 
I wish I could find them somewhere!


----------



## techie81

Great action shots, everyone!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Stinas, I already said how much I love your paillettes, but they're so pretty they deserve another mention.

jimmyshoo, great action shot!  I love tiger NPs - I almost wore mine to dinner tonight, but instead I wore my


----------



## morfoula

i saw stinas paillettes in person.
so beautiful!!! ugh i wish we were the same size!!


----------



## techie81

jh4200 said:


> Stinas, I already said how much I love your paillettes, but they're so pretty they deserve another mention.
> 
> jimmyshoo, great action shot!  I love tiger NPs - I almost wore mine to dinner tonight, but instead I wore my



Sooo frickin stunning!


----------



## jh4200

Techie, you're adorable!  Thanks!


----------



## babypie

*jh4* sooooo amazing!!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks babypie!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Jh, those VPs are so killer!! Your toe nails look like they match the tip perfectly!!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks jimmyshoo!  They do look like a match in the pic, but in real life my nails are a bit more berry colored than the burgundy tips - it's Chanel Fantastic, if anyone's wondering.


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl - love the tigers

stinas - love those pailettes!  so fun

jh4200 - i want those pythons!!!
*
car shots are my fave too... here are mine...






















*


----------



## morfoula

wowwwww hot purplelizards


----------



## jh4200

Thanks carlinha!  Love your car shots - I cannot get enough of these shoes.  You can post them in every single thread, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## babypie

gorgeous shots carlinha


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha, I agree with Jenn!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Oh my, Jenn! The coloring on your VPs is just perfect. I love the darker colored python. They look amazing on you!!! Love the polish, too. Chanel Fantastic, you say??!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jh4200 said:


> Thanks carlinha!  Love your car shots - I cannot get enough of these shoes.*  You can post them in every single thread, as far as I'm concerned.*



I second that !


----------



## Zophie

jh4200 said:


> Thanks carlinha! Love your car shots - I cannot get enough of these shoes. You can post them in every single thread, as far as I'm concerned.


 

I agree! They are so pretty with your skin.  You'd better watch out putting them on the dashboard in traffic like that though.  You might cause a wreck!


----------



## lvpiggy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Here is my car shot:
> I took my Tigers out for their first walk. We are sitting in Houston's crazy traffic on the way to the youngest bonus kiddie's (BK) football game. Wearing these was the worst mistake I could have made! Normally they have bleachers, but this one was ALL field (grass).  I survived and then we left and went to the oldest BK game. Boy what a day to break them in! The first game I got crazy stares, but they didn't look like they cared much about shoes even if they weren't at a game. The second game my shoes and this other woman's Bal was the life of the party.


 
ohhhh these are HOT SHOES!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

jh4200 said:


> Stinas, I already said how much I love your paillettes, but they're so pretty they deserve another mention.
> 
> jimmyshoo, great action shot! I love tiger NPs - I almost wore mine to dinner tonight, but instead I wore my


 

omg.  everyone on this forum has the cutest toes, i swear   i love how your pedi matches the tips!


----------



## lvpiggy

carlinha said:


> jimmyshoogirl - love the tigers
> 
> stinas - love those pailettes! so fun
> 
> jh4200 - i want those pythons!!!
> 
> *car shots are my fave too... here are mine...*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
whoa.  i NEED to get myself some lizard CLs


----------



## lvpiggy

Stinas said:


> In my car after picking up my shoes at the stupid post office. Im telling you....those people dont know how to ring a door bell!!!! grrrr...
> Copper Decollette Paillettes..thanks to a fellow TPFer!


 
this shade of copper is soooooo beautiful!  i'm still trying to find someplace to wear my paillette VPs


----------



## lvpiggy

babypie said:


> Don't forget CLs in the bathroom! All those recent pics of CLs flushing public toilets.


 
ok.  i just LOL'd in my living room.  nobody else is home  

*_shhhh  lvpiggy's going crazy!!_


----------



## jh4200

surlygirl said:


> Oh my, Jenn! The coloring on your VPs is just perfect. I love the darker colored python. They look amazing on you!!! Love the polish, too. Chanel Fantastic, you say??!


 
Thanks, surlygirl!  Definitely get some Fantastic for yourself - it's a perfect fall color!

lvpiggy - thanks!  It's a good match, but not perfect - a little too much berry in it.  If anyone's found a perfect match for burgundy tips, I'd love to hear what it is.


----------



## Leescah

Loving everyone's car shots - I think I need to go out and sit in my car and do the same!! (although our work car park is right next to a building sight so I would have loads of nosey builders overlooking me so maybe not a good idea after all....)

jh - between you and Stinas I am really starting to covet those pythons... but then the lizard skins on Carlinha are ultra gorgeous as well... damnit I hate that I can't wear VP's. They are so classic. Stupid feet.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Leescah said:


> *Loving everyone's car shots - I think I need to go out and sit in my car and do the same!! *(although our work car park is right next to a building sight so I would have loads of nosey builders overlooking me so maybe not a good idea after all....)
> 
> jh - between you and Stinas I am really starting to covet those pythons... but then the lizard skins on Carlinha are ultra gorgeous as well... damnit I hate that I can't wear VP's. They are so classic. Stupid feet.



LOL!

Thanks, *lvpiggy*!


----------



## LavenderIce

On the plane going to Vegas, my Zoups and my sister in her Guiseppe Zanotti wedges.  Notice her doing the sock trick?  Served two purposes--to stretch out her shoes and to keep her tootsies warm during the flight.






Later that night my Yasmines and my sister's Herve Leger bandage sandals:






On our second night out, my sister's HLs and my Catenitas:






My Catenitas going up an escalator (inspired by snf8):


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Love the action shots, Lav!


----------



## carlinha

lav i love your action shots, esp. going up the escalator!!!  do you live in vegas or just there for a vacation??


----------



## shaq91

carlinha & lavenderice luv all action shots. the car & escalator shots especially!


----------



## legaldiva

LOVING all the shots!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks laureen, carlinha and shaq.

C--I was in Vegas for the weekend.  You got to see Madonna last week while I got to see my teenage idols New Kids on the Block.


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks laureen, carlinha and shaq.
> 
> C--I was in Vegas for the weekend.  You got to see Madonna last week while I got to see my teenage idols New Kids on the Block.



ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?!?!  i was *OBSESSED * with NKOTB!!!  jordan!  joe!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

C--I am basking in the afterglow of snuggling with Jordan!  That's where I wore my silver glitter NPs and HL to.


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> C--I am basking in the afterglow of snuggling with Jordan!  That's where I wore my silver glitter NPs and HL to.



gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!  i am absolutely :greengrin: with envy!!!  you looked smoking hot in that dress, i bet jordan wanted to go home with you!

if you're not from LV, where are you from??  i told bessy "my friend from vegas"... she must have been so confused!

and can you believe... i have NEVER been to vegas.


----------



## LavenderIce

^I'm from the SF Bay Area.  Girl, I know you're a well travelled woman and you have not been to Vegas?  I swear the CL subforum must have a meet there!

I wish Jordan took me home.  I was so nonchalant about going to the concert and meet and greet.  My sister was the one who was gung ho about the whole thing, but I actually had a good time watching them perform and finally meeting them after all these years.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lav, very cool action shots!! I love your sisters HLs too!!


----------



## noah8077

Lav those shots are "O-o-o-o-o the right stuff!"


----------



## LavenderIce

noah8077 said:


> Lav those shots are "O-o-o-o-o the right stuff!"


----------



## LavenderIce

I forgot to mention Lady Gaga was one of the supporting acts and she had her CLs in action as well, she was wearing taupe C'est Moi booties and looked fabulous.

btw, NKOTB still has the "right stuff."


----------



## lvpiggy

LavenderIce said:


> ^I'm from the SF Bay Area. Girl, I know you're a well travelled woman and you have not been to Vegas? I swear the CL subforum must have a meet there!
> 
> I wish Jordan took me home. I was so nonchalant about going to the concert and meet and greet. My sister was the one who was gung ho about the whole thing, but I actually had a good time watching them perform and finally meeting them after all these years.


 
YES!!!!  VEGAS MEET!!  hahaha imagine the SA's would have heart attacks when we descend en masse on the store . . . .


----------



## Stinas

Lav - FUN shots!!!!!!!!


----------



## techie81

Love the photos, Lavender! NKOTB


----------



## jh4200

Lavender, excellent shots!  And I am so in for a Vegas meet - let's do it!

Here are my black patent decolletes at work today - you can see the reflection of the red soles in the window!  (I totally did not mean to do that, just luck).


----------



## LavenderIce

The reflection shot!  What an added bonus to your action shot.


----------



## meggyg8r

I'll be in Vegas at the very end of March! Let's do it!


----------



## techie81

Love the reflection, Jenn!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks techie and Lavender!

Meggy, end of March sounds good - my BF is dying to go to Vegas (for his own reasons, not for shoe shopping), so I'm sure I could persuade him to go at any time.


----------



## babypie

lvpiggy said:


> ok. i just LOL'd in my living room. nobody else is home
> 
> *_shhhh lvpiggy's going crazy!!_


----------



## babypie

*Lav*, *Jh4*, _great_ shots!   I think those are our first plane action pic and window reflection action pic.


----------



## Stinas

Stuck in horrible traffic on the way to a wedding in Long Island.  Normally would take us 15 min, it took us 2 hours!!!! grrrr!!










This one is waiting for my bf to close his place.  Waiting at the hostess stand, pretending to look busy lol....while drinking & taking pics of my shoes!


----------



## legaldiva

*Stinas*--OMG.  I seriously hope you posted that outfit, or at least got a good pic of it.

Sequins + animal print????  I"M IN HEAVEN!!!


----------



## jh4200

Gorgeous, Stinas!  I love the paillettes!


----------



## babypie

Trying to decide which CLs to take on a 3 day trip....would be a lot easier if I did Stinas' thing of sticking pictures to the outside of the boxes!


----------



## carlinha

^so many beauties!!! YUMM YUMM!!!


----------



## jh4200

I love it babypie!!!!!!!  Such a beautiful mess!


----------



## carlinha

stinas, i said it before on the other thread, but you look gorgeous in that wedding!!!


----------



## shaq91

luv all ur cls babypie all gorgeous!


----------



## noah8077

It looks like such a beautiful disaster!

Hope you found the perfect ones to take on your trip!


----------



## techie81

Stinas, sooo love those Decolletes 

babypie, oh my!!   I wouldn't be able to make up my mind...too many lovelies!!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!!

Legal - Yeah, I posted a bad cell pic in the outfit thread.  I wore this dress once before w/my Helmoons, but it goes soooo much better with the Decolletes.

Baby - I love the mess pic...I could just dive in! lol  I think you should bring your Decolletes, VP blk, & Lady Greys.


----------



## lulabee

babypie said:


> Trying to decide which CLs to take on a 3 day trip....would be a lot easier if I did Stinas' thing of sticking pictures to the outside of the boxes!


 Two words.....HOT MESS!!


----------



## ashakes

*Lavender*, you and your sister look like you had so much fun! They all look so fantastic on you! 

*JH4200*, that is too coincidental with the reflection of the red soles. Such a cute pic! And, I wore my decolletes the other day too. 

*Stinas*, those paillette decolletes are gorgeous on you! And, combined with the dress..AMAZING!

*Babypie*, too many choices! Did you end up picking which ones to take? And your hot mess looks like how my room looks like one I get back from a getaway. haha

Here are my Alti Botte boots before I walked out the door this morning. Sorry, no full length mirror here so I had to do the one leg up thing. lol


----------



## snf8

LavenderIce said:


> On the plane going to Vegas, my Zoups and my sister in her Guiseppe Zanotti wedges.  Notice her doing the sock trick?  Served two purposes--to stretch out her shoes and to keep her tootsies warm during the flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later that night my Yasmines and my sister's Herve Leger bandage sandals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our second night out, my sister's HLs and my Catenitas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Catenitas going up an escalator (inspired by snf8):




yay! my shot was taken in vegas too! gorgeous!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Baby*, I want to play in your closet...


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Lav*, I wish I had a close sister and your zoups...maybe we could go to vegas together and pretend we're sisters???


----------



## LavenderIce

lovely&amazing said:


> *Lav*, I wish I had a close sister and your zoups...maybe we could go to vegas together and pretend we're sisters???


 
No need to pretend.  We can be whatever you want to be wherever you want.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lavender: great photos!! i need to do the escalator thing too...


----------



## meluvs2shop

it!!!




babypie said:


> Trying to decide which CLs to take on a 3 day trip....would be a lot easier if I did Stinas' thing of sticking pictures to the outside of the boxes!


----------



## lvpiggy

babypie said:


> Trying to decide which CLs to take on a 3 day trip....would be a lot easier if I did Stinas' thing of sticking pictures to the outside of the boxes!


 hehehe i  this picture!  it's so cute, like they're having a party!!


----------



## lvpiggy

i had dinner with *luxlover* last night for her birthday . . . . naturally we both wore our CLs!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Very nice, everyone! 

*Babypie*, what a beautiful mess you have going on there!!

*lvpiggy, *what a cute shot!!


----------



## legaldiva

AHSA!!!  I'm going to buy you a full length mirror and send it to you so you start posting in the darn outfit thread.

Those boots are OFF THE CHAIN!


----------



## ally143

Legal you'll get the mirror and I'll pay for the shipping!! Asha lovely color!! wear them well!


----------



## hlp_28

On my way to Phantom of the Opera. My gold python Simples.


----------



## JuneHawk

hlp_28 said:


> On my way to Phantom of the Opera. My gold python Simples.



***JuneHawk picks her jaw up from the floor***


----------



## Noegirl05

^^wow!!!!


----------



## hlp_28

At work. Love the leopard ponyhair


----------



## hlp_28

JuneHawk said:


> ***JuneHawk picks her jaw up from the floor***


 
Hah you are funny *JuneHawk*!! My bf thinks I am crazy coz I kept staring at my CL


----------



## legaldiva

JuneHawk said:


> ***JuneHawk picks her jaw up from the floor***


 
*hlp*--Legaldiva picks her whole SELF off the floor.  Those python simples are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

hlp_28 said:


> On my way to Phantom of the Opera. My gold python Simples.



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Stinas

LV - I need those white pony decolletes!
hlp -OMG!  Those gold simples are TDF!!!!!  Leopard pony at work is great!!!


----------



## hlp_28

*Legaldiva *- You girls are really funny !!! Don't worry, I'll pick you and JuneHawk jaws up 

*Noelgirl, LadyLouboutin Stinas* - Thanks so much. I love the python too 

Everyone here is so nice, that's why I love this forum


----------



## meggyg8r

*hlp* those python simples are simply TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I've found another shoe I _need_...


----------



## rdgldy

*hlp*-gorgeous shoes!
*LV Piggy*-cute action shot.


----------



## javaboo

*hlp*: Love the modeling pictures! 

*LVPiggy*: LOL! The group shot kind reminds me of my louboutin pile shot!


----------



## danicky

*hlp,* very pretty.
*LV,* love them


----------



## hlp_28

*meggy8r* - You definitely should get them. They are super comfy!! 

*rdgldy & danicky* - Thank you. I love it too ~~

*javaboo *- Thanks Java. By the way, I still love looking at your collection


----------



## carlinha

hlp - those gold python simples are... may i ask where you got them?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

This is my third time wearing these shoes and they will not give!!! UGH, they are soo pretty but I cannot walk for long in these without my pinky toe feeling numb! I guess I need to sock them more because they are tooo tight!!

Well we were are at a party at the Sky Bar last night and I wore my fuxia's!


----------



## danicky

^^^ Very nice shot.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Waiting for my best friend to get it together so we can go drink some more and hit an impromptu Chris Cornell/Timbaland concert...


----------



## surlygirl

Cute shots *jimmy* and *lovely*!!! Hope you all had fun last night!


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> Waiting for my best friend to get it together so we can go drink some more and hit an impromptu Chris Cornell/Timbaland concert...


 This is my fave action pic EVER!!


----------



## hlp_28

carlinha said:


> hlp - those gold python simples are... may i ask where you got them?


 
Carlinha - Got them from Hong Kong when I went there for holiday. Their CLs are quite different from the US ones.


----------



## Loubou Lady

_trying on potential outfits... 





_


----------



## keya

Great pics, everyone!


----------



## Stinas

Jimmy - cool shot!!!  I always wanted to go there.
Loubou - lol great shot!
Lovely - That guy looks like the one from the hills lol


----------



## cjy

lvpiggy said:


> i had dinner with *luxlover* last night for her birthday . . . . naturally we both wore our CLs!!


 Both are so gorgeous!


----------



## cjy

hlp_28 said:


> on my way to phantom of the opera. My gold python simples.


 omg!!!! I die!


----------



## cjy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> This is my third time wearing these shoes and they will not give!!! UGH, they are soo pretty but I cannot walk for long in these without my pinky toe feeling numb! I guess I need to sock them more because they are tooo tight!!
> 
> Well we were are at a party at the Sky Bar last night and I wore my fuxia's!


 That is what I call an action shot with a view!


----------



## dknigh21

jimmyshoegirl - That's a great shot. The color of your CLs is fab.


----------



## Vixxen

LOUBOU LADY...

DAMN GIRL, YOU HAVE IT GOING ON! My guy friend was at my house and he stopped talking COLD when he looked at my computer screen with your picture on it! This is how the conversation went from that point on:

Me: What's wrong Scott?

Him: WHO is that?! 

Me: That's one of my friends from the forum.

Him: How do I get in on the forum? 

Me: You have to *LOVE* Christian Louboutin shoes.

Him: Christian Loubou-whats? 

Me: Louboutin--a shoe designer.

Him: If that girl is on your forum I'll *LOVE* Lou-bee-tans more than anyone. 

Me: You're a jerk.

Him: She's hot. 

Me: Stop! Why do you have to be such a "guy". 

Him: Because she is such a "woman".

Me: Leave. 

Him: Are there more pictures of her on the forum? (Leans over my shoulder, looks at Loubou Lady's picture and says...) Damn, those forum girls have it GOING ON!

Me: LEAVE!!!!!!  

Creepy, I know; yet at the same time strangely cute. But you DO look great in that photo!


----------



## JuneHawk

Here are my burgundy patent new simples in the car on the way to Texas de Brazil tonight, our first date night since the baby was born, and then waiting for the valet to bring the car.


----------



## Stinas

Nice pics June!


----------



## carlinha

lvpiggy - nice shot!

jimmyshoogirl - i love those VPs, don't give up!  they will stretch!

l&a - i love this pic!  

jenn - love the reflection on the glass

loubou - DAMN that pose!!!  i don't blame vixxen's male friend for drooling!!

june - i love the color of those simples!


----------



## carlinha

*mad marys* out last night @ a surprise bday party











they got a LOT of attention, and one of my friends with the same foot size wanted to try them on... she said she would not be able to walk in them... ahh the things we do for love










random shot of me walking home from work a few weeks ago.  *roccia python simples *in action.


----------



## Stinas

*carlinha*  - cool shots!
I wish I was able to keep my Mad Marys.  So sad they were too big for me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks everyone!

Carlinha, I am trying not to give up!! Cool shot!! That is funny that your friend wanted to try your shoes on!! CLs get so much attention!

Stina's, I love the new avitar!


----------



## Stinas

^^Thanks


----------



## LavenderIce

CLs at church!    In the back pew:







In the front pew during my godson's baptismal ceremony:


----------



## Stinas

Lav - Got to love python in church! lol


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> CLs at church!    In the back pew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the front pew during my godson's baptismal ceremony:



i  these soooo much!!!


----------



## Stinas

Lav - im glad you didnt get rid of the pythons.  I love them too much for someone to miss out on them.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm glad I didn't get rid of them either.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i could stare at those mad marys all day!


----------



## morfoula

i need mad mary's lol


----------



## goodmornin

man.. its been nearly a year or so but I still really want some mad mary's...

ever since I saw a pair of them on a girl on thesartorialist...


----------



## Zophie

I took this picture in the movie theater with my brother before the movie started.  He saw me take the picture and went, "Did you just take a picture of your feet?  FREAK!"


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## noah8077

I don't have an action shot, but I wore my Triclo's to an appointment today and my eyebrow waxer had to try them on before getting down to business.


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i could stare at those mad marys all day!



thanks stinas, nakedmosher, morfoula & goodmornin!!!  mad marys get attention wherever they go!  i went to a bar that same evening, and there was a live band... the guitarist kept commenting into the mic "your shoes ROCK!"  i was !!!

noah - CLs get attention wherever they go!!!  everyone wants to try them on!


----------



## buzzytoes

^^^And this is why I love our aestetician. Cuz she has an appreciation for fine shoes!


----------



## noah8077

Heehee!


----------



## Zophie

Here's some more shots of my patent VPs while I was waiting for my brother outside of the movie theater.  Good thing I had my CLs to take pictures of to keep me occupied during my wait.


----------



## cllover

^ooh I like the burgundy tips on the VPs.  I also often preoccupy myself by checking out my own shoes!


----------



## Zophie

cllover said:


> ^ooh I like the burgundy tips on the VPs. I also often preoccupy myself by checking out my own shoes!


 

thanks!  I check out my shoes all the time when I'm waiting around somewhere.  I'll just look at them and they make me happy.


----------



## sara999

hahaha zoph! steve would tell me i was a freak if he EVER knew how many pictures i've taken of my feet in CLs!!!


----------



## jh4200

Zophie, cute pics!  My BF always says that me taking pictures of my shoes reminds him of when people used actual film and needed to use up the last couple of shots before getting them developed - random pictures of whatever!  Of course, he also knows that they're really some of my favorite pictures!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Zoph*...I love the VP's on you!!!  Love the pic in the theater, too!


----------



## buzzytoes

Someday a photographer is going to make a coffee table book of CL action shots and it's all going to be inspired because they stumbled across this thread! :okay:


----------



## LavenderIce

I've gotten attention and compliments, but no one has ever asked to try my CLs on.  I think the only person who has is *wantmore *and that was to help her figure out sizing for styles she was on the waiting list for.


----------



## legaldiva

*Zophie*--I do the EXACT same thing.  Sometimes if I'm stressed at work, I'll just take a minute and look at my CLs on my feet under my desk.  Freak is right!

*Lav*--love the grey skirt with roccia VPs.  I'd never have thought of that--outfit pics?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i would love a cl coffee table book

and those burgandy tip vps are awesome!


----------



## Stinas

Lav - I always want to try your shoes on!


----------



## shaq91

those r hot zophie!


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva said:


> *Zophie*--I do the EXACT same thing. Sometimes if I'm stressed at work, I'll just take a minute and look at my CLs on my feet under my desk. Freak is right!
> 
> *Lav*--love the grey skirt with roccia VPs. I'd never have thought of that--outfit pics?


 
Yeah, in the outfit thread, probably a page or two back.  It's a Roland Mouret interpretation from ebay.


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> Lav - I always want to try your shoes on!


 

Thanks


----------



## Zophie

buzzytoes said:


> Someday a photographer is going to make a coffee table book of CL action shots and it's all going to be inspired because they stumbled across this thread! :okay:


 
That is an awesome idea.  Maybe we should just all get together and collectively do it.


----------



## techie81

^^ Love that idea...I'd buy one in a heartbeat!!!!!  My friend is using a site called blurb.com to make a cookbook to share with her friends. http://www.blurb.com/


----------



## Katykit01

This is me today on a call with a rep who talks too much  so I killed time by taking photos of my lovely *Red Karey Sisters*


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, that's hilarious!   And those shoes are lovely!


----------



## ashakes

Here are my black suede VPs w/ lizard tip and lizard heel today. I know some of you don't like the tights look w/ peep toes, but it's cold here and it works for me. lol I get to wear my peep toes w/o freezing!


----------



## Stinas

Katy - Those are soo pretty!
Asha - Words cannot describe those shoes.


----------



## Stinas

Last night waiting for the guy to finish pumping my gas....


----------



## Katykit01

*Stinas*LOVE the jeans with your Bronze Decolletes!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Stinas*....those decolletes are paying for themselves- lol!! Looking good!

*Asha*, I think they look great with tights!

*Katy*, hilarious story and killer pic!


----------



## rainyjewels

*ashakes* - im one of those people who said no to tights and peep toes but i think it works really well for you in those pics! the sheerness of the tights plus the peep toe looks very chic and sophisticated.

*stinas* - every time i see your copper decolletes i just want them more. so sparkly and pretty!!!! perfect with jeans.


----------



## rdgldy

*Asha, Stinas, Katy*-love all the great shoes.  Asha, the peep toes look really good with dark sheer tights-now I know I can do the same.  Stinas, I love the copper with jeans.
Katy-the red is so beautiful.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!  I love them & am dying to get them in another color.  Im thinking Green.


----------



## Noegirl05

This is me breaking in my Python Oh My slings last night... see my puppy Pj's 






the color on these is just amazing!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ those are hott!


----------



## rdgldy

noe, they are beautiful!


----------



## Chins4

Love the colours Noe


----------



## Stinas

Noe - Those colors are soo pretty!


----------



## Stinas

Me & my friend Kristin last night......


----------



## noah8077

Stinas I wanna come hang out with you and take pictures!  I always look forward to your action shots!


----------



## rdgldy

great shot!


----------



## Stinas

Noah - anytime!!!!


----------



## noah8077

I told my DH I want a gift of going to NYC.  I want to see the Rockettes and Mama Mia.  I am such a silly small town girl, the idea of a big city scares me.  But if I could meet up with you, so much fun!


----------



## 8seventeen19

You'd never want to leave Noah!!! 
Great shot Stinas!!! I think I need booties...


----------



## Stinas

noah8077 said:


> I told my DH I want a gift of going to NYC.  I want to see the Rockettes and Mama Mia.  I am such a silly small town girl, the idea of a big city scares me.  But if I could meet up with you, so much fun!


FOR SURE!!!  We could hit up the boutiques!!!  Can you believe I still have not been to them!!!    You will have a great time here!  



shoeaddictklw said:


> You'd never want to leave Noah!!!
> Great shot Stinas!!! I think I need booties...


Thanks!  I almost cried when she wore them last night...I love them...but not allowed to buy them for myself yet.


----------



## funandsun

noah8077 said:


> Stinas I wanna come hang out with you and take pictures! I always look forward to your action shots!


 
That's what I was thinking too!!  I just wish I had a friend who appreciated beautiful shoes as much as I do.....


----------



## Stinas

everyone is more than welcome to come


----------



## MikaelaN

shoeaddictklw said:


> You'd never want to leave Noah!!!
> Great shot Stinas!!! I think I need booties...



That's what I thought when I saw Stinas' action shot! I really like those booties!


----------



## Lynn12

Stinas said:


> everyone is more than welcome to come


 
My second toe and I would love to come to THE city!!!!

Looking good on your night out Stinas.


----------



## Stinas

^^You have to come soon!!!


----------



## Zophie

noah8077 said:


> Stinas I wanna come hang out with you and take pictures! I always look forward to your action shots!


 

Me too!  I don't know anyone here who wears CLs.


----------



## sara999

i dont know anyone locally who wears CLs either! would be great to have some london-based louboutin f(r)iends


----------



## meggyg8r

None of my friends wear CLs either.  They all think I am crazy for spending so much on shoes.  I don't care!!!


----------



## jh4200

None of my close friends wear or really even know anything about CLs.  But I was at a bachelorette party this weekend and wore my Lady Gres (unfortunately, no action pics, because I completely forgot with all the fun) and one of the girls there was like, "(gasp) Are those....Christian Louboutin?"  And even funnier, she then asked if she could hold them!  I cracked up - but it was really exciting to have someone to talk to about it for a bit.  Lol.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I totally plan on that happening at my friend's Halloween party this Friday... I am hoping to wear my Ariella Clous that should be here today and I am sure they will get some comments/stares.. not just because they are CLs, but because they are so fierce and out-there looking!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nice pic Stinas!

Could she hold them? Oh my some people are too funny!

I think I am close to closing the deal on my BFFs first pair. She's looking at a the Astrakhan Altadama's. I suggested maybe she not start with those, so I am now searching for a  pair on eBay for her. Which do you think I should start with, VPs or NPs. She's not really into pumps, so I think those would be good.


----------



## jh4200

I know, it was hilarious!  I totally got it, though - I could definitely understand her excitement, because that's still how I feel even though I have plenty of pairs.  Also, she was a fairly close friend many years ago, before other things like college and jobs got in the way and we stopped talking except for maybe once or twice a year, so it wasn't as awkward as it would be if she were a total stranger.

I would definitely recommend VPs as a first pair, since some people have trouble with slingbacks.  VPs seem to be more likely to be a good fit.  Congrats on getting your friend involved!!!!


----------



## shaq91

stinas both of u look awesome!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jh4200 said:


> I know, it was hilarious!  I totally got it, though - I could definitely understand her excitement, because that's still how I feel even though I have plenty of pairs.  Also, she was a fairly close friend many years ago, before other things like college and jobs got in the way and we stopped talking except for maybe once or twice a year, so it wasn't as awkward as it would be if she were a total stranger.
> 
> I would definitely recommend VPs as a first pair, since some people have trouble with slingbacks.  VPs seem to be more likely to be a good fit.  Congrats on getting your friend involved!!!!



Yea, I understand too, but it the reactions that I get a kick out of! 

I am going to flood y friends email with steals that I find on eBay. I am determined to get her to get at least one pair. The good thing is, when I took her to Saks and she tried them on she said, "I see why you love these sooo much." She even asked me to take a pic for her and send it to her DF. I am getting closer because at first she wouldn't give anything other than Guess, DSW or Nine West the time of day.

Here are the one's she tried on. Sorry the pic is a little fuzzy.


----------



## ashakes

Thank you ladies for all of the wonderful compliments! I just love how the tip and heel are lizard!

Katykit, love the red karey decolletes!

Stinas, those paillettes are gorgeous on you!  And, you always take the best going out pics.  I need to do that more often. hehe

Noe, love the python oh my slings and love the puppy PJs! LOL

Here is me today wearing my purple suede Babel boots.  They have been quite the hit, which brightened my Monday.


----------



## ashakes

Ignore the internet and phone cables. lol


----------



## glamgrl921

jh4200 said:


> None of my close friends wear or really even know anything about CLs..



Me either! Well, except for the gay ones!

*Asha* those boots are breathtaking!!!  I wish I could fit my giants calves into CL boots!  Gorgeous!


----------



## evolkatie

Omgggg i love those babels!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

It's kind of hard to even see that there are cables in the pic with _those_ boots! Gorgeous!


----------



## jh4200

Asha, I'm stunned.  I don't even know what to say.  Just .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

omg those boots are so hot!!..


 .... amazing!


----------



## Loubou Lady

Stinas said:


> Me & my friend Kristin last night......


 
Stinas, you hot mama you, are those your minibouts on the left?  Or am I losing my mind.  And the jeans look so good!


----------



## gemruby41

4:45pm yesterday at work waiting anxiously for 5 so I can go home.

Simple 100mm


----------



## jh4200

Gem, are those the dark brown simples?  I really like the color.


----------



## gemruby41

No, they are black.  I wish I had the dark brown ones too.


----------



## jh4200

Gotcha - must adjust the coloring on my computer now.  I still like them!


----------



## IslandSpice

^ I thought they were brown too. They are great, Gem! I am expecting the brown patent decolletes tomorrow. I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## techie81

Love them, Gem!!


----------



## Stinas

Cute shot Gem!



Loubou Lady said:


> Stinas, you hot mama you, are those your minibouts on the left?  Or am I losing my mind.  And the jeans look so good!


Yup...thats me!  Those jeans are my fav!  D&G two sizes smaller than my usual & they fit like a glove!  Love it!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Zophie said:


> Me too! I don't know anyone here who wears CLs.


  I do


----------



## Chins4

OKladies - 1st time I've remembered to take action shots! Putting on make-up & checking hair before going to the office yeserday.........


----------



## jh4200

Hot, Chins!


----------



## sara999

looking good chins!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks ladies 

I love Pigalles & fishnets! But I toned it down a little for the office with cropped tweed trousers and pearls - but I was so focused on getting pics of the shoes that my camera battery died before I got a pic of the outfit LOL


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hotness, Chins!!!! Oh why can't me and Pigalle's get along!!!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Jimmy! I feel exactly the same way about all of those gorgeous coloured Declics


----------



## legaldiva

*CHINS!*  Fishnets, pigalles, tweed & pearls?

My kind of woman!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Me trying on my Ariella Clous at the office yesterday:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

It so hard to pay attention to anything but the boots in pictures, meggy. They are so eye-catching!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Chins4 said:


> Thanks Jimmy! I feel exactly the same way about all of those gorgeous coloured Declics


 Oh no!! No Declics?!


----------



## meggyg8r

jimmyshoogirl said:


> It so hard to pay attention to anything but the boots in pictures, meggy. They are so eye-catching!


 
hehe good, then maybe no one will notice my big thighs and calves in that unflatteringly-angled picture!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! You have thighs and calves? All I saw were boots!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I love you.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^


----------



## gemruby41

Sexy, Sexy *Chins*!!

*meggy*- Those boots can stop traffic!!


----------



## Chins4

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh no!! No Declics?!


 
Nope - for some reason my feet are happy in Rolandos but squeal at Declics


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Gem & Legal!

Meggy - those boots are seriously hot on you!!


----------



## noah8077

^^^And my feet are the other way around!


----------



## meggyg8r

hehe thanks Gem and Chins!


----------



## sara999

i so need a pair of pigalles...my to-get list is soooooooo long


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

noah8077 said:


> ^^^And my feet are the other way around!


 So is there anybody that loves both? I don't have any Rolando's so I don't know how they would fit me.


----------



## evolkatie

Chins, I've never tried on Rolandos but my feet aren't really happy with declics either... I think my toes are too long.


----------



## rdgldy

Meggy, I love the boots so much.

Me at work before the kiddies arrived-my josephines


----------



## jh4200

Whoa, rdgldy!  So hot!  I love the josephines.


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy, those look great on you!  I love how you wore them with black tights.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanx!  Most amazingly, they were so comfortable too!


----------



## Stinas

rdgldy very cute!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks rdgldy!!! And I really, really love your Josephines.  They look fantastic with tights!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Love them, *Rdgldy*!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rdgldy, those Josephines are fab!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *stinas*, *meggy*, *lovely*, *jimmyshoo*, *jenn *and *lauren*!


----------



## buzzytoes

On my way to work this morning, had to send a text of my brand new Insektikas. My toes lost feeling about ten minutes after I put them on. Must be love!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^So hot!  I looooove them!


----------



## techie81

The Insectikas look fab, buzzy!

rdgldy, you must be one hot teacher


----------



## Stinas

LOL Buzzy!  They look great!


----------



## babypie

Chins it's about time you started posting action pics! Hot hot hot!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Love indeed, Buzzy! Totally Hot!


----------



## babypie

buzzy I love the look of those!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Buzzy-  LOVE those Insectikas!!! I NEEED a pair, definitely!!!! 
Rdgldy- I really like the way those look with tights!!


----------



## Vixxen

Jimmyshoe- It depends, I have suede Rolandos that fit me perfectly and are pretty comfortable, but then I also have satin Rolandos in the same size that are uncomfotable. Agh! DAMN YOU FEET!


----------



## jh4200

Buzzy, those insectikas are hot!  I so want another pair!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Vixxen said:


> Jimmyshoe- It depends, I have suede Rolandos that fit me perfectly and are pretty comfortable, but then I also have satin Rolandos in the same size that are uncomfotable. Agh! DAMN YOU FEET!



Oh so it may be the material. I really think I need to try some on. I like them, but I think I haven't gotten any because of I have been hearing about how uncomfortable they are.


----------



## Loubou Lady

Stinas said:


> Cute shot Gem!
> 
> 
> Yup...thats me! Those jeans are my fav! D&G two sizes smaller than my usual & they fit like a glove! Love it!


 
I'm sure the fellas were looking like this:    

And this...


----------



## Stinas

loubou lady said:


> i'm sure the fellas were looking like this:
> 
> And this...



lol


----------



## babypie

Friday night...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^So cute!  I am seriously considering the black patent Decollete more and more!


----------



## babypie

You really should invest in a pait, they really do save me on nights when I'm wearing a boring outfit and need a go-to shoe.  I swear I find them comfy too.


----------



## sara999

laureenthemean said:


> ^^So cute!  I am seriously considering the black patent Decollete more and more!



they're going to be my next purchase, i've fallen head over heels for them. they're so practical and sexy at the same time!


----------



## Stinas

Decolletes are THE best shoe to have.  It should be in EVERYONES CL collection! 
Love the shots mary!!!  You inspired me for my copper pail. traffic pic.


----------



## ashakes

Thanks ladies! I'm so glad I got the babels and in purple suede because they are just gorgeous IMO!  And, they are so comfy too!

Gem, Buzzy, Chins, Babypie, and Rdgldy, you all look fabulous!

Gem, those simples are too cute!

Buzzy, I think I might break down and buy the insectikas now in black for work. 

Chins, wow those fishnets and pigalles!  Did anybody get any work done?

Rdgldy, those Josephines look amazing with tights!  

Babypie, you always rock your decolletes!  You always inspire me to wear mine more often because they are such a classic, go to pair.  What outfit won't look great w/ those babies on?


----------



## ashakes

This is the crappiest photo ever, but I will still post. The lighting was really bad yesterday and I was trying to hide while I was taking this pic so people did not think I was insane. lol I will try to post better photos of them at a later date. 

Here are my *Miss MoneyPenny* in *blue jean lizard*.


----------



## LavenderIce

babypie--I love the action shot with the fallen leaves.  

asha--Love those Miss MoneyPennys!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Love the shots Asha and Lav!


----------



## keya

great shots, babypie!   I love the Decolletes, just wish they weren't so uncomfortable to me.


  rdgldy ~ Love the Josephines. For some reason I've never really taken much notice of them before but your pics makes me want a pair! 


  buzzytoes ~ The Insekticas looks great on you!


 meggyg8r ~ The Ariella Clous are TDF! 


chins ~ hot!


stinas ~ Great pic! 


gemruby ~ Those Simples looks great on you! 


asha ~ Wow, I would love to see pics of those in better lighting!


----------



## lulabee

ashakes said:


> This is the crappiest photo ever, but I will still post. The lighting was really bad yesterday and I was trying to hide while I was taking this pic so people did not think I was insane. lol I will try to post better photos of them at a later date.
> 
> Here are my *Miss MoneyPenny* in *blue jean lizard*.


I looove your Miss MoneyPenny's! I wish I could find some in my size.


----------



## rdgldy

*asha*, that is one of my absolute favorite shoes-they are so beautiful in the blue.

*Keya*, thanks.  I think they will be a great winter shoe for me with tights.


----------



## rdgldy

*babypie,* I love the decollettes in black patent!


----------



## babypie

Asha those look hot!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Asha, those are amazing.


----------



## evolkatie

Wow asha, I've never seen those before, they are pretty 






took this while pumping gas, only took $25 to fill up


----------



## babypie

^ so cute!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ looove the color on those soo much katie


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks


----------



## **shoelover**

the color is amazing! very nice!.


----------



## rdgldy

love them, shoe twin!!


----------



## evolkatie

you got them already?? that was quick! lol


----------



## rdgldy

Peter works magic-they came the next day!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

wow katie those a re fab!! I saw them IRL, and I love that color!


----------



## ashakes

Thanks *Lavender, jimmy, E, evolkatie, Keya, babypie, lulabee, rdgldy!*

I will try to post better photos of them since mine really stunk. lol

*evolkatie*, love the color on those!!!  They look so cute. 

Here are mine from earlier today.  They were my first CL Bluefly purchase...the burgandy glittart decolletes. I didn't even think about it when I bought them, but they coordinate perfectly with my Chanel GST in patent bordeaux.  I don't usually match handbags and shoes, but since the decolletes have the pattern to them, I figured it was ok.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ oh my gosh! those are perfect together!!!! I love that glittart...


----------



## evolkatie

wow so pretty! They match PERFECTLY!!


----------



## jh4200

Baby, great shots!  The patent decolletes are one of my favs too!

Asha, those are such a great color!  Love them!  And the glittarts - you're making me want a pair!

Katie - oh my god, the purple......you and rdgldy are making it hard to resist!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Asha, the Chanel and CLs were meant to be! They look great together!


----------



## rdgldy

Asha, what a perfect pairing!  They were made for each other.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wow Asha, they are great together!  They don't look too matchy matchy either!  Love it!


----------



## iimewii

My Blue Ron Ron Glittart at my cousin wedding.  It was very hard to take an action pic, when people are asking you why are you taking pictures of your feet..  Thinking I was crazy!


----------



## Stinas

Great shots everyone!


----------



## sara999

gorgeous shots asha!

love the blue glittart iimewii!


----------



## surlygirl

*asha* -  Gorgeous! The Chanel bag and CL glittart compliment each other so well! Can't wait for mine to get here. Thanks to you and others who posted the links for stacking Bluefly codes!

*iimewii - *I love the blue glittart, too. So pretty!


----------



## meggyg8r

*iimewii* - blue glittart is my favorite.  I love any shoe in that print.  So, naturally, yours are stunning!! Consider me one jealous lady over here!


----------



## jh4200

iimewii, those are beautiful!  Seems like you got a pair that has a great amount of blue - it really stands out!


----------



## lovely&amazing

I LOVE all the glittart!

*Asha*, those are perfect together!!!! Such texture and depth....

*iimewii*, blue is one of my favorite colors, they look great on you!


----------



## b00mbaka

My feet kept getting stuck in the floor of a grad school party that I attended and I kept wondering why... come to find out the hosts used cardboard to protect their carpet from spills. So we decided to have a ghetto pose off once the lights turned on:


----------



## surlygirl

That's so crazy! You can see all of the holes in the cardboard from people's heels. LOL!


----------



## legaldiva

*boom*--what a great action pic!


----------



## jh4200

Oh my god, too funny!  That's a great action shot.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Love the shot b00m!!! Cardboard?! LOL!


----------



## evolkatie

im really liking all these blues!


----------



## iimewii

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## evolkatie

Just got these today, SA stretched them a little and so no need for the sock method at the moment lol


----------



## jh4200

Katie, they're so pretty on you!  Congrats!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks, I wished they came in a lighter nude but I think I'm growing to accept these lol


----------



## jh4200

I think you just have to think of them as more beige than nude - but they're really pretty, I can think of so many things they'd go well with.


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks for understanding how funny/weird the cardboard floors are surlygirl, legaldiva, jh4200, and jimmyshoogirl! Everyone on facebook is like "So?", "And?", "That's a great idea!"


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Obviously they don't have to worry about messing up the heels of their shoes if they don't understand! Every time I look back at the pic and see all of the holes in the cardboard I laugh!


----------



## glamgrl921

Wow this thread has been moving fast!!  I'm way behind.  Everyone looks fantastic!!


----------



## Stinas

Love the shots everyone!!!


----------



## rdgldy

taking the triclos to work-I wore them a good 10 hours and they were great!!


----------



## noah8077

I love them with tights!  Mine hurt across the top of my foot still, I think they need some more wear to stretch them out.  No way I could wear them for 10 hours!  

Great Pictures!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love those Tricolo's!!! I think that is super cool that you wore them for 10 hours straight! Congrats! I don't think I can say that about any of my shoes!


----------



## shaq91

those look amazing on u evolkatie!


----------



## rdgldy

boom, I love the shoes and the pose!
katie, those as so pretty-what a lovely color.


----------



## jh4200

Rdgldy, those look so pretty with the tights!  I love them!


----------



## babypie

*b00m *great action shot! Those pigalles look hot on you! LOL @ the cardboard


----------



## IslandSpice

evolkatie said:


> Just got these today, SA stretched them a little and so no need for the sock method at the moment lol


 
Oooh Katie...these look like a wonderful nude! Where oh where did you get these? Are they camel patent?


----------



## evolkatie

Yes, the box says Camel on it. I am too lazy to take a better picture of the color though. I have pretty bad lighting at work.


----------



## IslandSpice

evolkatie said:


> Yes, the box says Camel on it. I am too lazy to take a better picture of the color though. I have pretty bad lighting at work.


 
Are these from Saks? NM? BG? or somewhere else? I am trying to find a pair since they would be near nude for me. TIA!


----------



## evolkatie

IslandSpice said:


> Are these from Saks? NM? BG? or somewhere else? I am trying to find a pair since they would be near nude for me. TIA!



Saks at Houston, you're around my size and I'm pretty sure there are more available  My SA's name is Ibby if you need someone to help


----------



## Katykit01

They also hvae them at Saks in Bev. Hills


----------



## techie81

Ooh I'm behind here..great shots, everyone!


----------



## laureenthemean

An old one I found, at a party:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love those!! So unique!


----------



## ashakes

*Rdgldy*, love the tricolos with the tights on you!

*Evolkatie*, the camel decolletes are gorgeous and such a great classic!

*laureen*, I love those simples. They are too much fun!

Here are some shots from yesterday and today.  Yesterday I wore my *nude patent decolletes.*  And, today I wore my *rose pink python declics (thanks to fmd and her super fast shipping ).*

And, I got busted taking the pics of me wearing the nude decolletes.  I said I was in serious thought from a text I got. haha


----------



## ashakes

My photobucket isn't working so I have to just attach the files. Sorry.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks evolkatie and Asha!  

Asha, they're both TDF!!!


----------



## ashakes

Last one!


----------



## noah8077

Asha, can I come drool at your shoes?  Great shots!


----------



## jh4200

Asha, both amazing!  Those declics are .


----------



## glamgrl921

*Asha, Laureen, Rdgldy*-You r all looking hot!! Damn those tricolos realy look fantastic on!


----------



## Stinas

Great new shots everyone!!!
I need to contribute soon since its been a while.


----------



## evolkatie

Wow asha! I want those decolletes & pythons. SO HOT!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am starting to regret returning my Camel Decolletes! Asha those are both fab! I love anything Declic now!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree Asha, your shoes rock!! esp the pythons!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG ASHA!!! Are those just regular patent decolletes??? Those are gorgeous!!! What's the color on the box? Those will match my skin perfectly!


----------



## gemruby41

*laureen*-so pretty!!

*asha*-you always wow us with your CL's!

I didn't want other employees passing by my desk today wondering , so I took this cellphone picture real quick. lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love them!


----------



## LavenderIce

gem--love your leopard pony hair simples and the water bottles in the background.  I get close to 3 liters/day which means I am going to the bathroom a lot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noegirl05 said:


> This is me breaking in my Python Oh My slings last night... see my puppy Pj's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the color on these is just amazing!!



love, love, love them


----------



## morfoula

nice pajamas


----------



## Butterfly*

*Gem* - Of course, can't go wrong with leopard! Very cute!

*Asha* - The nude patent looks quite pretty against your skin tone!


----------



## Zophie

*Noegirl*, where did you get those puppy pj's?  I love them!  I can never have enough pj's with dogs on them.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks jimmy, Lav, & Butterfly.  You should have seen me looking around while trying to take the picture.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Gemruby, they are lovely!!


----------



## jh4200

Gem, I love them!  I always feel like a spy when I'm taking pics of my shoes - it's a little awkward to explain.


----------



## Alice1979

Here's me with my peniche.


----------



## ashakes

Gem, love the leopard pair!  Are they simples or the Miss Allen?  I had the Miss Allen with red heels and trim and they were so cute!

Thanks ladies for the compliments.  I can't thank fmd enough for bringing me back some lovelies!  I got so many compliments on the rose pink python declics yesterday.  And, they complimented my dress perfectly!  I'm just waiting to wear the trotte avec moi boots, but it's been really warm, so I can't complain!

And, Krystal, the decolletes are actually *nude*.  They are from Europe, but I bought them forever ago.   I just didn't wear them yet b/c I prefer peep toe shoes in the summer.


----------



## ashakes

Super cute *Alice*! I bought those a while ago from Saks and returned them, but now you are making me want to repurchase them. lol  THey are such a fun spin on the penny loafer!


----------



## rainyjewels

alice those peniches are super sexy! i think they're even sexier because they're sexified loafers! looooovee...i may need to look into those..


----------



## gemruby41

Love the poses Alice! I agree that your peniches are super Sexy!!

Asha-my leopard CL's are simple 85's. I'm not suprised you received so many compliments on the Declics.  They are truly stunning!


----------



## Stinas

Gem - very cute!
Alice - Those are sooo much nicer on!


----------



## shaq91

Alice those look great on u!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Alice* - stunning.  I love the color.  I want 'em **Dammit, you chicks are gonna kill my credit card this week**

*Gem* - how are you getting any work done with your legs all propped up and taking pictures - LOL.  They look great on you.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow Alice I love em!! Super Sexy!!

LOL DC!


----------



## ashakes

Here are pics from today:  my *purple lizard VPs.  *I wore all black and then a few of David Yurman pieces that are amethyst to tie in the purple theme.I have a dinner meeting tonight so I *may* cheat on CL tonight and wear Manolos, but we will see.  Ssssshhhhhh don't tell anybody. 


















P.S. I have some bruises on my legs. Football season gets a bit rowdy for me. LOL


----------



## b00mbaka

Ashakes, you tied in my three favorite things in the world now: David Yurman, Cls, and purple! I love it!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Those are extremely hot! I wish I had somewhere to go to where CLs everyday, besides Target! LOL! 
Wow, Football season is rowdy for you?! My SO would love if I get rowdy behind football. I try, but I can't keep up!


----------



## gemruby41

Oooh Asha, Im so jealous. You are rockin' those VP's!! So pretty.


----------



## noah8077

Love them asha!


----------



## ashakes

Thank you *boombaka, Jimmyshoegirl, Gem, and noah!*

*Boom*, I love purple too!  And, David Yurman as well. I have been collecting DY since I was 16, but *fmd* def. has the collection of somebody related to DY himself. LOL  I buy maybe 2-4 pieces a year.  But, it is my everyday jewelry and IMO they will never go out of style, not at least anytime soon.


----------



## b00mbaka

I just started collecting DY this year (only have 4 pieces) but I love how classic it looks. Most of friends don't know about it and one even asked if it was an ionic bracelet! LOL


----------



## ashakes

^^^I get the "ionic bracelet" or "golf" one all the time!  It's so frickin' annoying. lol  I actually had one girl at Nordstrom one time ask me if every single piece I was wearing was REAL Yurman b/c I have earrings, necklaces, rings, and bracelets.  People never cease to amaze me.    What pieces do you have?  You better watch out b/c DY is just as addictive, ok not nearly as addictive as CLs, but for some reason shoes has always been my thing.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! I am not a jewelry person (I don't know why), but I do love DY and have only a few pieces that I don't wear. I have bought my SO some nice cufflinks by DY and they are really classic. When I do wear jewelry I like for it to be subtle, which is what DY seems to be for me.

LOL! Ionic bracelet? What is that?


----------



## shaq91

ashakes those r hot! i really like um! they look great on u!


----------



## b00mbaka

ashakes said:


> ^^^I get the "ionic bracelet" or "golf" one all the time! It's so frickin' annoying. lol I actually had one girl at Nordstrom one time ask me if every single piece I was wearing was REAL Yurman b/c I have earrings, necklaces, rings, and bracelets. People never cease to amaze me. What pieces do you have? You better watch out b/c DY is just as addictive, ok not nearly as addictive as CLs, but for some reason shoes has always been my thing.


 
Well I mix my pieces up, so sometimes I wear my mother's old earrings and ring that compliments my DY pieces. So far I have 2 blue topaz 5 MM cable classic bangles, an oval link chain bracelet, and a petite albion necklace that has a stone that looks like metallic greyish onyx (can't remember the name).



jimmyshoogirl said:


> LOL! I am not a jewelry person (I don't know why), but I do love DY and have only a few pieces that I don't wear. I have bought my SO some nice cufflinks by DY and they are really classic. When I do wear jewelry I like for it to be subtle, which is what DY seems to be for me.
> 
> LOL! Ionic bracelet? What is that?




 
 Ionic bracelets are what old people use to increase their energy and had a commercial or infomercial every 5 minutes during the 90s (like pro-active or hair straighteners are now)
http://www.magneticbraceletsandmore.com/site/848795/page/304909


----------



## babypie

Loving these pics girls!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i loove those vps soo much!


----------



## rainyjewels

ahhhhh those vps...


----------



## Stinas

Asha I love those!!


----------



## techie81

Love it, ashakes!!! Those VPs are gorgeous...


----------



## Xander

ALL you ladies action shots are TDF, pretty!!! I wish i could take those LOL...Keep ;em posting!!!! Just a question has anyone ever tried a dangling action SHOT? WHere you see the imprint of the LOUBOUTIN label? I wonder how this will look?


----------



## fmd914

Asha - those purple VPs look so good on you!  Definitely a great shade for your skin!  

B00 - don't listen to Asha - David Yurman is JUST as addictive as CLs!  You are right - his styles are classic, but they stack so well with all the pieces that he makes that you can also look very "blingy" if you ever desire.  I've been buying for over 7 years and every time I think "that's it - there is nothing else for me to buy" he comes out with a new collection that is beyond belief!


----------



## meluvs2shop

you can't really tell, but here i am wearing my lady gres.  i had to wear them ASAP once i got them back.


----------



## b00mbaka

Fmd914, trust me, I know about how addictive DY is already! I was addicted after the first purchase & got all of my pieces within 3 months! 

Meluvs2shop, it looks like you and your friend are having so much fun! Is that guy in the yellow shirt wearing facepaint??? Kinda scary!

On another note, I ordered a cake for my friend's bday party tonight that's a CL inspired stiletto leopard pump! I can't wait to see it and post pictures! Trust me, there will be plenty of action at the party


----------



## Stinas

Interesting night last night....didnt make it out all the way, but too long of a story to tell...but here is me waiting for bf to finish watching basketball game.....
Decollete Pail. & his new Pradas


----------



## Stinas

Trying & buying shoes on yesterday at NM w/Morfoula....




Boots I bought....will have better pics on sunday when I pick them up!


----------



## noah8077

Sigh!  If only my DH would dress up and wear nice shoes!

Both you and BF's shoes look fabulous!


----------



## Stinas

^^my bf wears suits all day 80 hours a week lol...so this is dressing down for him.  He loves shoes too...he just bought 4 Guccis and he thinks im crazy.  I lied about buying the boots...lol...."did you end up getting them???...me - "noooooo....too expensive even  on sale" lol


----------



## foxycleopatra

Stinas said:


> Boots I bought....will have better pics on sunday when I pick them up!



Are these the Babel boots, Stinas?  They look PERFECT on you, the fit is pretty amazing.


----------



## Stinas

foxycleopatra said:


> Are these the Babel boots, Stinas? They look PERFECT on you, the fit is pretty amazing.


Thank you!!!
No, im pretty sure they are Ginerva in leather.  I didnt even look at the name lol  Morfoula is picking mine up tonight actually, so Ill have pics & let everyone know the correct name.


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous boots, Stinas.


----------



## glammm

omggg out of all those boxes, what did you gals end up getting? I see yellow fendi boxes :0


----------



## gemruby41

*Stinas*-the boots are HOT!! Which style is that? Maybe I can find a pair and have them stretched.


----------



## shaq91

Stinas those r gorgeous and they look great on u!


----------



## lolitablue

Loving everything so far, ladies! Great models here!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!
Rdg - Love the new avatar....is that a Maltese or Bichon???  I have both. 
Gem - Im pretty sure they are Ginerva boots.  I soooo suggest getting them stretched.  They were on sale at NM, RUN...I think today is the last day & tom they go back to full price.  Call Ricky NM Short Hills, NJ....tell him Kristina the Greek blonde sent you.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Stinas said:


> Thank you!!!
> No, im pretty sure they are Ginerva in leather.  I didnt even look at the name lol  Morfoula is picking mine up tonight actually, so Ill have pics & let everyone know the correct name.



Yes more modeling pics please when you get them, they look like they were made for you.  BTW just double-checked, it's indeed the "Babel" -- the "Ginerva" zips on the side (vs. zipper at the back on the Babel/Bourge/etc. styles).  NM stores didn't order the Ginerva in leather, only suede (stores had both leather & suede Babel's though); leather Ginerva was exclusive to NM online.


----------



## tresjoliex

Stinas, those boots are freakkin sexy. Love them.


----------



## goodmornin

^^ beautiful boootss!!
I never really wanted boots - but the influx of boot pictures makes me really want to get some!


----------



## meluvs2shop

b00mbaka said:


> *Meluvs2shop*, it looks like you and your friend are having so much fun! Is that guy in the yellow shirt wearing facepaint??? Kinda scary!


 it was the day after halloween so some people were still in the mood to frighten. 

*stinas:* smokin' boots!


----------



## evolkatie

yay stinas! 

I can't wait until I get mine.. if they even fit my fat calves lol. they should be here on monday


----------



## DC-Cutie

Stinas - love the Ginerva on you.


----------



## Stinas

Ok, I was wrong....they are the Babel 100 Rodano Calf
he stretched them, but the right leg needs a little more...he told me to wear them in the house a bit to stretch them more.


----------



## babypie

Stinas you have given me and my calves hope!  They look stunning on you!


----------



## Noegirl05

Stinas~ They look amazing! What is your calf measurement you have given me hope! LOL


----------



## Stinas

Once I find measuring tape I will let you all know my fat calves measurements lol


----------



## babypie

^ I showed DH your pics and he thinks our calves look similar (though mine are thicker for sure).  I've pretty  much given up, been trying to zip up boots since I was 14!


----------



## Stinas

^^Mary...im telling you, my calves dont look as big as they are.  I couldnt even zip these half way up!!!  Never could.  Even when I weighed 155 lbs i could not zip boots up all the way!  
You should order them & at least give them a shot.


----------



## babypie

Red suede Declics


----------



## rdgldy

Baby, those are so pretty!  I love the red.


----------



## LaDonna

love your new babels *stinas*!  i need to get a cc.  i'm missing out on all the good stuff.


----------



## JuneHawk

babypie said:


> Red suede Declics



We are red suede declic twins!


----------



## ashakes

Stinas, the babels look great on you!  Babypie, love the red suede declics!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Me modelling my VP blue Glittarts for our college magazine (we have to create a magazine in a small group; we do a fashion/lifestyle magazine). I wrote something about 'Louboutins in my country now' and I will be using this pic.


----------



## omnivore

*Esie87*, your blue glittart VPs look so sexy on you. Glad you post a pic. Actually, my blue glittart VPs are on the way and I was searching for modeling pics.


----------



## rdgldy

Stinas said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> Rdg - Love the new avatar....is that a Maltese or Bichon???  I have both.
> Gem - Im pretty sure they are Ginerva boots.  I soooo suggest getting them stretched.  They were on sale at NM, RUN...I think today is the last day & tom they go back to full price.  Call Ricky NM Short Hills, NJ....tell him Kristina the Greek blonde sent you.



Stinas, it's a coton de tulear-in the bichon family. I have two now.


----------



## legaldiva

*Stinas*--I can't wait to see you rock those boots in the outfit thread!


----------



## b00mbaka

My friends trying their hardest to zipper my alta ariella:


----------



## morfoula

ahhh  i love that picture!


----------



## DC-Cutie

b00m - now that I'm seeing all these pics of you out having a goodtime, you BETTA come to the meetup.....  You hear me? - LOL


----------



## Elsie87

omnivore said:


> *Esie87*, your blue glittart VPs look so sexy on you. Glad you post a pic. Actually, my blue glittart VPs are on the way and I was searching for modeling pics.


 
Thank you!

You'll love yours, no doubt about it!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks morfoula!



DC-Cutie said:


> b00m - now that I'm seeing all these pics of you out having a goodtime, you BETTA come to the meetup..... You hear me? - LOL


 
LOL! Yes, ma'am! As long as it's the 22nd, I'm in there like swimwear!


----------



## Stinas

Morfoula & I out as usual in NYC...
Morfoula in her _NEW_ *Declics* & Me In my beloved *Decolletes*
You could see a little bit of fall next to my left foot too lol...nice bonus


----------



## Lynn12

Lookin good ladies!!!  I wanna join the NYC going out gang.....


----------



## morfoula

stinas said:


> morfoula & i out as usual in nyc...
> morfoula in her _new_ *declics* & me in my beloved *decolletes*
> you could see a little bit of fall next to my left foot too lol...nice bonus




i love my shoes! Heeheehhehehe


----------



## gemruby41

I bet you ladies had tons of fun!! Great shot!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn12 said:


> Lookin good ladies!!! I wanna join the NYC going out gang.....


 oooooooooooooooooo You really must!!!!  TPF & The Attention second toe need to hang out


----------



## jacey

love the pics!


----------



## madamefifi

Not a great shot but...I took this with my 14 yr old stepson B's camera while we were having lunch at PF Chang's on Sunday. It embarrassed him greatly! I was wearing the lovely Wallis out in public for the first time that day!


----------



## techie81

Loving the shots!   your Wallis, madame!  Silly boys 

Stinas and morfoula, you two must have so much fun together!


----------



## babypie

b00m I love those shots!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nice shots!


----------



## morfoula

yes we do have fun


----------



## LavenderIce

boom--did you friends succeed in zipping you up?  If so, when I'm tucking my skinny jeans into my Bourges, will you send them my way?  

morfoula & stinas--I love your action shots!  I feel like I'd get in trouble (I mean that in a good way) if I hung out with you.

madame--love the wallis!


----------



## ashakes

Gorgeous shots ladies. 

Stinas and Morfoula, you always have a great time out!

Boom, omg those pics are hilarious.  You are too cute.  And, when lavender is done with your friends, please send them my way.  My little fingers hurt sometimes too after zipping up my boots. lol

Madame, love the Wallis!  And, now PF Changs sounds so good!


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> morfoula & stinas--I love your action shots!  I feel like I'd get in trouble (I mean that in a good way) if I hung out with you.


ooooooooo we would get in trouble!!!!!!  Fun Fun Fun!!!
Whenever I come your way we soooo need to get together!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

You bet your Greek behind we do!


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> You bet your Greek behind we do!


----------



## Xander

Stinas said:


>


LOL!!!!!!!!! I still haven't got a reply if anyone has/ wil do action shots dangling, revealing the label?


----------



## rdgldy

why don't you?


----------



## lulabee

Xander said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!! I still haven't got a reply if anyone has/ wil do action shots dangling, revealing the label?


 HMMM, the tone of all your posts reminds me of someone.......


----------



## rdgldy

sick, huh?


----------



## lulabee

^^You think it's our resident creep from about a month ago?


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks babypie, lavenderice, and ashakes! Nope, I had to do it all by myself. They were laughing too hard at the struggle to really help! If you need anyone to point and laugh, I'll send them your way ladies! They are exceptionally great at that!

I didn't reply to Xander's question because I didn't understand it.


----------



## Stinas

lulabee said:


> ^^You think it's our resident creep from about a month ago?


   I think so.


----------



## lulabee

^^I think so too, their locations are the same.


----------



## morfoula

lulabee said:


> ^^I think so too, their locations are the same.



confused!


----------



## Stinas

lulabee said:


> ^^I think so too, their locations are the same.


read the comment in my thread lol 



morfoula said:


> confused!


 lol


----------



## lulabee

^^Don't you remember the perv that was lurking around awhile ago "admiring" all the pics people had posted of them in their CLs? I can't remember what screen name they were using.....


----------



## morfoula

lulabee said:


> ^^Don't you remember the perv that was lurking around awhile ago "admiring" all the pics people had posted of them in their CLs? I can't remember what screen name they were using.....




YES. finally i understand LOL
i guess i was having a blonde moment even though i'm no longer blonde!


----------



## rdgldy

too funny!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Brown Glitart No. Prives


----------



## Zophie

Here are my No Barre when I was in the parking lot as I was about to take them off to drive home today.


----------



## rdgldy

love them!


----------



## techie81

Beautiful!


----------



## Xander

lulabee said:


> ^^Don't you remember the perv that was lurking around awhile ago "admiring" all the pics people had posted of them in their CLs? I can't remember what screen name they were using.....


Like what the hell? Who are you ladies referring to? I am so confused? I am admiring you for the love of your CL's and you calling me a perv? What locations are you referring to and can someone please enlighten me on the situation?


----------



## Xander

Of you going to disrespect me then i might as well just leave this forum, thought i would find friends with the love of CL's but it seems as you all are harsh.


----------



## goodmornin

^^ *Xander* I don't think the ladies here were referring to you... 

I thikn they're talking about someone from a month ago... and just thought it was funny that your posts sounded a little like the someone from a while back =)

Welcome!!! No harm! I'm a relative newbie to this sub-forum too =)  

All my experiences with this forum have been fantastic.


----------



## sara999

zoph im' still super jealous of your no barres...they're gorgeous!


----------



## lulabee

Xander said:


> Like what the hell? Who are you ladies referring to? I am so confused? I am admiring you for the love of your CL's and you calling me a perv? What locations are you referring to and can someone please enlighten me on the situation?


 Hmmm... the location I am referring to is Cape town?? I'm sorry but the things you say in your posts just _really_ reminds me of someone else who used to post on here.


----------



## ashakes

Krystal, love the brown glittart NPs!  They are so pretty!!!

Zophie, the No Barres look hot on you!


----------



## rdgldy

The shoes I wore to work (emerald suede new simples) and my backup shoes (black kid sixties)!!!!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

rdgldy said:


> The shoes I wore to work (emerald suede new simples) and my backup shoes (black kid sixties)!!!!!


 
Gorgeous *Rdgldy!!!* I am LOVING the *emerald green suede*...it's got me , not to mention the New Simple style is a really nice design & easy to wear...look at me sounding like a pro!

Did you check out my Las Vegas thread today...I posted a photo of the Vibram vs. the Tobi brand..can you give me some feedback on it


----------



## lovely&amazing

Mrs. *K*, damn those are hot, girlfriend! You wear them so well!
*Zoph*, you look amazing in those...I have a secret passion for those No Barres...
*Rdgldy*, those are like butta!! Gorgeous color!


----------



## JuneHawk

rdgldy said:


> The shoes I wore to work (emerald suede new simples) and my backup shoes (black kid sixties)!!!!!




Beautiful!


----------



## jh4200

K, those are gorgeous! I love me some glittart!

Zophie, hot as always!  You rock those!

Rdgldy, I'm still so glad you got those - and I love that your backups are also CLs!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Love everyones shots!!!
I finally wore my Babel boots out to dinner w/my dad & BFF tonight....got skinny jeans tucked into them too!!  Totally shocked me!  Ill post pics tom because im beyond lazy tonight.  
You all have given me the courage to wear pantyhose w/designs w/my CL's....I bought a few pairs and am dying to try it.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

I can't wait to see your photos *Stinas*...they are always STUNNING!!!

Here's my FIRST pair of CLs...*Ron Rons - Camel Kid leather - 100mm!* Now I see why you ladies are  over CLs...I got the FEVER now too..there's NO turning back!







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 433KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 431KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 433KB.


----------



## Stinas

Thank you arm!  I love your shots too!!!  Love your tile BTW!!!  Very pretty!


----------



## babypie

Arm candy those are so pretty and classic.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Thanks so much *Stinas & Babypie!!* I thought these Ron Rons were BEST for me to start off with & they really elongate my legs which I !  I am sure sometime in 2009, I'll be on the hunt for a more EXOTIC pair...I can't wait!

*Stinas...*I'll keep my eyes out for your modeling photos too...it's like watching a shoe movie


----------



## Stinas

^^ lol  thanks


----------



## Zophie

those look beautiful on you, Arm Candy Lady.  I think it was a good choice for your first pair.


----------



## Zophie

sara999 said:


> zoph im' still super jealous of your no barres...they're gorgeous!


 

thanks! I wore them again today.  They are surprisingly easy to walk in.


----------



## ashakes

*Rdgldy*, those emerald suede new simples are so pretty!

*Arm Candy Lady*, congrats on your camel kid Ron Rons! They were a great choice for a first pair!

I posted this is my collection thread, but these are my *cream python/black patent Jaws* I wore the other day.  No CLs today b/c I was off and chose to clean and organize instead.  I didn't think you would all want to see pics of my slipper socks. haha


----------



## thoang0705

Gorgeous ladies!!


----------



## compulsive

*ashakes*, those are


----------



## techie81

Love them, ashakes!


----------



## jh4200

Gorgeous, Asha!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

I LOVE them too *Asha...*those JAWS have a lot of BITE!!! WORK'em girl!


----------



## hlp_28

Ohhh Asha wish I can find those JAWS.... They look GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Pops into you Ladies thread.  My nude Decolletes...


----------



## carlinha

i love everyone's shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!  modelling really makes them standout


----------



## babypie

At the risk of over-exposing my declics, here they are again...


----------



## shaq91

Southern-Belle those r gorgeous & u look great in them!
babypie those can never be over-exposed the car shots r great luv those shoes! u rock um!


----------



## Noegirl05

Trying on my black satin decolletes for the very first time ahhhh


----------



## morfoula

me and my mom on our way to a baptism


----------



## shaq91

^^ cute pic! luv the red soles!


----------



## jh4200

Oh babypie, we can never get enough of those!  Or I can't, anyway!

Noe, gorgeous!

Morfoula - how cool that your mom wears CLs!!!


----------



## carlinha

^ yeah i agree... my mom doesn't even know who christian louboutin is... she does comment on how "high" they are and how can i walk in them... but i think i prefer it this way, so that i don't get a lecture about how much $$$ i spend on them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Dammit asha!! I love them!


----------



## JuneHawk

With my baby on my lap while trying on my new Lady Gres.  I find it funny how Morfoula and Stinas always post party action pics and mine are always baby related, at least the two I've posted so far LOL


----------



## karwood

Awww! June, your son is adorable!


----------



## rdgldy

june, what a great shot!


----------



## carlinha

^june, PRECIOUS!!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

thanks   I know I'm biased but he's cute!


----------



## babypie

Morfoula that's so cool that your mother wears CLs!!!  
June that is such a cool pic!!


----------



## Stinas

Baby - I look forward to seeing your car action shots!!
Morfoula - I love Theodoras CL's......fells like yesterday we were getting them signed for her!
June - I think that has to be the cutest pic EVER!!!!  I love it.  Your baby is too cute!

I have a good action shot ill post later....im still in bed being lazy before work...long night last night lol


----------



## Stinas

Last nights shot.


----------



## natassha68

JuneHawk said:


> With my baby on my lap while trying on my new Lady Gres.  I find it funny how Morfoula and Stinas always post party action pics and mine are always baby related, at least the two I've posted so far LOL



I LOVE this shot !!!!! omg, adorable!!


----------



## natassha68

Stinas, Looks like you had quite a party last night !!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

natassha68 said:


> Stinas, Looks like you had quite a party last night !!!!!!


 Yes, it was a very interesting night.  I was going to wear my blue Paillettes, but im hiding them from the bf for a month or two lol


----------



## natassha68

Beleive me, I understand COMPLETELY !!!!


----------



## rdgldy

a couple of drinks, huh????  The shoes look great!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Seriously Stinas I think I'm just going to live vicariously through you. Your action shots always look like they have such great nights to go with them!
Love the pic of your baby June - he's adorable!


----------



## ashakes

Thank you ladies! I love my Jaws; they are definitely one of my favorite pairs in my collection.

*Babypie*, your declics look gorgeous!!!  I need to take some car action shots like you and Stinas! LOL

*Morfoula*, your boots look amazing!  I have the Ginerva in black leather and they are so comfy.  Congrats on scoring those!  

*June*, OMG your son is absolutely adorable!  He has the prettiest eyes.  He is going to be a heartbreaker!  And, the fuchsia satin lady gres look gorgeous on you!  What kind of camera do you have? Your pictures are always so crisp. My sister has a fancy camera and I always want to steal it b/c it takes such perfect photos! 

*Stinas*, we have to go out sometime!  You know how to party!   But, unfortunately I pay for it the next day. haha


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks  He already is a chick magnet! LOL 

 I have a Canon 20D which is about to be replaced!


----------



## 8seventeen19

June- Liev looks so adorable there! 
Stinas- Yes girl, we need to party next time I go to NYC!


----------



## Southern-Belle

shaq91 said:


> Southern-Belle those r gorgeous & u look great in them!
> babypie those can never be over-exposed the car shots r great luv those shoes! u rock um!



Thank you.  

BabyPie is it hard keeping your suede Declics clean?  I really like them.  Wonders out loud what the difference is between Declics and Decolletes (the heel)?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Southern-Belle said:


> Thank you.
> 
> BabyPie is it hard keeping your suede Declics clean?  I really like them.  Wonders out loud what the difference is between Declics and Decolletes (the heel)?



the toe box is different


----------



## Southern-Belle

DC-Cutie said:


> the toe box is different



Waving...

But the heels are the same height?

I like them they would make my feet look smaller. Are they as comfy as the Decollete?


----------



## babypie

OH yes they are comfy because of the hidden platform.  The toe box is roomier than the decollete too.

I've treated both with suede protector and am super paranoid and careful about scuffing, so far so good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Southern-Belle said:


> Waving...
> 
> But the heels are the same height?
> 
> I like them they would make my feet look smaller. Are they as comfy as the Decollete?



**waves back**

the suede Declics that I have are 140MM, they also come in 120 and I think 100. I will be perfectly honest, I can walk around all day in my decolletes but the declics are strictly for minimal walking.  I feel like I'm literally on the ball of my foot.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!! 
Asha - Trust me...I always pay for it the next day! lol  Most of the time I go home, change, & directly to work! lol  Thats why I make sure I enjoy myself fully because I will pay for it while im miserable at work. lol


----------



## Southern-Belle

Sighs... 

Don't make me do it...

ush:

I've been to Saks 3 times already since the sale started. The last time being a few hours ago...



J*sus please take the wheel...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Southern-Belle said:


> J*sus please take the wheel...



and your car keys and credit cards or cash - LOL


----------



## jh4200

June, your baby is the cutest!  He's so beautiful - and so are your LGs!  

Stinas, looks like so much fun, as always!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks


----------



## Leescah

Hey ladies! Have been sooo busy recently that I've not had much chance to come on here and I've missed soooo much by the looks of things!!! It's a bit daunting trying to catch up hehe! 

Anywhoo I FINALLY have some action pics (kind of... couldn't work out whether they were action or outfit... so opted for action!) from a wedding I went to at the weekend (yes it is the same outfit I wore to the first wedding 2 months ago :shame: - just trying to get my money's worth from my dress since it was quite expensive (for me) lol!!!). Am wearing my black jazz Decolletes


----------



## sara999

gorgeous!


----------



## Stinas

cute shot Leescah !!!


----------



## morfoula

JuneHawk said:


> With my baby on my lap while trying on my new Lady Gres.  I find it funny how Morfoula and Stinas always post party action pics and mine are always baby related, at least the two I've posted so far LOL



believe me... when i have kids you'll see Victoria Beckham shots!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sitting shotgun while my sister, aka my sidekick drives us to a comedy show.  I purposely took a picture while Beyonce's "Single Ladies" was on the radio.  My memory is so bad that I wanted to take a picture to remember a song.  lol






At the comedy club, in my leopard pony pigalles and my sidekick her in hot pink gladiator sandals:


----------



## babypie

Denim and leopard pony go together so well.  Cute shots *Lav*.

*Leescah *great shots!


----------



## Stinas

Lav - I love the pony shot!!!


----------



## Chins4

Red patent Clichys (with an all black outlet) under the desk today


----------



## keya

^ wow, that's hot!, chins!


Lavender Ice ~ Your pics makes me want a pair of leopard pony Pigalles 


Leescah ~ Cute pics! 


June ~ That is a beautiful picture, I think you should frame it. It's very _fashion mommy_.


----------



## jh4200

Leescah, adorable shot!  We miss you around here!

Love the leopard, Lav!  Babypie is right, it looks soo good with denim!

Chins, very sexy!  Wish I could get away with that at my office!


----------



## JuneHawk

Chins4 said:


> Red patent Clichys (with an all black outlet) under the desk today





I'm so upset Mount Street didn't have them in my size when I was there!


----------



## JuneHawk

keya said:


> ^ wow, that's hot!, chins!
> 
> 
> Lavender Ice ~ Your pics makes me want a pair of leopard pony Pigalles
> 
> 
> Leescah ~ Cute pics!
> 
> 
> J*une ~ That is a beautiful picture, I think you should frame it. It's very fashion mommy*.


----------



## jh4200

June, I got my red clichys at Madison in September - maybe they still have some?


----------



## morfoula

Chins4 said:


> Red patent Clichys (with an all black outlet) under the desk today




that's just SEXY!


----------



## babypie

*Chins*, very hot!  How many heads did you turn?!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins- Um. HELLO Hotness!!! 

June- Vegas has them too


----------



## rdgldy

*Chins*, love the clichys with the fishnets!


----------



## gemruby41

*Chins Chins Chins*-you're on fire girl!!!  it!

Today at work with my Babels. 1st picture at my desk and 2nd picture in the bathroom.


----------



## sumnboutme

this pic is old (taken at my bday party last year)...i think we were pretty drunk at that point since this is the only time i've taken a pic of my shoe...lol


----------



## Chins4

Gem you rock those boot!

Sun - love your Activas 

This is me in the office today - Black Patent Pigalles with fishnets and cropped tweed pants.


----------



## gemruby41

*Chins* you are rockin' those fishnets!!


----------



## jh4200

Gem, love those babels!

Sum, that's a great shot!

Chins - seriously with the fishnets - you are so hot I can't stand it!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks...it gets me thinking i should take more pics...

chins - love the fishnets!!!  if i only i could pull those off...


----------



## morfoula

you all look gorgeous!


----------



## Leescah

jh4200 said:


> Leescah, adorable shot! We miss you around here!


----------



## buzzytoes

Chins I love both the shots - I am thinking I need to find some fishnets now. No idea what I would wear them with but man your pic is hot!


----------



## techie81

Love everyone's shots!! And June, this is SO sweet! 



JuneHawk said:


> With my baby on my lap while trying on my new Lady Gres.  I find it funny how Morfoula and Stinas always post party action pics and mine are always baby related, at least the two I've posted so far LOL


----------



## cllover

AWW so adorable!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ok, it has been a while since I posted an action shot, but they are.

1. Yellow Declics picking up the kiddies two weeks ago to go hang out.
2. Black Declics on the plane on the way to Detroit. iPod and magazine      in tow!
3. Black VNs and SOs Ferragamo's at Benihana's last night! I love that rice!


----------



## JuneHawk

Oh, jimmy, I LOVE your yellow declics!  I SO want a pair but I can't do 140.  I wish they came in 120!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks, I think we both have the same love for declics! LOL! I wonder why they don't have these in 120s?


----------



## omnivore

Wow! jimmyshol~
All of them are gogerous~~~


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jimmy i love your action shots!!!


----------



## noah8077

Jimmy every time I see those yellow declics my heart skips a beat.  Love them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks all!

Oh Noah, you will get them!


----------



## shaq91

Jimmy the yellow declics r gorgeous! u look amazing in them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks shaq!


----------



## Stinas

Jimmy those are some great shots!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks stinas!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Get it Girrlllllllll !


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol!


----------



## babypie

*Jimmy* great action shots!!


----------



## rilokiley

jimmyshoogirl- I never thought I'd want yellow shoes, but those declics look amazing!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Yes those yellow declics do look amazing...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you everyone! I love them dearly. Shhh, don't tell my other babies, but they are my fav!


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ok, it has been a while since I posted an action shot, but they are.
> 
> 1. Yellow Declics picking up the kiddies two weeks ago to go hang out.
> 2. Black Declics on the plane on the way to Detroit. iPod and magazine in tow!
> 3. Black VNs and SOs Ferragamo's at Benihana's last night! I love that rice!


 jimmy, I love your shots! You're such a girl on the move!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! Thanks and my feet are definitely paying for it. I have all kinds of intense creams and pedi socks that I wear at night so I can keep these puppies from barking without shoes on!


----------



## lulabee

^^Ahhh the things we do for love! Your puppies look pampered and happy!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you very much!


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl--I love how you got your SO in on your action shot!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks Lav!


----------



## JuneHawk

jimmy, every time my husband sees your avatar he said "there's that girl taunting you with the yellow Declics! Tell her to take them down!" LOL


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh noooo! Sorry June!


----------



## JuneHawk

It's OK, he knows I don't need anyone to taunt me....I'm excellent at doing that all by myself LOL, besides, he jests.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! I am quite familiar with the taunting of ones self! LOL! I have pictures of everything that I want everywhere I turn. It is my form of motivation!


----------



## morfoula

last night me waiting for my girl to FINALLY get ready. having fun shots in the car



















and then here we are drinking it up


----------



## babypie

^ Woah! You are flexible in that 4th pic girl!! LOL  Great shots, lovelovelove those declics.


----------



## morfoula

babypie said:


> ^ Woah! You are flexible in that 4th pic girl!! LOL  Great shots, lovelovelove those declics.



haha i was cracking up about it later thinking about how funny it's gonna look on here
but i had nothing better to do!


----------



## techie81

Man you're brave...I wouldn't get my babies anywhere near those drinks  all that condensation!!!


----------



## morfoula

techie81 said:


> Man you're brave...I wouldn't get my babies anywhere near those drinks  all that condensation!!!



oh hunny i've treated these lovely shoes... anything that comes in contact with them drips RIGHT off


----------



## LaDonna

cute shots!  love the fishnets!  idk if i ever told you, but your tat is cute!


----------



## shaq91

morfula luv those shoes and the pics theyre all gorgeous especially the 4th one hott! the tights r hot also btw lol.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Love the shots morfoula, especially the 4th one!!


----------



## Stinas

Morf - you look like you took off your leg lol  freakazoid


----------



## _Danielle_

*Morfoula* did you took  the 4th one befor or after the drinks 

and is that a mochito


----------



## Stinas

Last night waiting for my friend to finish getting ready.




The aftermath....this morning...poor babies never made it to their box last night lol


----------



## LavenderIce

morfoula--You so crazy!  

Stinas-- lol @ "the aftermath," sounds like you had a late night.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hahaha stinas i love your "aftermath"!!

morfoula! i loove your declics!


----------



## techie81

"Aftermath" ... love it!

Was a bridesmaid in a friend's wedding last weekend. This was before we headed out to the ceremony and my Spanx was wearing me out so I had to kick back for a bit


----------



## IslandSpice

techie81 said:


> Love everyone's shots!! And June, this is SO sweet!



oops


----------



## IslandSpice

JuneHawk said:


> With my baby on my lap while trying on my new Lady Gres. I find it funny how Morfoula and Stinas always post party action pics and mine are always baby related, at least the two I've posted so far LOL


 
This is one of the most adorable pictures I've seen on this thread!


----------



## IslandSpice

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> I can't wait to see your photos *Stinas*...they are always STUNNING!!!
> 
> Here's my FIRST pair of CLs...*Ron Rons - Camel Kid leather - 100mm!* Now I see why you ladies are  over CLs...I got the FEVER now too..there's NO turning back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 433KB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 431KB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 433KB.


 
OMG!!! Where did you find these? They are my nude!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ i think she got those from the cl boutique in vegas if i'm not mistaken


----------



## Jira

Lady, this is gorgeous!!  



JuneHawk said:


>


----------



## Stinas

Yes...the aftermath...very long night...went straight into work...it was one of those nights.


----------



## lolitablue

Stinas said:


> Yes...the aftermath...very long night...went straight into work...it was one of those nights.


 
Stinas...you just made me remember my party days!! LOL!

Techie: your shoes for the weeding are fab.  What are those?


----------



## danicky

*Morf *and *Stina*, looks like you guys had a fun night!!! Wish I would have had the energy to meet up with you ....


----------



## techie81

lolita, they're my first CLs ever...Vanitaritas


----------



## morfoula

thanks everyone for all of your lovely comments 
i love my new panty hose... they are not really fish nets, it's just a cool stitching in the stockings themselves.
haha good thing i was wearing a skirt so i can be flexible


----------



## Stinas

Techie - I love your shots!!!


----------



## sara999

damn techie i'm totally reconsidering thos shoes...they're gorgeous!


----------



## stylelaw

I have noticed alot of you wear your shoes out and the bottoms have stayed red! How do you treat them?


----------



## lulabee

morfoula said:


> last night me waiting for my girl to FINALLY get ready. having fun shots in the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here we are drinking it up


 So cute!! Love your Declics to death!!! Your haircolor is beyond gorgeous too!


----------



## morfoula

aw thanks love


----------



## msJenna

jh4200 said:


> Damn!  I wish I had enough money to "settle" for a Lamborghini!!!!  On another note, love your Iowas!  They look great on you!



I know right? I have to beg my dad for a used Mercedes and heres my boyfriend who's 18 speeding around in a new lamborghini. Life is so unfair

Leecsah did you end up getting the iowa zeppas?!


----------



## Stinas

Last nights shot on the way home...some idiot spilled something on me...looks like a milkey thing.


----------



## LaDonna

ooh no, *stinas*!  i hope your new babies are ok!  loooove the booties though!


----------



## shaq91

i luv ur booties stinas!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Shaq & LaDonna...I just cleaned them up and they are safe lol

Here is me, Morfoula & our friend Kristin last night


----------



## shaq91

^^ that's a cute pic! luv morfoula's shoes!


----------



## thoang0705

That picture looks great! I don't have any friends that are Loubie lovers.


----------



## rainyjewels

^i know, me either....stinas, you guys always look like you have so much fun!!! all while looking fab...


----------



## Stinas

^^yes...we always have fun.  Last night was very interesting...lol....that pic was my second stop lol


----------



## danicky

*Stina,* I love your pics. Looks like you guys had a great time!!


----------



## babypie

^ I know, I'm so jealous, not one but TWO CL lover friends!!


----------



## Stinas

Dana you NEED to come out with me soon!!!  I havent seen you since Sept!!!


babypie said:


> ^ I know, I'm so jealous, not one but TWO CLs lover friends!!


 You should have moved to NJ!!  lol


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^^ Seriously! I don't think any of my friends even know what CLs are!


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> Dana you NEED to come out with me soon!!! I havent seen you since Sept!!!
> 
> You should have moved to NJ!! lol


 
LOL I know!! I tell DH all the time i'm not cut out for all this sunshine and no europeans.  Maybe someday...at least I have friends ready over there with you & Dana


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> LOL I know!! I tell DH all the time i'm not cut out for all this sunshine and no europeans. Maybe someday...at least I have friends ready over there with you & Dana


That would be sooo much fun!!!  I would not be able to move over there...I need  a little snow around this time of year....I always say that until its time to clean the car off & shovel around the house lol


----------



## babypie

Although I'm not used to snow I am used to cold weather and 4 separate seasons.  It rained yesterday and I was soooo homesick!   

I forgot to take action pics tonight ush:


----------



## Leescah

msJenna said:


> I know right? I have to beg my dad for a used Mercedes and heres my boyfriend who's 18 speeding around in a new lamborghini. Life is so unfair
> 
> Leescah did you end up getting the iowa zeppas?!


 
I did indeed and I love them!! Sooo comfortable!!!


----------



## Leescah

Stinas said:


> Last nights shot on the way home...some idiot spilled something on me...looks like a milkey thing.


 
Gorgeous, just gorgeous (the shoes, not the milky stuff heh ) these are so on my hitlist for my next pair.


----------



## keya

Love the Ornirons!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

this is such an addicting thread. im new to the CL forum so this is a lot of fun! all you ladies have such beautiful shoes!!!


----------



## rdgldy

my red patent simples at work last week


----------



## Stinas

Last nights shots...
Here is me excited to wear my shoes...




Me & my friend(not CL's, but Rolando look-alikes)




Here is a group shot...me & my CL's, my mom has her sequin shoes, my little cousin with the diamond shoes & my friend w/her Rolando look-alikes.


----------



## keya

^ lol, I can't even imagine the looks I'd get :blink: if I asked my fam to join in on a group shoe pic  

Great shots, though!


----------



## Noegirl05

fab stinas


----------



## evolkatie

omg stinas i love those pailettes!


----------



## LaDonna

*Stinas* those paillettes are really pretty!


----------



## noah8077

Stinas I honestly await your weekend action shots!  I lead a much too dull and boring life!


----------



## danicky

Rdgldy, love them.

Stina, you are too funny!! Love the pics!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas--so good to see the ladies in your family getting in on your action shots.


----------



## Stinas

My mom was soooo excited to take that shot lol


----------



## babypie

Nice action shots ladies!


----------



## Xander

Stina gorgeous action shots as usual. Compliments to your mom as well.


----------



## omnivore

rdgldy said:


> my red patent simples at work last week


Is this he red patent your said you got for 300 in the saks sale thread? so cute!!!!! I am so jealous


----------



## omnivore

Stinas said:


> Thanks Shaq & LaDonna...I just cleaned them up and they are safe lol
> 
> Here is me, Morfoula & our friend Kristin last night


 
Cool! wish I lived in NYC, the city.


----------



## rdgldy

omnivore said:


> Is this he red patent your said you got for 300 in the saks sale thread? so cute!!!!! I am so jealous



yes!  thanks.


----------



## sara999

stinas i love your shots! plus i love that your family is in them as well


rdgldy love your simples! i can't wait for my red decolletes!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, Sara-I can't wait to see the red decollettes!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Stinas has the oh so fun party shots. June has the glamour baby shots. Baby has her car shots. I have my sports shots.Luckily for me there was no pain involved like at the football game! I took my Rose gold VPs to the oldest bonus kid's basketball game Monday. I love these shoes!


----------



## morfoula

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Stinas has the oh so fun party shots. June has the glamour baby shots. Baby has her car shots. I have my sports shots.Luckily for me there was no pain involved like at the football game! I took my Rose gold VPs to the oldest bonus kid's basketball game Monday. I love these shoes!



awesome


----------



## Stinas

^^LOL...I love those on you!!  Im glad I got them now...They look better on you w/your darker skin tone.  Love it!
You have to come over here so we can take an action shot together!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Your shots are always so cute Jimmy!!! Tell your SO that I peep the FRESH white lacostes and church socks...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

B00m, I will tell him!  He had just come from a meeting and had to change in a hurry, in his defense.

Stinas, whenever I am in NJ I will definitely be looking for you and morfoula! LOL


----------



## babypie

Jimmy those gold VPs look gorgeous with the dark denim. 

I love all our "signature" action shots.


----------



## morfoula

jimmyshoogirl said:


> B00m, I will tell him!  He had just come from a meeting and had to change in a hurry, in his defense.
> 
> Stinas, whenever I am in NJ I will definitely be looking for you and morfoula! LOL




yay! i can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellezza

lol this is such a cute topic! i should remember my camera and take a picture of my shoes.


----------



## cjy

Jimmy I know you had the most sexy feet and shoes there!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

This is so impulsive but...

I went to Denver yesterday for a field trip to the Denver Art Museum and decided to see if anything was left over in the Neimans sale and lo.....

I bought them and WORE them out!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Cute!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Congrats on the score L&A, those are amazing! I want grey flannel NPs!

Thanks for the compliments girls!!


----------



## shaq91

L&A sooooo cute!


----------



## YaYa3

you're SO lucky!!  congrats.


----------



## babypie

Yay for impulse purchases L&A!


----------



## Stinas

L&A - CLASSIC!!!  Reminds me of when I was little and my mom always let me wear my new school sneakers out of the store lol....maybe because I had like 5 others we just bought?? hmmmm....sometimes I wonder where I got my obsession from? lol


----------



## bellezza

^ cute! are those denim? if they are, that's very cool! they have an interesting look that i like. great purchase!


----------



## noah8077

^^^They are flannel.

And too cute!  I want a pair of those too....


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks for all of the yummy compliments! I feel like this pair really rounds out my collection nicely given the color and texture....


----------



## LavenderIce

My red patent Clichy as I wait to depart for the wine country the day before Thanksgiving:






Waiting some more in my Bourges (excuse the dirty mirror):






My Bourges and my sister's Guiseppe Zanotti gladiators:






My Helmuts on the stage at Punchline SF:






With my sister and her black patent YSL Tribute sandals and my black jazz Helmuts last night front row at the Punchline:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That is a lot of action you got going on there Lav! 

Your sister has some really nice non-CL shoes, always!! What type of pants does she have on in the last shot? Leather? Or, are they the tights we all ran to get? LOL!


----------



## LavenderIce

lol jimmy!  If by action, you mean waiting, then I do have a lot of action going on.  lol  I sure am trying to bring a lot of action to my CLs.  Gotta wear them, what else am I gonna do?  In both pics my sister is wear the infamous Tarjay liquid leggings.  They are a show stopper, that's for sure.  One of the comedians complimented them during his act.  My sister definitely has a more diversified shoe collection than I do.  She does not limit herself to one designer, whereas my attitude is, if it's not CL, what's the point?


----------



## Stinas

LAV - Love the shots!!!  I sooo want to go to a wine country in cali!  Next time I visit I HAVE to go!  You guys looked like you had a blast!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yea, when I said action, I was thinking of you waiting! LOL! 

Tarjay liquid leggings, I should have gotten those, instead of the ones from Express!

I am noticing her diversity! I try to do so, but it never works. I have a streaky attitude. I was into Jimmy Choo last year and GZ before that. I think I will manage to stick with CLs though; to me they have enough diversity for me!

I do buy flats though.


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas--You must come to Cali!

jimmy--The shoe that started it all for me was a GZ.  Then it was Dior, Gucci and JC.  None come close to my love for CL though.  My sister nearly hurt my feelings when she told me, "I don't want to be all about one designer like you."  I mean, if it's not CL, what's the point?  lol


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> My red patent Clichy as I wait to depart for the wine country the day before Thanksgiving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting some more in my Bourges (excuse the dirty mirror):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bourges and my sister's Guiseppe Zanotti gladiators:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Helmuts on the stage at Punchline SF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sister and her black patent YSL Tribute sandals and my black jazz Helmuts last night front row at the Punchline:


So many gorgeous shoes!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LavenderIce said:


> Stinas--You must come to Cali!
> 
> jimmy--The shoe that started it all for me was a GZ.  Then it was Dior, Gucci and JC.  None come close to my love for CL though.  My sister nearly hurt my feelings when she told me, "I don't want to be all about one designer like you." * I mean, if it's not CL, what's the point?*  lol


LOL! I know, right?!

I love how you said _nearly _hurt your feelings! LOL!


----------



## LavenderIce

As much of a diehard as I am, it's only shoes.  Besides, I can't be that hurt if her non-CLs are good ones.  I do appreciate there is _some_ fabulosity other than CLs.


----------



## Stinas

LAV - I should be there in the next few months...maybe around Feb.  My  cousins live in Orange County...Downey & Cypres...we totally need to go CL shopping!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

You should try to go around the end of Feb. Stinas!  There is a CL signing at the SCP boutique on the 25th.


----------



## carlinha

i love everyone's shots as usual!!!  stinas, you always look like you are having a blast!

lav - so many great shoes!

here is my royal blue satin VPs i wore to my bf's holiday party... and in addition to the tan i brought back home from mexico... i got this too!  a foot tattoo (a turtle surrounded by some waves)


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

WOW Carlinha!!! You & your CLs are looking SMOKING HOTTT for real!!! How in the heck did you get OUT of Mexico girl...I am surprised they did not keep you!

Really you are shutting it DOWN!!!  Your tattoo is beautiful too & it looks GRREEAATTT on you...it certainly adds a little something MORE to your CLs in a good way!!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## sara999

due to not one...but TWO severe ankle sprains i am limited in my ability to walk so excuse the shoddy pictures. my new red eelskin decolletes on my bed (i crossed my legs to cover the bruising and swelling...i can't stand in heels right now, it's too painful. laying down or sitting only!)


----------



## bagmad73

*Sara* -  your decolletes look amazing!! So sorry to hear about your ankle sprains, I hope you get better soon!


----------



## gemruby41

They are beautiful Sara!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Looove the colour Sara .. and thank you!!!


----------



## ceseeber

Carlinha, those blue VP's are so pretty! It's such a lush color. 

I'd love to see a more detailed picture of your tattoo. I rembember reading somewhere that sailors got tattoos of turtles to symbolize they've traveled south of the equator, so if you haven't done so yet maybe you need you'll need to show us action shots of CL's down under!
Congrats on the tattoo...looks gorgeous!


----------



## shaq91

Lavenderice all the pics r awesome! I luv urs & ur sisters shoes! She should deffintly join tpf!


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha--looking gorgeous as always!

sara--every pic of yours makes me happy.  Keep of your feet until the ankles are better!  The sooner you heal, the sooner you can wear those babies out.

thanks carlinha and shaq.


----------



## lolitablue

Carlinha: love the blue, your tan and the tattoo. Rocking it, girl!!

I took the Rose Gold VPs out on Saturday (to a party) here with an Appletini.

I cannot stand the scratches so they may visit the cobbler, today. What do you guys think? Black with gold tip?


----------



## *Lo

Lolita I love the pic!!! Partying in your CL's what could be better?  They look fab on you


----------



## legaldiva

Where do I find the Target liquid leggings ... are they on the website?


----------



## LavenderIce

legal, my sister bought them at the store.


----------



## carlinha

thank you *arm candy lady & lav*!!!

*sara* - i LOVE your red eel decolletes, i WANT THEM!!! 

*lolitablue* - i  your rose gold VPs!!! 

*cesebeer* - thank you!  i have never heard that before about sailors and turtle tattoos... very interesting... 

i don't have a better pic of my tattoo as it is very new and still in the healing process... but here is one when i was getting it done... it's very symbolic for me because i love the water and i knew i wanted something with waves (i had thought about it for several years now), and i am very into scuba diving, but i had never seen turtles diving and i had been dying to see one, and when i was in mexico, i saw several turtles on almost every single dive!!!  i really love them, they are very special creatures.


----------



## ceseeber

now I see it!...awesome... I'm a tattooed scuba girl too, so I can totally relate.

Congratulation on the beautiful art you have. Now people aren't going to know what to compliment first, your shoes or your ink!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

WOW!!!! CARLINHA, 1) Love those blue VPs. Whenever you get tired of them I want dibs!! LOL! 2) That tattoo is amazing and has such detail!! You no longer have to watermark your photo's now!

Lolita, love those Rose VPs!


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> WOW!!!! CARLINHA, 1) Love those blue VPs. Whenever you get tired of them I want dibs!! LOL! 2) That tattoo is amazing and has such detail!! You no longer have to watermark your photo's now!
> 
> Lolita, love those Rose VPs!



thanks darling!  you are my shoe twin... so if god forbid anything bad ever happens to me, i should bequeath my shoes to you!  LOL... or we should find a way to swap our shoes if we get tired of them 

and i never thought about it... but i guess my tattoo is my watermark now!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## fmd914

Lav - I wish I lived closer to my sister and we got to hang out as much as you and your sister - you two always look like you're having such fun!

Carlinha  - each time I see your blue satin VP I think - gotta get me some of those!

Sara - I am so happy to see you getting some of your dream shoes finally!  I am so happy things are improving for you.  Although I have to admit - if those red eel decs had been my size, there would have been a race for them - and I am not ashamed to beat up on an invalid!


----------



## morfoula

carl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ur tattooo is sick! (welcome to the club hehehehe)
love all ur pix ladies!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sara, I am sorry, I totally missed your eel decolletes. They are amazing in that color/material! Congrats! But sorry about BOTH ankle sprains! OUCH!!


----------



## *Lo

Going out to dinner (boring pic, lol) I need to take more party pics when I go out, hehe

Oh these are the Nude ALti pump, which have become quite comfy


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I really like the nude alti pump and bonus points that they are actually comfy

They look great on you


----------



## *Lo

Thanks NAkedmosher!  At first they were not comfy at all for me but after a few days breaking them in at home i have been wearing them and they feel good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Loubies and a Latte, great way to take a break between shopping with fellow tPFer, SurlyGirl....


----------



## rdgldy

*Lo*, the Altis are so pretty!
*DC*-the boots look amazing.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG, I got to get me some boots!!


----------



## surlygirl

I know! Me, too, *jimmyshoo*! They look fantastic! Every SA we encountered absolutely drooled over *DC-Cutie* in her Babels! Fierce, fierce ... FIERCE!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Babels, you say?! Umkay! Damn it! The list continues to grow...


----------



## samhainophobia

Hot!  Makes me kind of sad that the pair I ordered is suede rather than leather, but I'm sure I'll live .


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Rdgldy!!! 

DC your boots look absolutely amazing on you and of what i see your outfit looks gorgeous too!!


----------



## shaq91

DC those boots look fantastic on u!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

DC-Cutie said:


> Loubies and a Latte, great way to take a break between shopping with fellow tPFer, SurlyGirl....



i need some boots!

they look great on you dc ... did you ladies have a good time?


----------



## DC-Cutie

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i need some boots!
> 
> they look great on you dc ... did you ladies have a good time?



Thank you.  yes, SurlyGirl and I had a great time, she's my shopping bud..  We have no life - LOL.  Matter of fact, we're going to have on a wait-for-FEDEX-man party on Friday


----------



## keya

Great pictures, everyone! 
Love the boots!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*DC*, you look like a model!!!! *Absolutely* *stunning*!

I'm always so envious of meet-ups! Hope you and Surly had an awesome time!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Oh, dang...I've missed alot!

My Girlfriend, *Lav*! Love the shots and I NEED to get out to wine country with you.

*Carlinha*, you take my breath away.  The blue of the VP's and the tattoo...what more can I say?

*Sara*, I LOVE that color! Sending you good ankle-healing vibes!

*Lolita*! You are so my girl...those rose golds/appletini look smoking and delicious!

*Lo*, the nudes look amazing on you!


----------



## YaYa3

*DC*, love the boots!!!  i agree with L&A ... a meet-up would be SO much fun!  you girls are really lucky!


----------



## Alice1979

DC-Cutie said:


> Loubies and a Latte, great way to take a break between shopping with fellow tPFer, SurlyGirl....


 
Gorgeous boots. I'm so jealous of that latte, being right along side of those beautiful boots... Lol


----------



## Zophie

To my amazement today we had SNOW in New Orleans!  Here are my Alta Ariella boots, not on my feet yet so I don't slip and fall on my behind in the ice and snow.


----------



## YaYa3

snow in NO!  WOW!  i'm sure you rocked those boots once you got inside!


----------



## rilokiley

*lolita*- I can't wait to see your "new" VP!
**Lo*- I love the nude Alti! 
*DC-Cutie*- those boots look seriously HOT with those jeans 
*Zophie*- don't leave your boots out in the cold for too long!  my friend in Baton Rouge was telling me how they shut everything down b/c they were so unprepared for the snow


----------



## Zophie

My boots went on my feet as soon as I got in the building and they were fine.  My hair was another story.  I had snow in it, which then melted, and I ended up looking sort of like a drowned cat.


----------



## sara999

just a quick shot of my new arrivals. i'm waiting for the other 2 to arrive and then i'll do a full reveal


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Ohhh weee!!! What a GORGEOUS pair Sara!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

SARAAAAA!!! Such a tease. They are so pretty!


----------



## surlygirl

Yay, sara!!! The lizard looks amazing! Can't wait to see the pics ...


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow sara they are gorgeous, congrats.  I want to see more pics.


----------



## keya

Wow, Sara, they're gorgeous!


Zophie ~ Poor boots, getting snowed down


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Zophie* - a true diva struts like the mailman - rain, sleet or snow....  Cute pic
*Sara* - don't come in here with teasing....


----------



## kuromi-chan

sara, those lizard VPs are stunning!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*sara!!!*  those are _beyond_ gorgeous!  damn, girl.


----------



## ceseeber

Sara, those Lizards are an awesome score!


----------



## noah8077

Me and oldest DD waiting in the car for her dance teacher to get to class this evening.


----------



## *Lo

AWWWWW!!! love that pic Noah!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! How cute!


----------



## shaq91

^^ cute!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

that is just precious, Noah.....


----------



## Zophie

Sara, love the new CLs!  I can't wait to see the others.

noah, that pic is too cute.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the lizard vps!

noah your pic is so cute!


----------



## lulabee

noah8077 said:


> Me and oldest DD waiting in the car for her dance teacher to get to class this evening.


 Adorable noah!


----------



## lulabee

sara999 said:


> just a quick shot of my new arrivals. i'm waiting for the other 2 to arrive and then i'll do a full reveal


 Hot damn sara! Those are stunning!


----------



## rdgldy

noah8077 said:


> Me and oldest DD waiting in the car for her dance teacher to get to class this evening.


Noah, what a great shot!  Love the triclos, shoe twin.


----------



## rdgldy

Sara, your shoes are stunning.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks everyone!

I laughed because Stinas has her "girls" that she takes action shots with...... and well, I have got mine (ages 3 & 5)!


----------



## babypie

Noah what a beautiful shot!!
Sara 
everyone looks great...


----------



## laureenthemean

Noah, so cute!  sara, LOVE the ring lizard!  I think it's my favorite exotic.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Noah that is such a cute picture! 
Sara- those lizards are so cool! Can't wait to see the rest of your purchases!


----------



## YaYa3

*Noah*, love the picture!  and i want your shoes!!


----------



## hlp_28

Wore my yoyo zeppa for the first time. It is suprisingly quite comfy. 
I LOVE it !!


----------



## javaboo

Great shot *hlp*!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Noah- I am in love with those tricolos, they are gorgeous!
Hlp- Those lace yoyo's are really pretty, glad they're comfy
Sara- I'm drooling over your lizard vp's!


----------



## sara999

hlp i have a pair of yoyo zeppas and i love them!


----------



## bagmad73

hlp_28 said:


> Wore my yoyo zeppa for the first time. It is suprisingly quite comfy.
> I LOVE it !!



*hlp_28* - those look oh so pretty!!!


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks *Ladylouboutin* & *bagmad*.

*Javaboo* - I love that shoe !!! THANK YOU 
*sara* - Me too!!! I find it much more comfy than the vp !!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Sara*...I'm speechless!


----------



## glamgrl921

*Sara & Noah-* Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*hlp*-those are so pretty.


----------



## fmd914

SARA - Don't tease!!!!!  We need to see more and more and more!!!!

Noah - I have to pull my triclos out and wear them - they are too cute!


----------



## Stinas

Noah - that is the cutest pic EVER!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

A shot while I was at dinner:


----------



## 8seventeen19

*sigh* Anemones!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i'm sure everyone was lusting after your shoes laureen


----------



## DC-Cutie

A little risque, but hey....things happen after a few drinks - LOL


----------



## surlygirl




----------



## lulabee

^^Hubba hubba! LOL, that's a cute shot though DC.


----------



## rdgldy

yeesch!!


----------



## lolitablue

Cool picture, DC!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Our poor men having to partake in our pictures!! DC - that is too funny!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ANEMONE'S!!??

I LOVE THEM!!! Laureen - I am sure you got tons of stares!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Our poor men having to partake in our pictures!! DC - that is too funny!



You were on my mind when I thought of taking this pic...  Poor men is right, but they love every minute of it.  I had 2 men interrupt our conversation to compliment me on my shoes (while the wives were rolling their eyes,, giving me a fake smile)


----------



## shockboogie

DC-Cutie said:


> You were on my mind when I thought of taking this pic...  Poor men is right, but they love every minute of it.  I had 2 men interrupt our conversation to compliment me on my shoes (while the wives were rolling their eyes,, giving me a fake smile)




CLs definitely get us in trouble ey?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hehe!! I know those eye roles all too well!! They should take pics of their shoes too!!

They do love every minute of it. Sometimes I think mine get more of a kick out of taking pics than I do!! We went to out the other day and he asked me if I would take a pic of OUR shoes! LOL!

I didn't take the pic because this is MY thing. Let me decide when I want to take a pic, please. LOL!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *naked* and *jimmy*!  

*DC*, I love that shot, and all the drama the shoes brought on, haha!


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> You were on my mind when I thought of taking this pic... Poor men is right, but they love every minute of it. I had 2 men interrupt our conversation to compliment me on my shoes (while the wives were rolling their eyes,, giving me a fake smile)


 
To quote you ... "Get it girl!!!"


----------



## LavenderIce

There have been some hot action shots around here--lizards, anemones and the sizzling DC-Cutie and her man!  Whew!  I gotta take a cold shower.  lol

My sister has gotten so used to our action shots and does not shy away from the camera either.  She's gotten to the point of asking to see the pic right after we take it and then asking for a re-do if she finds something wrong.


----------



## hlp_28

*DC Cutie* - that is such a funny pic !!


----------



## LavenderIce

My black jazz Helmuts, graffiti Mrs. Boxe, black Bourges and red patent Clichy in a shopping bag after a trip to the cobblers for a Vibram touch up:


----------



## JuneHawk

Lavender, I love those red patent clichy


----------



## babypie

DC-Cutie said:


> You were on my mind when I thought of taking this pic...  Poor men is right, but they love every minute of it.  I had 2 men interrupt our conversation to compliment me on my shoes (while the wives were rolling their eyes,, giving me a fake smile)



LOL that is too funny!  DH would be dead meat if he did that...he knows *I *have the best shoes anywhere we go!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lavender ... i see some pretty shoes in that bad! Clichys 

dc-cutie: awesome pic! i love how the other husbands were admiring your cls!


----------



## laureenthemean

Lav, I  them all, especially your Clichys and Miss Boxe!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL DC-Cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya'll are too cute!


----------



## YaYa3

*DC!*  your pic is TDF!!!  (your guy looks like a cutie too!)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks ladies....  We had a great time.  And he gets a kick out of seeing others swoon over my shoes - typical male..


----------



## Alice1979

Decided to rock my adviser's X'mas party with my red glittart np, but haven't decided on a top.


----------



## LavenderIce

Alice, once you decide on your top, you gotta post an outfit pic and take another action pic when you're at the party.


----------



## LavenderIce

According to surlygirl--here are Jennifer Aniston and Courtney Cox
  aka as Lav and Lav's sister in the wine country yet again sporting Bourges and C'est Mois:










^Such a cute French place.





^As often as I go to the wine country, I've never been during the holidays, it's so pretty with the lights.


----------



## YaYa3

*lavendarice*, love the shoes in your bag!  and *alice,* yes ... post pics when you decide on your top.  you'll be rockin' the party with those NPs!


----------



## LavenderIce

An action = waiting shot of my sister just for jimmyshoo:


----------



## noah8077

LOL, I had to go and look at lav's pictures to see what shoes she had in her bag in wine country and then I realized YaYa meant the previous pictures!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! Lav! Your sister is getting in on the "action" too I see! LOL! You guys look like you have so much fun! A built in BFF!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Lav *- I love the pics with your sis.  I wish mine was near by so we could do some action shots...  looks like you guys always have a good time..


----------



## LavenderIce

Since we're the only two over the age of 30 who are unattached, not married with children within our group of friends, we're the only ones left who can go out and get dressed with CLs.


----------



## YaYa3

noah8077 said:


> LOL, I had to go and look at lav's pictures to see what shoes she had in her bag in wine country and then I realized YaYa meant the previous pictures!



yeah, sorry ... i'm trying to catch up!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love your boots lav!

 I really like the taupe cest mois on ur sis .. They look great on her! Looks like u guys had a great time


----------



## surlygirl

Oh my gosh, *Lav*! Rachel and Monica go to wine country!  You and your sister take some of the best action shots. I'm glad you ( or Lady Gaga ) pulled her over to the CL side at least occasionally! I know she's an equal opportunity shoe gal!


----------



## shaq91

Alice those look gorgeous on u!


----------



## Stinas

oooooo Lav!!!!!!  Im soooo calling you when I come to Cali!
You and your sis remind me of me & my cousin...minus the CL's for my cousin....She is 18...I know I know....its time to get her on the bandwagon.  Soon.  lol  My addiction is rubbing off on her hehehe


----------



## carlinha

MC glitter NPs at work holiday party


----------



## techie81

Ooh, they sparkle nicely!


----------



## IslandSpice

Very pretty glitters...and love the color of your dress!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> oooooo Lav!!!!!! Im soooo calling you when I come to Cali!
> You and your sis remind me of me & my cousin...minus the CL's for my cousin....She is 18...I know I know....its time to get her on the bandwagon. Soon. lol My addiction is rubbing off on her hehehe


 
Call me Stinas, I'll be waiting.    I have a younger cousin who is so fashion savvy, I know she'll be in CLs when she's older.


----------



## shaq91

Carlinha they look amazing on u! I luv the dress btw!


----------



## lulabee

Love the sparklies Carlinha! Your tat is so cool too!


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> Call me Stinas, I'll be waiting.  I have a younger cousin who is so fashion savvy, I know she'll be in CLs when she's older.


I will for sure!!!  We will have a blast!!


----------



## Stinas

Last week on the way home...


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Alice*...love the glittart NP's!
*Lav*, you and sis look beautiful and so chic as always!!
*Carlinha*, you look like an absolute princess in those glitters...the pictures are mystical!
*Stinas*, lol...that's how mine usually come home, too!


----------



## lvpiggy

tehehe . . . my boss's wife wore CLs to the holiday party . . . . he blamed me, and i accepted full responsibility! then i told him to go away so we could take an action shot


----------



## lulabee

Very cute lv!


----------



## noah8077

My decolletes out on the cold!


----------



## rilokiley

oh no!!  poor babies!!


----------



## lulabee

noah8077 said:


> My decolletes out on the cold!


 LOL, I am cringing!! Poor babies look cold!


----------



## rdgldy

those poor shoes!


----------



## laureenthemean

lv, you certainly are an expert enabler!  Cute picture.

noah, brr!  Never mind the shoes, your feet look cold!


----------



## carlinha

noah8077 said:


> My decolletes out on the cold!



GASP!!!


----------



## babypie

Noah wow!!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah!* are those your new decolletes???  girl!  i hope you've put them to bed now in a nice warm blanket.


----------



## hlp_28

LOL!! I love everyone's reaction about Noah's decollete !!! I had the same !!!


----------



## buzzytoes

noah8077 said:


> My decolletes out on the cold!


 
I actually almost took an action shot with one foot in my ronrons and one foot in my snow boots when I was changing them in the car after doing a closing. The realtor even told me "Be careful in those heels out there you'll break your neck!" CLs + me + ice = an interesting time trying to walk.


----------



## Katykit01

*Noah* I can not believe it...your poor Decolletes and YOUR TOES must have been frozen a bit too.... Glad to know a little H2O doesnt hurt patent leather.


----------



## savvysgirl

noah8077 said:


> My decolletes out on the cold!


 

This pic is so cute ... like seeing a cat or puppy that's been playing in the snow!!! Can't believe you wore heels out in the snow though!!


----------



## noah8077

Your reactions to my picture were priceless!  I did tell you all I wear my shoes as often as I can, and patent can't be harmed with a little snow!


----------



## JuneHawk

Striking a pose during outfit pics LOL Pewter Lady Gres


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hahaha you look great june!


----------



## JuneHawk

pewter Lady Gres (again!) on their way home from a nice meal out at with my husband (sans baby) at Morton's


----------



## b00mbaka

I love it! That is how I always pose in my nightclub pictures!



JuneHawk said:


> Striking a pose during outfit pics LOL Pewter Lady Gres


----------



## luxlover

very cute post JuneHawk! love it =).


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> tehehe . . . my boss's wife wore CLs to the holiday party . . . . he blamed me, and i accepted full responsibility! then i told him to go away so we could take an action shot



hahaha so thats why he can recognize CL's...his wife loves them now too thanks to you LOL.

let me guess, you're wearing the pigalles...


----------



## luxlover

noah8077 said:


> My decolletes out on the cold!



hahaha cute! I wear my patents out in the rain sometimes, since water doesnt hurt patent leather. No snow here in CA, or I would wear patent CL's out when its snowing.


----------



## b00mbaka

On my way to the club last night:





And in the club:


----------



## rdgldy

boombaka, you look HOT!!


----------



## laureenthemean

June, you're so cute; your hair is especially pretty!  I love Morton's!  Have you tried their chocolate souffle?  SOOO good.

b00mbaka, hot as always!  Love the coat especially.


----------



## YaYa3

*b00mbaka,* you look HOT!  great pics!!!  your coat is fabulous.


----------



## noah8077

b00m, I love the shots, and I love the coat too!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks rdgldy, laureen, YaYa, & noah! It's from Forever21! It's not warm at all but I love the compliments so I freeze my behind off wearing it! LOL


----------



## JuneHawk

laureenthemean said:


> June, you're so cute; your hair is especially pretty!  I love Morton's!  Have you tried their chocolate souffle?  SOOO good.
> 
> b00mbaka, hot as always!  Love the coat especially.



I haven't....I don't like chocolate


----------



## samhainophobia

b00m, LOVE the Mads!  They look fab.


----------



## laureenthemean

JuneHawk said:


> I haven't....I don't like chocolate



Oh, but they have Grand Marnier and raspberry souffles too!  Served with a big dollop of real whipped cream...yum!


----------



## mikakaren

*b00mbaka - *you look amazing!! and I love your Mad Marys!
*JuneHawk - *I love your pose!! Definately shows off those gorgeous Loubies!


----------



## lvpiggy

b00mbaka said:


> On my way to the club last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the club:


----------



## lvpiggy

JuneHawk said:


> Striking a pose during outfit pics LOL Pewter Lady Gres


 
love it!  it's totally obvious from the pic that you must be super fun IRL


----------



## lvpiggy

noah8077 said:


> My decolletes out on the cold!


 


hehe cute pic!  __


----------



## sara999

she is fun in real life! love the action shots june! i used to know a girl in high school who didn't like chocolate...that just doesn't make any sense to me!!!!

boom love the shoes!


----------



## Raffaluv

Boom- You look adorable!  Soo cute - lovin' the entire outfit!  

June - Love your pants, you look amazing!  Cute pose!

You guys are total inspiration!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Noah - I love it!!! Wear your shoes without fear!!

b00m - I am still looking for this shy person!! I love the "party in the back" shots!!

June - so cute!

lv - Your story reminds me of when we went to the dealer last week. I was looking for the shopping spots in NY and this guy came around the corner, after over hearing me say that I was looking for the shoe places, and said _oh my wife loves CLs and see always go to... (some place on W Broadway _I forgot the name) and my SO shot him this look like why are you telling her that!  

That was guy enabling at its finest!

Ok this was my shot from last night. My girlfriends had a mini bday party for me last night!! I should have shown the drink shots, but was a little too tipsy to remember to take the pic. This is all I got. BTW, my friends were going crazy over the color, so much so they didn't ask the price this time. I think they were too drunk too though! (Excuse the polish! I had a totally different outfit picked out and changed my mind at the last minute, and this polish clashed with my outfit. UGH!) 

I must buy another pair of these shoes, I love hem so much!! They go with so many things!


----------



## YaYa3

love the shoes AND the bag, *jimmy!!*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks YaYa!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*lv-* ohhh pretty, for a secon there i thought the two pink asterixes on your watermark thingy was part of the shoe, n was thinking hmmm havent seen them b4 they r different then looked closer and it was my blindness =P
*
Noah*-woooaaahhhh you feet must be like frozen peas there! makes me miss the cold!

*June*- ultra cute!

*boom*- the amount of double takes people must have given you =P

*jimmy*-i actually like the polish, its very barbie... and barbie=yay! love love the shoes and SNAP! got the same bag =P


----------



## laureenthemean

jimmmy, love the shot!  Those shoes look so pretty on you.


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Noah - I love it!!! Wear your shoes without fear!!
> 
> b00m - I am still looking for this shy person!! I love the "party in the back" shots!!
> 
> June - so cute!
> 
> lv - Your story reminds me of when we went to the dealer last week. I was looking for the shopping spots in NY and this guy came around the corner, after over hearing me say that I was looking for the shoe places, and said _oh my wife loves CLs and see always go to... (some place on W Broadway _I forgot the name) and my SO shot him this look like why are you telling her that!
> 
> That was guy enabling at its finest!
> 
> Ok this was my shot from last night. My girlfriends had a mini bday party for me last night!! I should have shown the drink shots, but was a little too tipsy to remember to take the pic. This is all I got. BTW, my friends were going crazy over the color, so much so they didn't ask the price this time. I think they were too drunk too though! (Excuse the polish! I had a totally different outfit picked out and changed my mind at the last minute, and this polish clashed with my outfit. UGH!)
> 
> I must buy another pair of these shoes, I love hem so much!! They go with so many things!


 Dammmm jimmy that is a gorgeous color with your skin tone! I'm actually liking the polish.


----------



## hlp_28

*LOVE *the polish *Jimmy *


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

*jimmyshoogirl* - That color is TDF! *Adds them to my wishlist*

I wish it wasn't snowing like crazy outside.. my poor toes would freeze trying to wear them out now


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you girls!! I do like the polish too, but with the total look, I was like Rudolph the pink toed reindeer!


----------



## Bagologist

^^LOL but I love the look! Pink toed reindeer and all! I also love your Damier Azur speedy.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks! The bag is starting to grow on me. I have had it since Oct of last year and have only carried a few times. I wanted the 25 but my SO got the 35 instead, damn it!


----------



## Bagologist

^^I actually did have the Azur 35 but returned it the next day because I wanted something else. I do regret that I did cause I love the Azur pattern but I do have the regular damier speedy 35. It's a nice size bag.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jimmy those look great!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Bag - majority of the times I have carried it, it was used as a carry on bag. It is too big for me to carry often, but I do like the pattern. Returning was not an option, since my SO would take it personally . He let the SA convince him that the 35 was a better deal, sucker!lol
 I just hate that now, the 25 is the same price that was paid for the 35. Darn price increases!

Thanks naked!


----------



## Xander

I want to thank you all for the lovely pics, well done.


----------



## laureenthemean

My shoe next to SO's aunt's car.  I wanted to get a picture of the sole, but it didn't quite work out, haha.  Here are my red Coxinelles, though they look pink in the photo.


----------



## noah8077

Love it Laureen, I am thinking I need red shoes like yours!


----------



## savvysgirl

Hehe, I quite like them in pink 

Nice shoes!


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> My shoe next to SO's aunt's car. I wanted to get a picture of the sole, but it didn't quite work out, haha. Here are my red Coxinelles, though they look pink in the photo.


 Totally sexy shot laureen! What denim are you wearing???


----------



## YaYa3

great pic, *laureen!*  what fun!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

it matches!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks noah, savvy, lulabee, YaYa, and lilgooseberry!  

Lulabee, they're a pair of James jeans.  I can't remember the wash, but they have rainbow-colored embroidery on the back, haha.


----------



## legaldiva

Leopard ponyhair Helmuts ... day in the office.


----------



## rdgldy

looking good!


----------



## bambolina

My new Rolandos busy surfing the forum.


----------



## noah8077

Love this action shot!


----------



## Katykit01

*Bambolina* Love that action shot! I must add a pair of black patent rolandos to my collection 

*Legaldiva* As always, very classy


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow! There has been a lot of action in this thread since yesterday!! I love them all!


----------



## buzzytoes

Love that pic *Bambolina* - classic!


----------



## buzzytoes

laureenthemean said:


> My shoe next to SO's aunt's car. I wanted to get a picture of the sole, but it didn't quite work out, haha. Here are my red Coxinelles, though they look pink in the photo.


 
Before I read the description I thought "omg someone has a hot pink car!"


----------



## laureenthemean

^^LOL!  

Love the helmuts, legal!

Cute shot, bambolina!


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks noah, savvy, lulabee, YaYa, and lilgooseberry!
> 
> Lulabee, they're a pair of James jeans. I can't remember the wash, but they have rainbow-colored embroidery on the back, haha.


 Love them!


----------



## carlinha

*islandspice, techie, shaq, lulabee, lovely&amazing*
*
june* - you look stunning in that outfit, and i love your pose!
*
boombaka* - girl, you are SMOKING HOT!!!!  sizzzzzllleee....

*jimmyshoogirl *- love the gold VPs!!!  and they look great with the bag
*
laureen* - your shoes look like they match the car perfectly!  it should be a car or shoe ad!

*legaldiva* - loving the animal print at work!
*
bambolina* - i  this photo!!! soooo cute


----------



## Stinas

Great shots everyone!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

ROFLMAO!  I made a guest appearance in that shot!!!  

Gorgeous shoes, bambolina.  I didn't think I was feeling the Rolandos, but the more pictures I see, the more I think I need to go try a pair on to make sure.

Legaldiva -- oh, I wish I could wear jeans to the office!  So jealous!  Love the leopard Helmuts.



bambolina said:


> My new Rolandos busy surfing the forum.


----------



## legaldiva

^ Not jeans!  No, no, no!!  Black wool Trina Turk slacks ...


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks *samhainophobia, mikakaren, lvpiggy, sara999, raffaluv, jimmyshoogirl (you change your polish for every outfit?), *and *calinha.*

*xander*, why are you thanking us for the pics??? We didn't do the the pose that you requested earlier.
*laureen*, that's so cool! Gotta luv the loubie red car!
*legaldiva*- love the leopard helmuts and I LOVE Trina Turk!!!!!
*bambolina*- looks like we have the same monitor but I wish we had the same shoes


----------



## samhainophobia

Oh wow, they're not jeans at all!  In my defense I only looked at the thumbnail and looked very quickly...and have been having a BAD case of jeans-at-the-office envy lately to boot .

I love Trina Turk!  Picked up some TT stuff at the Gilt sale yesterday, and am considering some more elsewhere (also on sale).  Another one of my weaknesses .


----------



## b00mbaka

^^^ Try chickdowntown! They are having a great sale now


----------



## Southern-Belle

Nice Ladies.  It's so hard to keep up with these CL threads if you miss a day or two you miss a lot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Waiting for my brother to get his haircut:






and after at the end of the day shopping with my Mother and Aunt....  pheeewww, I'm tired!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Such a shopper you are!! I love the shoes and the bag!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Love the shoes on the bag, DC!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

STUNNING photo *Ms. BOOMBAKA....I DIE!  *You had to be THE BEST dressed lady in the club...you GO GIRL!! 



b00mbaka said:


> On my way to the club last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the club:


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

DC Cutie...those snake skin CLs are killing me AGAIN for real....I am over here !


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^ I agree! 
I never knew how great snake skin looked with dark jeans!


----------



## YaYa3

look at you, *DC!*  love the shoes and the jeans and the bag!  i thought we weren't going to hear from you for a while.  so happy to see your post!!


----------



## IslandSpice

b00mbaka said:


> On my way to the club last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the club:


 

Oh Boom, you look sooo great! I LOVE your shoes...naughty, but nice


----------



## wantmore

I haven't worn my CLs since being pregnant (for about 7 months now!!!) and the only thing that fit my swollen feet are the NP Nude/Nude, which were a little big on me to begin with.

With DH last Sunday, at a friend's daughter's extravagant 18th birthday party....






I was forced to dance by friends.....





See you all again when my feet are back to normal and I can enjoy my CLs again....


----------



## rdgldy

your legs still look great!


----------



## wantmore

rdgldy said:


> your legs still look great!


LOL! Thanks! I'm glad I didn't get cankles .


----------



## mistyknightwin

DC, Boom and wantmore - looking good ladies!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Trying on my new Babels at work cuz it's Christmas Eve and I don't have anything better to do!!! Sorry for the sideways shot - I took it from my cell phone and couldn't get it turned the right way. ush:


----------



## shaq91

^^ cute they look great on u! but u should've worn skinny jeans and tucked um in lol they'd look even hotter!


----------



## noah8077

Yay, I am glad they shipped them to you before Christmas!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ohh I love your new Babels Buzzy! You need to get out of that office and go celebrate! 

 Babels


----------



## nillacobain

lulabee said:


> LOL, I am cringing!! Poor babies look cold!


 
Me too.  
How do you wear "open" shoes without tights during winter time?


----------



## buzzytoes

shaq91 said:


> ^^ cute they look great on u! but u should've worn skinny jeans and tucked um in lol they'd look even hotter!


 
I am working on that! The "skinny jeans" that I ordered from Express turned out to be not so skinny. I am still on the lookout for the perfect pair...

Thanks for the compliments everyone! Now I just have to convince myself not to wear them out in the snow before they get protected!!!


----------



## noah8077

buzzytoes said:


> I am working on that! The "skinny jeans" that I ordered from Express turned out to be not so skinny. I am still on the lookout for the perfect pair...
> 
> Thanks for the compliments everyone! Now I just have to convince myself not to wear them out in the snow before they get protected!!!


 

I have Apple Guarde if you need it right now right now!


----------



## sara999

wantmore you look amazing! i was just wondering how you were (and where you were!) the other day


----------



## lilgooseberry

*dc-* so yummy!

*wantmore*- so sweet!

*buzz*- so jealous  =P 

my turn....
me in my new scissor girls and my mummy in her simples at my daddy's birthday yday plus christmas eve family dinner =D





















MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!


----------



## JuneHawk

My best interpretation of a Stepford Wife!  LOL  Emerald green suede Declics.


----------



## LavenderIce

Great shot june!


----------



## YaYa3

*june,* too cute!


----------



## babypie

June at first glance I thought that was a pic out of a magazine!! Love it.


----------



## lolitablue

babypie said:


> June at first glance I thought that was a pic out of a magazine!! Love it.


 
Me too, the colors are so pretty!!!:okay:


----------



## mikakaren

*lilgooseberry* - love those SGs! It makes me wish I got a pair during the big sales.
*June* - that shot is too cute!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

me at christmas! my new laminato purple ron rons!!

(sorry the color is kind of off ... i took it with my BB)


----------



## YaYa3

*naked,* i LOVE those shoes!  HOT!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

That's cute naked and the funny part is, the people in the back are oblivious to the CL photo-op situation - LOL


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hehe - Naked, that's cute. Who's sock? LOL!


----------



## Stinas

Here are two shots from Christmas Eve.  
My ring shot looked a lot better when I took it, but now we all know its due to all the booze I had in me lol
I was wearing my beloved Decolletes!  Sooo comfy!


----------



## sara999

holy cow, what a rock kristina! and no french manicure!? i MUST be seeing things! 

many congrats again. i need to keep practicing in my decolletes to get used to them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love ur ring stinas!


And that is my sisters boyfriends sock ... He thought I was totally NUTS!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Men... they don't understand!


----------



## Bagologist

it *naked *and*  Satina's*


----------



## shaq91

Stinas the pics are soo cute i luv them! I luv the ring, wish u guys luck!


----------



## YaYa3

*stinas!*  just *WOW.*


----------



## Jeweledrose

Well I haven't ever posted one, but I found a picture of a party from awhile ago that shows my nude patent VPs. It was a white party that I bought a great dress for but was not feeling well (but couldn't skip the party since it was one of my best friends), so I just wore a plain top and skirt. I  my VP's though!!


----------



## Loubou Lady

Stinas, love the recent pics...and CONGRATS on your engagement!!! Gorgeous ring, your man has impeccable taste as you do in shoes!


----------



## shaq91

amandasmithmft said:


> Well I haven't ever posted one, but I found a picture of a party from awhile ago that shows my nude patent VPs. It was a white party that I bought a great dress for but was not feeling well (but couldn't skip the party since it was one of my best friends), so I just wore a plain top and skirt. I  my VP's though!!



really cute pic! u have that as ur display pic on facebook no? i tried adding u but u didnt accept!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Naked-* I love the color of those Ron Ron's they look great on you!
*Stinas- *I love your ring! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## savvysgirl

lolitablue said:


> Me too, the colors are so pretty!!!:okay:



Me three!!!!


----------



## Jeweledrose

shaq91 said:


> really cute pic! u have that as ur display pic on facebook no? i tried adding u but u didnt accept!



Ohhh sorry! Just send me a quick message letting me know with the request...sorry, I just deny requests on there when I don't know the name, so totally add me again!


----------



## laureenthemean

naked, cute picture!

Stinas, what a beautiful ring!

amanda, love the picture!


----------



## carlinha

*dc-cutie* - i love the shots, especially the shoes on top of the bag!
*
wantmore *- said it before, saying it again, you look absolutely stunning pregnant
*
buzzytoes* - looks like you're chilling!
*
june* - the pic is amazing, so sharp and crisp!!!  
*
lilgooseberry* - love the scissor girls

*naked* - those are so cute!

*stinas *- your rock is... A ROCK!!!  when do we get to see close-ups?!??!  oh yes, sorry, your decolletes are beautiful too.

here are my Roccia Python VPs making their debut on christmas eve... whoops, excuse the white sticker on the sole!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love ur pic amanda! Those CLs are really in action!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

carlinha - oh the torture!! LOL! I love them!! You look so happy!! Did have a good Christmas?


----------



## eggpudding

great action shots everyone - mine are a bit boring in comparison, me in my Alti 160s on the bus!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love your Alti pumps eggpudding!

I don't know if I could walk in those but keeping your feet up sounds good to me!


----------



## lily25

Everyone looks fabulous in their CLs!!!

here is me!


----------



## Cerina

Sorry for the bad picture, you can barely see the shoes  but here is me in my Nude crepe/black lace VPs! Wore them out for the first time yesterday, at a big holiday party! (and worried all night that someone might spill red-wine over them, but they were fine)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I see them Cerina! They look gorgeous ... love the lace and that party looks fabulous!

Also, forgot to congratulate you on the Mad Marys ... I'm looking forward to pictures once you receive them


----------



## dreachick2384

Stinas, congrats! Gorgeous ring!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you everyone!!!  Ill post a close up in my thread soon.  
I love everyones shots!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*carlinha,* your python VPs are absolutely gorgeous on you.  i love all your pics!

*eggpudding,* the action shot is great!  shows those alti's just perfectly.  OMG!!

*lily25,* your outfit is adorable.  

*cerina,* WOW!  lace VP's.  TDF!!!


----------



## shaq91

eggpudding those r hot, and look amazing on u!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Cerina - I can see them too! Love them!

Eggpudding - there is nothing boring about Atli pumps!!

Stinas - Good gawd almighty!! I can barely see that sparkler because of all of the bling!!! Loooovely!! Can't wait for a close up!!


----------



## mikakaren

*naked - *love that purple color!
*stinas* - good God! that rock looks amazing!!! Your new fiancee has great taste!
*amanda* - love the nude with your white outfit!
*carlinha* - LOOVE your VPs and you look amazing in those shots!
*eggpudding* - Altis are anything but boring their height makes them stunning! I tried them on and couldnt even walk lol
*lily25* - I love your outfit! and your CLs look great with it!
*Cerina* - I think lace VPs might be my new UHG! They're beautiful!!


----------



## eggpudding

thank you everyone for the nice comments!


----------



## lulabee

Out to dinner lastnight with DH and DD


----------



## noah8077

Too cute with DD!


----------



## YaYa3

cute pics, *lula!*  your DD is precious!


----------



## lulabee

*noah & yaya,* thanks sweeties! Now that I look at it...it looks like she is trying to eat my shoe!


----------



## lolitablue

lulabee said:


> *noah & yaya,* thanks sweeties! Now that I look at it...it looks like she is trying to eat my shoe!


 
What a cutie!!


----------



## YaYa3

lulabee said:


> *noah & yaya,* thanks sweeties! Now that I look at it...it looks like she is trying to eat my shoe!



no ... she is looking at those zippers and thinking, 'WHAT??  zippers on mama's shoes???'


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lula - toooo cute!! I wonder what was she thinking!!


----------



## lulabee

lolitablue said:


> What a cutie!!


 Thanks lolita! I think she's pretty cute myself!


----------



## lulabee

yaya3 said:


> no ... She is looking at those zippers and thinking, 'what?? Zippers on mama's shoes???'


 lol!


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> lula - toooo cute!! I wonder what was she thinking!!


 She's thinking, When will these babies belong to meeeee!


----------



## samina

Nude Simples 85


----------



## noah8077

The picture is a too light, but we couldn't seem to get a good picture....

buzzytoes Grey eel decolletes and my c'est moi's out to lunch and daiquiri's!


----------



## lulabee

Love it noah and buzzy!! Hope you both had a great time!


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't think the daquiris helped the picture taking either.  That one looked better than the ones we were trying to take under the table at least! Thanks lulabee!


----------



## lulabee

^^LOL! You should have had your feet _up on_ the table!


----------



## rdgldy

noah8077 said:


> The picture is a too light, but we couldn't seem to get a good picture....
> 
> buzzytoes Grey eel decolletes and my c'est moi's out to lunch and daiquiri's!


nice shot, nice shoes!!


----------



## lvpiggy

carlinha said:


> *dc-cutie* - i love the shots, especially the shoes on top of the bag!
> 
> *wantmore *- said it before, saying it again, you look absolutely stunning pregnant
> 
> *buzzytoes* - looks like you're chilling!
> 
> *june* - the pic is amazing, so sharp and crisp!!!
> 
> *lilgooseberry* - love the scissor girls
> 
> *naked* - those are so cute!
> 
> *stinas *- your rock is... A ROCK!!! when do we get to see close-ups?!??! oh yes, sorry, your decolletes are beautiful too.
> 
> here are my Roccia Python VPs making their debut on christmas eve... whoops, excuse the white sticker on the sole!


 
gorgeous!!! love these on you!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

samina said:


> Nude Simples 85


 
this is such a cute way to pose!!


----------



## lvpiggy

lily25 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous in their CLs!!!
> 
> here is me!


 
lovely as usual!  you always seem to show up in the kinds of soft, floaty, feminine outfits i wish i could pull off


----------



## lvpiggy

buzzytoes said:


> Trying on my new Babels at work cuz it's Christmas Eve and I don't have anything better to do!!! Sorry for the sideways shot - I took it from my cell phone and couldn't get it turned the right way. ush:


 
upright!


----------



## lvpiggy

look! *luxlover *& *lvpiggy*  heh. we didn't realize until post-photo that we had both coincidentally dropped our napkins in the same exact spot under our shoes!!


----------



## hlp_28

*lvpiggy* - Really cute shot !!! May I know where you got your grey python VP from?? Thanks


----------



## lvpiggy

hlp_28 said:


> *lvpiggy* - Really cute shot !!! May I know where you got your grey python VP from?? Thanks


 
le sigh . . . wish i could help, i've gotten numerous queries, but i actually got them from NGG on ebay, so not sure where she originally got them


----------



## hlp_28

lvpiggy said:


> le sigh . . . wish i could help, i've gotten numerous queries, but i actually got them from NGG on ebay, so not sure where she originally got them



No worries, it's GORGEOUS !!! LUCKY U !!!!


----------



## javaboo

*Hlp*: Those I think was available at Barney's a few years back. You can't get them now except on eBay. They also came in brown, purple and blue python.


----------



## Stinas

Dinner w/my friend...
both wearing Rolandos...her wine & me copper


----------



## hlp_28

javaboo said:


> *Hlp*: Those I think was available at Barney's a few years back. You can't get them now except on eBay. They also came in brown, purple and blue python.



Thanks so much *Sab* !! Don't think I'll be that lucky to get that from eBay. Nevermind, will just drool over lvpiggy's


----------



## savvysgirl

*lvpiggy *-Your pic is sooo cute!! Esp with the napkins. On first glance i thought you had both put your dustbags underneath!!! 

*Stinas* - I LOVE the bronze rolandos


----------



## samina

LVpiggy - Thank u!


----------



## b00mbaka

I'm the only one wearing CLs but all of friend's shoes are so cute! A pic from last saturday:


----------



## LavenderIce

Still a cute shot boom!  Your entire outfit rocks!


----------



## LavenderIce

A long while back there was a lot of discussion and pictures of toilets in this thread.  Here is one I meant to post, but decided against since it was so blurry.  However, I am truly in action here, can't you see I'm trying to balance on one foot, flush the toilet with the other and take a picture at the same time?

Nude patent Yoyos in the wine country (yet again!) Labor Day weekend:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Everyone shots are so cute!!! 

My heart just skipped a beat when I saw these grey python VPs, lvpiggy!!!
Too cute with the napkins, lol!!!



lvpiggy said:


> look! *luxlover *& *lvpiggy*  heh. we didn't realize until post-photo that we had both coincidentally dropped our napkins in the same exact spot under our shoes!!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

*LavenderIce*: That pic is too cute!! I can only imagine if I tried to take that pic.. oh, disasters would have occurred. I probably would have dropped the shoe in the toilet or something lol

*b00mbaka*: You & your girls have some really cute shoes! I wish it was warm over here.. I'd lose a toe trying to wear anything open-toed lol


----------



## techie81

LavenderIce said:


> A long while back there was a lot of discussion and pictures of toilets in this thread.  Here is one I meant to post, but decided against since it was so blurry.  However, I am truly in action here, can't you see I'm trying to balance on one foot, flush the toilet with the other and take a picture at the same time?
> 
> Nude patent Yoyos in the wine country (yet again!) Labor Day weekend:



Lav, I attempted this in my C'est Mois last week and my foot slipped off the handle and I slammed into the side of the stall. :shame: ush:


----------



## techie81

Ooooh Stinas, gorgeous ring! Congrats again! 

Great shots, everyone!


----------



## Tampachic

Love all the action shots ladies!
Looking good.


----------



## lily25

lvpiggy said:


> lovely as usual!  you always seem to show up in the kinds of soft, floaty, feminine outfits i wish i could pull off



oooh, thank you! I'm sure they look good on you too, you just have to find colors that flatter you and be careful with size. I used to wear several sizes bigger because I was sure I'm a European 38 or medium. It took a stylist to  hit me on the head with a big purse to make me realize I was wearing 1-2 sizes bigger. In zara dresses I'm actually a small or extra small . 

I really love your pics too, especially the one with you and your friend (and the napkins)... I wish I had more CLs.


----------



## rdgldy

LavenderIce said:


> A long while back there was a lot of discussion and pictures of toilets in this thread.  Here is one I meant to post, but decided against since it was so blurry.  However, I am truly in action here, can't you see I'm trying to balance on one foot, flush the toilet with the other and take a picture at the same time?
> 
> Nude patent Yoyos in the wine country (yet again!) Labor Day weekend:


Lav, just checking-how much wine tasting did you do before you attempted this???


----------



## lulabee

LavenderIce said:


> A long while back there was a lot of discussion and pictures of toilets in this thread. Here is one I meant to post, but decided against since it was so blurry. However, I am truly in action here, can't you see I'm trying to balance on one foot, flush the toilet with the other and take a picture at the same time?
> 
> Nude patent Yoyos in the wine country (yet again!) Labor Day weekend:


 LMAO! *Lav,* I'm glad you resurrected the infamous bathroom action shots!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lav - that pic is too funny! Were you full of the wine county's goodness?! Not only are your CLs in action, but wo is that pic; it seems to be moving!

b00m- You look so fab!! I love that you are not afraid of colors!


----------



## ballerine




----------



## lilgooseberry

ohhh they are pretty!!! what are their names?


----------



## ballerine

lilgooseberry said:


> ohhh they are pretty!!! what are their names?


 
Thanks!!  I call them "scroll" but as for the official name, I'd have to look at the box to remember.  (I'm at work right now)


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks everyone for your comments!!!



LavenderIce said:


> A long while back there was a lot of discussion and pictures of toilets in this thread. Here is one I meant to post, but decided against since it was so blurry. However, I am truly in action here, can't you see I'm trying to balance on one foot, flush the toilet with the other and take a picture at the same time?
> 
> Nude patent Yoyos in the wine country (yet again!) Labor Day weekend:


 
You are HILARIOUS for taking this picture! If I were to attempt this after drinking wine, it would have been followed by another picture of me on the floor next to that toilet bowl with that blue cup's contents spilled all over me! You have great balance


----------



## LavenderIce

What's funny is that I had the hangover headache from hell the next day and I didn't even realize it was a hangover.  I thought it was PMS.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My version of Lavs toilet shot:


----------



## Miss_Q

Damn girl you got some balance! I would fall on my ass trying to do that. 



DC-Cutie said:


> My version of Lavs toilet shot:


----------



## rdgldy

I am so totally impressed!


----------



## techie81

Am I the only one that failed at the toilet trick? I didn't even have a single drink in me and SLAM!!! How embarrassing...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

DC - now THAT's talent!!


----------



## Stinas

LOL...well im glad all you ladies flushed before snapping those pics  lol


----------



## YaYa3

*DC*, you got GUTS, girl!  only you would do that!  only you.


----------



## carlinha

oh god, i can't keep up!!!

everyone looks soo cute with their shoes!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> *DC*, you got GUTS, girl!  only you would do that!  only you.



*YaYa* - you'd be proud - that pic was taken after 3 champagne cocktails and a few Starburst.  I will hold my balance, no matter what.


----------



## YaYa3

*dc,*girl, you just crack me up!  are you back yet???


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> *dc,*girl, you just crack me up!  are you back yet???



not yet.  We get back to the US on the 2nd and then to DC on the 6th.  Gotta make a stop in the depths of deep freeze, that would be Michigan


----------



## YaYa3

awwww, poor baby.


----------



## BellaShoes

Posted in Pics of CL's but thought this may be considered an ACTION shot

Took my new Astraqueens out last night.... I just LOVE them! 

My fabulous, fashionable husband digs 'em too! We went for wine and dinner...paired them with straight leg Rock & Rep jeans, sequined/beaded camisole with a VINCE. draped leather jacket and my Coral GSH Balenciaga Clutch...FUN!

To add to* jimmy*and her first wear...Their crazy 120mm heel (the .5 inch hidden platform is a moot point at 120mm) makes them less than 'comfy' and keeps my wear time to a minimal...I endured about 3 hours... no CL hangover today though!






C'mon *lula*! Let's see yours!


----------



## Leescah

^ _*yeah*_ lula... lets see those Astraaaas...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love them on you Bella!! Yeah that comfort (or lack their of) is not for the little girls! I hope it gets better! I have been walking around the house in them to get use to them.


----------



## lulabee

Ahhh my loves if only they were here yet! They were mailed out yesterday but no mail tomorrow.. Fed ex tracking says they'll be here by the 12th! I'm dying!!! BTW yours look gorge Bella!


----------



## mistyknightwin

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> DC - now THAT's talent!!


I agree! I gotta remember to take my camera with me on NYE! so I can participate in this thread! loves it!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Miss_Q said:


> Damn girl you got some balance! I would fall on my ass trying to do that.


 
It's like M. Louboutin designed this bathroom, too! Bonus points for being hot in a hot loo!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG... the toilet shots are hysterical! Perhaps that is where the pics of the Loub's high in the air got there start...a failed attempt at the 'toilet shot'


----------



## BellaShoes

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I love them on you Bella!! Yeah that comfort (or lack their of) is not for the little girls! I hope it gets better! I have been walking around the house in them to get use to them.


 
I remember when I first wore my Metallikas... I have never known such CL pain...alas they were fine on day 2.... our husbands, BF, SO and such must think we are nuts as we catwalk down the hallway ala Rupaul in preparation to go LIVE in our Loubs!


----------



## samina

My magenta ron ron action shot!



DC love the action shots n fishnets !

Cool pics Bella!

LOL at the blury toilet pics


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

BellaShoes said:


> I remember when I first wore my Metallikas... I have never known such CL pain...alas they were fine on day 2.... our husbands, BF, SO and such must think we are nuts as we catwalk down the hallway ala Rupaul in preparation to go LIVE in our Loubs!



I am noticing that they are starting to give a little, so maybe Day 5 for these?!

When my SO and I first met he use to think I walked around (at home) in heels to impress him but he soon found out that I do this all the time. I have been walking around in heels in the house for a very long time now! lol

He don't think I'm crazy, he actually like taking in the free modeling show every now and then. lol


----------



## surlygirl

*Bella* - Gorgeous! The astraqueens look amazing with the jeans. *hoping a pair pops up in my size and no one sees me sneak out of the cclo*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Playing a lil DDR at the arcade after lunch ....
















no CLs for this boy... but he's my studly photographer 
(whopping my ass at air hockey ... but i let him win )


----------



## morfoula

aw how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoeaddict84

wow ... i am so impressed that you are playing DDR in your loubies!!! I would probably just fall over


----------



## lilgooseberry

ahhhh DDR! havent played that in yonks!!
love love the shots =D
xx


----------



## lovely&amazing

Am I the only one who can't wait until Stinas and Morfoula wake up and download some shots from last night?....I need to live vicariously throught them.


----------



## YaYa3

yeah, everyone is STILL asleep!     i want to see pics, too.


----------



## samhainophobia

Holy crap, Naked, you played DDR in your Scissor Girls???


----------



## DC-Cutie

I didn't wear CLs last night.  I had on some fuzzy slippers - LOL.....

Oh wait, I did put some on before me and The Man got to takin' care of grown folks business


----------



## rilokiley

*naked*, I love your action shots!  I can't believe you were able to play DDR in those heels!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't wear CLs last night. I had on some fuzzy slippers - LOL.....
> 
> Oh wait, I did put some on before me and The Man got to takin' care of grown folks business


 
Niiiiiice!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Naked - I love it!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Finally I have 2 action shots! The SO and I had a ball @ The Palomar after dinner! And once I told him what action shot were the fun really began!! lol

@ the Palomar waiting for the rest of our party to arrive - pic taken by my LUV 






Here we are still waiting lol - I didn't want his shoes to feel left out so I asked them to join in on the fun! lol He has on Cole Haans I believe...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yayyyyyy - Misty they look great.  The color of the dress is FAB!  I love it when our men get in on the action....  Glad you liked the mojito too


----------



## lovely&amazing

Awesome shots, *Misty*!!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love the men shots!! That is too funny! I love the shots Misty, especially the color of your CLs!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awwww thanks Ladies!! I love when our men get into the action 2!! We had to find something to keep us occupied until the rest of our party arrived...

@ Jimmyshoogirl! - Thank you again Darlin!! I couldn't believe that no one had brought them - like you said they were meant to be...


----------



## lulabee

*misty,* cute shots! Your SO's socks match your shoes!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Lulabee!! Yeah you are right, I saw some shades of black and grey 2...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

mistyknightwin said:


> Awwww thanks Ladies!! I love when our men get into the action 2!! We had to find something to keep us occupied until the rest of our party arrived...
> 
> @ Jimmyshoogirl! - Thank you again Darlin!! I couldn't believe that no one had brought them - like you said they were meant to be...


You are welcome! Glad I can be of some help!


----------



## Tampachic

Misty,
Love the photos.  The shoes are a great color with you dress.  Hope you had a  great night.  And so cute that your guy joined in the fun.


----------



## b00mbaka

Yay Misty!!!! I love the pictures! Now it's time for ron ron action pix, don't you think ?


----------



## samina

Naked & Misty - Love the action shots


----------



## b00mbaka

I have WAY too many CL action shots from last night but here are a few:


----------



## b00mbaka

And some more:


----------



## carlinha

boom, you guys definitely look like you had a ton of fun last night!!!


----------



## carlinha

here's my version of the bathroom shot!

Burgundy Glittart Decolletes on New Year's Eve


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

B00m - You and your friends are too funny!! Looks like you had a blast!

Carlinha - love the bathroom shot and your bag!


----------



## Tampachic

Boombaka,  your shoes are so hot!  Glad you guys had a blast.

Calinha,  great bathroom shot.   I love the color of the burgundy glittart.


----------



## techie81

b00m, how fun!!  Looks like you all had a great time!

carlinha, love it!


----------



## BellaShoes

surlygirl said:


> *Bella* - Gorgeous! The astraqueens look amazing with the jeans. *hoping a pair pops up in my size and no one sees me sneak out of the cclo*


 
If you see them come up on eBay....RUN... I will cover you *surly*.....


----------



## BellaShoes

Hey *b00m*...where do you live? The gloves on the toes are sooooo funny! Reminds me of when I visited Detroit back when the Wings took the cup against Philly! BRRRRRRRR!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks carlinha, jimmyshoogirl, Tampachic, techie81, and BellaShoes! These pictures were taken in NYC last night but I live in DC. My headlights hurt just thinking about how cold that was Bella! ush:


----------



## lovely&amazing

*B00m*, I'm always a fan of the leg in the air shot...you look gorgeous!

*Carlinha*, I LOVE it...I'm going to take some loo-action shots this weekend (two days worth of CL wearing comin' right up...)


----------



## lilgooseberry

love the shots everyone!
i wouldnt dare take loo shots in shanghai since the majority or the toilets are like those funny hole in the ground things ew ew ew!


----------



## BellaShoes

*SURLY*! The Astra's keep popping up at NM.com $600 with addt'l 40% off! What size are we looking out for?

*b00m*.... again.... BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## surlygirl

I know, Bella!!!  I haven't seen my size, but I am looking for a 40, but would go for a 39.5 as well. Thanks for thinking of me, dear!


----------



## LavenderIce

My Graffiti Mrs. Boxe on the Bay Bridge during the ride back home from the Warriors game where I watched my sister dance at half time with the Warrior Girls:


----------



## BellaShoes

BAY BRIDGE! Hey Neighbor!!! Loving your Mrs Boxe...fabulous!


----------



## YaYa3

*lavender,* those are amazing!  love the pic, too, with the bridge lights.  congrats on a gorgeous pair of CLs!!


----------



## rdgldy

Lav, what a great pair of shoes!


----------



## LavenderIce

*waves* Hi *Bella*!

*yaya*--I was trying to get a pic of the towers of the bridge, but with the night and reflections, didn't get a good shot.  I also took a pic in the tunnel, trying to be artsy lol.  My sister was telling me to get a shot of the view of the city from the bridge, but all I got was my reflection.  lol

Thanks *rdgldy*!


----------



## lulabee

*Lav,* Those are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Katykit01

Sitting at Santana Row with my SO enjoying starbucks while resting my beatiful Teal Patent New Simples


----------



## lovely&amazing

_Dammit_, my Girlfriend *Lav* is hot!!! 

*Katy*, awesome shot with the Simples!


----------



## YaYa3

*katy,* those teal patent new simples are TDF!!!  i love the color!


----------



## rdgldy

*Katy*, they're so pretty!


----------



## Katykit01

*Thank you *... honestly these shoes go with a lot of my outfits and I never realized how the teal actually matches with a lot of other colors.... shockingly so, I've received more compliments with these shoes over any of my other CLs...

These are definitely my "go to" shoes


----------



## bambolina

Nice action shots everyone!! I love them all!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lav - I loooove those!!! The shot is so fab!

Katy - I love that color!!


----------



## Stinas

Great shots everyone!!!
I failed to take New Years shots w/my aqua Pail. Decolletes.  Im very upset at myself.  I did see some girl wearing copper Scissor Girls!  I got excited...but it made me change my mind on returning them lol


----------



## carlinha

thanks everyone!

lav - those graffiti ms. boxe are just one of a kind!

katy - love the teal simples on you!


----------



## samina

love the action shot and the teal simples


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> Great shots everyone!!!
> *I failed to take New Years shots w/my aqua Pail. Decolletes.* Im very upset at myself. I did see some girl wearing copper Scissor Girls! I got excited...but it made me change my mind on returning them lol


 
No NYE action shot from the action shot thread starter?  Shocking!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LavenderIce said:


> My Graffiti Mrs. Boxe on the Bay Bridge during the ride back home from the Warriors game where I watched my sister dance at half time with the Warrior Girls:


 
i love these!


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> No NYE action shot from the action shot thread starter?  Shocking!


I know I know!!!  Im not a fan of NYE to tell you the truth.  I left my house at 2am....by the time I left the Fiance(still sounds weird lol) house & got into the city it was 3am...so I guess I was pretty beat & I thought I took one lol
I should make up for it tom night.


----------



## DC-Cutie

After a night out with SurlyGirl....  I just HAD to come back to DC.  MI is too damn cold for the kid - LOL


----------



## dreamdoll

These are gorgeous!!  Where did you get them *lav*?



LavenderIce said:


> My Graffiti Mrs. Boxe on the Bay Bridge during the ride back home from the Warriors game where I watched my sister dance at half time with the Warrior Girls:


----------



## Bagologist

DC-Cutie said:


> After a night out with SurlyGirl.... I just HAD to come back to DC. MI is too damn cold for the kid - LOL


I  this pic!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I always love your action shots DC!


----------



## YaYa3

*DC,* as always, a great pic of an awesome shoe!


----------



## ashakes

Great action shots ladies!  You all look fantastic!


----------



## shaq91

DC-Cutie cute shot! Gorgeous boots!


----------



## lulabee

DC-Cutie said:


> After a night out with SurlyGirl.... I just HAD to come back to DC. MI is too damn cold for the kid - LOL


 I love your denim, what brand are they?


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulabee said:


> I love your denim, what brand are they?



Thanks, they are J. Brand...


----------



## laureenthemean

You look so fab in those jeans, DC!


----------



## LavenderIce

dreamdoll said:


> These are gorgeous!!  Where did you get them *lav*?


 
Thanks dreamdoll.  I got them from Footcandy last year.


----------



## laureenthemean

I  your graffiti Miss Boxe, Lav!


----------



## rdgldy

DC-love the shot and the shoes~


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC - Too cold for the kid, huh? Reminds me of Morris Day! lol!! Love the shot!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

DC - love the shot!!


----------



## LavenderIce

DC's shot looks like a paparazzi shot.  DC you're oh so glam!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lav - ITA!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great pic DC! I agree... paparazzi shot!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you ladies. I tried to get my tPF CL BFF to wear her CLs out last night.  But she's having MAJOR issues....LOL


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ :shame:


----------



## samina

DC - love ur action shots, is there a thread where we can see ur collection of CLs?


----------



## DC-Cutie

samina said:


> DC - love ur action shots, is there a thread where we can see ur collection of CLs?



I've never pictured them all together.


----------



## morfoula

me and my girl


----------



## noah8077

Seriously I live vicariously through your posts and Stinas' posts!  I need a life!  Hope you guys had fun!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

morfoula said:


> me and my girl



Nice Shot, your friends Jimmy Choo's are awesome!


----------



## morfoula

ya we had fun yesterday.
got a handful of stina's beautiful BREAST! hahaha we have a good time out


----------



## buzzytoes

^^I was wondering what those Croc shoes were - they are gorgeous! Love the shot of Stinas holding her heel up. Flash that ring girl!


----------



## Stinas

morfoula said:


> ya we had fun yesterday.
> got a handful of stina's beautiful BREAST! hahaha we have a good time out



AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!
That was classic!!  You know you loved it! lol


----------



## morfoula

Stinas said:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!
> That was classic!!  You know you loved it! lol



you know i did lover. i always do!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Morfoula - Of course, I always love you and stinas action shots!!!

I love your friends JCs!!! I tried to find them in my size during the sale and they were long gone!


----------



## Roe

those crocs are divine. your friend has great tastes


----------



## morfoula

we are a cool group of girls


----------



## b00mbaka

(Im)Patiently waiting for my friends to get ready:




http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u331/b00mbaka/New Years Eve 2008/IMG_09481.jpg


----------



## gemruby41

*Stinas & morfoula*-you always have fun shots!

*b00mbaka*-great pic! I get impatient also waiting for people to get ready, especially my sister.


----------



## Zucnarf

I love to see your CL's in action!
You all wear them so gooooooooood!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*b00mbaka,* you're in a beautiful W hotel somewhere, right?!  love the mad marys on you, girl!  

(im thinkin' LA because i've stayed there and it looks exactly the same.  love the way they change those little rugs in front of the elevators during the day.)


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL Gem! Good thing I had my CLs and a camera to keep me busy!

Thanks zucnarf! I think?

 Yes, ma'am! It was one of the many W hotels in manhattan (I didn't realize that there were like 6 until I asked a cab driver to take me to the "W" and he listed all of them! )! It was the one on Lexington Avenue.


----------



## Alice1979

^b00mbaka, is it on Lexington and 49th? I think I stayed there before. 

You look great in your Mad Marys, as always.


----------



## b00mbaka

Yep, that's it! Did you go to the whiskey bar late night? There are some REAL characters in there! The stories I could tell...

Anyway, thanks!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Nice shot Boom!!!
I love W hotels.  Yes, there are a lot of them in the city.


----------



## babypie

Your action shots are all so fun, I haven't taken my babies out for a while...


----------



## LavenderIce

Hence the lack of babypie car pics.  You gotta get out and wear your CLs Mary.


----------



## fmd914

Today I was in the middle of a construction zone and HAD to use the phone for a conference call.  I was noticing how dirty and dusty the floor was and then noted how much my simples improved the space!


----------



## samhainophobia

fmd, those Simples are an AMAZING color!  OMG!


----------



## noah8077

Love it fmd!


----------



## YaYa3

*fmd,* LOVE those simples.  the color is TDF!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Love how much those simples pop against the background *fmd*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ahhhh *Stinas*! FABULOUS!!!!

*fmd*...love your electric blue simples!


----------



## lulabee

*fmd,* gorgeous! That POP of blue really brightens up that dull space!


----------



## rilokiley

*fmd*, great shot!  that color is amazing!!


----------



## jh4200

Love it, fmd! It almost looks like one of those pics where it's all black and white and then one color is photoshopped onto an object - the EB is that vibrant!


----------



## Katykit01

Waiting at LAX this morning for my flight to board... glad I had these beautiful babies to look at to pass time


----------



## fmd914

Thanks all - the color on that pair is TDF - they are labeled "mirabelle goya bleu" which I think roughly translates to plum burgundy blue (?)  - help me out french speakers!  

Jenn - do you know at first I didn't realize that those types of pics were photoshopped!  I know :weird:.  

katy - Wow - Rolandos through an airport - you are fierce!


----------



## surlygirl

*Katykit* - Work it! I agree with *fmd* - fierce, fierce, FIERCE! I can barely make it thru the airport in my old cowboy boots!


----------



## rilokiley

*Katykit*- love the color of those Rolandos!  Do you find them comfortable?  I've never tried them on before.


----------



## *Lo

^^^I agree with you ladies as well Katy I dont know how you do it (or LVpiggy in her pigalle's) but its fierce!!!

FMD love the simples!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Fmd - could that translate to violet, since violet is blueish purple? Love the shot!!

Katy -


----------



## Katykit01

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments... I thought this morning while getting ready...am I crazy to wear these to the airport but I found it was not too bad...

*Rilo* The rolandos are comfy however I did add foot petals to them. I bought the black patent (current season) and returned it because the cut is very different (too much toe cleavage for my taste and the toe box is VERY TINY)  from the older season which is what I wore today.


----------



## carlinha

wow ladies, stunning as usual!


----------



## noah8077

Little DD sitting on my lap in the car waiting for oldest DD to get out of school


----------



## *Lo

AWWWWW Noah  soooo adorable


----------



## lulabee

*noah!!!!* That is so freakin' cute!! I like when the DDs get in on the action! We train them young around here!


----------



## taydev

Katykit01 said:


> Waiting at LAX this morning for my flight to board... glad I had these beautiful babies to look at to pass time


 WOW! they look fab. how do u do it? i'm in an airport every 2 weeks and i always wear flats or sneaks!


----------



## rilokiley

*noah*- adorable!!! 

*Katykit*- thanks!  that's interesting... I know from season to season, a particular style may run smaller or larger, but I didn't know they changed the cut of the Rolando.  good to know though!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks Lo, Lula, & Rilo!  My girls love to take shoe pictures with me, and their little shoosies are too cute!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Finally. I had a night/morning that would've made *Stinas* and *Morfoula* proud!  Wore my Girlfriend *Lav's* favorite dress and snagged my first CL loo shot on a very eco-savvy low flow toilet!!!!


----------



## lulabee

^^ Sweetness that has _got _to be the sexiest "loo" shot I have evah seen!


----------



## noah8077

Great shot L&A!

I don't know how you guys do it!  I couldn't use my foot to flush in heels, balance, and take a picture!

Mine would look like Lav's blurry one, and that would be without the drinking.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *Lula-Lovah* and *Noah-cakes*!

I've got the thick italian-leg-balance thing going for me!


----------



## b00mbaka

Dang L&A, you must be flexible! Your foot looks comfortable on top of that toilet bowl!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* too cute with your precious daughter!  i LOVE that shot!  

*L&A,* now that's a bathroom pic ... a SEXY bathroom pic!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Lovely*- H O T ! ! ! !


----------



## DC-Cutie

L&A - Get it girl....  However knew we could make bathrooms looks so sexxxxxxy...


----------



## rilokiley

hahha, *lovely*, only YOU could make flushing a toilet look sexy!!


----------



## morfoula

love that photo of the bathroom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Ooooh, I declare...you Beautiful Ladies are makin' me blush!

*b00m*, for the record...I'm VERY flexible. lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!!! L&A - well I'll be damned!! That's enough flex to make Plastic Man (I'm showing my age now) look stiff!


----------



## babypie

OK my DH has issues.  Upon proudly showing him L&A's toilet flushing pic all he said was "_Wow that's one of those cool duel flush toilets_".   Yes, with a freakin tiger NP flushing it!!!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ 

I can't see the picture at work, but all the comments are priceless!


----------



## shoeaholic77

great shot!!!


----------



## cllover

L&A  at your toilet shot!  Very jealous of your Italian leg balance thing  If it were me - I'd fall in - and that would not be a pretty sight!

LOL Babypie, men... *sigh*


----------



## gemruby41

Cute shot noah!

L&A, I have one word...DAAAAMN!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I propose that everyone post at least 1 loo/lady's room/bathroom shot!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww damn! I hate going to public restrooms, but I guess I can play. Hmmm... where can I go?


----------



## Miss_Q

mine will be on the bathroom floor


----------



## lilgooseberry

my puppy had a bit of cl action lol


----------



## lulabee

^^Awww he's so cute *lilgoose!*


----------



## lilgooseberry

thanx *lulabee* i had to grab my camera and snap. Love him to bits


----------



## Stinas

lil that pic to sooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Here is a shot from last weekend....Morfoula took almost the same one lol
Me in Bronze Rolando, Morfoula in Decollete, & Kristin in Jimmy Choos


----------



## lilgooseberry

oooo pretty *Stina*- the red ones arent cls are they? they look yummy as well


----------



## lilgooseberry

ooo n thanx *stina *from cookie =)


----------



## Stinas

lilgooseberry said:


> oooo pretty *Stina*- the red ones arent cls are they? they look yummy as well


 The red ones are Jimmy Choo


----------



## babypie

I love those JC, I was oogling them on BG last night.  Want want want!


----------



## Stinas

^^they are sooooo much prettier IRL


----------



## lilgooseberry

aw i cant find them but i've just ran across my armadillos... need to save up!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ykes! A dog near shoes, I would be scared to death!!


----------



## YaYa3

i'm so bored tonight that i decided to finish my project and take a picture.  i got this idea from someone else on this sub-forum, but i can't remember who it was.  what i DO remember is that she had tons more shoes than i do!  (whoever you are:  thanks for the idea.)




they're not really in action ... they sleeping, just like i want to be!!


----------



## ebayBAGS

lilgooseberry-- you are too nice of a pet owner! I might have to kill my dog if he came that close!!

My first action shot - a forecast of what I will be going out in tonight  

I hope it doesn't snow too much b/c I don't want my first time wearing out CLs to be a disaster!


----------



## rdgldy

Your shoe display looks great!


----------



## noah8077

YaYa3 said:


> i'm so bored tonight that i decided to finish my project and take a picture. i got this idea from someone else on this sub-forum, but i can't remember who it was. what i DO remember is that she had tons more shoes than i do! (whoever you are: thanks for the idea.)
> 
> View attachment 641293


 
YaYa I really need to put pictures on the fronts of my boxes....maybe a project for this weekend!


----------



## YaYa3

i don't want anyone to think it was my original idea, but, for the life of me, i can't remember who did it, and i'm not nice enough to back through all the threads.  i actually had fun doing it, though.  good thing i don't have a gazillion pair!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nice project YaYa but we need to get you some COLOR into your collection!


----------



## YaYa3

i KNOW ... i need color SO badly.  i want some teal ron ron's, but can't find them.  what other choices would be good??  help me!!


----------



## madamefifi

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ykes! A dog near shoes, I would be scared to death!!


 Me, too! My elderly and occassionally bodily-function-inappropriate  cat has taken to sleeping in my closet---I actually have a little pet bed in there for her---and I do worry about my CLs! They are in boxes stacked up on the floor so I don't _think _they represent a tempting target but then again I never thought a leather Betsey Johnson bag would be an inviting place to go wee wee either!

*Mental note to self: MOVE CLS!!!!


----------



## sakura

YaYa3 said:


> i'm so bored tonight that i decided to finish my project and take a picture.  i got this idea from someone else on this sub-forum, but i can't remember who it was.  what i DO remember is that she had tons more shoes than i do!  (whoever you are:  thanks for the idea.)
> 
> View attachment 641293
> 
> 
> they're not really in action ... they sleeping, just like i want to be!!



*YaYa*, I think it was *Jet*!


----------



## techie81

Love it, YaYa...so doing that this weekend!

Lookin' good, ladies!


----------



## carlinha

lilgooseberry OMG that pic with your puppy is sooooo cute!!!  how old is he/she and name??


----------



## carlinha

l&a, that toilet flushing shot is HOT!!!!!


----------



## I-shop

with my painfully beautiful decollete..still in break in period..wish me luck!


----------



## techie81

Oooh they're so worth it though! Hope they break in soon!


----------



## YaYa3

ok ... i just looked back through the threads and it was *lynn*.  she showed them in front of her christmas tree here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/25-cls-of-christmas-with-pictures-401291.html

thanks, *lynn!!*


----------



## sakura

YaYa3 said:


> i KNOW ... i need color SO badly.  i want some teal ron ron's, but can't find them.  what other choices would be good??  help me!!



*YaYa*, what size are you?  We'll keep a look out!


----------



## YaYa3

*I-shop,* they're gorgeous.  i SO need some colorful ones like yours.  keep wearing them around the house and you'll break them in eventually.  i've been wearing my black patent decolletes with my robe tonight.  REALLY cute!     good luck with the stretching.  they're really, really worth the early pain!!


----------



## carlinha

irene i love the decolletes... i wore my burgundy glittarts today to work and walked a TON!!!!  we had some interviewees/applicants, and i had to give them a tour of our outpatient center, hospital, housing, etc.... my feet were dying in the end... but definitely still better than i expected!  i never thought i would be able to wear decolletes for more than 2 hours, or just sitting down... soon you too will be wearing them all day!


----------



## sakura

I-shop said:


> with my painfully beautiful decollete..still in break in period..wish me luck!



Those look stunning!  Are they the red karey?


----------



## rilokiley

*lilgooseberry*- your dog is adorable! 
*YaYa*- you and I both need some color!  *fingers crossed* I'm getting the purple Pigalle from my cousin.  what colors do you like?
*ebayBAGS*- great shot!  it really shows off the brown glittart streaks!
*I-shop*- you can do it!  the Decollete is sooo worth it!


----------



## YaYa3

*sakura,* i think in the ron ron's, i'd be a 41.  my shoe twin, Jet, wears a 41 in her ron ron's, and so far, her sizes seem to be the same as mine.  THANK YOU!  anything you see that you think i need, just let me know.  BUT remember:  i'm "mama yaya" on here because i'm the oldest member!!


----------



## YaYa3

*rilo,* i'm such a black, taupe, gray lady, so almost any color would be good.  i just don't think i should be wearing really bright colors at my age.  no, really.  i just can't wear everything you young ones wear.  so keep my age in mind!!  :okay:


----------



## rilokiley

YaYa3 said:


> *rilo,* i'm such a black, taupe, gray lady, so almost any color would be good.  i just don't think i should be wearing really bright colors at my age.  no, really.  i just can't wear everything you young ones wear.  so keep my age in mind!!  :okay:



haha, maybe I'm a yaya at heart, because most of my wardrobe & shoes are black/neutral, too!  I'm trying to branch out, but bright colors aren't really my style either... but I think you and I can both rock colors like red, purple, and blue!  nothing too flashy like hot pink, yellow, or orange... one day, maybe!


----------



## rdgldy

Sure you can-brights make wonderful accents to very neutral outfits, at any age.  I am not such a young one either, yaya!!


----------



## carlinha

YaYa3 said:


> *rilo,* i'm such a black, taupe, gray lady, so almost any color would be good.  i just don't think i should be wearing really bright colors at my age.  no, really.  i just can't wear everything you young ones wear.  so keep my age in mind!!  :okay:



yaya i disagree, i think you can do some color...

i think a deep dark red/burgundy/wine would be very classy (like the ones the rolando patent ones came in)

also a royal blue satin is always classic...

and a deep purple or forest green perhaps....


----------



## YaYa3

you guys are SO sweet.  thank you!  i DO have that one pair of samira's ... they're red with black embroidery!  there's a pair of purple ron ron's on ebay, but i can't decide.  how would that be??  at any rate, thank you for all the suggestions.


----------



## babypie

I-shop said:


> with my painfully beautiful decollete..still in break in period..wish me luck!


 
One of my all time fave CLs


----------



## I-shop

*Techie, YaYa3 rilokiley*: yes yes ..even though its painful I still want another pair.. 

*Carlinha*: I tried it yesterday for couple steps..and I think I can make it for yes 2 hours the most..but taken from your experience..its a big encouragement!! Thanks C!

*sakura*: yes, red karey it is.

*babypie*: yeah me too


----------



## techie81

YaYa, I think purple is regal for any age! Love purple   And I agree about the wine red...maybe even a very patent red for when you're feeling extra hot!   Love the idea of blue satin too...


----------



## sakura

Mama Yaya -- see, I'm learning!    -- the purple Ron Rons are a beautiful eggplant color so it would be a nice pop of color without being too bright.


----------



## YaYa3

REALLY?  you think i should do those ron ron's?  here's the link to them:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## rilokiley

^ I think those would be very classy while still giving you some color!  I love them!!


----------



## babypie

Watching a movie with a glass of wine...


----------



## techie81

Ok, now I'm really wanting black patent VPs! 

Yes YaYa, you neeeed those!


----------



## sakura

YaYa3 said:


> REALLY?  you think i should do those ron ron's?  here's the link to them:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



Yes!

Modeling picture of the Ron Rons:






Photo courtesy of *xboobielicousx*'s http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-additions-pls-help-narrow-down-390292.html thread


----------



## bagmad73

*(mama)yaya* - I was told those purple ron rons are a dark purple. I so think you should get them as well. They will look gorgeous on you!


----------



## YaYa3

*babypie!*  great pic of your VPs!  nice polish color, too!  i'm jealous.  

thank you, *sakura, techie, and rilo.*  maybe i'll just go grab 'em right this minute.  or maybe i'll wait.  or maybe i won't.  oh, damn.  or maybe i just need to buy something new from peter and pay full retail.  or maybe i'll just go to bed and dream about it.     thanks for all your help!!


----------



## babypie

^ LOL YaYa, buy now stress later!


----------



## Rocky

lovely&amazing said:


> Finally. I had a night/morning that would've made *Stinas* and *Morfoula* proud!  Wore my Girlfriend *Lav's* favorite dress and snagged my first CL loo shot on a very eco-savvy low flow toilet!!!!



OMG!  That's a Caroma toilet!  How do I know?  Because I did a lot of research when I was thinking about which toilet to install in my bathroom!  They are the BEST TOILETS!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*yaya*- they look so good like that. Pam jenkins in london have teal ron rons: http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/louboutin-shoes.html if thye dont post abroad let me know and u can get them sent to me and ill post them to you =D ok i lie they are more blue.... hmmm sorry...

*ebaybags*- ooo love the shoes and shot

*carlinha*- aw thanx, his names cookie (cause hes used to look like an oreo cookie) hes.. just 2 now =D

*ishop*-yummy shoes!! love them! totally worth the breaking in period


*rilo-*cookie says thanx!

*babypie*-so want your shoes! they look so good!

*sakura*- yummy colour!


----------



## lulabee

YaYa3 said:


> REALLY? you think i should do those ron ron's? here's the link to them:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PURPLE-RON-RON-PUMPS-SHOES-41-11_W0QQitemZ130279256489QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130279256489&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 *mama yaya, *You must get these!!! The color is gorgeous and dark enough not to be too loud. They would look gorgeous on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I agree I love the purple ron rons yaya

They're the perfect start to add color to your collection


----------



## YaYa3

*rilo,* thank you SO much for the information and offer about pam jenkins.  you are so sweet.  unfortunately, she doesn't have my size in any shoe.  

*naked and lula,* i made an offer and she told me to bid as the auction ends in two hours.  i'm on it!  hopefully, they'll be mine.  thank you, sweeties, for the support.


----------



## lulabee

^^Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Good luck yaya I hope u get em!


----------



## YaYa3

*got 'em!!*  i was the only bidder, so got 'em for $379.  i think that's a good deal.  i can't wait to see those babies in person.  COLOR!!  yay!!


----------



## techie81

Yaaaaay!!!  They're so gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yay yaya!


----------



## rilokiley

congrats, *Yaya*!  Those will look PERFECT on you!!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Congrats Yaya!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## YaYa3

*techie, naked, rilo, and ebayBags,* 

i'll definitely post pics when i get them.  oh, yes ... i have another new pair to post, too!  thanks for all the support, sweet ladies!


----------



## lilgooseberry

congrates yaya!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

YaYa3 said:


> *techie, naked, rilo, and ebayBags,*
> 
> i'll definitely post pics when i get them. oh, yes ... i have another new pair to post, too! thanks for all the support, sweet ladies!


 
another new pair?!?!? are you holding out on us yaya!!!


----------



## YaYa3

yes, another new pair!  i've been keeping it a secret.  :shame:  i'll post when i get my ron ron's!  you guys are THE BEST!!


----------



## poshchick

Hi everyone

I haven't posted in this thread before but went to a party last night and my friend had got CL's for her 21st birthday so we were CL buddies! 

Hopefully these will work!


----------



## **shoelover**

very nice!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nice action shots!! looks like you ladies were having a fabulous time! you look great!


----------



## amazigrace

YaYa3 said:


> *techie, naked, rilo, and ebayBags,*
> 
> i'll definitely post pics when i get them.  oh, yes ... i have another new pair to post, too!  thanks for all the support, sweet ladies!



Yea, yaya! I'm so proud of you for buying the ron-rons. Maybe we can share! You can let me stretch them a bit for you.


----------



## beatrixkiddo29

eggpudding said:


> great action shots everyone - mine are a bit boring in comparison, me in my Alti 160s on the bus!


Hi EGGPUDDING, gorgeous shoes! Could you write how alti 160 fit in relation to any other CL model? I've been searching the internet but couldn't find out, and I really want to order the correct size since they are expensive & selling out. Your help would be appreciated a lot!!


----------



## Stinas

Posh!  Love them!
Its nice to see what my RAOK buddy looks like!


----------



## savvysgirl

*yaya* - Love the colour of your new Ron Ron's! 

*Poshchick* - Love your outfit. CL's just finish it off perfectly. How lovely for your friend to get a pair for her b/day!!


----------



## poshchick

Thanks Stinas! I've been trying to find your message in my inbox to reply but it seems to have disappeared! Oh, and I'm the one on the left in case you were wondering! 

Thanks to you too Savvysgirl!


----------



## bagmad73

Everyone looks so gorgeous with their CLs. 
Sorry about the tiny pic but I have no full length mirror at home (my DH will get around to putting it up soon, so he says LOL) and I took a quick pic with my phone using the mirror pillar at the shopping centre. I'm wearing my 70mm black patent iowas!! Thanks for letting me share my action shot!


----------



## poshchick

Lovely! And you look like you've just bought more in that pic??


----------



## bagmad73

Hi *poshchick*, hee! hee! Yes I did buy something - I posted it in the first CLs for 2009 thread!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

*@@babypie* - almost to much just for a movie  they have to go out with you   love the VP's

*@@YaYa* - congrats to score on the Ron Ron's absolutely nice color 

*@@poshchick* -  hot 

*@@bagmad* - cute outfit


----------



## kittenslingerie

bagmad73 said:


> Everyone looks so gorgeous with their CLs.
> Sorry about the tiny pic but I have no full length mirror at home (my DH will get around to putting it up soon, so he says LOL) and I took a quick pic with my phone using the mirror pillar at the shopping centre. I'm wearing my 70mm black patent iowas!! Thanks for letting me share my action shot!



OMG, those iowa 70's look great on you! I wish I could find a pair in my big size.


----------



## YaYa3

*badmag,* such a cute pic!  and i REALLY like the bag you're carrying!!


----------



## bagmad73

Thanks *yaya*! I love the bag and of course love what is IN the bag even more LOL
*kittens* - I hope you find a pair!!! will keep a look out for big sizes for you!


----------



## melzy

*poshchick* You and your friend look cute with your CLs!!


----------



## Katykit01

*MODS CAN WE MAKE THIS A STICKY PLEASE??? its hard searching for the thread...* 

I haven't worn these out in about 3 months.... My Red Karey Decolletes at the office today...taking a break from running around all morning...


----------



## babypie

I drool every time I see red karey decolletes...


----------



## lilgooseberry

o o katykit they sooooo nice!


----------



## Katykit01

My apologies for the late posts  but traveling for work and then the holiday's kind of made me a little behind....

1st: my black patent decolletes at my SO xmas party
2nd: my pink jolie noeuds at NYE dinner
3rd: my black patent decolletes (again) at a club in hollywood this past weekend
4th: my version of the "bathroom" shot 
  **what can I say, I love my black patent decolletes**


----------



## surlygirl

cute shots, katykit! I love the red karey decolletes! And I like how you're lounging with your feet up at the party. Too cool!


----------



## danicky

Wow, this thread is moving really fast. Love all the action shots ladies!!!


----------



## babypie

Katy gorgeous shoes and pics.  I love my decolletes to death too (I want your red kareys!!)


----------



## Katykit01

Thanks *surlygirl*... I was a little bored (work function) so I took it when no one was really around just in case someone says "Did you just take a picture of your shoes??!!?"

*Babypie* thanks... I got such a great deal on these too from eBay...my feet are weird in sizing so one shoe is bigger than the other which is perfect for me...


----------



## Miss_Q

*Katy*- I am in love with your Red Kareys


----------



## lovely&amazing

just found out i have an even better action shot than the loo one from this past weekend....

He's a bass player in the band i went to see...


----------



## lulabee

^^LMAO!!!! I'm lovin' this shot lovely!!! Ohhhhh you're making me miss my wild days! LOL, I just noticed the girl on the right! She looks thrilled..


----------



## lovely&amazing

LOL! Naughty, huh???!!!


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> LOL! Naughty, huh???!!!


 Looks like a blast, what band was it? Oh man do I have stories for you!!!!


----------



## babypie

Haha now thats an ACTION shot!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Oh, *Lula*...we so need a playdate out on the town together....

They're called "_Potato Pirates_", metal rock...just released a cd here in Denver...they actually get radio-play.

Nevermind that they're 12 years old......


----------



## lulabee

^^LOL, OOOO playdate sounds fun! I'm ready!


----------



## rilokiley

hahahha, *lovely*, I love it!!


----------



## Katykit01

OMG *L&A* this is probably one of the best action shots I've seen lately....
I just  it!


----------



## LavenderIce

lovely--You are the life of the party aren't you?  No way I can keep up with my girlfriend.


----------



## lilgooseberry

oooo yummy shot *lovely*


----------



## YaYa3

*L&A!*  now THAT's an action shot!  so much fun!!!  i might not be able to keep up with you and *lula,* but it looks like i can keep up with the other girl in your pic!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh, tpf is being spiced up ... great b00tie!!!


----------



## rdgldy

OK, I see the bottom of the shoe, but I'll still trying to see where the leg is LOL!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

YaYa3 said:


> *L&A!* now THAT's an action shot! so much fun!!! i might not be able to keep up with you and *lula,* but it looks like i can keep up with the other girl in your pic!!


 
LOL! _Hilarious_, *YaYa*!!! 

*Rdgldy*.....I think my leg is down his throat.....

Thanks everyone for seeing that and still liking me....


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

Never before had I thought I'd find a site where people knew how imprortant taking pictures of their shoes are.. I thought I was the only one!! Can't wait to get some up


----------



## lulabee

YaYa3 said:


> *L&A!* now THAT's an action shot! so much fun!!! i might not be able to keep up with you and *lula,* but it looks like i can keep up with the other girl in your pic!!


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> ....I think my leg is down his throat.....
> 
> Thanks everyone for seeing that and still liking me....


 Well we always knew you were flexible!


----------



## carlinha

lovely!!!!  naughty naughty girl!  the boy looks kinda cute!


----------



## socalboo

lovely&amazing said:


> *Rdgldy*.....I think my leg is down his throat.....







lovely&amazing said:


> Thanks everyone for seeing that and still liking me....



Of course we still like you...even more so now! That is one hot pic *lovely*!


----------



## poshchick

AnyoneForPimms said:


> Never before had I thought I'd find a site where people knew how imprortant taking pictures of their shoes are.. I thought I was the only one!! Can't wait to get some up


 

lol, my friends have caught sight of my pictures of my shoes and I tell them its for 'insurance purposes' 
I just can't bring myself to tell them 'I'm taking pictures of my shoes so that I can then post them on an internet forum and girls all over the world can chat about them' - they think i'm crazy enough as it is! lol

Also, off topic, but 'anyoneforpimms' - where in the UK are you from? There's quite a few of us now!


----------



## carlinha

i don't know how i can top an action shot like lovely & amazing's!  but here are my lovely yellow satin lady gres during their 1st public outing, waiting for the train to come... out and about in NYC... my toes were freezing but i couldn't wait any longer to wear them!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ so cute, *carlinha*! The yellow satin really pops! I'm thinking about wearing my black lady gres this weekend, so thank you for inspiring me to forget about the cold and go for the glamour!!!

*lovely* - you naughty minx, you! LOL! I tried to find the leg, too, but gave up and just decided I didn't want to know! You are completely and utterly fabulous! Don't ever change!


----------



## amazigrace

OMH - look how adorable you are, *carlina*! Those yellow LGs are about the most beautiful shoes I've ever seen. Great outfit, and great shoes, and great picture! And great toenail polish - is that Mrs. O'Leery's BBQ by OPI? I think you wore that color in some pictures about 2 weeks ago and I searched until I found some. I love it!


----------



## carlinha

amazigrace said:


> OMH - look how adorable you are, *carlina*! Those yellow LGs are about the most beautiful shoes I've ever seen. Great outfit, and great shoes, and great picture! And great toenail polish - is that Mrs. O'Leery's BBQ by OPI? I think you wore that color in some pictures about 2 weeks ago and I searched until I found some. I love it!



thanks surlygirl & amazigrace

amazigrace - these are essie wicked... that was rilokiley with the OPI nail color she wore with her nude patent VPs... i think wicked is a darker color


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I haven't been in this thread forever! Great Shots everyone!!!


----------



## babypie

Wow *carlinha* you look gorgeous!


----------



## YaYa3

*carlinha,* your shoes are BEAUTIFUL!  great outfit, too!


----------



## rdgldy

*carlinha*, the yellow is so beautiful, especially on a cold winter day.


----------



## ebayBAGS

Carlinha -- your yellow LGs look amazing!! especially with that fab toe polish


----------



## rilokiley

great pic, *carlinha*!  I love the yellow with dark denim


----------



## socalboo

*carlinha* ~You look beautiful! Your Yellow Lady Gres are the perfect way to make a winter day un-gloomy!


----------



## danicky

*L&A,* that shot is really cute!! lol

*Carlinha,* thoese shoes are just stunning. I bet u were freezing; NY weather is crazy right now!!!


----------



## Xander

Carlinha- That Yellow Lady Gres  looks  on you, love the COAT too.


Brilliant actions shots everyone


----------



## fmd914

L&A  - How fun!!!!!

Carahlina - OH I HATE your shots!!!!  I wanted some satin Lady Gres so badly and was trying to be good (what the **** was I thinking).  Those LGs look so good on you that I actually HURT!!!  Love them.  Oh and kudos for being able to withstand the cold to wear them.  It is -10 where I am and I just can't do it!


----------



## lovely&amazing

OMG..you are hot! I *LOVE* the pop of yellow!!!!!! Gorgeous, *Carlinha*!



carlinha said:


> i don't know how i can top an action shot like lovely & amazing's! but here are my lovely yellow satin lady gres during their 1st public outing, waiting for the train to come... out and about in NYC... my toes were freezing but i couldn't wait any longer to wear them!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Carlhina* - They look fab!! I'm not a Lady Gres fan but these are beautiful. You make them look good, whoo


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlhina! i love the yellow satin lady gres on you! even though your toes were freezing you look fabulous!


----------



## Katykit01

*Carlinha* your LG look great on you!!! I love your jacket too~!


----------



## Stinas

carlinha - you look GREAT!  I love the lg's!  Im soo mad I didnt grab them when I had the chance!


----------



## katran26

here's a question - where can I find satin Lady Gres? - I've looked EVERYWHERE!  and I'm not really comfortable with shopping via ebay...


----------



## lilgooseberry

carlina- they are so so pretty on you!


----------



## sakura

katran26 said:


> here's a question - where can I find satin Lady Gres? - I've looked EVERYWHERE!  and I'm not really comfortable with shopping via ebay...



Only Bergdorf Goodman carried them. They were on sale last year so your best bet is eBay.


----------



## ronsdiva

Carli- rockin' those yellow satin lady gres! They look great on you!

Here are me & my silver grease pigalles today at work.


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh no *Rons* .. i was just looking at them on footcandy, in my size! And quite cheap!! Now i'm re-thinking!

They look lovely on you


----------



## babypie

Rons those are sooo pretty!


----------



## ronsdiva

savvysgirl said:


> Oh no *Rons* .. i was just looking at them on footcandy, in my size! And quite cheap!! Now i'm re-thinking!
> 
> They look lovely on you


 
You should get them. I watched them since last spring waiting for them to go on sale. They are pretty comfortable on the first day. I do have to break them in a bit, but they are definitely not like my decolletes. Plus they make me smile when I look under my desk!

Thanks BP!


----------



## _Danielle_

*@@carlinha* - They are perfect and I love that color 

*@@ronsdiva* - amazing Picalles to hot for work


----------



## carlinha

thanks everyone... yeah definitely NY is freezing right now, but i wore these on monday when it was relatively "warmer" 30 degrees or so...  ahhahaa... 

and definitely, it made me so happy to wear them... what more than a pop of YELLOW to brighten a gloomy winter day.  

fmd - sorry you missed out on them!  but don't lose hope, they pop up on ebay... i think there is a yellow satin pair on there right now actually, don't know the size... and besides, you have a lot of other lovelies to look at!  and i don't know how you could live in -10 degree weather.  i would be frozen on the spot.

katran - the satin LGs were from Bergdorf Goodman in the fall... they went on sale, you may want to call them to see if they have any left?  they came in yellow, fuschia and cobalt blue satin.

rons - loving your silver pigalles!  i wish i could get up the nerve to try on a pair (of pigalles) cuz they are just hot.


----------



## socalboo

Ooo *rons*! I love your Silver Grease Pigalles...I'm so jealous! They look fab on you!


----------



## socalboo

*wantmore's* *baby shower!*
LavendarIce in Nude Yoyos, wantmore in Bronze Lizard Pigalles, socalboo in Pewter Scissor Girls


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for posting T!  Look at all our red soles!


----------



## socalboo

Of course! I was just going to tell you it was up! My first action shot!


----------



## babypie

Aww you guys look fabulous! So girly-girly


----------



## YaYa3

*rons,* your pigalles are gorgeous.  

*socalboo,* what an amazing pic!  how fun!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

socalboo! Love your action shot!


----------



## surlygirl

what an adorable picture, *socal*! lovely shoes, ladies!


----------



## carlinha

socalboo said:


> *wantmore's* *baby shower!*
> LavendarIce in Nude Yoyos, wantmore in Bronze Lizard Pigalles, socalboo in Pewter Scissor Girls



OH MY GOD!!!!!  so cute!!!   i wish i had friends who owned CLs also!  and look at that humongous bbag!  sooooo gorgeous....

wantmore - where can i find those bronze lizard pigalles?  i saw a pair on ebay before but they are HOT  and may have to be added onto the list... and congrats on the baby!!!  you are one hot mama to be wearing CLs at your baby shower!


----------



## cfellis522

socalboo said:


> *wantmore's* *baby shower!*
> LavendarIce in Nude Yoyos, wantmore in Bronze Lizard Pigalles, socalboo in Pewter Scissor Girls


 
You all look great!  Now what did you get CL related for the baby?


----------



## noah8077

So I had to try the toilet shot, can I say hands down the slummiest stall ever?





I DID IT!  Without falling, after drinking!


----------



## LavenderIce

noah--You've joined the loo club!  Congrats on keeping it together.  You were worried it would be blurry like mine.


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* despite the slummy stall, your VPs look just beautiful!  i love them more every time i see them on you.


----------



## Katykit01

*Socalboo* Love that action shot....  I wonder what the person behind the camera was saying as they were taking this photo for you lovely ladies hehe


----------



## babypie

I love our toilet shots!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The toilet shots are hilarious!

I love the baby shower shot - so cute!!

Carlinha - I looooove all things yellow!! So cute. I would so where my shoes out if it weren't -9 outside. Damn cold!

Sorry if I missed your shots.


----------



## Stinas

socalboo said:


> *wantmore's* *baby shower!*
> LavendarIce in Nude Yoyos, wantmore in Bronze Lizard Pigalles, socalboo in Pewter Scissor Girls



awwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!
Please send kisses to Wantmore for me!!!  She is my Joli Angel lol
HOw is she???? Does she know what she is having????  How was the party??  
come on ladies....let us know the good stuff lol

ps
I swear...looking at the Nude Yoyos in the box do not look like anything special, but once you put those babies on they are TDF!!!  Im sooo glad I got my hands on them!
You ladies look amazing!!!


----------



## socalboo

*noah* ~Love the toilet shot! Your shoe really classes up the joint!

Thank you *babypie, YaYa, nakedm, surly, carlinha, cfellis, katykit, jimmyshoo & Stinas!* You guys are so sweet!

*C* ~I gave her Baby Jar travel blankies and as close to shoes that I got were baby socks by Trumpette that have shoes printed on them no red soles, but they come in tiny shoe boxes!

*Katy* ~It was wantmore's DH! She said he's used to it. He was still shaking his head though it was pretty funny. He's a good sport!

*Stinas* ~I will! She is doing great! The party was fantastic! *wantmore and Lav* are the sweetest most beautiful girls ever! I *so* want to tell you what she's having but I'm hoping that she comes on to see the pic. I don't want to take away her fun!


----------



## wantmore

T - Thanks for posting it! 

Awww, ladies, thank you so much! The baby shower was so much fun. DH and I were so touched that so many of our friends, old and new (*Lav* and *socalboo*), came and helped us celebrate this special occasion. As usual, Lav and socalboo were dressed very nicely (just look at their previous outfits posts) and both put me to shame! 

socalboo's gifts were too cute. The blankies are the perfect size! The shoe socks were so fitting for us CL addicts. The shoe boxes were hillarious!

Lav's presents were perfect! She got a bunch of adorable tub toys (which I AM looking forward to using, LOL!) and oral care which DH chose to register for.....he's into oral care and hadn't had any cavities ever! Mostly, she and her sister were too thoughtful to drive all the way to LA just to attend the party. She also won one of the games!

*carlinha* - my sister got these from Sak's fire sale. She got them 1/2 size smaller but they fit me (maybe b/c my feet are swollen, LOL!), so they're mine now! They were originally $1075 and I got them for $215 . The only thing I wish was for these to be 100mm instead of 70mm.

*Stinas* - I miss you, girl! I'm doing great, considering I'm carrying twins  - a boy and a girl! I wish I was here more often so I can enable more people .

I'll try to be here more often.....


----------



## laureenthemean

*wantmore*, good to see you around again!  Congrats on the twins!  A boy and a girl, how perfect!  You all look so cute too, I wish I could have come!


----------



## rdgldy

The shower shot is adorable. Wantmore-how exciting-twins!!  Good luck with everything.


----------



## carlinha

wantmore - $215 for those pigalles, that is an AMAZING DEAL!!!!  i didn't even know they were 70mm, they look higher in that picture somehow...

and TWINS!!!!  OMG, congratulations!  how exciting!


----------



## ronsdiva

Wantmore- congrats on your twins and congrats on being able to wear heels while you are pregnant. When I had DD I could not wear any heels.

Socal, thanks for the pics! A great collection of cl's.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wantmore/Lav/Socal love the group shot! Too cute how you are all sitting with your legs crossed and looking so ladylike!

Noah - nice loo shot (at the Moose?), burgundy VPs make grosso toilets look gooooood!


----------



## sakura

wantmore said:


> T - Thanks for posting it!
> 
> Awww, ladies, thank you so much! The baby shower was so much fun. DH and I were so touched that so many of our friends, old and new (*Lav* and *socalboo*), came and helped us celebrate this special occasion. As usual, Lav and socalboo were dressed very nicely (just look at their previous outfits posts) and both put me to shame!
> 
> socalboo's gifts were too cute. The blankies are the perfect size! The shoe socks were so fitting for us CL addicts. The shoe boxes were hillarious!
> 
> Lav's presents were perfect! She got a bunch of adorable tub toys (which I AM looking forward to using, LOL!) and oral care which DH chose to register for.....he's into oral care and hadn't had any cavities ever! Mostly, she and her sister were too thoughtful to drive all the way to LA just to attend the party. She also won one of the games!
> 
> *carlinha* - my sister got these from Sak's fire sale. She got them 1/2 size smaller but they fit me (maybe b/c my feet are swollen, LOL!), so they're mine now! They were originally $1075 and I got them for $215 . The only thing I wish was for these to be 100mm instead of 70mm.
> 
> *Stinas* - I miss you, girl! I'm doing great, considering I'm carrying twins  - a boy and a girl! I wish I was here more often so I can enable more people .
> 
> I'll try to be here more often.....



Congrats on your twins *wantmore*!


----------



## techie81

*l&a*,  

*carlinha*, so gorgeous!  That yellow really pops.

*rons*, love it! That color is beautiful on you.

*socalboo*, how cute! And *wantmore*, congrats on twins!  

*noah*  what a way to break them in...too funny


----------



## Stinas

wantmore said:


> T - Thanks for posting it!
> 
> Awww, ladies, thank you so much! The baby shower was so much fun. DH and I were so touched that so many of our friends, old and new (*Lav* and *socalboo*), came and helped us celebrate this special occasion. As usual, Lav and socalboo were dressed very nicely (just look at their previous outfits posts) and both put me to shame!
> 
> socalboo's gifts were too cute. The blankies are the perfect size! The shoe socks were so fitting for us CL addicts. The shoe boxes were hillarious!
> 
> Lav's presents were perfect! She got a bunch of adorable tub toys (which I AM looking forward to using, LOL!) and oral care which DH chose to register for.....he's into oral care and hadn't had any cavities ever! Mostly, she and her sister were too thoughtful to drive all the way to LA just to attend the party. She also won one of the games!
> 
> *carlinha* - my sister got these from Sak's fire sale. She got them 1/2 size smaller but they fit me (maybe b/c my feet are swollen, LOL!), so they're mine now! They were originally $1075 and I got them for $215 . The only thing I wish was for these to be 100mm instead of 70mm.
> 
> *Stinas* - I miss you, girl! I'm doing great, considering I'm carrying twins  - a boy and a girl! I wish I was here more often so I can enable more people .
> 
> I'll try to be here more often.....



Im sooooooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratsssss!!!!!!
I pmd you too! lol


----------



## b00mbaka

WOW! Congrats on the twins, wantmore!

Here's a picture from my surprise birthday party last night:






I had sssssssoooooo much fun!


----------



## floridasun8

LOL who's the man who had to get his sneaker in the shot?  
Gorgeous boots BTW and Happy Birthday!


----------



## cllover

Gorgeous boots, b00m!  LOL at the sneaker intruder


----------



## buzzytoes

B00m lol @ the sneaker shot. Glad you had so much fun but the party's still on for the entire weekend right? Looking forward to seeing more action shots!


----------



## YaYa3

*wantmore,* congratulations on your twins!  if you need any words of wisdom, just let me know!!!  i have an identical twin sister AND i have identical twin sons.  been there, done that!  you're in for the ride of your life ... more fun than you can imagine!


----------



## wantmore

*laureen*, *rdgldy*, *buzzytoes*, *sakura*, *techie*, - Thanks! 

*carlinha* - Thanks! I know, for some reason the heels look higher in the pics, but not really.....almost 3" tall. For $215 though, I coudn't give it up!

*ronsdiva* - Thanks! This is only the 2nd time I wore heels in my entire pregnancy. The 1st time was the VP Nude I posted in the outfit threads, taken last 12/21/08. Now a days, I live in my Uggs. I miss wearing CLs.

*Stinas* - Thanks! I PMd you back.

*b00* - Thanks! Your boots are so sexy! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!* 

*YaYa3* - Thanks! Congrats on your twins too! I sure could use some tips! I don't even want to think how I'll be able to handle both of them when they cry at the same time .


----------



## hlp_28

Congrats on your twins *wantmore* !! A boy and a girl - *PERFECT* !!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

noah8077 said:


> So I had to try the toilet shot, can I say hands down the slummiest stall ever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID IT! Without falling, after drinking!


 

OMG...*Noah*...this is fantastic!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

socalboo said:


> *wantmore's* *baby shower!*
> LavendarIce in Nude Yoyos, wantmore in Bronze Lizard Pigalles, socalboo in Pewter Scissor Girls


 
Damn! Three of my favorite Ladies in one room! Congrats, *Wantmore*!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

b00mbaka said:


> WOW! Congrats on the twins, wantmore!
> 
> Here's a picture from my surprise birthday party last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sssssssoooooo much fun!


 
Killer pic!!! Happy B'day *b00m*!


----------



## techie81

Yay b00m! Love it! Hehe, I think I see the Saks EGC postcard too!


----------



## socalboo

*b00m* ~Happy Birthday! Your boots are fabulous that's a great action shot the sneaker is too funny!

Aw *lovely*! Miss you girl! 

Still laughing at your toilet shot *noah*!


----------



## eggpudding

beatrixkiddo29 said:


> Hi EGGPUDDING, gorgeous shoes! Could you write how alti 160 fit in relation to any other CL model? I've been searching the internet but couldn't find out, and I really want to order the correct size since they are expensive & selling out. Your help would be appreciated a lot!!


 
Thanks!! And wow, apologies for checking this so late, I've been away on holiday- hope I'm not too late . I'm a true size 37, but went down to 36.5 in the 160s (may feel tight at first but then stretch to fit comfortably). In the Alti 140s however I was TTS 37. My Rolando and NP size is also 37, hope this helps! 

And too many gorgeous new action shots ladies, loving each and every one


----------



## Stinas

Here are last nights action shots....by myself, but whatever lol
Here are my lovely Babels in a beyond gross bathroom...





Here they are on the way home while it starts to snow...




And here they are playing in the snow for the first and probably last time...








I fell on my face after taking this one...I guess Babels, a couple Vodkas & snow do not mix lol....at least I was outside my house lol


----------



## eggpudding

HOT Stinas!


----------



## Zucnarf

I love Babels!


----------



## techie81

Super hot!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nice shots stinas!!!


----------



## rilokiley

so many great action shots, but *wantmore*- congrats on twins!  that is so exciting!


----------



## savvysgirl

Loving the babels in the snow piccies!! So cute!


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> I fell on my face after taking this one...I guess Babels, a couple Vodkas & snow do not mix lol....at least I was outside my house lol



Love this pic!!

*Wantmore *congrats on the twins!!


----------



## cfellis522

Stinas, 

Where was the picture of the falling down part????  Just kidding.  Funny bathroom shot.

Cara


----------



## IslandSpice

Happy Birthday, Boom!!!
Congrats, Wantmore!!!

Lovely shots, ladies. So fun to come here and window shop!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks floridasun (I actually put my foot in HIS sneaker picture! LOL! He's the one that wanted to take shot of his fresh sneakers), cllover, wantmore, busszytoes, lovely & amazing, techie81 (good eye! You are right!), socalboo, & islandspice!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Here's a picture of when I first walked into my surprise party on friday:





And here's a pic of me after I changed and was ready to paartaayyy:





And this was last night at a small gala in my new scissor girls!!!:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

socalboo said:


> *wantmore's* *baby shower!*
> LavendarIce in Nude Yoyos, wantmore in Bronze Lizard Pigalles, socalboo in Pewter Scissor Girls



OMG, how did I miss this.  You all looked fabulous at the shower, but Lav forgot to superimpose me in the pic.    hehehe


----------



## bagmad73

*Stinas* - love your action shot in the snow!!!
*b00m* - party on girl!! - You look hot!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

B00m - looks like you had an amazing time!! Love your shots!


----------



## lulabee

b00mbaka said:


> Here's a picture of when I first walked into my surprise party on friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a pic of me after I changed and was ready to paartaayyy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was last night at a small gala in my new scissor girls!!!:


 *b00m,* You look so cute!!! It looks like you had a great birthday weekend!


----------



## rilokiley

*b00mbaka*- great action shots!  you look like you had so much fun!


----------



## savvysgirl

*b00m* - fabulous shots!!! So hope you enjoyed yourself .. looks like you did!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Love your action shots B00m - looks like you had a great bday weekend!


----------



## Miss_Q

It looks like you had a wonderful birthday weekend *b00m*


----------



## YaYa3

*b00m,* shake that bootie!  you must have had a BLAST!!


----------



## babypie

Yay boom, looks like youre having a blast!


----------



## carlinha

boom, happy birthday!   looks like tons of fun


----------



## rdgldy

Boom, looks like you had a wonderful birthday weekend.  You look amazing,as always.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!  Snow looks pretty only when there is that much on the ground...other than that...its pure uglyness!  
Boom - you look like you had a blast!!!
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## socalboo

*Stinas* ~Great pics! I don't know which would scare me more, snow or that bathroom! Love your Babels...so hot they were probably melting the snow!

*b00m* ~I love how you PARTY in your CLs! Looking great!

Aw *E*! We missed you! Next time we get together we won't have to superimpose you 'cause you better be here!


----------



## BellaShoes

Happy Birthday *b00m*....is it crazy in DC right now??

Brrrrrrrrr..... *Stinas*! Lovin your babels!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Caution*: MINI cooper driver wearing Louboutins!

Black Simples


----------



## BellaShoes

My husband and I went to St Helena (Napa) for Wine Tasting this weekend
.....SOOOO much fun!

Pewter New Simples


----------



## noah8077

Love the shots bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *noah*... The pic in St Helena was while sitting on our hotel patio... it opened up onto the vineyard.... GORGEOUS!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the shot bella! it looks so pretty there!


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* beautiful pic AND beautiful shoes!!  how much fun!


----------



## rilokiley

*bella*- I love that shot!  it looks so pretty there, and the shoes aren't too bad, either!


----------



## techie81

What a neat photo!  Love the view


----------



## buzzytoes

Bella looks like it was a great weekend! Love the shot with the Mini!


----------



## Stinas

Looks like fun bella!!!


----------



## babypie

great shots bella!


----------



## socalboo

How fun *bella*! That is a beautiful pic with your NS and the Napa scenery!


----------



## ceseeber

*Bella*, wine tasting and gorgeous shoes...you are one classy lady,  it!


----------



## Cerina

Love the shoes bella, and that sounds like sooooo much fun!! And very romantic too:buttercup:


----------



## lulabee

Cute shots *Bella*!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Boom looovvvve the shot! I have to party with you one of these days!!!!


----------



## MsFrida

Does reading on TPF count as "in action"


----------



## babypie

Great shot!!


----------



## Katykit01

*MsFrida* I love that shot!!!

*B0om* Happy Birthday!!! Hope DC isnt too crazy for you but of course do hope you are enjoying a historical event! Jealous I do not live there to witness this time 

*Stinas* Love your action shots!! Hopefully you didnt get hurt after you fell 

*Bella* I  St. Helena! Looks like it was great weather while you were there! Did you get a chance to go to Dean & Deluka(sp?)? Love that grocery store but very expensive!

I just finished watching today's inauguration and wanted to visit my fav. site and saw *MsFrida's post and thought my Rolandos looked cute  today  but then again they always look cute *


----------



## MsFrida

^ LOVE that colour against your skintone!


----------



## babypie

Fun shot Katy. I see this trend picking up like the car shots and toilet shots!


----------



## YaYa3

*msfrida and katykit,* adorable action shots!  i HOPE reading on tPF counts as action, because lately, that's about the only thing i do!!


----------



## MsFrida

^ Ditto (been on sick leave for over a year, this is as much 'in action' as it gets LOL)


----------



## Elsie87

Great shots everyone!

Here's my 'watching tPF' action shot:




(blue Glittart VP's)


----------



## BellaShoes

Love your new VPs *MsFrida*!!!

You ladies are fabulous....Thank you all for all of your kind words! St Helena was amazing, the wine was fabulous and my husband.....I just love him the world over!!!!

*Katykit*...didn't make it to Dean & Deluca this time but for certain next time!


----------



## iimewii

Love Everyone Action Pics!!! Havent post in a while! Here is my Red Wine 100mm Simples at work.  (A little bored!!) Pics are a little crappy from camara phone.


----------



## morfoula

no pics of CLs are crappy


----------



## _Danielle_

*@@msfrida,Elsie,katykit,* cool action shots 
*@@iimewii* -  the color


----------



## socalboo

*MsFrida, Katykit & Elsie* ~Love the computer action shots! Katy, we're shoe sisters!

*iimewii* ~Great pics! I love wine, the color too!


----------



## floridasun8

iimewii said:


> Love Everyone Action Pics!!! Havent post in a while! Here is my Red Wine 100mm Simples at work.  (A little bored!!) Pics are a little crappy from camara phone.



What a beautiful color on those Simples!  Im not a fan of rounded toes, but give me those in a pointy toe and I'd be all over them!  Gorgeous!


----------



## surlygirl

Finally ... an action shot. Well, kinda. It's just me and some friends at a friend's birthday party.


----------



## socalboo

*surly* that's a cute pic! I love your top too, gorgeous color...and your CLs of course! Looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks so much, *socal*! we had a great time.


----------



## iimewii

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*bello*- cute pic! i got a sky blue mini =D how do u drive in ur cls?
*frida kate elsie*- great shots, tried doing that but nearly fell off hte back of my chair =P
*
iimewii- *sucha yummy colour! 
*surly*- its like spot the cls =D


----------



## LavenderIce

surly--that's been one of my most awaited pics EVER here on tpf!  Glad to see you wearing one of your babies.


----------



## babypie

great pic *surly*, love that flash of red


----------



## surlygirl

Lol, *lilgoose.* Of all the pictures we took that night, only a couple had any sole action.
*Lav* - It has been a long time in the making, huh?! But now that I've worn a pair, I'm completely empowered. I'm determined to wear at least one pair per week!
*babypie -* thank you!


----------



## lolitablue

Oh so many fun pics!!*Boom*, it looks like you have a great time!!

*Bella*, your pics are so sublime and cool!

*Surly*! Love that shot!


----------



## samhainophobia

I  those wine red Simple 100s.  

I swear, if I could just have a collection that consisted of Simples in every color ever made, I would be happy!  (more like over the moon.  lol.)


----------



## lulabee

surlygirl said:


> Finally ... an action shot. Well, kinda. It's just me and some friends at a friend's birthday party.


 Cute shot *surly*! Your top is beautiful!


----------



## bagmad73

samhainophobia said:


> I  those wine red Simple 100s.
> 
> I swear, if I could just have a collection that consisted of Simples in every color ever made, I would be happy!  (more like over the moon.  lol.)



I so get what you mean *sam*!!! Although I don't have a pair of simple pumps yet....maybe soon...


----------



## lolitablue

My Blue VPs went out to party until 4 am on my birthday weekend. Here some random shots at BB Kings House of Jazz - Pointe Orlando. We have so much fun!


----------



## LavenderIce

Looks like you had a fun bday!


----------



## floridasun8

lolitablue said:


> My Blue VPs went out to party until 4 am on my birthday weekend. Here some random shots at BB Kings House of Jazz - Pointe Orlando. We have so much fun!



Wow lolitablue...happy birthday and love the shoes!  I didnt know anyone was near me here in FL.   I go to Pointe Orlando every once in a while, particularly love the restaurants there like Oceanaire and Capital Grille!


----------



## lolitablue

floridasun8 said:


> Wow lolitablue...happy birthday and love the shoes! I didnt know anyone was near me here in FL. I go to Pointe Orlando every once in a while, particularly love the restaurants there like Oceanaire and Capital Grille!


 
Oh yes, right here in currently freezing Orlando!!! I love Capital Grille!!


----------



## rilokiley

happy belated birthday, *lolita*!!


----------



## socalboo

*lolita* ~I love how your toes match your Blue Kareys! So pretty! Happy birthday!


----------



## lolitablue

socalboo said:


> *lolita* ~I love how your toes match your Blue Kareys! So pretty! Happy birthday!


 
Thank you! I did that on purpose for the occasion


----------



## socalboo

Awesome *lolita*! Who is the blue color on your tips by? If you don't mind me asking, I love blue nail polish!


----------



## surlygirl

lulabee said:


> Cute shot *surly*! Your top is beautiful!


 
thanks, *lula*!


----------



## babypie

Lolita love those pics, were blue karey VP twins

We have quite a few action trends now
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]toilet shot
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]car shot
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]DH/DF/SO shoe joining in
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Work/browsing tpf


----------



## lolitablue

socalboo said:


> Awesome *lolita*! Who is the blue color on your tips by? If you don't mind me asking, I love blue nail polish!


 
Thank you Socal, it is OPI but not sure of the name.  I will ask my manicurist tomorrow.


----------



## socalboo

Thanks *lolita*!  OPI? I might have it already LOL!


----------



## danicky

Great action shots everyone!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

First, how in the hell did I miss a Surly cameo?!! FINALLY, now I can breathe.

Love everyone shots!

I have not been able to wear my CLs for a couple of weeks now because I have been in Detroit, but I am now back where the weather is pleasant!!!

I have been seeing Sometimes on eBay for the past few weeks and I could not wait to get back home to wear mine. 
Ugh! I missed my car. My clothes. And most importantly my CLs!!!! 

So here are my Silver laminato Sometimes!!! It's a car shot. My car is a lil dirty because it has been neglected, but hey I am just happy to be back on the ground and not have to drive an SUV in snow.

Can you tell how excited I am to be back in Houston?! LOL!


----------



## babypie

Those look so nice!!


----------



## YaYa3

*jimmy!*  WOW!  those are beyond hot!  glad you're back in the lone star state!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks! I am rekindling my love for them! I have only worn them a couple of times, but within the last couple of weeks I missed them. I think I missed everything here, especially being able to see actual grass and not snow every damn where!


----------



## carlinha

awww jimmy, so glad you are back in houston!!!  your sometimes are so cute, i want a pair now too!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*jimmy*, I love the color of your nail polish!  and I like the touch of the matching watermark


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

carlinha said:


> awww jimmy, so glad you are back in houston!!!  your sometimes are so cute, i want a pair now too!!!!



I have been seeing these all over the place for good prices, so you can actually find a pair and for cheap!

I saw a pair on ebay a couple of weeks ago that sold for less than 250.

Thanks, rilo! The polish looks black, but it is actually a very deep dark purple.


----------



## gemibebe

Love everyone's action shots!  So creative and so much fun!  Here comes my boring one: get ready to work


----------



## rdgldy

Not at all boring, they are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## surlygirl

gemibebe - wow! love the silver python simples. they look amazing! glad you posted a picture without the attention stealing dress with pockets!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *lilgoose*.... I can drive my MINI...6 speed manual.... in any of my CL's!! I do feel as though my license frame should warn: CAUTION DRIVER WEARING LOUB's...but then, my husband may get some weird looks

*Lolita*... love your pedi and your VP's! Thank you for your kind words on my pics!

*Gemi*... love your tights and python simple pairing!


----------



## Zophie

*BellaShoes*, you are my hero!  I can't drive my manual transmission car in heels at all.  I drive in ugly "comfortable" shoes.  Hope I never get in a wreck and they take me to the hospital in them.   I'll be screaming at the paramedics to put my Loubies on my feet!


----------



## rdgldy

I can't drive a manual transmission at all, so *Bella,* I really admire you!


----------



## BellaShoes

This was more about my new Balenciaga but hey... my Astra's are in the shot!


----------



## noah8077

I am falling in love with those Astras!  Gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *zophie* and *rdgldy*.... driving in Loub's is a breeze...just use the balls of your shoes/feet and watch out...don't get your heel stuck under the accelarator!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Noah*...it was kinda funny taking those shots. I was using the timer on my camera so I had to scoot quickly on uneven bricks to my 'action shot' position without landing on my a$$.... now that would have been an action shot, astras in the air!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous shot bella! your balenciaga and astra are both to die for!


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* those astras are just so hot!  love the entire picture, including the bag!


----------



## justkell

Bella is that the new 09 anthra ?


----------



## buzzytoes

Great shoes Bella! Makes me think I could use a pair!


----------



## bagmad73

*bella* - gorgeous action shot - love the Bbag!!!


----------



## rdgldy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I have been seeing these all over the place for good prices, so you can actually find a pair and for cheap!
> 
> I saw a pair on ebay a couple of weeks ago that sold for less than 250.
> 
> Thanks, rilo! The polish looks black, but it is actually a very deep dark purple.




Jimmy, you know I love those shoes.  I have never seen them on e-bay in my size in silver at any price.  I want them even more seeing them on you.  I LOVE them!!


----------



## BellaShoes

thank you, thank you, thank you! For all of the wonderful words

*justkell*.. My bbag is a Pre F/W08 Anthra... love it!!


----------



## danicky

*Bella,* that shot is just beautiful!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Love that shot, *Bella*! Gorgeous bag and fabulous shoes ... perfection! Off to stalk NM.com for astras again! LOL!


----------



## lolitablue

danicky said:


> *Bella,* that shot is just beautiful!!!


 
Gorgeous!! Love that bag, too!! Yummy Bal!!


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *rdgldy* and *surly *for your kind comments!

*Bella*, love your action shot!  Actually I find that there're a lot of shared passion here: Bbag is definitely one of them!


----------



## singtong

belle you totally rock those astra's!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

On my way to the airport to meet my love:


----------



## buzzytoes

DC are you not freezing your butt off walking around with bare legs??? I suppose it's worth it to show off pretty shoes though!


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> DC are you not freezing your butt off walking around with bare legs??? I suppose it's worth it to show off pretty shoes though!



nope, it was pretty warm in DC Friday (considering it January).  It was 51 degrees


----------



## BellaShoes

You look lovely *DC*... your sweetheart will be pleased

Ladies, ladies! Thank you for all of the super sweet comments on both my Astraqueens and new Bal! _*Surly*_... NM's just had a 38.5 pop up at a ridiculous $241! OMG!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rdgldy - Hehe, I just paid attention to your siggy. You are a 9, right? Although, they run fairly small (I got a 36.5 and still think I could have went with a 37), I will keep my eye out for them. It seems I see them all the time, especially in 36s. I saw some in NMLC in Detroit too.

Bella - Astra twin - so fab! Love the bag!

DC - love the shot!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, Jimmy!  I'm afraid I'd have to cut off my toes to wear a 36.


----------



## lilgooseberry

*bella*- i so now want ur shoes!! i cant drive my mini in any of my heels let alone cls i think its cause i need my heel as a pivot

*dc- *cute cute cute!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rdgldy said:


> Thanks, Jimmy!  I'm afraid I'd have to cut off my toes to wear a 36.


LOL, me too!


----------



## Xander

DC love the action shot, hope your LOVE was way happy to see LOL:okay:


----------



## idests

Slacking off at work...





My Padrinos wanted to read the CL sub-forum.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Haha!!! Great shot!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

my cataribbon espadrille wedges while i do some adjusting before a picture of me with my uncle & great aunt is taken...  wait a second, i was caught in action!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

does it count if my CL is a clutch?  i was wearing VPs, but the idiot taking the picture didn't get the whole outfit!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

DC-Cutie, I love it! I'm way too shy to take metro bus CL pictures! 

Idests (a.k.a. _BROOKLYN_), way to slack off in style! LOL!

Melialuvs2shop, I have so many of those "Hold up! I'm not ready!" pictures! LOL! I love your clutch! Is it graffiti? I've never seen it before


----------



## melialuvs2shop

b00mbaka - yes it is graffiti!  it's silver with red, black & white.  super cute huh?  but unfortunately, STL humidity does not mix well with silver leather and a black D & G dress  

the silver rubbed onto my hands and dress--  disastrous, but at least my outfit was cute


----------



## idests

Thanks, s*avvysgirl* and *b00m*! I was scared the whole time that someone would come into my office without knocking!


----------



## Xander

idests said:


> Slacking off at work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Padrinos wanted to read the CL sub-forum.


hey WE HAVE THE SAME TELEPHONES AT OUR WORKPLACE. Goregous shot BTW


----------



## DC-Cutie

b00mbaka said:


> DC-Cutie, I love it! I'm way too shy to take metro bus CL pictures!



that was on the shuttle from the metro to the terminal at DCA, not metro bus.  It was empty anyways


----------



## lilgooseberry

i love those at work sneaking onto tpf shots =D 
i cant put my legs on the table in uni so i cant take those shots =( 
*melia*-love the bag =D sorry the silver rubbed off

but!!!
my mummy wanted to take sum pics of the doggies and she got me to go in them so PERFECT chance for my CLs to take pics as well ill put 3 here cause the others aren't really action they more i sat still  =P


----------



## rilokiley

*lilgooseberry*- I spy purple Pigalles!


----------



## legaldiva

*lilgoose*--you are ADORABLE in your C'est Moi booties!


----------



## singtong

i spy with my little eye.....

.....activa's at a glam rock party!!!!


----------



## floridasun8

lilgooseberry said:


> i love those at work sneaking onto tpf shots =D
> i cant put my legs on the table in uni so i cant take those shots =(
> *melia*-love the bag =D sorry the silver rubbed off
> 
> but!!!
> my mummy wanted to take sum pics of the doggies and she got me to go in them so PERFECT chance for my CLs to take pics as well ill put 3 here cause the others aren't really action they more i sat still  =P



Dont know what I like more, the booties and purples or the doggies!     Cute dogs and beautiful shoes!


----------



## amazigrace

*lilgoose*, *idests*, *DC*, *melia*, love the action shots! You all look so great in your CLs and it's so fun to see where everyone works/lives/visits.


----------



## lilgooseberry

*rilo*-i know our snap shoes! but they havent actually left the house yet =P have yours?

*legal*- thankew =D i loveee my c'est mois they follow me everywhere =D

*singtong*-looks liek you had super fun!

*florida*- hehe i hate to admit... but i love... the doggies more =P 

*amazi*- there are two of me in those pics =P look on the back wall kekeke


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilgoose I love the action shots! Those cest mois! 

looks like a rockin party singtong!


----------



## socalboo

*bella* ~Bbag and CLs, you can't go wrong!

*idests* ~Your desk is so clean!

*melia* ~Cute pic of your clutch! & your aunt & uncle!

*DC* ~Cute action shot!

*lilgoose* ~Fun pics! Your doggies are cute!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks socalboo! I must agree....

lilgoose....love your CL's and really love your puppies!!!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*naked*- thank you! 

*socalboo*, *bella*- aw thanx cookie and misty send their hugs and kisses!


----------



## LavenderIce

lilgoose--Love your tights, CLs and doggies!

sing--Looks like you all had a blast at your glam rock party.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*lilgooseberry -* thanks!  the funny thing is, by looking at the clutch, you can't find a single spot that looks different.  i mean, there's no evidence of it rubbing off!


----------



## idests

socalboo said:


> *idests* ~Your desk is so clean!



That's because I'm a consultant and it's the office my client supplies for when I am on-site!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

socalboo said:


> *bella* ~Bbag and CLs, you can't go wrong!
> 
> *idests* ~Your desk is so clean!
> 
> *melia* ~Cute pic of your clutch! & your aunt & uncle!
> 
> *DC* ~Cute action shot!
> 
> *lilgoose* ~Fun pics! Your doggies are cute!


 

thanks hun!  i'm sure my fambam would appreciate the fact that i'm the only one "in action" and that they're on tpf as a topic of discussion  

why didn't i discover tpf sooner?!?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*lilgooseberry -* i'm having the same problem as* floridasun8*, only mine is a lil worse since i'm luvin the tights too!


----------



## lilgooseberry

thanks *lav*

*melia*- thought it would be an obvious choice on this forum that it would b the shoes (but which pair) =P but its v. sweet that everyone loves the puppies as well and the tights =D
hmmm so no smudging whatso ever on the clutch? wow the mistery of the rubbing off silver =P


----------



## fmd914

Love the action shots at work! My shoes are usually off under my desk b/c they hurt so badly! 

lilgoose - Cookie is adorable as are those tights!

My purple ornirons at a work happy hour last week - I was more interested in them than the work companions!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i love those sooo much fmd! i need pair!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Those purple ornirons are gorgeous!


----------



## Stinas

My friend Maria in SW Fever Pumps & me in my Decollete Pailletes


----------



## techie81

I just went back about 8 pages...too many to list, looking fab, ladies! Surly, I see C'est Mois, yaaaay!!!


----------



## Xander

lil GOOSE your purples look absolutely amazing....great addition to the DOGGY as well


----------



## **shoelover**

love the action shot *lilgooseberry. 
Those c'est moi are yummy! 
*


----------



## **shoelover**

fmd914 love the purple ornirons


----------



## lilgooseberry

*fmd*-thank you! those booties are yummy! the colour is gorgeous!
*stinas*- ohhh the shininess love them =D

*xanda*, *shoe lover*- thankew for your compliments =D


----------



## lilgooseberry

yay yay yay! my cousins buying my painting for his gf for v-day!
He walked in on me reading tpf so he thought it wud be funny to take pics of my feet & shoes whilst i rearrange the paintings for touch ups...


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilgoose* - cute outfit! and love those nudes! great painting too!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Stinas*, gorgeous Pailletes!!


----------



## Katykit01

I wear these babies too often BUT they are too gorgeous to keep in the closet! On my way to the Grove to watch Slumdog Millionaire...Great movie BTW


----------



## Stinas

lilgoose - Cute!!!  Love the paintings!!
Katy - Love that color!  I want to go see that movie!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Here are my catwomen taking a visit to the office restroom today


----------



## surlygirl

love all of the action shots, ladies! *kitkat* - great color! those are ron rons, right? I want to see that movie, too. *kamilla* - catwomen!!! love, love, love. they look fab with your tights!


----------



## Katykit01

*Lilgoose* Happy New Year!!! I love those paintings and your outfit looks so comfy yet stylish!

*Stinas* You know everyone here loves your outfits and action shots! Those Pailettes are TDF! The movie is super cute!!!! The kids in the movie stole the show and the sad thing is the scenes in the movie do actually happen in India....I highly recommend the movie...some good lessons to learn in there Re: hardships in life...

*Surlygirl* The are my Teal Patent New Simples 120mm... I got these at the Saks sale for a steal, I had a GC for $100 and paid the difference! I honestly think I wear them out too much but OH WELL! You should totally see the movie....a bit long but worth it....


----------



## goldilocks10023

Kamilla850 said:


> Here are my catwomen taking a visit to the office restroom today



Even superheroes need to answer the call of nature now and then.. 
Love the purple tights, i've been wanting to wear mine but was wasn't sure how-- you look great!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great pics ladies.... *stinas* love your Decollete Pailletes..those sparkly numbers!

*Lilgoose*... I just swoon over any nude CL's! Perfection!

*KatyKit*... love your teal simples....thanks for the movie review too!

Right on *Kamilla*...catwoman at work!! NICE!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love all the action shots!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

So much action going on around here!! I love it!


----------



## cfellis522

FMD, I love those purple boots!  Cara


----------



## lulabee

Kamilla850 said:


> Here are my catwomen taking a visit to the office restroom today


 Gawd I love the Catwomen so much!!! I need to put them on my list...how did you size in them?


----------



## lulabee

Katykit01 said:


> I wear these babies too often BUT they are too gorgeous to keep in the closet! On my way to the Grove to watch Slumdog Millionaire...Great movie BTW


 I looove the color! Your bag is gorgeous too!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you ladies!  
Lulabee - I recommend going 1/2 a size up from your true US size.  The toe box is very narrow and small (similar to decollete) but if you go up 1 full size then you end up with heel slippage.  Plus the leather on these is very soft so the box has stretched nicely and they are pretty comfortable now.


----------



## samina

Wow love all the actions shots and amazing paintings Lilgoose!


----------



## _Danielle_

*@@lilgoose* - cool pic 
interesting new additions 

some more pc action


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohmy Danielle I think those are even more stunning in that pic than they were in the original pics you posted!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous Danielle!


----------



## LavenderIce

The aftermath of taking a group pic:






I just can't let the toilet theme go.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love that pic Lavender! It's a CL army!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Danielle, your pic is so cool!  I love the shoes and the purseforum screen!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks naked.  That's not even the entire army.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Stinas, I love your pic as always!

Lilgoose, I love the VPs AND the artwork!! 

Katykit, you look fantastic with that color and your jeans!

Kam, Someday I want to be you, and take the pic wherever and whenever I am, because I have so many pairs that I always have them on!


----------



## HalieB

Waiting for my mom to get to her 50th Surprise B-day party.....later my aunt caught me ditching my CLs for Tennies to go play Laser Tag.


----------



## HalieB

My friend's Bachelorette party being forced to put on her soon-to-be hubbies undies.  These are my fav CLs.


----------



## YaYa3

*lavendar,* it's a DIFFERENT kind of toilet shot!!


----------



## LavenderIce

YaYa3 said:


> *lavendar,* it's a DIFFERENT kind of toilet shot!!


 
What do you mean mama Yaya?


----------



## LavenderIce

Halie--Cute pics!  All of them, even the tennies.


----------



## HalieB

thanks


----------



## YaYa3

*lavender,* there's a toilet in the background.  i was just referring to that, like how some of the women here have taken a pic with their CLs while flushing a toilet!  get it??


----------



## lolitablue

My tiger NPs when I picked them up at the post office a while back.


----------



## Stinas

Fun pics everyone!!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

*@@buzzy;@@bella;@@compulsive* -  Thamk you 

*@@lavender* - Floor full of CL' s    need to p... 

*@@halie* - Where is the pic with the undies 

*@@lolitablue *- amazing tigers


----------



## BellaShoes

LOLITA!!!!! I am speechless.........


----------



## YaYa3

tonight my daughter, granddaughter, and my ex-husband went to dinner and then to the asian market!  my granddaughter and i are standing in front of the POCKY and i'm wearing my lady gres.  i think i've become very weird since joining this forum.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

YAYA!!! Love the action shot! You are not weird by any means ...


----------



## buzzytoes

YaYa you kill me!!! Looks like grandaughter is certainly enjoying the pocky!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nice shots everyone!!

Lav - love the "army" shot!! Hehe

HalieB - Fun shots!!

Damn! That's a lot of Pocky! Yaya - of course we don't think you are weird! LOL!

My SO asked me the other day do I take any pictures of me face anymore because all of the recent pics he has of me are my shoes!

Lolita - of course, I love your Tigers!

Sorry if I missed anyone, too lazy to go back!


----------



## ceseeber

Yaya, please tell you're granddaughter that I love, love, love her Hello Kitty boots and that I'd like to be her shoe twin....thanks


----------



## YaYa3

thanks, *naked, jimmy, and buzzy.*  and yes, *cesee,* i'll tell sophia how much you love her boots!  you're funny!


----------



## LavenderIce

Yaya--you look incredible!  You make for a gorgeous nana.  Your little Sophia is precious!  Love the HK rainboots on her.  I have a little Sophia in my life too who I now think needs those boots.


----------



## karwood

Great pics everybody.

I really need to find me some of those Pockys and see what all the rage is about. I wonder if they have them here in the Chinatown  in Chicago


----------



## savvysgirl

YaYa3 said:


> tonight my daughter, granddaughter, and my ex-husband went to dinner and then to the asian market!  my granddaughter and i are standing in front of the POCKY and i'm wearing my lady gres.  i think i've become very weird since joining this forum.
> 
> View attachment 663174



Look at all the Pocky!!!!!!!! 

I love your grandaughters wellie boots. They are fab!!


----------



## floridasun8

karwood said:


> Great pics everybody.
> 
> I really need to find me some of those Pockys and see what all the rage is about. I wonder if they have them here in the Chinatown  in Chicago



You can find Pocky at the grocery stores here in FL, so check yours in the ethnic food section.  I know Walmart also sells it, or used to.  Just brought some of the almond crunch home today since I'll be making an asian dinner one night and its very good.  Still want to try the Strawberry and of course the basic chocolate is always a good classic.


----------



## morfoula

out with girls


----------



## Stinas

^^Love it!!!!


----------



## danicky

^^^It was great to see you guys last night. xoxoxo


----------



## rilokiley

*Yaya*, what an adorable action shot!  your Lady Gres look great on you, and your granddaughter's Hello Kitty boots are perfect for Pocky shopping!


----------



## natassha68

morfoula said:


> out with girls



You sexxxxy beea''tches !!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*danielle*-they are sooo soo gorgeous! i cants stop looking at them!
*lavender*- omds its like rainin cls!
*halie*-very cute and fun pics!
*lolita*-im literally in  with ur tiger nps!
*yaya*- so so cute! i really like ur drapy cardigan/cozy!
*morfoula*- great shots! a circle of tdf shoes!


----------



## dreamdoll

*YAYA* - Love your LG!


----------



## lolitablue

lilgooseberry said:


> *danielle*-they are sooo soo gorgeous! i cants stop looking at them!
> *lavender*- omds its like rainin cls!
> *halie*-very cute and fun pics!
> *lolita*-im literally in  with ur tiger nps!
> *yaya*- so so cute! i really like ur drapy cardigan/cozy!
> *morfoula*- great shots! a circle of tdf shoes!


 
Thank you, *lilgoo*

They are my first love!!

That action shot is so cool, *morfoula et al*!  All that tpf love!!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

*@@yaya* - pocky and lady gres we need no more 
*@@lilgoos *- Thank you


----------



## morfoula

thanks ladies  we do always have fun taking these shots


----------



## carlinha

i love everyone's action shots!!!  i am too far behind and i've lost track of who's who, so sorry no names!


----------



## ceseeber

this picture's for Socalboo


----------



## lulabee

YaYa3 said:


> tonight my daughter, granddaughter, and my ex-husband went to dinner and then to the asian market! my granddaughter and i are standing in front of the POCKY and i'm wearing my lady gres. i think i've become very weird since joining this forum.
> 
> View attachment 663174


 I love this shot *yaya*! Your granddaughter is adorable!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Cesee love the action shot!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*ceseeber* - great shot, love those shoes!!


----------



## socalboo

Thank you *cesee*!!!  I love them! They are beautiful! I like how they go with your jeans! That color is so pretty!

*YaYa* ~You guys are adorable! You in your LGs, of course but the Hello Kitty boots and leggings tdf! And in the Pocky aisle no less...love it!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Kamilla850 said:


> Here are my catwomen taking a visit to the office restroom today


 

love your shoes & love your tights!!!  looks like you had a super cute outfit on...  too bad the tiles weren't as pretty!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

since there's not much of the shoe to see when they're on, here's what they look like off and on my desk!


----------



## HalieB

whoo hooo Naked shoe!


----------



## morfoula

those shoes are super sexy!


----------



## b00mbaka

My friend wore my scissorgirls and I wore her Prada's on saturday night. The funny thing is, she received so many compliments on the CLs that she now wants a pair! I comverted her!!!!


----------



## lulabee

^^Love the shot b00m! You both look gorgeous! Hope you had some fun!


----------



## buzzytoes

I just have to ask B00m - do you have the bootie pads in??? Love the blue dress and the black SGs are great - I have been contemplating getting a pair of those in that color!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Lula & Buzzy! LOL @ Buzzy! I *was* wearing the pads & I even took a Kim K photo:







*Too bad my bra was showing & you can _kind_ of see the bootypad imprint


----------



## lulabee

^^Those are bootie pads??? Wow I was gonna say b00m, you have a nice a**!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

(seriously you guys .. I don't go to arcades all the time ... they just make for sweet action shots!! )


----------



## Stinas

Naked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome pic!!!!!!!!
Boom - Love the booty pads!  OMG....if i wore them my ass would be in outerspace! lol


----------



## socalboo

*melia* ~I love your naked shoes!
*b00m* ~Fun shoe trade night! Booty pads?... I was thinking the same as lula!
*naked* ~That is one hot action shot!


----------



## rdgldy

*naked*, what fun shots!
*boom*, if you're not wearing booty pads, honey you don't need em!!!!  Kim K.-you have competition.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*socalboo* - thanks hun!  isn't great to have some nakedness?!?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> (seriously you guys .. I don't go to arcades all the time ... they just make for sweet action shots!! )


 
i don't either, but these action shots make me wanna head to an arcade ASAP!


----------



## ceseeber

*Naked,* your action shot is the best...I think the only way to top is would be on one of those rodeo bull!


----------



## LaDonna

*b00m* love your dress!

*naked* great shots!  looks like you had a blast.


----------



## taydev

b00m, i just love your fun and crazy pics!! lol


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Stinas said:


> Boom - Love the booty pads!  OMG....if i wore them my ass would be in outerspace! lol


----------



## BellaShoes

^ You guys are FUNNY! 

*b00m*.... you look HOT! Way to rock your CL's and your money maker:ninja: 

*Naked*!! you take the prize for the best action shot today!


----------



## buzzytoes

Love that Kim K. shot B00m! You crack me up!

Naked why didn't we get any action shots from the Pirate Ship? What's up with that?? I am still super impressed that you can play arcade games in CLs. I think I would probably trip on myself and fall over.


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Stinas, socalboo, rdgldy, ladonna, taydev, bella & buzzy (again)!!! LOL!


*I'm glad my booty is a hit!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

buzzytoes said:


> Love that Kim K. shot B00m! You crack me up!
> 
> 
> 
> Naked why didn't we get any action shots from the Pirate Ship? What's up with that?? I am still super impressed that you can play arcade games in CLs. I think I would probably trip on myself and fall over.





^^^ CLs need to be involved ... but maybe I can finagle something ....


----------



## Leescah

Great action shots everyone! But my absolute fave has to be yours, *naked*!!!! I think this needs to be a new catagory for action shots - fun at the arcades!

So let's see, what do we have now... toilet shot, arcade shot, car shot.... erm... help me out here girls! Oh I definitely think a Kim K shot is worth a go as well (seriously great ass *b00m*!!! )


----------



## idests

b00mbaka said:


> I'm glad my booty is a hit!



Your booty is a national treasure!


----------



## noah8077

Thought I'd give you one of me waiting for DD at school, since we discussed it in the chat thread yesterday.  This one is for Lula, OLMS, and Socal!!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

at the booty pads!!!  My mom wears those too!


----------



## LavenderIce

Love the booty boom and naked, you're a badass in your CLs in the aracade!


----------



## buzzytoes

Again, I totally need some of those Astra Queens. Love them!!!


----------



## lawgirl78

My first action post...Not so much action tho! My purple declics and I in the limo during my friend's bachelorette party. Everyone was so "gone" no one noticed that I was taking a picture of my shoes!


----------



## singtong

great pic, i have some EB declics on the way....can't wait!!! these make me want them here now!!! ha ha


----------



## Stinas

Lawgirl - Great first shot!!!


----------



## la lola

*lawgirl78*  they look so good on!!! I have gray ones on the way  and really hope that they will look on me as goood on you!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> (seriously you guys .. I don't go to arcades all the time ... they just make for sweet action shots!! )



Hey Shoe twin, loving the action shot! I never thought about going to arcade and taking photo on cycle, but how cool!!!!! Love it!


----------



## archygirl

lawgirl78 said:


> My first action post...Not so much action tho! My purple declics and I in the limo during my friend's bachelorette party. Everyone was so "gone" no one noticed that I was taking a picture of my shoes!



Love the pic, looks like your feet were bellying up to the bar for a drink! How fun is that....


----------



## noah8077

CL's and Pocky shot!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lawgirl and noah LOVE THE SHOTS!!!


are those the 120mm declics? in purple?!

wonder if they make 140mm in purple .....


----------



## lulabee

Love both shots *noah!*


----------



## lovely&amazing

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> (seriously you guys .. I don't go to arcades all the time ... they just make for sweet action shots!! )


 
Best. Action. Shot. Ever.


----------



## _Danielle_

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> (seriously you guys .. I don't go to arcades all the time ... they just make for sweet action shots!! )


*naked* that's what I call an action shot   amazing pic


----------



## oo_let_me_see

noah8077 said:


> Thought I'd give you one of me waiting for DD at school, since we discussed it in the chat thread yesterday.  This one is for Lula, OLMS, and Socal!!!!



LOL!!!  That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lawgirl78

*naked* - they're the purple declic 120...I don't think I could manage 140!  And your action shot is the best ever.  Love that you wore your CL's to the arcade.
Great shots *noah*!


----------



## *Lo

My Bday Party out in NYC Red patent Miss Box (bought that day and worn from 9PM-5AM with NO pain)


----------



## rdgldy

very cute, and  obviously comfortable. Happy birthday and love the shoes!


----------



## BellaShoes

Happy BDay *Lo!! That sounds like quite the fiesta! Your new CL's are fabulous...


----------



## carlinha

*Lo said:


> My Bday Party out in NYC Red patent Miss Box (bought that day and worn from 9PM-5AM with NO pain)



*LO, stunning!  happy belated birthday!!!  did you get these from horatio?

i still can't believe we missed each other, probably only by minutes!


----------



## floridasun8

*Lo said:


> My Bday Party out in NYC Red patent Miss Box (bought that day and worn from 9PM-5AM with NO pain)



Love that color!  Happy belated!


----------



## b00mbaka

Happy Belated *Lo! Great action shot


----------



## *Lo

Thanks rdgldy!! They are VERY comfy, and i WORE them like walking and dancing alllll night haha, they are my new fav dancing shoes.

Thanks Bella it was quite the party, haha, 

Thanks Carlinha!  I cant believe we missed each other like that! It would have been fun to meet you there, I actually got the Miss Boxe from Saks which is where we went after Horatio.  But I did get Python simples and python maternas from Horatio

Thanks floridasun and Boombaka!


----------



## danicky

*Lo said:


> My Bday Party out in NYC Red patent Miss Box (bought that day and worn from 9PM-5AM with NO pain)


 
Great picture. I hope you had a great B-Day!!!


----------



## ceseeber

Happy Birthday Lo...i love your new Miss Boxes and the color is wowa!


----------



## Stinas

Happy Birthday Lo!!!!
LOVE the red!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*Lo said:


> My Bday Party out in NYC Red patent Miss Box (bought that day and worn from 9PM-5AM with NO pain)


 

love your shoes!  hope you had a fabulous birthday!


----------



## bagmad73

With those reds on your feet **lo*, I'm sure you had a fabulous birthday!! Happy birthday - love your action shot!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

love those miss boxes, *Lo! happy bday!


----------



## YaYa3

i've been out of town since saturday and just got home.  i'm so behind on the forum ... there are so many new shoes and outfits and pictures.  there's excitement in the air here!!!  you guys have been busy!!  while in dallas, my sister and i shopped ourselves silly, mostly looking at CLs.  it was amazing to see them in person and try them on!  several SAs said to me, 'wow.  you even know the names of all these shoes!'  you guys would have been proud of me!  i was in heaven.  anyway, here are some pics from the fun trip.

yaya on left .... amazigrace on right:

View attachment 674056


amazigrace is wearing two different shoes and yaya has on the wedge.  we didn't buy any of them.

View attachment 674057


these are on their way to us!!

View attachment 674058


we each bought the one on amazigrace's foot (on the left and the wrong size) and the one on the right is on its way to me!


----------



## YaYa3

WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME???  i'll try again.









i'm so sorry.  obviously, i don't know how to do this right, plus it's late, i'm tired, my laptop hard drive crashed as soon as i got home, and i'm just fumbling around here.  you'll get the idea, though.  whatever.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

piccies no worky 


edit: nevermind! awesome shots! who's rockin the double platform?! yaya?


----------



## ally143

yaya you're back!! glad to hear u guys had fun!! nice haul!!


----------



## ceseeber

Yaya! You're back!! We missed you!!!
You really do have a shoe twin don't you? 
I love the action shots, I'm just confused whose leg is whose, but regardless...they all look great.


----------



## YaYa3

thank you, *naked, ally, and cesee!!*  i know the pictures are confusing, but honestly, i'm so tired right now.  i truly appreciate your comments.  we had such a good time just being together.  i missed you guys and can't wait to catch up with everything tomorrow.  i noticed you have a whole new thread, *cesee.*  tomorrow, i will give it my full attention!


----------



## Stinas

Yaya great shots!!!
I love shopping action shots!


----------



## lulabee

Aww It looks like you had such a great time shopping with your sis! Are those Lilas suede Rons Rons I spy in the first pic?? Did you get anything???


----------



## meggyg8r

great pics, Yaya!


----------



## Leescah

Fab pics Yaya! Love the fact that even though there was only 2 of you - you managed to get at least 3 styles of shoe in the shots!! It's like CL soup!  glad you had a lovely time


----------



## lilgooseberry

yay *yaya*!!! yay *amazigrace*!!
all the styles look yummy on both yourself and *amazigrace*


----------



## socalboo

So cute *YaYa & amazigrace*! Looks like you girls had some FUN!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay *Yaya* and *amazigrace*!  Your pictures are so cute, I love the one with the matching lavender Ron Rons!


----------



## YaYa3

thanks everyone!  trying on the lavender ron rons was the BEST!  i bought several pair of CLs, but they're being sent.  as soon as they arrive, i'll show them.  i haven't had so much fun in a long, long time.  it was my turn!


----------



## rdgldy

Cute pictures, YaYa and Amazing. Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## _Danielle_

*yaya* - great shoe show  can you please do another shopping tour tomorrow with amazigrace......


----------



## cfellis522

Yaya, I am glad that you had a good time here in Dallas.  Sad that you didnt take me with you, tho!  I love your new shoes and await seeing the others!

Cara


----------



## rilokiley

*Yaya*, awesome pics!  I can't wait to see your haul!


----------



## Elsie87

My *blue Glittart VP's*, serving as the perfect background accessories at my 'Chanel bag modelling shoot':


----------



## dreamdoll

Cute pics *yaya*!!

*Elsie* - gorgeous flap and VPs!


----------



## gheaden

Wife's Simple Pump (70MM) Patent Navy.  Braving the NYC weather


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies - Happy Valentines!

*gheaden* - love those pumps! love the colour!!

Here're my LGs worn for dinner and drinks tonight! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Elsie87

Smokin' hot, *gheaden* and *dreamdoll*!

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## gheaden

Ladies, you all look so lovely.


----------



## **shoelover**

looking great ladies!


----------



## Noegirl05

Here are my Teal patent New Simples... I'm at work looking at TPF!


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha, awesome Noegirl!


----------



## rdgldy

noe, great shot!


----------



## YaYa3

*noe,* if it's teal, i LOVE it!!  great shoes and great action pic!


----------



## socalboo

*Elsie*! Good grief girl, they're gorgeous together!

*gheaden* ~Your wife is so cute! I love jeans and CLs!

*dreamdoll* ~Just stunning!

*Noe* ~I love your Teal Simples, great pic!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Noegirl05 said:


> Here are my Teal patent New Simples... I'm at work looking at TPF!


 
^^^  the very definition of "action"


----------



## danicky

Valentine's Day wearing my Babel's. Going to dinner at TAO restaurant.
2nd picture is at a club, after dinner.


----------



## rdgldy

Dana, your legs look gorgeous!!


----------



## morfoula

hahahaha my foot just got posted on facebook from the owner of one of the little greek clubs we go to. thought it was funny


----------



## danicky

rdgldy said:


> Dana, your legs look gorgeous!!


 

LOL, thanks. You are too kind.


----------



## danicky

*Morfoula,* lol that's a really cute picture.


----------



## noah8077

danicky & morfoula....looks like you guys have too much fun!


----------



## morfoula

nice pic danicky 
love tao!


----------



## sneezz

noah8077 said:


> CL's and Pocky shot!!!!



mmmmmmmmmmm CLs and Pocky Sticks now that's what I call love...haha


----------



## kittenslingerie

danicky said:


> Valentine's Day wearing my Babel's. Going to dinner at TAO restaurant.
> 2nd picture is at a club, after dinner.
> 
> View attachment 683442
> View attachment 683443



Your boots are amazing on you! My babel's are 85's and the toe is alot less almond shaped, yours are even better.


----------



## danicky

Thanks *Noah.* I love your shots as well. **
*Morfoula,* we have to hang out soon. I miss you and *K.* 
*Kitten,* thank you. I find them very comfy, considering the height.


----------



## Stinas

awwww Dana.....I love the Babel pic!!!  Ill be in Astoria Sat night most likely...you better come out!!!  I miss you buddy!!!


----------



## danicky

Stinas said:


> awwww Dana.....I love the Babel pic!!! Ill be in Astoria Sat night most likely...you better come out!!! I miss you buddy!!!


 

You better call me. lol. I miss you too hunny!!


----------



## gemibebe

*danicky*, love the Babel shot!

*morfoula*, it sounds fun!

*sneezz*,  the CL and Pocky shot!


----------



## dreamdoll

*socalboo* - Thank you!

*danicky* - wow love those boots!

*morfoula* - great shot!


----------



## Odalysb2006

Everyone looks great! ! !


----------



## LavenderIce

My sister in black patent YSL Tributes and my python VP:







My sister in fluro pink patent Simple 100 and one of my HGs, leopard pony Helmut:


----------



## Stinas

Lav - Nice shots shoe twin!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas--I didn't realize, in these pics, we're shoe twins x2.  Now if I could be your "tpf" twin I'd be happy.  I wouldn't have to drool all over your feet, I could just admire my own.  lol


----------



## dreamdoll

*Lav* - love those shoes!! wow !


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks dreamdoll!


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> Stinas--I didn't realize, in these pics, we're shoe twins x2.  Now if I could be your "tpf" twin I'd be happy.  I wouldn't have to drool all over your feet, I could just admire my own.  lol


Lav...you could be my TPF twin!!!  WE should be because we do have a lot of the same pairs.  That qualifies!


----------



## fmd914

Lav - I want to come out with you and your sis one night!  You guys look like you have so much fun!


----------



## LavenderIce

fmd--don't let our pics fool you.  We bicker and snap at each other as all siblings do.  Most of the time though, we get along and enjoy getting all dolled up and going out.


----------



## YaYa3

great action shots with your sister, *lav!*  i love all four pair of shoes!!


----------



## *Lo

Lav love your action shots! I wish I had a sister to be fabulous with!


----------



## socalboo

*danicky* ~I love the fishnets with your tdf Bables! Gorgeous!

*morfoula* ~That's a great pic!

*lav* ~Hey M! Cute pics! I love all of them! So pretty!


----------



## rilokiley

*Lav*- I love your action shots!  it must be so fun to be able to shop for shoes with your sister.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks yaya!  I know you and your sis have great CLs and great actions shots as well.

lo--That's the thing, we get to fabulous together.  She's my self appointed stylist and if she had her way, I'd have the Forever Tinas, Scarpe and Differas.  I'm more on the conservative side as compared to her, but now I find myself wanting a hot pink Simple like hers.

T--Thank you girlie!  Can't wait for more action shots with you.

rilo--While we go out together, we don't get to shop as much together.  We have conflicting work schedules, so she's made a lot of her CL purchases without me.


----------



## danicky

*Dreamdoll,* thanks )

*Socalboo,* thanx my darling.

*Lav,* really cute shot.


----------



## sumnboutme

*Lav*, love your pythons VPs (my UHG) and your sis is my shoe twin with the Tribute Sandals.


----------



## Stinas

Im sooo glad everyone likes this thread!!!!


----------



## annadand

My niece in Iowa Zeppas.  She loves trying on my shoes, the dear soul.


----------



## jancedtif

That picture is too cute Anna!  It will be just a matter of time before your niece is asking to "borrow" you CLs for real!


----------



## Marisa783

black kid declic 120s


----------



## gheaden

pounding the pavement





This is what the actually look like


----------



## gheaden

Final test on new CL's before going out


----------



## kittenslingerie

gheaden said:


> Final test on new CL's before going out



Which style are these? They're really pretty.


----------



## gheaden

^^Socks-look like Mary Janes

here is a pic


----------



## YaYa3

*gheaden,* i've always LOVED those shoes!  they look awesome on you!  cute outfits, too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*driving through DC coming from dinner last weekend, if you look closely you can see the Washington Monument in the background:*






*Drinks afterwards at the Mandarin Oriental.  Gotta get my Big Him in the action:




*


----------



## YaYa3

great shots, *DC!*


----------



## carlinha

haven't been through here in a while!

love everyone's action shots, as usual!


----------



## LavenderIce

What a great action shot DC!  I think it's the first CL action shot that includes such a historical, national monument in the background.


----------



## jancedtif

My 1st action shots!  I went out to get my hair done.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

all the real action is going on above where the pic cuts off...  i was snacking on chocolate this morning before leaving for school.  no one ever said godiva can't be the most important meal of the day!




pic courtesy of my dad...  i think he was going to try to use it for blackmail...  but i told him it wouldn't work anyways since you can't really see what i'm doing...  besides, you can't blackmail anyone with red soles!


----------



## YaYa3

*janced and melia,* your action shots are adorable and i love the shoes!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

YaYa3 said:


> *janced and melia,* your action shots are adorable and i love the shoes!!


 
thanks YaYa!!!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Frickin' fab as always, Melia!!! I want me a pair of those magentas!!!


----------



## jancedtif

YaYa3 said:


> *janced and melia,* your action shots are adorable and i love the shoes!!


 
Thanks YaYa!


----------



## lulabee

*DC, *Love the shots! You and Big Him are so cute!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Speedah said:


> ^^ Frickin' fab as always, Melia!!! I want me a pair of those magentas!!!


 

i'm trying to stretch them out for you


----------



## Speedah

lol. Awww, you're so sweet.


----------



## jenm2009

Must-take picture when out in a group!


----------



## bambolina

My black patent Rolandos braving the Montreal weather (and disgustingly dirty sidewalks) for the very first time last night...









...and recovering from their trauma inside the club.








Now if only summer could hurry up and get here so that I can wear my non-patent pairs of CL's out...


----------



## shockboogie

I posted this on my reveal thread but wanted to post this here too!

My hubby in action with my Nude VPs!


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome to action shots *Jance*!! Love your beauty shot...

Ahhh, Dad caught admiring the CL's!! Nie work *Melia*....

*bambolina*.... brrrrrrr....but fabulous!

*shockboogie*.... lovin your VPs!!


----------



## BellaShoes

My *Leopard Miss Boxe* on their first outing!!

In the City... Just outside Bloomingdales....







Meeting up with my Hubby after his bike ride.....


----------



## bambolina

Grazie *bella*! I love your action shots! The one with your hubby's sneaker is so cute!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

great shots *bella*!! i love the shot with your hubby! so cute


----------



## BellaShoes

Gratize *Bambolina and Naked*!!! I thought the add-on of my hubby's cycling shoes would be fun...


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks Bella!  I love your action shot too!


----------



## Stinas

Cute shots everyone!!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

Great shots ladies !  !  !


----------



## surlygirl

*Bella* - Love the Miss Boxe action shots! The red scarf and jeans look perfect with the leopard print! And how cute is the shot with your hubby?!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Mmmmm, my hubby ....thanks surly!


----------



## socalboo

*anna* ~Cute action shot!
*Marisa* ~Love the black kid Declics!
*gheaden* ~Your wife always looks so cute. I love the "pounding the pavement" shot!
*DC* ~Fun pics!
*jance* ~You are so adorable!
*melia* ~Nice shoes!
*jenm* ~Cute!
*bambolina* ~You're back! Sexy Rolandos!
*shockboogie* ~Love those! Cute action pic!
*Bella* ~I LOVE both of your pics! Seriously, the 1st one should be in the CLs as Art thread!


----------



## socalboo

Here is one from the sushi bar last night...my Open Clics being naughty...


----------



## BellaShoes

gosh, thanks *socal*....the breeze blew my scarf up at just the right time! I used the same pic for my blog post yesterday...


----------



## oo_let_me_see

OMG, I just busted out laughing Tami!  You are too funny!  Oh and the OCs....they look awesome!


----------



## BellaShoes

WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *socal*..... caution: CL wearer cannot be responsible for her actions.... hopefully you know him


----------



## oo_let_me_see

BellaShoes said:


> hopefully you know him



bahahahaha


----------



## buzzytoes

socal nice shot!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Socal, funny shot!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Very funny, socal... Nice shot!


----------



## lovely&amazing

socalboo said:


> Here is one from the sushi bar last night...my Open Clics being naughty...


 
Thats. My. Girl.


----------



## Stinas

socalboo said:


> Here is one from the sushi bar last night...my Open Clics being naughty...


hahahahaha  LOVE it!!!


----------



## lulabee

*socal*, that is the best shot EVAH!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

socal....


----------



## cfellis522

We went shopping over the weekend. Here is my live action shot... More of them in the outfit thread too... 

















Cara


----------



## Miss_Q

Great action shots ladies!!


----------



## ronsdiva

*Cfellis*, those babels look great on you. Cute outfit. 

*Socal*- those naughty open clics!, lol

*Bella*, love the shot of you with your DH.

Here I am with my patent brown glittart vp's this morning.


----------



## meggyg8r

mmmmm glittart


----------



## cfellis522

Meggy, I am right there with you!  Mmmmm, glittart!!!  Ronsdiva, those look great!


----------



## rdgldy

*cara, rons*-love your action shots
*socal*-whoa!!

My leopard patent ernestas driving home from work-


----------



## Lynn12

*Ronsdiva* - those brown glittarts look fantastic on you!!!!

*rgdldy* - Nice leopard.......grrrrrrr.


----------



## noah8077

This is a quick phone shot of my CL's after a week of wear....


----------



## bambolina

socalboo said:


> Here is one from the sushi bar last night...my Open Clics being naughty...


 
Haha! Best action pic ever, socal!


----------



## rdgldy

*Noah*, they all look so happy in the group shot-nice of them to let in the UGGs!!


----------



## b00mbaka

A night out with some friends in my alta ariellas...





My shirt says "Rocking the heels you can't even pronounce" LOL:


----------



## rdgldy

love the shirt!


----------



## noah8077

B00m, you always look like a girl who knows how to have some fun!


----------



## cfellis522

Boom, Love the shirt!  I would be scared if I were one of the two guys those heels were near!    Cara


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks rdgldy, noah, & cfellis! Cara, maybe I frightened them & that's why they are gripping each like that?!? LOL! Yeah right... they would hold each other like even if I wasn't there


----------



## Speedah

That shirt is fantastic, *B00m*!


----------



## buzzytoes

B00m that shirt is AWESOME where on earth did you find it??? You look like the life of the party for sure!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Speedah & Buzzy! I got it from here: http://www.karmaloop.com/kazbah-products.asp?ProductID=51086&VendorCode=ZULKB thanks to Schwinn 

*Thanx Marisa! I saw the compliment in the other thread


----------



## Speedah

*B00m*, again you prove to be my fashion sister.  I must get this shirt! Of course, in little ol' New Mexico no one really knows that the hell it means. lol


----------



## b00mbaka

High five sister! They don't have to know what it mean... it'll just draw attention to your shoes and they'll ask about your "Lu-vuy-tons"! LOL


----------



## Speedah

^^  If we're lucky they'll be able to pronounce that much!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Speedah said:


> ^^  If we're lucky they'll be able to pronounce that much!


 


 silly kids


----------



## socalboo

*Bella, olms, buzzy, noah, bags, lovely , Stinas, lula, meggy, rons, rdgldy & bambolina*  thank you ladies! You girls are fun! (Bella, that's my DBF! OMG, could you guys imagine...a hot guy anywhere, you walk up to him and say "Excuse me, would you mind if I took a picture of my shoe in your crotch?" 

*Cara* ~Looking good in those boots!

*rons* ~Aw, I just adore the glitart VPs and they look fantastic on you!

*rdgldy* ~Way to drive in style! I love leopard patent, I don't think I've seen those Ernestas before, so pretty!

*noah* ~I love the pile up!  The UGGS in the corner are funny, they're the relief shoes, huh?

*b00m* ~You look like you bring the party with you! Love your Alta Ariellas, hot!


----------



## Leescah

*b00m* I love LOVE L.O.V.E that t-shirt of yours (and, obviously, the boots as well ). So much so that I just went on the website to buy one for myself... although I haven't gone through with the purchase yet as ground shipping (pah! not even like it's air freight?!) to the UK costs the same amount as the actual shirt!! ush:

Ok yes I know I'm probably being a bit cheap..


----------



## savvysgirl

I want your t-shirt toooooo!!! 

BUT $25 for shipping to the UK ... thats a box of CL's!!!!


----------



## Speedah

*B00m*, look at the commotion you caused! Everyone wants your t-shirt!  Including moi.


----------



## cfellis522

Boom, I am seriously contemplating that shirt!  I find people here mispronouncing the name all the time!  Cara


----------



## tresjoliex




----------



## b00mbaka

Aww, my head is so gassed up guys! Thanks socalboo, Leescah (get it, get it, get it), Savvysgirl, & Cfellis!


----------



## morfoula

yay i just got the shirt  
thanks boom


----------



## b00mbaka

No problem


----------



## melialuvs2shop

on my way to footcandy on saturday...


----------



## jancedtif

What cha' get Melia?  Those shoe are way too cool!


----------



## shockboogie

Last Saturday night: Dinner at Wolfgang Puck/MGM with the hubby to celebrate my birthday and our 3 year wedding anniversary!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jancedtif said:


> What cha' get Melia? Those shoe are way too cool!


 

didn't get anything...  just bought a pair on saturday morning before i left...  but i did try on a bunch of hot CLs there!  no spy pics though since my bf's mom and i were busy chit-chatting with the lovely SAs there!

and these greasepaint maternas (?) got a ton of compliments...  and they're so comfy too!  you should go get yourself a pair!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

shockboogie said:


>


 

hot shoes!  hot dress!  you look fab!


----------



## Vixxen

SHOCKBOOGIE--YOU ARE FINE AS HELL! Damn girl, you are gorgeous.


----------



## ceseeber

thank goodness the cart was locked to the bike rack or else we would have rolled away!


----------



## jancedtif

Too cute *Cesee!*


----------



## Speedah

^^ Loves it! How cute!


----------



## BellaShoes

Awwwww. Love the shot *ceseeber*!!!

Love your Watersnake Alta's *shockboogie*....fabulous!!

*Melia*...don't you love Footcandy WC! Although the one down in LA (Brentwood) is far and away the best.


----------



## 8seventeen19

melialuvs2shop said:


> on my way to footcandy on saturday...
> 
> 
> View attachment 711667



I love what you are listening to!  You definitely were Rockin that..um Shoe! 
Shock- WOW!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love that picture you two!


----------



## kuromi-chan

cesee - oh my goodness, how cute!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

that's such a cute picture *ceseeber*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

BellaShoes said:


> *Melia*...don't you love Footcandy WC! Although the one down in LA (Brentwood) is far and away the best.


 

i sooo love Footcandy!  that's where i got my whips roccia VPs for my bday last year!  i've never been to the one down south, but let me just tell you the one out here stinks!!!  they don't carry louboutins but said that they would and according to the SA at WC, they will not be getting them here.  the SAs out here are clueless!!!  and so are most of the SAs on santana row!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

shoeaddictklw said:


> I love what you are listening to!  You definitely were Rockin that..um Shoe!


 
lmao!  i didn't even notice that til you mentioned it!  i mean, i was totally jammin in the car when it was playing, but i didn't know the picture shoes it!

i should have gotten an action shot with my bf, he had some red soles on too that day!


----------



## techie81

Shockboogie!!!  HL, CL, Chanel...yowza, super hot!

Ceseeber, that picture of you with L&A is too cute!


----------



## peachi521

b00mbaka said:


> Thanks Speedah & Buzzy! I got it from here: http://www.karmaloop.com/kazbah-products.asp?ProductID=51086&VendorCode=ZULKB thanks to Schwinn
> 
> *Thanx Marisa! I saw the compliment in the other thread



omgosh this shirt is awesome!  why is karmaloop sold out though?!  lol... boooo!!


----------



## shockboogie

thank you *Bella, shoeaddict, techie*, *Vixxen*!


----------



## Nieners

Here is some real action: click.
What do you ladies think, how am I doing for my first pair?  .


----------



## betty*00

*ceseeber*, cute shot!!! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## Speedah

Street tested the Jolis out with the girls on Monday. Photos were taken on the sly and in the car (I was stopped so don't worry!) otherwise they'd think I had too much wine.


----------



## rilokiley

*Speedah*- I love your hot pink polish with the black patent!


----------



## YaYa3

love those jolis, *speedah.*  they look awesome on you!


----------



## Speedah

Thank you, *Rilo *and *Yaya*!


----------



## meggyg8r

Love em *Speedah*! Too cute!


----------



## socalboo

*tresjoliex* ~Love your espadrilles!
*melia* ~Cute pic!
*shockboogie* ~Hot!
*cesee* ~You and *l&a *are so adorable!
*Speedah* ~Love your foot on the brake pic, too cute!


----------



## Speedah

Thank you *Meggy *and *Socal!* Better the brake than the gas! lol Safety first!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great Pedi Speedah...love the black patent too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Me at the Golden Gate today.... kind of looks photoshopped.... it was fabulous out today!!


----------



## noah8077

What a shot!


----------



## floridasun8

^^ How cool is that!!?  It looks like a painting!  Very well done


----------



## rilokiley

wow *Bella*, what a pretty picture!


----------



## Marisa783

Bella, that picture is incredible!


----------



## *Lo

Beautiful pic Bella!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Bella*, your actions shots need to be made into postcards....they relax me..

_Grazie_!


----------



## jancedtif

What a pretty action shot Bella!  Love your Ron Rons


----------



## Speedah

Thanks *Bella*...your action shot looks like a pro took them!


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* another gorgeous action shot with those gorgeous ron ron's!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gosh!! Thank you, thank you, thank you ladies.... It was such a beautiful day in the City... I had to share!


----------



## socalboo

Beautiful pic *Bella*! Your Ron Rons are gorgeous and you have perfect feet girlie!


----------



## cfellis522

Speedah, I love the Jolis!  They look great!

Bella, Awesome picture.  I love Golden Gate Park with my kiddos when I am there!

Cara


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bella, that action shot is AWESOME!


----------



## shockboogie

Love them, *Bella*!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

beautiful,*bella*


----------



## Katykit01

BellaShoes said:


> Me at the Golden Gate today.... kind of looks photoshopped.... it was fabulous out today!!



This photo makes me miss the Bay Area although it is a lovely shot Bella! Love that color on you too....


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Ladies!! It was such a spectacular day in the City yesterday... 

*katykit*... the City misses you too!

*naked*...see what your missing...come to the SF meet girlie!!

*cfellis*... I was actually in the lot at Sports Basement...just off of the Presidio...isn't GG Park fabulous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you Ladies!! It was such a spectacular day in the City yesterday...
> 
> *katykit*... the City misses you too!
> 
> *naked*...see what your missing...come to the SF meet girlie!!
> 
> *cfellis*... I was actually in the lot at Sports Basement...just off of the Presidio...isn't GG Park fabulous!


 
next time maybe????


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Great Shots everyone!! 

Bella- Your picture looks amazing!! Love your shoes!!
Speedah- Love the Jolis
Shockboogie- Love the Altadama's, and the HL , great combo


----------



## poppyseed

shockboogie said:


> Last Saturday night: Dinner at Wolfgang Puck/MGM with the hubby to celebrate my birthday and our 3 year wedding anniversary!!!


 
I love the shoes and the whole outfit is absolutely ADORABLE!!!


----------



## bambolina

Cheers Monsieur Louboutin!


----------



## Speedah

^^ lol!!!


----------



## Nancy7

BellaShoes said:


> Me at the Golden Gate today.... kind of looks photoshopped.... it was fabulous out today!!


 
Great Pic!  Like Naked said maybe this will be your new avitar.  Love seeing my bridge in the background   I'll have to check out your blog and see what you had to say about this pic.


----------



## Marisa783

before dinner last night in my camel patent decolletes







i thought this looked cool...


----------



## BellaShoes

Nice shot Marisa!! Love your decolletes!


----------



## Marisa783

thanks bella!!


----------



## Speedah

Those are beautiful, *Marisa*!!! I need some nude in my life.


----------



## techie81

Trying on the pink Mount Street at NM a few weeks ago...I want these so bad.


----------



## BellaShoes

techie, they are fabulous!

Speedah...love your new avatar!


----------



## Stinas

Nice shots everyone!!! 
Ive been slacking lately...promise to have pics soon lol


----------



## babypie

Great shots everyone, i haven't visited this thread in a while, glad it's still going strong!!  

*Marisa783 *those are soooo pretty!!


----------



## poppyseed

techie81 said:


> Trying on the pink Mount Street at NM a few weeks ago...I want these so bad.



These are adorable


----------



## lilgooseberry

woahh im so behind on this thread! 
some great and really fun shots!

ermm as explained in the outfit thread this was the aftermath of a night out... lets say i wasnt a sober-berry.















dont ask y my bag is there this is when i realised people had to leave my room n i had to go nighty night


----------



## melialuvs2shop

you look like you're having a blast *lilgooseberry*!!!  i'm really lovin your booties, and the rest of your outfit too!


----------



## lilgooseberry

^^
aw thanx! the first time i've properly went out in agesss =D


----------



## Speedah

Thank you, *Bella*!!! 

*Techie *and *Lilgoose*- LOVIN' the action shots!!! What fun!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Techie* love the action shot!


----------



## morfoula

here's me at the salon


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ haha, so cute!  I love those flats!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Love the graffiti flats!!!


----------



## morfoula

they are so comfy!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*morfoula*,your flats are adorable


----------



## Marisa783

i need a pair of CL flats in my life! love them morfoula!


----------



## gheaden

Those graffiti's are nice.


----------



## gheaden

lilgoose and techi-those are nice shots, especially you lilgoose-real action.


----------



## techie81

Too cute lilgoose! morfoula, those flats are adorable!


----------



## bagmad73

*morfoula* - love your flats!!!
*lilgoose* - so so fun!!
*techie* - those Mt Street's are gorgeous!! My SA is trying so hard to get me to get a pair!!


----------



## bagmad73

I decided to break out my nude VPs for the first time today. I had to drive first and was not keen to wear them. So they sat next to me until we got to our destination...and then I slipped them on....


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ cute!!!  you should have seatbelted them in


----------



## rdgldy

I love that-a seat for your babies!


----------



## bagmad73

Oh man *meggy* - I so should have belted them in...
Thanks *rdgldy*!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

You can never be too safe with a gorgeous pair of shoes like that!


----------



## bagmad73

^^


----------



## morfoula

thanks everyone


----------



## glistenpearls

bagmad73 said:


> I decided to break out my nude VPs for the first time today. I had to drive first and was not keen to wear them. So they sat next to me until we got to our destination...and then I slipped them on....


 

Too cute! I'm wearing my Louboutin today but looks like it's going to rain, so I carry a plastic bag with extra shoes with me especially since the office is about 2 blocks away from the garage


----------



## fmd914

morfoula - I bought my graffiti flats on a whim (thought I was doing guilt free shopping at Barney's last summer) and surprise - they are my most worn pair of CLs! Love them - I have bronze - may have to get your silver!

bagmad - how cute!  Wonder if them riding in the passenger seat would have allowed you to travel in the carpool lane - if I was the police officer I would let you pass!  They look great on you!


----------



## bagmad73

*glisten* - I actually carry a pair of comfortable shoes with me when I am breaking out my new CLs so that I can change if it hurts too much LOL
*fmd914* - thank you so much!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Uhhh, *bagmad*, I think the nudes should be wearing a seatbelt!

Fabulous pics bagmad!


----------



## bagmad73

*bella* - I love your action shot with the bridge behind!! I must remember to buckle them up next time LOL!


----------



## BellaShoes

bagmad73 said:


> *bella* - I love your action shot with the bridge behind!! I must remember to buckle them up next time LOL!


 
Thanks bagmad!!


----------



## madamefifi

On the way to Norfolk VA last Friday evening to see _The Barber of Seville. _

Unfortunately we hit wreck traffic outside of Norfolk and didn't make it in time to check into our hotel, change, and get to the opera house before the show started, so we went out to dinner and then had cocktails in the piano bar. I wore my black satin VPs but forgot to bring my cellphone, so no pics.


----------



## hlp_28

*bagmad*, love your VP !! And good on you for wearing them. Don't worry, practise makes perfect in those heels


----------



## bagmad73

Hey *E* - am actually trying to enforce a new rule which involves not buying anymore CLs until I have worn them out at least 10 times!!! We'll see how that works out...... So yes...practice makes perfect.


----------



## lulabee

*madamefifi*, They are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Speedah* how in the world did I miss your beautiful Jolis?

*Marisa* love your camel decolletes!

*Techie* the pink mount street looks so pretty on you!

*Llilgooseberry* look like you had a great time out with your c'est mois!

*Morfoula* love your graffitti flats! I want a pair!

*Bagmad* great action shot of your VPs!

*Madamefifi* great boot!

Here I am with my navy Lady Grants just trying to kill time.


----------



## b00mbaka

^ can't see the photo


----------



## jancedtif

b00mbaka said:


> ^ can't see the photo


 

Hey b00m!  This is the 1st time this has happened.  I can see the pic. What do you see?  How can I fix it?  Can you see it now?


----------



## b00mbaka

Hmmm... all I see is a red x but maybe it's just my computer


----------



## jancedtif

b00mbaka said:


> Hmmm... all I see is a red x but maybe it's just my computer


 

I went back and attached the thumbnail.  Hope this helps!


----------



## b00mbaka

I see it now:






Cute shot!


----------



## jancedtif

^Thanks b00m!^


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*jancedtif*,love the shoot,especially with the reflection...very nice


----------



## mychillywilly

not sure if this is considered action or not,, but I just discovered the CL bottom is the same shade as the fire extinguisher in hubby's car.


----------



## Xander

> MORFOULA lovely action shot


----------



## meggyg8r

how funny *mychillywilly*!!


----------



## spikey_58

Shoes a bit dirty in the back of yuor car - dont cay ick!  Thats actually gorgeous!  Shows they are actually worn and loved.  Not just inanimate objects in a box in a closet!


----------



## lulabee

spikey_58 said:


> Shoes a bit dirty in the back of yuor car - dont cay ick! Thats actually gorgeous! Shows they are actually worn and loved. Not just inanimate objects in a box in a closet!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lulabee said:


>


 

I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## lovely&amazing

mychillywilly said:


> not sure if this is considered action or not,, but I just discovered the CL bottom is the same shade as the fire extinguisher in hubby's car.


 
Super-Cool shot....and bonus! My husband walked by and goes, "Oooh, what is that picture??..."  See! I just have to relate my shoes to things HE is interested in!


----------



## bagmad73

^^ I agree - that is a pretty cool pic.
I hope people around me did not think I was mad taking pics of my shoes LOL!!!
Here is me having a late breakfast






and me actually walking with my CLs....LOL. To be quite honest, my VPs were much more comfortable than these simples....


----------



## ronsdiva

My red patent simple 100's today at work.


----------



## bagmad73

*ronsdiva* - love your red simples!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

ronsdiva said:


> My red patent simple 100's today at work.


 
Hey shoe twin!!  Love your simples!


----------



## meggyg8r

great new pics girls!! I love the bagel shot


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*mychillywilly*,best shot ever lol


----------



## BellaShoes

Great actions shots ladies....*jance* love your reflection shot!!

Super Car shot *mychillywilly*!

*bagmad*...your python simples are camo against the bagel!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here's me and my new eel VPs...you know...day in the office


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^lovely,bella


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nice shot bella!


----------



## mychillywilly

lovely&amazing said:


> Super-Cool shot....and bonus! My husband walked by and goes, "Oooh, what is that picture??..."  See! I just have to relate my shoes to things HE is interested in!


yup I once persuaded hubby I really needed a pair of silver VP to go with his silver car! 
And it works!!


----------



## bagmad73

*bella* - I love your eel VPs....and you take great shots!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Great shot, Bella! Those eel VPs are soooooooooo gorgeous! Your nail color is fantastic as well!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Surly!! It is OPI 'I've got the blues for red'....


----------



## gheaden

Rushing to get out the street 






Waiting for the EL


----------



## babypie

great action shots everyone!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

here i am sneaking shots in as my bf is pumping gas after a round at golfland!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Great shots everyone!

*Bella*... on the eels!


----------



## bambolina

Great shots everyone! 



It wore my nude Open Clic last night to the New Kids on the Block concert.

On our way to the venue. Excuse the dirty car floor.








I let them have their turn to enjoy a little bit of the show from our amazing floor seats.







Here they are keeping Donnie Wahlberg's sneakers company.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

bambolina said:


> I wore my nude Open Clic last night to the New Kids on the Block concert.
> 
> Here they are keeping Donnie Wahlberg's sneakers company.


 
that's such a cute shot!  and very sentimental too!  seems like you had a great time


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

cute shots...*gheaden*, love the your outfit accented with louis...love it


----------



## bambolina

melialuvs2shop said:


> that's such a cute shot! and very sentimental too! seems like you had a great time


 Hehe thanks! His sneakers were trying to copy my Loubies' pose I think.


----------



## bagmad73

*bambolina* -  I used to be so crazy about NKOTB!!! Hope you enjoyed the concert. I really love your action shots!


----------



## bambolina

bagmad73 said:


> *bambolina* - I used to be so crazy about NKOTB!!! Hope you enjoyed the concert. I really love your action shots!


 Thank you *bagmad*!  I had a total blast last night!


----------



## Nieners

*Bella*, you eel VP's are TDF! I love those shoes, need them in my life too 

Cute shoes *Melia*, and that seems to be a nice car


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies.... I wore my Eels out  for the first time Saturday and the compliments they recieved were stellar!

Great new shots Melia and bambolina... the action shots with 'civilian' shoes are always fun!


----------



## kuromi-chan

bambolina - NKOTB!!  sounds like fun!  and your Open Clics look beautiful!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Okay *Bambolina*...I had no idea OC came in nude and hooray for you bringing sexy back with NKOTB!!!


----------



## bambolina

Thanks *bella*, *kuromi-chan* and *L&A*!


----------



## _Danielle_

great shots from all of you Ladies !!


----------



## LavenderIce

You saw NKOTB?  I am going to go in two and half weeks!  I'm planning on wearing CLs too.  I went last year and had so much fun.  I wore my glitter NPs.  I was in heaven being next to Jordan in the picture, but Joe had to ruin the moment for me by getting in front of me and my CLs!  I will not hesitate to kick a New Kid for daring to ruin my CL photo op.  

Love your nude OC!  CLs are fun and comfy concert shoes.










bambolina said:


> Great shots everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> It wore my nude Open Clic last night to the New Kids on the Block concert.
> 
> On our way to the venue. Excuse the dirty car floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let them have their turn to enjoy a little bit of the show from our amazing floor seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are keeping Donnie Wahlberg's sneakers company.


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL Lavender you should have booted his bony behind!! Lovely pics ladies!


----------



## BellaShoes

Lavender, that is fantastic!!! I was such a NKOTB fan back when....*uh uh uh uho..uh uh uho...uh uh uho...the right stuff!*


----------



## iimewii

Ignore my ugly jacket.
Coming home from a party.  Dying to take of shoes...Pain is beauty.


----------



## mistyknightwin

I went to a fashion show here in Baltimore this past Sunday - that was taped for an upcoming new Modeling Show. 

Here's a pic and you can see my long ol' legs with my bronze new simples (I am in the white tank top with the light tan open cardigan on my lap on the left hand side) I had a great time! And my simples were eye catchers! This one guy told me I had legs for days! lol and at almost 6'feet I believe it! lol


----------



## LavenderIce

You do have legs for days!  Good thing you were front row, otherwise your legs would be all cramped up.


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Misty*...legs for months, darling! You look smoking!

*iimewii*, you look amazing in your purple beauties (the pain was worth every step, rest assured)

*Bella*, bonus points for bringing the song alive in my head, I'll be humming it the next hour and a half...


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awwwww thank you guys! I'm blushing!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

My valentine is so FLY!!!!!!!!!! They had to seat you front row, I'm surprised that you weren't on the runway!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ that's what I was thinking, *b00m*! Work it, *misty*! Fierce!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awwww thank you ladies - I did go through my "lil" modeling phase but it wasn't for me. But it was fun looking at all the fashion! *@ LAV* yes babes I always have to make sure I have room for the legs. Always isle seats if I can...

Thans for the compliments - this made my day!


----------



## idests

I don't have a picture, but I have a story... was wearing my pewter Ron Rons at work yesterday and on of my co-workers said, "Those shoes look dangerous!" 

I just smiled and said "I'm used to high heels," but I wanted to say, "are you CRAZY???!!! These are only 85mm! You ought to see my VP 120s!"  

I didn't, though, because she'd never have understood. She wears flats every single day. The idea that I was in a pair of "lower heels" would have flabbergasted her.


----------



## bambolina

LavenderIce said:


> You saw NKOTB? I am going to go in two and half weeks! I'm planning on wearing CLs too. I went last year and had so much fun. I wore my glitter NPs. I was in heaven being next to Jordan in the picture, but Joe had to ruin the moment for me by getting in front of me and my CLs! I will not hesitate to kick a New Kid for daring to ruin my CL photo op.
> 
> Love your nude OC! CLs are fun and comfy concert shoes.


 
That is so awesome! I had a blast meeting them! 

Freakin' Joe is hiding your pretty Glitters!! Bad Joey-Joe!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

LavenderIce said:


> You saw NKOTB? I am going to go in two and half weeks! I'm planning on wearing CLs too. I went last year and had so much fun. I wore my glitter NPs. I was in heaven being next to Jordan in the picture, but Joe had to ruin the moment for me by getting in front of me and my CLs! I will not hesitate to kick a New Kid for daring to ruin my CL photo op.
> 
> Love your nude OC! CLs are fun and comfy concert shoes.


 

OH MY NERD!!! You were with my Donnie...my eyes.  I just saw them in Nov 08 in Tampa,Mar 09 in Orlanod and now headed back to Tampa to see em May 09...obsessed...my hubby understands.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

on wednesday...

me bothering my bf while he plays a little madden before heading out...







would you look at that!  he has red soles too!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

at one of my new favorite restaurants...  Angeline's Louisiana Kitchen







and finally, in the car on the way to the India.Arie concert


----------



## surlygirl

cute shots, *melia*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Melia*, that is so funny....in all these shots there is BF and the red shoe!!! 

Great pic *Misty*....fabulous color for your skin tone! GORGEOUS!

*



Bella, bonus points for bringing the song alive in my head, I'll be humming it the next hour and a half...

Click to expand...

* 
*L&A, *you can always count on me for 80-90's flashbacks!


----------



## rilokiley

*Lav*- cool pic (even if that guy blocked your CL's a little), and I love your HL dress 

*misty*- great shot, and I agree about your legs! 

*melia*- haha I bother my boyfriend like that too whenever he plays Madden 


Here are a few action shots from when I was in San Diego this past week...

My Decolletes and VP's in their cozy little corner of the hotel room:







I got a little bored during the conference and decided to do a little photo shoot with my Decolletes:












Non-CL, but I wanted to post a pic of my dinner (filet mignon with blueberry sauce) at Acqua al 2.  It might sound weird, but it was soooo good!


----------



## YaYa3

love the pics, *rilo!*  i love how you have your CLs tucked neatly in the corner with the tissue paper in their toes.  you're such a good CL mommy!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *Yaya*!  I was a little paranoid about bringing CL's on the trip, but I took them with me in my carry-on bag and they never left my side


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome Back Rilo!! Love your action shots!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks, *Bella*!


----------



## savvysgirl

Forget the CL's .. that mignon looks abit yummmmmy!!! Great piccies *Rilo*!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Rilo*...my mouth is watering....the steak is nice, too  

You look fab, love!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Look at your new avatar *L&A...*where'd your other leg go?... did you and *savvy* have an avatar party!?!


----------



## Nancy7

BellaShoes said:


> Look at your new avatar *L&A...*where'd your other leg go?... did you and *savvy* have an avatar party!?!


 

OMG...that looks so funny


----------



## lovely&amazing

Get on over to my thread ladies...there's a hot new reveal!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wooohooooo! I'm on my way...both legs?


----------



## lovely&amazing

Both legs are in the pic silly! That's my robo leg


----------



## Nancy7

lovely&amazing said:


> Both legs are in the pic silly! That's my robo leg


 

Maybe if the Sole was painted


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I thought you were supposed to paint it L&A ... what happened?


----------



## lovely&amazing

^slip hazard


----------



## Nancy7

lovely&amazing said:


> ^slip hazard


 

Glue heavy grade sandpaper down and then paint


----------



## lovely&amazing

lol...I'll run that one by the Doc on Thursday when she takes my sutures out


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lovely&amazing said:


> ^slip hazard


 
red gaffer tape???


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *savvy* and *lovely*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

surlygirl said:


> cute shots, *melia*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

BellaShoes said:


> *Melia*, that is so funny....in all these shots there is BF and the red shoe!!!


 
i think it's funny too, but i don't think he does...  i think he's catching on to the fact that he's really in the pictures just so i don't look too crazy taking them  

if only he knew that they were really just CL action shots...


----------



## babypie

A couple of pics from tonight:


----------



## lovely&amazing

Lookin' good, *Baby*!


----------



## babypie

thank you lovely


----------



## Zophie

No Barre after having a couple glasses of wine....


----------



## labellavita27

are these declics? if they are are they comfy?


----------



## labellavita27

how do you like these shoes? comfy?


----------



## HalieB

okay....I finally went out on the weekend.   Went to 8.0...bar in Downtwon Ft Worth with Ex and his friends.  Everyone can see my HORRID brown hair....oh I hate it!  I want back my natural blonde so bad.  I will never dye my hair again.
Shoes Bruges....sole need to be done.


----------



## Nancy7

HalieB said:


> okay....I finally went out on the weekend.  Went to 8.0...bar in Downtwon Ft Worth with Ex and his friends. Everyone can see my HORRID brown hair....oh I hate it! I want back my natural blonde so bad. I will never dye my hair again.
> Shoes Bruges....sole need to be done.


Love it....LOL.....give him the boot or in this case the CL send off!


----------



## gheaden

Baby, Zophie and Halie (great shot)  you ladies all look lovely in your CLs.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

HalieB said:


>


 
Priceless!


----------



## gheaden

showing the wear on CL's Saks at Riverside


----------



## lovely&amazing

Zophie said:


> No Barre after having a couple glasses of wine....


 
 LOVE this, *Zoph*!


----------



## BellaShoes

zophie..that's funny!!


----------



## babypie

Zophie said:


> No Barre after having a couple glasses of wine....



hahah love it! That is the hottest shoe


----------



## _Danielle_

Hello ladies 
 Today I had my lazy day and was all day long in my "sporty outfit" :boxing:
just a normal Sunday


----------



## _Danielle_

and some in SILVER


----------



## babypie

labellavita27 said:


> are these declics? if they are are they comfy?



Yes they are Declic 120.  They are semi-comfortable, I put heel grips in but sometimes my feet still slip out a little, I think it's mainly because of the sides being low cut as they are not too big.


----------



## lovely&amazing

_NIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice_, *Danielle*!


----------



## babypie

Sexy shots Danielle!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG I've died and gone to shoe heaven! Why oh why do you have to tempt me with those DANIELLE!!


----------



## babypie

HalieB said:


>



I hope that hole was already in his jeans!


----------



## **shoelover**

nice shots every1!...


----------



## bambolina

Cool action shots everyone!

*Halie* I just LOVE the kick to the ex's butt!


----------



## lulabee

*Danielle!!!!* Hot hot hot!


----------



## BellaShoes

Perfect shots Danielle...you need to break out those Clichy Strass for me!


----------



## Zophie

HalieB, that CL on the butt pic is too funny!


----------



## Zophie

BellaShoes said:


> zophie..that's funny!!


 

The guy I was with was like, "Did you just take a picture of your foot?"


----------



## Zophie

Danielle, those pictures are so hot!


----------



## HalieB

lol....thanks ladies....I found out he was doing something that will get you nowhere and the whole night that is all I wanted to do....I made sure to get the CL good and in there.  Idiot!

Yeah I think that is just wear....


----------



## poppyseed

Great shots ladies,the "butt shot" is hilarious and love Danielle's "rocky one" too!!!


----------



## lawgirl78

Great action shots ladies! *Halie*, that "butt shot" is priceless! 
Here's my "action" shot in my new grey suede declics at the office. I normally wouldn't do this, but got here crazy early (for my firm) so felt brave enough!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Lawgirl*, LOVE it! Declics were made for you!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Danielle*...seriously the most sexy I have seen...I am a sucker for the guitar. Here is my first action shot post...all ya gonna get are my feet...got to take baby steps. My best friends and I were out for sushi happy hour. One of them is wearing the She's back in pink and I am wearing the Isabelle 100s:


----------



## lovely&amazing

Nice shot (_mmmm_ sushi), *DeeDee*! I've missed you in the forum!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ aaawww *Lovely *I missed ya'll..way too much..so I am back...tee hee hee


----------



## savvysgirl

Great shots everyone!! 

*Halie*, i LOVE the last action shot!!! Exactly what i feel like doing every day to my DF!


----------



## lulabee

Great shots *lawgirl & Dee Dee*!


----------



## gheaden

DeeDee-way to step into the mix

lawgirl-the best action is inaction, especially at work.  Nice shot.

Danielle-those shots should be in a magazine.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

WOWZA!!! I have been away too long & missed some good photos...LOVE the butt kick photo *Halieb*, your ex is such a good sport!

*Danielle,* what can I say other than ROCK on girl...your photos are the BOMB DIGGITY!!!

*Lawgirl *you are doing your thing at work....I am LOVING those Declics HARD & the tights with them looks GRRREEAATT!

*Zophie...*cool photo too..looks like you partied right out of your shoes, that's the way to do it!!!

Excellent photo *DeeDeeDelovely..*there's nothing better than Sushi & hanging out with girlfriends...looks like the day you went was beautiful too, it looks sunny!

*Gheaden...*GRRREEAATT photo too, you are working your CLs..what kind are they? I saw you mentioned Riverside, are you in Southern Cali?


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Here's me rocking my *Black Armadillos* in *New Orleans* at the *Commanders Palace restaurant*...I still can't believe how these are somewhat comfortable!!! Hallelujah for PLATFORMS...yeeeeaaaahh!! 







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 768x1024 and weights 180KB.


----------



## gheaden

*Gheaden...*GRRREEAATT photo too, you are working your CLs..what kind are they? I saw you mentioned Riverside, are you in Southern Cali?[/quote]

Thanks!  My wife and I are in NY.  But that day went shopping in Jersey.  Navy Blue Simples.


----------



## socalboo

*bambolina* ~I love your nude OCs rockin' with NKOTB!
*Lav* ~Too cute, yep you should've left a glitter imprint on his behind!
      Hot party shoe *iimewii*!
*Misty* ~Holy moly hot legs!
*melia* ~You are too adorable, those pics are so cute!
     Great pics *rilo*! You are so classy.
*baby* ~Love your Declics, the color is fab. You look great girl!
*Zophie* ~That's an awesome pic! too friggin' funny.
*Halie* ~Cute pics. I like your hair!
*gheaden* ~Cute! So did mrs.g get a new pair while you were there?
*Danielle* ~HOT. HOT. HOT!
*lawgirl* ~Your grey Declics look fab with black tights!
Aw *DeeDee* ~That's a cute pic! I love it!
*ArmCandy* ~Armadillos are so pretty on you, you look great!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

gheaden said:


> *Gheaden...*GRRREEAATT photo too, you are working your CLs..what kind are they? I saw you mentioned Riverside, are you in Southern Cali?





gheaden said:


> Thanks! My wife and I are in NY. But that day went shopping in Jersey. Navy Blue Simples.


 
Thanks for your quick response *Gheaden!!*I am LOVING those Navy Blue Simples...they are slamming & you are a GRREEAATT husband judging by your fantastic taste!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

socalboo said:


> *ArmCandy* ~Armadillos are so pretty on you, you look great!


 
Awww...Thanks *Socalboo...*I am trying to represent for the WEST SIDE!!


----------



## socalboo

^and girl, you are doing so famously!
I grew-up a Westside girl so I never thought I'd ever in a million years be a...Valley Girl. LOL. At least it's the Conejo Valley.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

thank you all...tis the reason I missed this sub-forum especially...you are all dolls and gents


----------



## gheaden

Arm Candy Lady-TY and I love your dress.

Socalboo-no, she was looking at some TB flats.  That Sak's CL collection is very limited.


----------



## babypie

Arm Candy Lady you look amazing!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks everyone! It's my third pair of declics. I think they're my favorite shoe and am so sad they're not making them in the 120 anymore. I'm just not a 140 girl. I had to wear them with tights since the weather's so crappy here now.  
*DeeDee* - what a cute pic! I think it's awesome how your friends will take pics of their shoes with you. Mine would think I'm nuts. :weird:
*ArmCandy* - I love the way your armadillos look!


----------



## Nancy7

*Arm Candy - *The Dog in your Avitar is SSSSOOOOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## bambolina

Thanks *socalboo*!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

How did I not see this thread before.  I can't wait to go home tonight and look at all the gorgeous gals and shoes in it!!!!   So far, I'm loving this thread!


----------



## _Danielle_

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> OMG I've died and gone to shoe heaven! Why oh why do you have to tempt me with those DANIELLE!!



*Ohh no naked* better go on Stairway to Heaven



lovely&amazing said:


> NIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice, Danielle!
> 
> 
> babypie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy shots Danielle!
Click to expand...





lulabee said:


> Danielle!!!! Hot hot hot!
> 
> 
> BellaShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect shots Danielle...you need to break out those Clichy Strass for me!
> 
> 
> Zophie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle, those pictures are so hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


jepp I am on Fire ........


DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Danielle...seriously the most sexy I have seen...I am a sucker for the guitar.


all right I'll give you a screaming *E*  nice first action pic of you !!!



gheaden said:


> Danielle-those shots should be in a magazine.


no way  hmmm maybe just one in a "MAD" Magazin


----------



## _Danielle_

Nice new addition from all of you Ladies 


Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Danielle, what can I say other than ROCK on girl...


It's another lonely evenin'
In another lonely town
But I ain't too young to worry
And I ain't too old to cry
When a man gets me down
That's why I'm lonely
I'm so lonely
But I know what I'm gonna do
I'm gonna ride on


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

gheaden said:


> Arm Candy Lady-TY and I love your dress.
> 
> Socalboo-no, she was looking at some TB flats. That Sak's CL collection is very limited.


 
Thanks *Gheaden...*I LOVE my dress too..it has a nice vintage feel to it, which drives me !!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

babypie said:


> Arm Candy Lady you look amazing!


 
Thanks *Babypie..*I am glad you checked out my photo


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Nancy7 said:


> *Arm Candy - *The Dog in your Avitar is SSSSOOOOOO CUTE!!!!


 
Thanks *Nancy...*my doggy, Marley, is my little son! He's a Yorkie/Maltese mix!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

This is one HOTT photo *Danielle...*you are THE WOMAN for real!!! 



_Danielle_ said:


> *Ohh no naked* better go on Stairway to Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jepp I am on Fire ........
> 
> all right I'll give you a screaming *E* nice first action pic of you !!!
> 
> 
> no way hmmm maybe just one in a "MAD" Magazin


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

all I can say is WOW! *Danielle*, if CL saw your pic..he would ask to buy it...sure of it.


----------



## willwork4shoes

_Danielle_ said:


> *Ohh no naked* better go on Stairway to Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jepp I am on Fire ........
> 
> all right I'll give you a screaming *E* nice first action pic of you !!!
> 
> 
> no way hmmm maybe just one in a "MAD" Magazin


 


Absolutely blown away by your creativity!!!!!  You really do rock


----------



## **shoelover**

*Danielle. *I'm blown away!..bill gates watch out


----------



## ronsdiva

Danielle, niiice work! Love the artistic posing of the double galaxy!

Here is me and my magenta simples while in the car earlier today.


----------



## labellavita27

i want these in peacock color! love the shoes!


----------



## babypie

ronsdiva said:


> Danielle, niiice work! Love the artistic posing of the double galaxy!
> 
> Here is me and my magenta simples while in the car earlier today.


 Pretty!!


----------



## babypie

Watching TV with VP:









One from last week I found while clearing out the backlog of pics on my camera...Declics getting in the car:


----------



## jancedtif

Great action shots *ladies*!! Here are me and my turban flat at Starbucks ths AM.


----------



## Leescah

Iowa Zeppas came out to play last night


----------



## babypie

Cute shots Jancedtif & Leescah


----------



## Speedah

Nice shots, ladies! I haven't checked this thread in a while. *Babypie:* I  Bill Maher. He's hilarious.


----------



## BellaShoes

Great shot *babypie*, I am a fan of Maher too!

*Jance*..how was the coffee? I'm a Peet's girl!

Here are my Miss Boxe....

hard at work....





and at play!


----------



## YaYa3

great pics, *bella!!!*  those miss boxe ...


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks yaya!! _Happy Easter, Happy Passover, Christós Anésti, Buona Pasqua_!!


----------



## jancedtif

BellaShoes said:


> Great shot *babypie*, I am a fan of Maher too!
> 
> *Jance*..how was the coffee? I'm a Peet's girl!
> 
> Here are my Miss Boxe....
> 
> hard at work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at play!


 
Great shots Bella!  My coffee was ok.  Believe it or not I'm a Peet's girl too.  We just don't have a Peets here and I ran out of my Kona coffee.


----------



## natassha68

I Love the leopard Ms. boxe's Bella, Never tire of seeing them


----------



## BellaShoes

Yea for Peets *Jance*!! 

Thanks *natassha*!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Bella, I really LOVE the Miss Boxe.  I wanted to be your shoe twin, so I tried them on at Saks the other day and found out that I would need a size 34.5 in them... :cry: Of course no one has them in 34.5, so I may have to SO them if I really, really wanted them.


----------



## floridasun8

Love the action shots Bella!   Cute to see the CLs helping with housework, then relaxing


----------



## rilokiley

Great shots, *Bella*!  The second one is so pretty.


----------



## bambolina

Love the work & play shots *Bella*! Buona Pasqua!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *BR4M, florida and rilo*... changed into my Magenta RonRon's for my lunch date with my hubby...

*bambolina*, _gratzie bella donna, gratzie_!


----------



## Zophie

BellaShoes, that's too cute vacuuming in them!


----------



## ceseeber

gosh...I'm forgetting the name of the bar...Monk something


----------



## YaYa3

^so frickin' cute!


----------



## lulabee

I'm lovin *lovely's *flats!!! *cesee *your purples are TDF!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

thanks *zophie*! It was one of those random, 'I need to vacuum' moments

great shot *ceeseber*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the pic! So cute!


----------



## lovely&amazing

ceseeber said:


> gosh...I'm forgetting the name of the bar...Monk something


 
Cheeky Monk...what a fun night with my *Cesee*!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Cesee what is the name of those gorgeous purple shoes you have on?? I love them!


----------



## Stinas

Cute shots everyone!!!


----------



## labellavita27

where did you get ur declic's lawgirl?


----------



## meggyg8r

*bella* what fun photos! 

*cesee & L&A* I wanna come out and party with you girls!  you always have the cutest shots together!


----------



## meggyg8r

here's my shot from yesterday.. DF was driving us out to meet his parents and sister for Easter lunch!  Mmmmm how I love glittart


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Meggy*...look at that glittart shiiiiiiine!!!! I can't look away!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## ceseeber

Meggy, you and those gorgeous glittarts definately need to come out west to party!


----------



## _Danielle_

Thank you for the sweet comments Ladies 
*Arm Candy Lady! DeeDeeDelovely willwork4shoes **shoelover** ronsdiva*

Great and funny new additions lovely's 
*Arm Candy Lady! ronsdiva babypie jancedtif Leescah BellaShoes ceseeber meggyg8r*


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *L&A, cesee,* and *danielle!!*

*L&A* it was quite sunny out (imagine that, living in FL??) so the glittart really was sparkling!!  unfortunately the camera phone couldn't capture it all that well but you get the gist 

*cesee* trust me, I would love to bring this glittart out west!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*bella*, love it! Better housekeeping needs your shots..lol


----------



## BellaShoes

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *bella*, love it! Better housekeeping needs your shots..lol


----------



## Cerina

Lovely action pics everyone!! Here is a pic I took in Crete, in our hotel..
miss it already!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Now THAT is an action shot! Gorgeous!


----------



## jancedtif

Cerina said:


> Lovely action pics everyone!! Here is a pic I took in Crete, in our hotel..
> miss it already!


 
Wow, wow, wow!  What a beautiful action shot!  I love your shoes too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous cerina!!!!


----------



## Cerina

Thanks L&A, jancedtif and Bella! I was having a cold beer when I took that pic..!
I so wish I could go back there.. And Greek men are gorgeous too...


----------



## meggyg8r

*cerina* I am so jealous! what a beautiful shot!!!!!

DF is Greek


----------



## floridasun8

What a shot, wow!  Those zeppas are gorgeous too.  One of my favorite colors


----------



## Marisa783

Beautiful shot Cerina!


----------



## Cerina

meggy... I understand why you chose a Greek man
floridasun, thank you. Love that color too! 
THanks Marisa! Btw, just saw some of your outfit pics! You look hot in every one of them!!


----------



## Marisa783

thank you Cerina!


----------



## buzzytoes

Gorgeous shot Cerina! Man I am jealous of everyone's sunny warm weather pics....


----------



## rdgldy

I'm not the least bit jealous (liar)!!!!  What a great shot.


----------



## lawgirl78

I love everyone's action shots!
*Bella* - you are rocking those miss boxe's while vacuuming!
*meggy* - the glittarts look awesome in the light.  I always like everyone's car shots since I've never owned a car.  Maybe I'll try for a cab shot one day!
*cerina* - I am sooooo jealous!  Of your shoes and your awesome trip.  Gorgeous shot!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *lawgirl*!  haha that would be a cute shot, in a cab!


----------



## ilovemylilo

meggyg8r said:


> here's my shot from yesterday.. DF was driving us out to meet his parents and sister for Easter lunch! Mmmmm how I love glittart


 
 it! 
Oh, and I sure do recognize that intersection.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Really?!?  Are you up in Pasco too??


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Cerina*, one of the best shots...CLs poolside...dreamy


----------



## _Danielle_

*Cerina* - wonderful picture  I just miss the pool attendant


----------



## ilovemylilo

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ Really?!? Are you up in Pasco too??


 
Not really, but SR 54 comes all the way to Nebraska/Florida Ave, right?

I take that road everytime I go to B&N in New Tampa (Wiregrass Mall).


----------



## meggyg8r

ilovemylilo said:


> Not really, but SR 54 comes all the way to Nebraska/Florida Ave, right?
> 
> I take that road everytime I go to B&N in New Tampa (Wiregrass Mall).




I think you're talking about Bruce B. Downs... that one goes up to SR54 and down to USF.  Wiregrass is at the intersection of SR56 and Bruce B. Downs.  It gets kind of confusing.. SR56 is pretty short, it runs West to East from just west I-75 to Wiregrass mall.  SR54 splits just west of I-75 into SR54 (heading north towards northern Wesley Chapel and Zephyrhills) and SR56 (heading due east towards southern Wesley Chapel).

I suggest looking at Google maps. lol.  It confuses a lot of people. I just live around there so I drive around there all the time and know it well!


----------



## b00mbaka

Cerina said:


> Lovely action pics everyone!! Here is a pic I took in Crete, in our hotel..
> miss it already!


 
This is definitely in the top 3 best pictures in this thread. I'm closing my eyes, wishing I were there too!


----------



## b00mbaka

Here's picture that was just tagged to me on facebook from my bday party...




* I don't even remember WHY I wanted to impale her head


----------



## Cerina

Aww, thank you all..
Boombaka, that looks like so much fun!! Love those boots, are they the Ginervas?


----------



## meggyg8r

haha *b00m* what a fun pic!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

seriously,*boom*,talk about CLs in action: party mode...love it


----------



## leslie_x

gorgeous pics everyone! I always come here & take a peek .
thought I'd make a contribution  here are my blue glittart décolleté's almost back @ home after work!


----------



## meggyg8r

Blue Glittart


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Cerina, Meggy, & DeeDee! They are alta ariellas and they get a lot of action


----------



## gheaden

CL's on the way to work:





Waiting:





Finally resting


----------



## gheaden

b00mbaka and leslie--lovely action shots ladies.

Leslie-do you have some other shots of your Glittarts?


----------



## lulabee

*leslie_x*, great shot! your Glittarts are beyond perfect!
*gheaden*, You and your wife are adorable! I love the shots you take of her!


----------



## lulabee

Leopard Ernesta Loo Shots!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, *lovelylula!*  such cute shots, and those ernestas!  so HOT!!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks *mama*! As you can tell I LOVE these shoes!


----------



## meggyg8r

LOL *lula*!!!!!  What made you think to take a shot of that?!


----------



## lulabee

^^LOL, awhile back there were ALOT of loo shots being posted here! Thought I'd revive the trend!


----------



## leslie_x

thank you meggyg8r, lulabee & gheaden !

love your ernestas lulabee!!

here's a closer look:












(more pics in thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...my-country-my-first-blue-glittart-339237.html)


----------



## lulabee

^^Soooo pretty!


----------



## meggyg8r

oooooooohhh I think I just  all over myself... I would kill for a pair of those!


----------



## gheaden

Leslie-those are good looking, might get a pair for the missus.  Where did you purchase from?

lulabee-thank you.


----------



## Bagologist

I got to wear jeans to work today for charity. This is my first time wearing these. I know their not the glamourous ones but I'm not allowed to wear the ones that I really like (e.g. the crystal and glitter ones) to work so here are my Menorca Wedgies, I haven't even had these on for more than an hour at work when I had to switch them out for my black flats. The slingbacks kept slipping off and I'm not trying to deal with that all day! The second picture is of me in the bathroom here at work...These shoes are a hit here! So many compliments and I'm just like you all should see the other shoes this designer makes!


----------



## cl addict

I'm trying to break these bad boys in today at work!! 

(hidden right behind my legs are my emergency flip flops )


----------



## klng

I usually don't take action shots of my CLs, but these are so pretty!


----------



## _Danielle_

:coolpics: Ladies !!


----------



## floridasun8

klng said:


> I usually don't take action shots of my CLs, but these are so pretty!



Wow, I had never seen those shoes in black before, but they look very nice!  Love them


----------



## ilovemylilo




----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ilovemylilo*, that soft light is so pretty


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Bagologist said:


> I got to wear jeans to work today for charity. This is my first time wearing these. I know their not the glamourous ones but I'm not allowed to wear the ones that I really like (e.g. the crystal and glitter ones) to work so here are my Menorca Wedgies, I haven't even had these on for more than an hour at work when I had to switch them out for my black flats. The slingbacks kept slipping off and I'm not trying to deal with that all day! The second picture is of me in the bathroom here at work...These shoes are a hit here! So many compliments and I'm just like you all should see the other shoes this designer makes!



I have em in green satin...yes they are the most complimented out of all of my CLs.  Girls love em, guys including hubby think they are sexy as heck. I love CL espadrilles. Such fun shoes. wear em well,*bagologist*.  I adore the gingham.


----------



## klng

More action shots:


----------



## Stinas

*Cerina*  - im jealous!!! lol hope you had a great time!

Love all the action pics ladies!!
SUnday is my birthday...hopefully ill have a new action pic.........hmm....maybe even a new pair! lol


----------



## rdgldy

*Klng*-so pretty~~
*
Stinas*-Happy Birthday in advance and my fingers are crossed for new shoes!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*kIng *- Love those on you!! Gorgeous!! Did you get them from Gilt, I missed out..


----------



## klng

*Rdgldy* and *dreamdoll*: Thanks!  I missed out on the Gilt sale too, but I fell in love with them after seeing them on Gilt.  I found them on eBay, but they're about half a size too big for me.  I may take them to the cobbler to get the slingback strap shortened, and then it will be a perfect fit!


----------



## dreamdoll

*KIng *- Can't wait to see outfit shots!


----------



## babypie

*klng* those are pretty! The 4th shot is my fave


----------



## Cerina

Stinas: Thank you and happy birthday in advance! Can't wait for the pics, you always take the best action shots


----------



## jancedtif

Yesterday at work.  I'm wearing the shoes in my avy!


----------



## babypie

hehehe cute shot jancedtif


----------



## jancedtif

^Thanks *Babypie*!^


----------



## chanelrocks

babypie said:


> Watching TV with VP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One from last week I found while clearing out the backlog of pics on my camera...Declics getting in the car:



Girl... LOL... we have the same shoes... I have the VPs and the wine red Declics  Great choices )


----------



## babypie

chanelrocks said:


> Girl... LOL... we have the same shoes... I have the VPs and the wine red Declics  Great choices )


 
We have GREAT taste


----------



## babypie

Lady Gres...


----------



## babypie




----------



## floridasun8

Love the color of those LG babypie!  Gorgeous!


----------



## jancedtif

Very nice *Babypie*!  I just love the Lady Gres!


----------



## Katykit01

This weekend at House of Blues watching NKOTB perform 3 songs.. brought me back to when I was 11 again
AND on the floor of the hotel room


----------



## klng

*Katykit01:*  Those are so pretty.  What style are those CLs?


----------



## Katykit01

Glittart Decolletes


----------



## LavenderIce

My sister and I went on a Groupielicious NorCal-SoCal Roadtrip.

Graffiti Mrs. Boxe in Sacramento to see Britney Spears and Pussycat Dolls:






Luggage City in Fresno to see NKOTB and Season 1 winners of America's Best Dance Crew Jabbawockeez:






Pilot and Simple in Santa Barbara to see NKOTB again:






Graffiti Clichy and hot pink Simple in San Jose to watch Season 2 winners of ABDC SuperCrew:


----------



## LavenderIce

A candid of my sister wearing her hot pink Simple and her amethyst City:






Playing the groupie watching the Jabbawockeez get off their tourbus:






I had to join her with my red patent Lanvins.  I like all the colors:






On the third night of our road trip, my feet were swollen like no other, so the Clichy had to come off and the Lanvins came back on and my noir City wanted to join:


----------



## LavenderIce

This time no one got in the way of my CLs at my NKOTB photo op.  My Citys with Jordan Knight:


----------



## meggyg8r

Awesome photos *Lav*!!!  I love how many you took--what a great bunch of CL outings!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lav, *those are some great pictures of your fun adventure!
*Baby*-I love the lady gres!
*Katy*-very nice!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love the photos *LAV !!! *Do you have a collection thread yet?! I'm dying to see what else you have tucked away!!


----------



## YaYa3

*LAV!!!*  what fun!  and you're looking hot in all your CLs!  love the bags, too!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Lavender, wow, great shoes in all the pics.  Love your sister's pink Simples!!


----------



## surlygirl

*Lav*! You and your sister are fabulous! Love the pictures, love the road trip, love the shows and of course, love all of the shoes! And those Pilots are making me want them!


----------



## *Lo

Lav love the photos!!! Those pilots are TDF!!  Off subject: didnt you love the Britney concert?


----------



## babypie

Fantastic pics as usual Lav!


----------



## b00mbaka

I love how close you are with your sister, lav! I wouldn't have made it through one concert with my sister! LOL! "He's looking at me!"  "No, he's looking at ME!" Just kidding. But you gals look fab!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Lav*, NKOTB and CLs perfect combo. Thinking of wearing a pr to see them for the third time in May.  Got to look sexy for Donnie...ROTFL!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks *meggy*!  Outings are fun, but with they're even more fun with CLs.

Thank you *rdgldy*!  I'm grateful to have my sister along for CL adventures.

*naked*--I kind of like having my CLs tucked away and leaving things to the imagination.    Actually, I did have an old collection thread a year ago, but it's best to leave that yawnfest buried.    There were too many basics and neutrals--soooo boring and I've let many pairs go that any old collection pic I have is not a good represenation of what I actually have. I'm waiting for one more pair, so after it arrives I'll work on a new one.

Thank you mama *yaya*!   Acknowledgement from you means a lot to me.

*willwork*--I love my sister's hot pink Simples too, I want a pair for myself.  I wish we were the same size so that I could borrow them from her.  They were the center of attention shoes wherever we went.

*surly*--Thanks for the love chica!  You should get a pair of Pilots for yourself.

**Lo*--The Pilots would make a great addition to your collection.  And, yes the Britney show was fun!

*babypie*--You're the one with fab action and outfit pics!  I love it when you post pics.  You've inspired a lot of mine.

*boom*--You've got me  about you and your sister.  Don't think my sister and I didn't because we can get snippy when we're tired.  I feel lucky to share CL moments with her.  

*DeeDee*--Of course you must get sexy for Donnie!  CL&NKOTB are a good combo.  I feel like we add some class to the scene with our CLs.


----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> *babypie*--You're the one with fab action and outfit pics! I love it when you post pics. You've inspired a lot of mine.


 
Aww shucks girl


----------



## carlinha

LAV!!!!  what fun you had with your sister!!!  you guys seem so close.... and i am jealous of the jordan knight pic... i was so in love with him when i was a kid!!!!  and i want your clichys.


----------



## LavenderIce

*babypie*--You, *Zophie*, *Stinas* and *legaldiva* are the groundbreakers as far as the outfit and actions threads go here and I'm always happen to see any one of your posts.

*carlinha*--Going to these NKOTB meet and greets would please your inner teeny bopper.  It's a dream come true to give your fave guy a hug.


----------



## jancedtif

*Lav* I'm jealous on so many levels!  1st you went somewhere and took real action shots!  2nd you have a CL buddy irl - yes sisters count! And 3rd you have the leopard print Pilots that are simply tdf!!  I want your fun life!  If I can't have that I'll take your shoes!


----------



## LavenderIce

jance--You have been after my shoes for a while now.  Do I need to put a lock on my closet?


----------



## jancedtif

^ Ma'am!^


----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> *babypie*--You, *Zophie*, *Stinas* and *legaldiva* are the groundbreakers as far as the outfit and actions threads go here and I'm always happen to see any one of your posts.


 
Awww, I look forward to theirs and yours too.  I want a shoe loving sis


----------



## willwork4shoes

On no Lavender, you and your sister are  not the same size????  That's just not right.


----------



## LavenderIce

Here are a few more of my CL+NKOTB pics.  What I like about this set of pictures is my sister and I are both wearing CLs and we got to stand next to each other while making our inner teeny bopper dreams come true by being next to our faves Donnie and Jordan:












My sister and her hot pink Simples with Donnie:






My Pilots with Jordan:











Another teeny bopper dream come true was Jordan and I were both wearing Jabbawockeez T shirts.  I wouldn't normally wear such attire out in public, but I did not have anything appropriate to wear for such warm Santa Barbara weather.  Imagine me, a blubbering idiot telling him we were "shirt twins" trying to carry over CL subforum speak IRL:






My sister was wearing YSL in the previous set of pictures and we were not next to each other, but she insisted I post these:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

WOW!! Dreamy pics.  I could only dream of being that close to them. LOL!  I need a Jaba tee along with Super Crew, Beat Freaks and Fanny Pack.


----------



## Butterfly*

*^^M* - You're Leopard Pilots look fabulous on you!!


----------



## LavenderIce

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> WOW!! Dreamy pics. I could only dream of being that close to them. LOL! I need a Jaba tee along with Super Crew, Beat Freaks and Fanny Pack.


 
I need those same tees along with Supreme Soul.  We ended up seeing SC and FP the next night in San Jose.

Thanks *E2*!  You're the reason why I have them in the first place.


----------



## jancedtif

Nice! *Lav*, you rock!


----------



## babypie

LOL "shirt twins"


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks jance!



babypie said:


> LOL "shirt twins"


 
I know babypie!  I think it went over his head.


----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> My Pilots with Jordan:


 
This one is too cute, it's as if he knows he is going into the CL action thread


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Awesome shots!!

lol at "shirt twins"!!


----------



## Queenie

I have posted this on various places. Hope you don't mind seeing it here again


----------



## jancedtif

Your HLs are gorgeous *Queenie* and so are your VP and Pigelles (at least they look like Pigelles to me)!


----------



## lulabee

Gorgeous *Queenie*!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Wow, Queenie....gorgeous!!!

I love your pics Lavender, love love love them.  How great is that that you both had on tees of Jabbawockeez!


----------



## morfoula

everyone's shots are awesome


----------



## lolitablue

I took the Multi-Glitter and Pailettes VPs on vacation with me and took these shots down at the resort where the wedding was held.


----------



## lulabee

Wowza *lolita!!! *Gorgeous shoes and legs!


----------



## lolitablue

lulabee said:


> Wowza *lolita!!! *Gorgeous shoes and legs!


 
Thank you, *lula!!* You are a sweetie!


----------



## meggyg8r

wooooo! *lolita*'s got some legs on her!!!   gorgeous pics!


----------



## YaYa3

beautiful pictures, *lolita.*  your shoes are gorgeous, and so are your legs, the photos, and the resort!


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> I need those same tees along with Supreme Soul.  We ended up seeing SC and FP the next night in San Jose.
> 
> Thanks *E2*!  You're the reason why I have them in the first place.



*lav*, i am seriously loving your pilots... i think i totally missed out on these?  when did they come out, and is it impossible to get my hands on a pair now??!?!?!

everyone else look stunning...

*queenie*, you look great with the HLs
*
lolita* - great shots!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, *meggy, Yaya *and* carlinha*!! I have a lot of fun taking those shots!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*lolita* - I love the glitters on you!!!


----------



## lolitablue

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *lolita* - I love the glitters on you!!!



Thank you!! I see that YSL Muse is next on your list, I may join you on that one, any suggestions?  That is my UHG and my plan is to get it by the end of the Summer.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*loli*, you know I love the shots especially the way the sun hits the glitters...awww the glitters...the best pr ever made


----------



## dreamdoll

*lolita* - Oh wow I love your shoes!!

Here's my action shot this week...in my green python yoyos at work


----------



## klng

*dreamdoll*  I love your green python yoyos.  They're gorgeous!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *KIng*!


----------



## Queenie

*jancedtif, lulabee, willwork4shoes, carlinha* 

*jancedtif*, you're right. Those silver ones are Pigalle.

*lolitablue*, wow you've amazing legs!! I love these on you:






*dreamdoll*, your green python are HAWT!!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you,* Dreamdoll, DeeDee* and* Queenie*!  The MC Glitters were a success during my trip!


----------



## carlinha

lolitablue said:


> Thank you,* Dreamdoll, DeeDee* and* Queenie*!  The MC Glitters were a success during my trip!



hmm, what qualifies for *"a success"? 
*


----------



## lolitablue

carlinha said:


> hmm, what qualifies for *"a success"?
> *



*carlinha*, get your dirty mind out...lol!!!  

Just that they matched with everything I wore and I got tons of compliments.  How I wish...though...


----------



## carlinha

lolitablue said:


> *carlinha*, get your dirty mind out...lol!!!
> 
> Just that they matched with everything I wore and I got tons of compliments.  How I wish...though...





me, dirty mind??!?!?!?

NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Watching DH and oldest DD do science experiements while trying to stay warm on a rainy gloomy day while streching my eels.....


----------



## YaYa3

look at that arch!!!


----------



## lolitablue

YaYa3 said:


> look at that arch!!!



Delish!


----------



## noah8077

Too funny.  I have never noticed it until you guys pointed it out!


----------



## babypie

Those are so pretty Noah!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *Queenie*!


----------



## ronsdiva

Here are my new burgandy glittart np's.


----------



## Chins4

Lookin' good Rons


----------



## babypie

*rons *those are so hot!! I love that delicious color.


----------



## cjy

Rons I love that color!!!


----------



## lolitablue

cjy said:


> Rons I love that color!!!



Ditto, love that color!


----------



## surlygirl

glittart is dreamy ... need more of it in my life!


----------



## rdgldy

*rons*, the glittart NPs are so beautiful-congratulations!


----------



## dreamdoll

*rons*, congrats!! glittarts are amazing!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*rons*..... glittart.....


----------



## sara999

love 'em rons!


----------



## jancedtif

Congrats *Rons*!  Love the NPs!


----------



## lulabee

noah8077 said:


> Watching DH and oldest DD do science experiements while trying to stay warm on a rainy gloomy day while streching my eels.....


 Gorgeous! You know I love when you make ballerina feet!


----------



## lawgirl78

Great shots ladies! *noah* I can't believe your arch! Those red eels look fabulous. And *rons*, your new glittarts are TDF!

Finally got a cab shot and I'm wearing my new Gabins. Sorry it's a little blurry. I took it stealth-style so the person I was with wouldn't know I was taking a shot of my shoes with my Blackberry!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ haha, that is awesome! love the pic.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Noah, when I scrolled down and your pic came up, my SO said, hey, when did we get that blanket????  I had to explain that I was not the only one who takes shoe pics  He said, you mean there are others?

Lawgirl, love those Gabins, love them love them love them!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

My sister and I waiting in line in our CLs (Simple and Wallis) at the Punchline to see Dave Chapell last week:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ ok, that's it. I'm on a plane to Cali so that I can hang out with you and your sister! You go to the most fun events, and you wear the most fabulous shoes! What's not to love??!

and I took a few action shots on my friend's iPhone this weekend. I forgot to send them to myself though! Duh.


----------



## LavenderIce

surly, I'm welcoming you with open arms to hang anytime!  Dave was hilarious!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^


----------



## jancedtif

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ ok, that's it. I'm on a plane to Cali so that I can hang out with you and your sister! You go to the most fun events, and you wear the most fabulous shoes! What's not to love??!
> 
> and I took a few action shots on my friend's iPhone this weekend. I forgot to send them to myself though! Duh.


 
I know right, *Surly*!  *Lav* and her sis know how to have fun and look good doing it!  BTW  I love Dave Chapell.  I hope he didn't disappoint ya'll!


----------



## b00mbaka

Group trip to visit Lav! I'm down! LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

jance--It was my first time to see Dave and I was far from disappointed.  You know, he's notorious for marathon sessions and when we left at 3:30 in the morning he was still going!

boom--I gotta step it up if you're down!


----------



## babypie

willwork4shoes said:


> Noah, when I scrolled down and your pic came up, my SO said, hey, when did we get that blanket????  I had to explain that I was not the only one who takes shoe pics  He said, you mean there are others?
> 
> Lawgirl, love those Gabins, love them love them love them!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Lav*, you went to see Dave Chapelle....seriously jealous right now. Cute shot btw


----------



## carlinha

out and about in coney island, brooklyn
neon orange patent yoyo






furniture shopping in IKEA
green suede para la cruz


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Para La Cruz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha--your action shots are adorable and I especially love the sign behind you at Ikea.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> carlinha--your action shots are adorable and I especially love the sign behind you at Ikea.


 
ITA!!!  what an appropriate thing to post here!


----------



## Butterfly*

*carlinha - *Your neon patent yoyo's look amazing!!! I want a pair!!


----------



## carlinha

thanks *naked, lab, melia and butterfly*!


----------



## b00mbaka

I love your patent neon yoyos, carlinha!


----------



## sophiae888

wow, i need to go to ikea and check out the shoe closet organizer


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous photos *Carlinha*!!!!  I love the brightness of the neon orange--I would LOVE a pair of those!  I love yoyos.  And the picture in  Ikea is so cute!!!


----------



## Queenie

Love the new pictures!! Tks for sharing them!

Here's me with my Silver Pigalle


----------



## willwork4shoes

Oh Queenie, Burberry has been calling my name alot lately!!!  Love this pic.

Carlinha, I just noticed the shoes over your head and the caption, how perfect is that??????


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*carlinha*, the neon yoyos are yummy


----------



## lulabee

*carlinha*, You look so damn cute!
*Queenie*, I love your Pigalles!


----------



## Rocky

My cousin got married a couple weeks ago and was about to do the garter toss when I saw this:






Being the TOTALLY AWESOME cousin that I am, I quickly took off my shoes and put them on her feet:





Crisis averted.


----------



## noah8077

Too funny Rocky.  Those were your wedding shoes weren't they?


----------



## carlinha

^awesome!!!  so sweet of you *rocky*!!!


----------



## Rocky

noah8077 said:


> Too funny Rocky.  Those were your wedding shoes weren't they?



Yes they were!



carlinha said:


> ^awesome!!!  so sweet of you *rocky*!!!


Thanks.  I just couldn't let her do it.


----------



## LavenderIce

Cousins don't let cousins wear flip flops on their wedding day.  Good job rocky on not ruining the photo op!


----------



## Zophie

Rocky, you are the most awesome cousin!


----------



## rdgldy

That was so sweet of you!  What was she thinking!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky

Zophie said:


> Rocky, you are the most awesome cousin!



I KNOW!!!!  I'm, like Barney says, "SuperDeeDooper"!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Great job Rocky!


----------



## meggyg8r

What an awesome idea *Rocky*!!!!!  How cute.  I bet she LOVED it!


----------



## Rocky

meggyg8r said:


> What an awesome idea *Rocky*!!!!!  How cute.  I bet she LOVED it!



She totally did.  Her husband twirled one of the shoes around his finger like a gun afterwards.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ so funny!!!!  Aghhhh you're making me so excited for my own reception.  I wish it wasn't 6 months away!


----------



## lulabee

So cute *Rocky*!


----------



## bagmad73

*rocky* - perfect move!!! that was so cool of you to help your cousin out like that!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

jimmyshoogirl said:


> This is my third time wearing these shoes and they will not give!!! UGH, they are soo pretty but I cannot walk for long in these without my pinky toe feeling numb! I guess I need to sock them more because they are tooo tight!!
> 
> Well we were are at a party at the Sky Bar last night and I wore my fuxia's!


 

I love these


----------



## lulabee

Pigalles at dinner lastnight, I tried to get Arden in the shot but she wouldn't stay still!


----------



## YaYa3

they look just awesome on you, *lula!*  every time i see them, i think about your wonderful buddy.


----------



## lulabee

^^Thanks *mama*! I think of sweet *Java* everytime too!


----------



## **shoelover**

lula lookin' hot in those pigalles!


----------



## meggyg8r

so cute *lula*!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Here's a dirty club bathroom pic






And rocking my Africa Queens in our VIP section


----------



## LouboutinNerd

b00m, you are rocking it!  Love it!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks LouboutinNerd!

I found another pic:


----------



## LavenderIce

boom--Your action shots always look hot!


----------



## carlinha

*boom* - you and your lady friends always look so stylish and having a good time!!!  i need to party with y'all!


----------



## rdgldy

*lula, boom*-I love your action shots~


----------



## meggyg8r

*b00m* that green looks fantastic on you! oh, and of course the CLs do too


----------



## sara999

boom you are so gorgeous, care to swap bodies? i'm busting my butt in boxing to get a figure like yours!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Lavender, Carlinha, Rdgldy, Meggy, & Sara!!!!! It would be so much fun partying with you, Carlinha! Sara, give me some :boxing: tips! I need to get rid of this lil belly of mine! lol


----------



## ilovemylilo

*b00mbaka* ...  the dress & the africa queens doesn't look bad either


----------



## BagsR4Me

*b00m*--Girl, those shots are HOT!!!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

lilo & bags!!!


----------



## jancedtif

B00m I love the dress and the shoes - so chic!


----------



## YaYa3

you're smokin', *boom!* you always look like you're having so much fun.  wish i were young enough to join you!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

looking good,*boom*,love all your friends outfits as well


----------



## babypie

Great shots Boom!


----------



## babypie

lulabee said:


> Pigalles at dinner lastnight, I tried to get Arden in the shot but she wouldn't stay still!


 
These are sooo beautiful!


----------



## Stinas

Nice shots boom!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Lula!* love those pigalles with jeans 2 cute!

*Boom!* you look so beautiful - you are going to make me drive down one weekend to kick it with you guys!


----------



## surlygirl

*lula*! you are rocking those pigalles with a fierceness not even Tyra Banks herself could deny!
*b00m* - I like to hang out. I like to be cute in the club! Couldn't hang this weekend, but one of these weekends you gotta hit me up! Looks like you ladies had a blast! And I think I recognize the location, but won't tell on myself this time.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Boom Boom shake that room, my lord you are hot!!!!  I love the color of that dress on you.

Lula, you're making me want those magenta pigalles, real bad!


----------



## b00mbaka

Yaya, you _ARE_ young enough to join me! Misty, you better come to party with us when Surly stops faking on me. LOL! That was taken at The Park on 14th, Surly. Thanks Jance, Yaya, DeeDee, Babypie, Stinas, Misty, Surly & Willwork!!! My girls love color (neons, neutrals, pastels, vibrant) so we always look like a box of crayons when we go out  

Lula, your shot with arden is so cute!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks, *babypie,misty, sweetsurly, willwork &b00m*!!! 
*b00m*, I always love your shots! I wanna come party too!!!


----------



## Sharkbait

Worst, and I mean, WORST pic ever...but it's the first one ever taken of me in one of mine!












I have some nude Rolandos on the way...when those arrive in time for my Chicago trip, I'll get some better photos!


----------



## fmd914

Boom - EVERY time you post, I say the same thing - I am coming to party with you.  Where is my invite??!!!!!!


----------



## Leescah

So I thought the other day that there haven't been any obligatory lavatory flushing shots recently lol... so I thought I would remedy that (albeit a staged one... hehe)! Plus a couple others from my Decollete's outing this weekend.


----------



## *qp*

My patent white pigalle


----------



## immashoesaddict

*QP *....You're gorgeous!! you rocked the white pigalle HOT HOT


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lees*, loooove the piccie of you and your DF. I might get a piccie tonight of me and the DF .. yes, i'm actually going to wear a pair of my babies out tonight but can't decide which ones!

**qp**, You look stunning in white. Looove the Pinups in your avatar.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lovely shots, *qp* and *lee*


----------



## carlinha

*sharkbait* - congrats on your first pic with your loubies!
*
leescah* - the potty shots always crack me up!!!

*qp *- looking hot in that dress with the pigalles... and i LOVE the pinups in your avatar also!!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Welcome sharkbait! Can't wait to see your other action shots!

Leescah, I attempted a potty shot but after the first stumble I decided to just take a regular pic! LOL! You are a pro!

*qp*, that HL was made for you. You look great! What bag are you wearing?


----------



## Leescah

Hey *savvy*!!! Oooh which are you going for?? Do NOT forget to take pics, ya hear?! 

Thanks *deedee, carlinha and b00m*! It was my first attempt at this kind of shot and I'm not too sure if the few glasses of vino inside me helped or hindered! LOL

*qp* you look stunning! so classy, I love it!!!


----------



## taydev

*qp *u r rockn it! u look fan-freakn-tastic


----------



## surlygirl

great shots, ladies! here are a few from the wedding I attended this weekend.

in the cab, at the venue and on the floor of the car on my way home. 8+ hours in scissor girls did not agree with *surly*!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the scissor girls but 8 hours is just too long!


----------



## gheaden

my wife and glittart

on the move true action:





standing still:


----------



## surlygirl

rdgldy said:


> I love the scissor girls but 8 hours is just too long!


 
don't I know it! blame it on the champagne!


----------



## surlygirl

*gheaden* - love the pictures! true CLs in motion indeed. The combination of the CLs, the ivory/cream pants and the LV is perfection!

here's an older pic of my c'est mois posted up somewhere!


----------



## lolitablue

Took the Rose Golds VP out twice this past weekend.  First time dancing at aClub 23 in downtown Orlando, kind of an antique vibe in this club and the other at T-Rex at dinosaur theme park restaurant in downtown Disney, with surprisingly good food.  This The second picture is by the Iced Age bar.


----------



## ohgirlll

I   your flushing shot Leescah!


----------



## MissPR08

b00mbaka said:


> Thanks LouboutinNerd!
> 
> I found another pic:



you ladies are all beautiful!


----------



## *qp*

*immashoesaddict *Thank you ~

*savvygirl *I love pinups , I'll post a pic soon ! OMG I'm fallin in love with yours! SO ADORABLE !!! Any idea where can I find these babies still?

*Deedeedelovely* Thank you ~

*Carlinha* Thank you! I love your pics, you look so hot ! I'll take action shot of my pinups soon...
*B00mbaka *Thank you !You look amazing as always :coolpics:~ Its Chanel metalic studs (pic attached below) Its my fav bag! I traveled a lot for my work and sadly I didnt bring my fav clutch to go with this HL+ CL combo  Hope this doesnt look too bad ^^

*Leescah *Thank you! 

*Taydev *Thank you ! Those are some seriously hot wishlist !


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^^ Oooh yes please! Can't wait to see shots of those babies. Pinups are just beautiful and feminine. Love them! 

Finding Pinups is quite rare these days although quite a few appeared recently. I was lucky with mine as i got them through a friend.


----------



## gheaden

b00mbaka, i luv your pic.  Thanks surlygirl  or rather my wife thanks you.


----------



## b00mbaka

Yay Surly!!! You are wearing your CLs! I'm glad that you are actually putting them into action. I want to see more pix in this thread from you!

Gheaden, your wife is my bag twin! I wear my tPF keychain on my damier azur speedy just like her. I think it's so cute that you post pix of her.

Lolita, is the first picture from the club? If so, it seems like a very nice place. I love fancy clubs!

*qp*, I really like that Chanel. I've never seen it before, very cute

Thanks MissPR and Gheaden!


----------



## fmd914

Thanks to all for posting the action shots - I love looking at them!  But most of all - thank you surlygirl!!!!!!   Yeah, I am so proud of you for taking them out!  I have the same Scissor girls and so need to take them out this weekend b/c the weather and my pedicure are both supposed to be perfect!  I'm proud of you and I!!!


----------



## lolitablue

b00mbaka said:


> Yay Surly!!! You are wearing your CLs! I'm glad that you are actually putting them into action. I want to see more pix in this thread from you!
> 
> Gheaden, your wife is my bag twin! I wear my tPF keychain on my damier azur speedy just like her. I think it's so cute that you post pix of her.
> 
> *Lolita, is the first picture from the club? If so, it seems like a very nice place. I love fancy clubs!*
> 
> *qp*, I really like that Chanel. I've never seen it before, very cute
> 
> Thanks MissPR and Gheaden!



Yes fancy club, pretty cool place in downtown Orlando!!  You look great, too!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ What place is that, Lolita? Ive only been to DT Orlando a few times but have had fun when I did go.

The last time I went, though, was for my 21st birthday! I don't remember much


----------



## lolitablue

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ What place is that, Lolita? Ive only been to DT Orlando a few times but have had fun when I did go.
> 
> The last time I went, though, was for my 21st birthday! I don't remember much


 
21st Birthday??? I can imagine the fun!!

This place is called 23.  It is a small upstairs bar/club with a nice VIP area facing the street.  Fairly new, I heard.  It was my first time but I do remember that it is right on Chruch St.  Very posh and upscale and CLs fit right in!


----------



## meggyg8r

^ Very nice! Next time I'm going to DT Orlando I will give you a holler and we can shower the club with our CLs


----------



## lulabee

Love the "loo" shot *leescah*!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Here is my first action shot. In the conference room on a call bored out of my mind.


----------



## Katykit01

hahaha Miss Q - I do that all the time...my BB is overloaded with I call it "bored @ work" action shots


----------



## jancedtif

At my DH's graduation yesterday!


----------



## YaYa3

i LOVE the lady grants, *jan!*  they're look perfect.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Yaya*!  It was a great day!


----------



## lolitablue

jancedtif said:


> Thank you *Yaya*!  It was a great day!



Congrats to your DH!!

Love that shot of the LG.  They are one of my favorites!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Lolita*!  I love them too, but unfortunately, I somehow scratched up my heel, so my beauties have to go to the cobbler.


----------



## lolitablue

jancedtif said:


> Thanks *Lolita*!  I love them too, but unfortunately, I somehow scratched up my heel, so my beauties have to go to the cobbler.




Oh no! I hope they get the TLC they deserve!!!

Here are my MC Glitters having a margarita at Bubba Gump's @ Universal Studios


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Lolita*!  OMG do I love your glitters!


----------



## babypie

*Miss_Q* I love those!


----------



## ilovemylilo

lolitablue said:


> Oh no! I hope they get the TLC they deserve!!!
> 
> Here are my MC Glitters having a margarita at Bubba Gump's @ Universal Studios


 
Pretty! Pretty! Pretty!


----------



## floridasun8

lolitablue said:


> Oh no! I hope they get the TLC they deserve!!!
> 
> Here are my MC Glitters having a margarita at Bubba Gump's @ Universal Studios



Wow, beautiful!  But you walked all the way through Citywalk in VPs!?!?    You are braver than I.   LOL


----------



## surlygirl

*jancedtif* - love the lady grants! hope they come back from the cobbler perfect again!

*lolita* - wow! the glitters looks amazing! love them. want them. need them! sigh.

here's a crazy picture that I took last night. I am quite possibly the worst photographer ever, and I was trying to sneak a pic. It's a bit too close up! Bronze new simples ...


----------



## bambolina

Amazing pics *Lav*!! And good for you for not letting Joe ruin your CL photo op again! 

I am already trying to decide which CL's to wear when I meet them again in June... on my 30th birthday! Eek!! 



LavenderIce said:


> Here are a few more of my CL+NKOTB pics. What I like about this set of pictures is my sister and I are both wearing CLs and we got to stand next to each other while making our inner teeny bopper dreams come true by being next to our faves Donnie and Jordan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister and her hot pink Simples with Donnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pilots with Jordan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another teeny bopper dream come true was Jordan and I were both wearing Jabbawockeez T shirts. I wouldn't normally wear such attire out in public, but I did not have anything appropriate to wear for such warm Santa Barbara weather. Imagine me, a blubbering idiot telling him we were "shirt twins" trying to carry over CL subforum speak IRL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister was wearing YSL in the previous set of pictures and we were not next to each other, but she insisted I post these:


----------



## babypie

surlygirl said:


> *jancedtif* - love the lady grants! hope they come back from the cobbler perfect again!
> 
> *lolita* - wow! the glitters looks amazing! love them. want them. need them! sigh.
> 
> here's a crazy picture that I took last night. I am quite possibly the worst photographer ever, and I was trying to sneak a pic. It's a bit too close up! Bronze new simples ...


 
Hehehe sneaky


----------



## lolitablue

floridasun8 said:


> Wow, beautiful!  *But you walked all the way through Citywalk in VPs!?!?*   You are braver than I.   LOL



I find them surprisingly comfortable but I brought my flip flops along, just in case!  No need, though!

Thank you, *ilovemymilo* and *surlygirl*.  I am an instantly happier girl when I wear them!!


----------



## rdgldy

At my niece's bridal shower.......secretly taken by my daughther.


----------



## lolitablue

Love them shoes, *rdgldy*!!


----------



## YaYa3

great pic, *rdgldy!*  it's cute that your daughter secretly took it!  and, of course, the shoes are AWESOME!


----------



## LavenderIce

lolita--Love your MC glitters!

surly--I don't care if your pics are sneaky phone pics, I love you and your CLs!

bambolina--I was so happy that Joe did not ruin my CL photo op.  Now I want a glitters re-do.    What better way for you to celebrate your big 3-0 than by seeing NKOTB?  I can't wait to see the CLs that make the cut.

rdgldy--I love when people who know us know they have to include our CLs when taking our pictures, even when done in secret.


----------



## babypie

*rdgldy* what a pretty sight under that table!


----------



## babypie




----------



## LavenderIce

babypie--car shot originator, where are you going?


----------



## rdgldy

*baby*, those shoes are one of my favorites!


----------



## lolitablue

*Babypie*, love the blue nail polish!!!


----------



## babypie

*Lav *I was going to dinner and drinks.  I had some more exciting shots than just the back of me but they came out blurry.


----------



## surlygirl

LavenderIce said:


> surly--I don't care if your pics are sneaky phone pics, I love you and your CLs!


----------



## surlygirl

babypie - love your outfit and the pics!


----------



## lulabee

*Miss_Q, Jan, sweetsurly & baby*, Love your shots!


----------



## gheaden

babypie-those shoes are tdf!!

lolite-i am feeling the glitters

Surlygirl-i sneel pic my wife all the time


----------



## lhasa

My first action shot -- Red Karey NP's out for my mother's day dinner:


----------



## ceseeber

*lhasa*, that is a fabulous first action shot! love it, and the perfect occasion too!


----------



## lhasa

Thanks, *ceseeber*!


----------



## babypie

*lhasa* gorgeous red karey!


----------



## lhasa

^^Thanks -- and I love your blue ones, *babypie*!


----------



## babypie

thanks!  I still have hopes of getting red karey decolletes...


----------



## scarlettsole

Here's some pics from my graduation on Saturday! I wore my dark brown Simple 100's. I was so terrified that I was going to fall while crossing the stage ... I made it across safe and sound though!! lol. Although, I was completely freaked when I saw that the stairs had no railing! No worries a kind lady was there to help all of us high heel wearers down.  Here's a photo of me and my Grandma, and a true "action shot" of me walking (safely ) across the stage ... shoes are a bit of a blur though. lol


----------



## Zophie

lhasa said:


> My first action shot -- Red Karey NP's out for my mother's day dinner:
> 
> View attachment 765538


 

those are beautiful, I love them!


----------



## carlinha

*scarlettsole*, congratulations on both the graduation and making it safely in your simples!!!


----------



## lhasa

Thanks, *Zophie*!

Congratulations, *scarlettsole*!


----------



## Sharkbait

In action in Chicago!

At Mother's Day brunch at the Ritz, deciding which sushi to get!
















And, having some drinks on the way to MK for dinner!


----------



## Miss_Q

Thank you Baby & Lula


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Sharkbait - You look very nice.  I tell you.  It is getting harder and harder to distinguish celebrities from board members.  I am frequently confirming thread titles.


----------



## rdgldy

Scarlett-congrats on the graduation and the simples!!
Sharkbait-gorgeous nudes!!


----------



## gheaden

sharkbait-you have lovely taste


----------



## Sharkbait

Thanks Ladies!!    You made my day!


----------



## fmd914

lhasas - love the red karey!

scarlettsole - congrats on the graduation - wish I had been stylish enough to wear CLs when I graduated!

shark - love the black dress and camel Rolandos - looks great on you!


----------



## lhasa

Thanks *fmd*!


----------



## Sharkbait

fmd914 said:


> shark - love the black dress and camel Rolandos - looks great on you!



Thanks!

I have to admit...when I got off the elevator to go to brunch, I had more than a few people staring at my feet and I got a couple of the "stink eyes" from other women.  But, screw 'em!  No reason to hate just because I can balance on those and carry two plates of food at once.


----------



## scarlettsole

Thanks ladies!


----------



## gheaden

CL's on the way to church


----------



## sabrinabossy

Wow u look so elegant Gheaden, luv ur look


----------



## lawgirl78

Love the way the CLs look *gheaden*! The dress is gorgeous too.

I love pairing a black dress with nude/camel shoes *sharkbait*! You looked great.

Here are my nude patent Clichy's at the office. I wore them with a black suit dress (Sorry for the recycling bin in the background!)


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ love the Stella, *lawgirl*!


----------



## poppyseed

Oh I love the nude patent, they look stunning on you...and lovely Stella in the backround too


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks! I didn't even think of the Stella in the background! I was more thinking of my Clichys "going green" by recycling. 
The Stella is definitely one of my fave MJ bags. Such a great workhorse bag! I have put that baby through the ringer and it holds up great.


----------



## lulabee

Love your Clichys *lawgirl*!


----------



## rdgldy

the clichys are beautiful, *lawgirl*!


----------



## gheaden

lawgirl, that is a nice combo.


----------



## carlinha

*rilokiley* and i hanging out the other day... our loubies had fun!










kissing loubies


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^cutest shots ever!


----------



## rilokiley

*lawgirl*- the Clichys look so good on you!

*carlinha*- yay!  I had so much fun with you!  This was my first time going out with someone who was also wearing CL's   When I got home Wednesday night and showed my boyfriend the pics, he was like, "huh?  that's it?  you just took 10 shots of your shoes together?!? "  LOL then I realized I didn't take ANY pics with our faces or anything


----------



## jancedtif

rilokiley said:


> *lawgirl*- the Clichys look so good on you!
> 
> *carlinha*- yay! I had so much fun with you! This was my first time going out with someone who was also wearing CL's  When I got home Wednesday night and showed my boyfriend the pics, he was like, "huh? that's it? you just took 10 shots of your shoes together?!? " LOL then I realized I didn't take ANY pics with our faces or anything


 
*Rilo* that's a funny story!  You and *Carlinha* took a cute shoe shot!


----------



## b00mbaka

Gheaden, your wife is simply fabulous! I'm used to seeing her wear LVs but I love her Gucci! Is it new?

Lawgirl, your nude clichys look great on you! They match your skintone perfectly.

Yay! I'm glad you two got to meet since carlinha won't be at the meet-up (I'm still sad about that)!


Here are some pictures from my trip to the Dominican Republic. I only wore my satrinxas for dinner one night & was being stubborn about taking the pic so I started humping the pole 

Take one:






Take two:





Take three:


----------



## carlinha

rilokiley said:


> When I got home Wednesday night and showed my boyfriend the pics, he was like, "huh?  that's it?  you just took 10 shots of your shoes together?!? "  LOL then I realized I didn't take ANY pics with our faces or anything





why am i not surprised though!  our loubies had to take center stage!
*
boom *- HAWT shots as usual!  hope your trip to the DR was fun... it looks like it was


----------



## rilokiley

damn, *b00m*!  now THAT's what I call an action shot! 




carlinha said:


> why am i not surprised though!  our loubies had to take center stage!




Of course!!  haha it looks like our shoes are friends


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Carlinha & Rilo!!! I had a blast


----------



## mal

*b00m* great way to show off those shoes and all!


----------



## gheaden

boom-your action shots are great!!  No, in regards to the bag.  She has a bunch of bags but prefers her LV's.


----------



## taydev

*b00mbaka*, u have got 2 be the queen of cl action shots! lol.


----------



## meggyg8r

awww I want to come play with *rilo *and *carlinha*!!  Of course I used to live in Upstate NY and that could have been possible, but no, not anymore! 

*b00m *you crack me up girl!!!!!!!!! That yellow dress is perfect with your skin tone, and the Satrinxas are awesome!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Everyone* always looks great!

*Gheaden* your wife has a pair of great looking legs!  I need a pair of CL glittarts in my life too!

*B00m*  once again, when I grow up, I wanna be just like you!  You look great!


----------



## surlygirl

*b00m *- gorgeous, fun and flirty, as usual! Glad to hear you had a great trip!


----------



## savvysgirl

I met the beautiful *Aeross* today, for the 2nd time. This is our first time posting in the action shots thread so be gentle!! 

*Tiger girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrls*! (NP's & Decolletes)


----------



## rdgldy

*boom*, you honestly post the most reserved action shots I have ever seen!
All kidding aside, you look fabulous!
*
Savvy*, I love the shot of you and* aeross*~


----------



## envyme

*b00m*, you look great!! Looks like you had a great time. Reminds me of my trip there a couple of years ago... Don't you wish there was a country as close as the DR where we could go get authentic WA cuisine like foofoo and soup?? Argh! Got to travel far for that!!


----------



## lolitablue

Awesome shot *Rilo* and *Carlinha*! Your shoes look like they became friends!

*Boom*!!  all of your shots look like so much fun!!

*Savvy* and *Aeross*, wild!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

AW! I love the shot of you and Aeross together!


----------



## floridasun8

savvysgirl said:


> I met the beautiful *Aeross* today, for the 2nd time. This is our first time posting in the action shots thread so be gentle!!
> 
> *Tiger girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrls*! (NP's & Decolletes)



Savvy...love the action shot!  Its so cute, especially with the CLs in the background...kinda like you guys were playing dress up!  Love it!


----------



## _Danielle_

Amazing pictures from all of you Ladies

*boom* .. tu eres una bromista  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soooooo crazy !!!
*two Tigers* ......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## YaYa3

*boom,* great action shots!  you look amazing, and i like the glasses as a disguise MUCH better than that distorted face you used to use!  

*savvys,* how fun to hang out with *aeross!*  your pic is awesome!


----------



## carlinha

*savvy & aeross*, you ladies look like you had so much fun... not to mention the louby babies look happy!!!


----------



## VLH

my daughter in my CLs


----------



## aeross

Thanks ladies

Those who said it looked like we were playing, well, we were ! Savvy brought most of her collection to mine and we had hours of fun trying each others on

Pics to follow on Monday when I can download them


----------



## Cerina

*Aeross and savvys:* Great shot, love it! Looks like you guys had so much fun!
and I'd love a pair of those tigers.. Hot shoes!
*VLH*: Aww, that is just too cute! She looks adorable in your CLs, and the little LV too Thank for posting, that is a great picture!


----------



## rdgldy

*aeross* and* savvy*-a CL playdate-I am so jealous!!
*VLH*-starting young, I see!  So cute.


----------



## dreamdoll

VLH, she is too cute!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you ladies. We did indeed have fun!! YAY!! 

*VLH*, that is the cutest piccie ever! Beautiful.


----------



## noah8077

Buzzy had a GNO party at her house last night.  Dinner, drinks, Sing Star, and Rock Band.

She gave it an 80's theme, but every party has a pooper and I didn't dress up in the 80's theme.





Check out buzzy in the leg warmers!!!!  She rocked the 80's look!


----------



## Nancy7

Love it!!!!  Leg warmers.....MEMORIES!!!!


----------



## Nancy7

VLH said:


> my daughter in my CLs


 
This is too cute....she has two of my favorites - CL & LV.  I hope you have this framed some where.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lulabee

*b00m*, Love it! You look like you have a blast no matter where you go!
*savvybaby & A*, I love you Tiger shot! 
*noah & buzzy*, I love this shot! Those legwarmers are hotttt!


----------



## taydev

*VLH *awesome shot! what a baby fashionista u have!


----------



## _Danielle_

noah8077 said:


> Buzzy had a GNO party at her house last night.  Dinner, drinks, Sing Star, and Rock Band.
> 
> She gave it an 80's theme, but every party has a pooper and I didn't dress up in the 80's theme.
> Check out buzzy in the leg warmers!!!!  She rocked the 80's look!



jehaaaa girls !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














you rock the 80's




VLH said:


> my daughter in my CLs


sooooo  cute


----------



## carlinha

*savvy & aeross,* your tigers look simply AMAZING!!!

*VLH *- HOW ADORABLE is your daughter??!?!  she is starting early 

*noah & buzzy *- how much fun was the party?!?!?  noah, i did not know you have red eel decolletes... did i miss this??!?!


----------



## meggyg8r

I wanna come play with *savvy* & *Aeross*!!!  You girls are so cute 

*VLH* a future shoe lover in the making!!!  How freakin' cute!!!  She has the most precious little face!

*noah *& *buzzy* I love 80s themed parties!!!  You girls must have had a blast.  I wish I lived closer and could come play too!!


----------



## savvysgirl

I took the laces out to play,for the 2nd time,on saturday night. I took them to a karaoke chinese buffet. I thought i would take a toilet piccie for the collection!


----------



## floridasun8

Cute shot savvy...those lace VPs are beautiful!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I don't know what's better! The action shot or the fact that you actually wore your CLs! You go girl!!


----------



## Cerina

Such a fun shot, savvys! Love your laces, they look stunning on you! Isn't it so much fun to wear CLs out?


----------



## bagmad73

Wow - great action shots.
*boom* - you know how to have a great time!!!
*savvys* - love your lace VPs
*aeross* (and also savvys) - I always like to see TPFers having fun together
*noah* and *buzzy* - hooray for the 80s.....love the leg warmers
*VLH* - your daughter is too cute!!!

Everyone looks fantastic!!!


----------



## VLH

thanks for your nice comments everyone


----------



## carlinha

*savvy*!!!!  YAY i am so proud of you for wearing one of your babies out... and that shot is great!


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> I took the laces out to play,for the 2nd time,on saturday night. I took them to a karaoke chinese buffet. I thought i would take a toilet piccie for the collection!


 Love it!!! Long live the "loo" shots!


----------



## sara999

haha i love that we all still remember the loo debate!! looking stunning as always savs


----------



## shockboogie

^^Ooh, I really  like how you matched the VPs with those leggings!


----------



## rilokiley

*savvy*- I love that shot of you and *aeross*!  how fun!!  and congrats on wearing your CL's out! 

*VLH*- your daughter is adorable... a fashionista in training! 

*noah*- how cute!!  I can't believe you didn't dress up though... tsk tsk   I love *buzzy*'s legwarmers though!

*MissCL*- your leggings look great with the VP's


----------



## MissCL

thank u girls


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha & rilo, savvy & aeross, buzzy & noah:  I love when tpfers get together.  Isn't it fun for our CLs to have playmates?

boom:  when you do an action shot, you do an _action shot_.  You are fierce!


----------



## LavenderIce

VLH your daughter is adorable!

savvy:  Long live the loo shot!  

MissCL:  you are chic!


----------



## LavenderIce

My sister and her attention grabbing fuschia simples just chillin:







She got her first compliment from a guy on them.  She gets tons from other females, but was thrilled to get one from a man.

My sister with her fuschia Simples and me in my Citys waiting to be seated for dinner (thanks to wantmore  for the Lavender polish):


----------



## rdgldy

Oh course I love the citys, but those fuschia simples are wonderful!


----------



## LavenderIce

My sister and I have such different tastes.  I would never consider bright pink shoes, but I am loving them.  I'd like one for myself one day.


----------



## rilokiley

LavenderIce said:


> carlinha & rilo, savvy & aeross, buzzy & noah:  I love when tpfers get together.  Isn't it fun for our CLs to have playmates?



ITA!  I'm really looking forward to meeting more TPFers at the NYC meet up.  Will you be there, *Lav*?

and great shots with your sister!  She should join TPF!


----------



## lulabee

*MissCL*, I love your leggings!


----------



## LavenderIce

rilo, I don't think I can make it to this NYC meet up.    If I can stop buying CLs I can afford more trips.  But, I am too weak to resist CLs.  I want my sister to join TPF, but she's already into a lot of other forums she doesn't think she'd have time for this.


----------



## rdgldy

*Lav,* we are all too weak to resist CLs.  It really is a chronic illness.  Maybe we can get medical reimbursement for it.


----------



## ilovemylilo

...while watching "The Golden Girls"


----------



## noah8077

Rest in peace Dorothy and Sophia.  Great picture Lilo!!!


----------



## lulabee

Awesome pic *lilo*! I love the GGs so much!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Thanks, *noah8077 & lulabee*!
 that show!  They'll be both deeply missed.


----------



## gheaden

Socks on the way to the car


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks for all the compliments on the leg warmers ladies. They were actually Noah's DD's arm warmers apparently. Next time I will be sure to get real 80's leg warmers!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Miss CL*, love the leggings


----------



## LavenderIce

My sister and I with the Season 2 winners of America's Best Dance Crew Super Cr3w:


----------



## b00mbaka

*Oopsie! I just realized that I didn't thank everyone for the great compliments I was given!!! Thank You! Thank You!THANK YOU!!!!!!!!

LavenderIce, you & your sister have the BEST outings! I do not think I've been to half as many performances as you! Expect a visit from me by next year!


----------



## LavenderIce

boom--I cannot wait until our CLs are in an action shot together!


----------



## Katykit01

My recent purchase from a fellow tPFer 

Out on the town in West Hollywood this past weekend!


----------



## floridasun8

Katykit01 said:


> My recent purchase from a fellow tPFer
> 
> Out on the town in West Hollywood this past weekend!



Ahhhh, be still my heart!   I so love Joeli Dorcets!  Beautiful katykit!


----------



## b00mbaka

She's not even looking at you like you're crazy for taking a picture of your butt & shoes! This is HILARIOUS!!!! I love it






*Lavender, I can't wait!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Lav*, I love the hot pink Simples paired with the amethyst City!

*Katy*, yay, they look great on you!


----------



## surlygirl

*Lav* - Love the pics with Super Cr3w! You and your sister are my heroes! Those neon simples are awesome! And of course, your Citys are just fabulous!

*katy* - The navy Jolis are so cute! They look great on you!


----------



## sumnboutme

LavenderIce said:


> My sister and I with the Season 2 winners of America's Best Dance Crew Super Cr3w:



i  Super Cr3w!  Actually, I  all boys who can dance.


----------



## lulabee

*katy*, I'm dying!!! That is the funniest action shot ever! I love it!


----------



## gheaden

Ladies you are working it.

Wife about to head out.. hush, she's not looking











She is on this one..


----------



## savvysgirl

YAY!! I'm pleased she has worn those beauties out! 

Everyone's action shots are fabulous!


----------



## fmd914

My green patent marapoil inside my purse at the end of a very long day


----------



## savvysgirl

*fmd*, At first i was like where are the shoes?!!! Love the green!


----------



## gheaden

That green is so lucious!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Love the green patent, *fmd*!


----------



## rdgldy

I want a better view of the green shoes and bag-so pretty!


----------



## LavenderIce

*katy*--I am loving your navy joli noeud dorcets!  Why is it that I'm find them irresistable one year later?

*laureen*--My sister is so gutsy (like you) to pair her hot pink simples with amethyst city.  I couldn't do it.

*surly*--_You're_ my hero.  

*sumn*--I have a weakness for boys who can dance too, but B-boys have a special place in my heart.

*ghead*--You take the best pics of your wife!

*fmd*--The green/green patent is delish!


----------



## sara999

gheaden i love that you sneak pictures of your wife in her CLs, it's very sweet!!


fmd i feel ya, my tigresse were in my bag by the end of today!


----------



## jancedtif

Took the Tigresses out for a spin today to the mall.  I know the outfit is a bit boring, but I wanted to look like I wasn't trying too hard.  Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics.

Lacoste shirt
randon jean skirt
leopard CLs


----------



## Sharkbait

UGH.  No pics yet (father in law has them on the way), but 8 hours of a college graduation day for my sister -- unbeknownst to me, we'd have to walk over a mile and back in grass and on concrete at two points. And I wore my 5" Nude Rolandos.   UNCOOL.

I was fine in terms of comfort, but let's face it - the Rolandos are not 8 hour heels - standing and walking.  I had to be careful not to sink in the grass!!  And I moved a bit slower than normal in them.  I was soooo worried about messing up the heels and scuffing the bottom, I was scared to look at them when I finally took them off. BUT, the scuffing was minimal and despite sinking a couple times, the heels were fine!  

And I'm telling you - it felt good to be one of the ONLY woman I saw not in a sundress and rainbow sandals uniform. Why do college girls all dress alike?  So boring.  Yay for being stylish and different!!

Tomorrow, though -- flats.


----------



## floridasun8

Nice casual look *jancedtif*!  Your tigresse's look great!


----------



## surlygirl

the tigresse look perfect on you, *jancedtif*!

*sharkbait* - don't you hate when there's more walking involved than advertised??! good to hear that you and your rolandos made it through just fine!


----------



## lulabee

Very cute *jance*! You look fab!


----------



## brintee

OMG  that color is so pretty  where did u get these from if you dont mind me asking?



LavenderIce said:


> My sister and I with the Season 2 winners of America's Best Dance Crew Super Cr3w:


----------



## lolitablue

Rose Gold VPs at the Blue Martini, watching my friends dance:


----------



## shockboogie

Wore my nude patent VPs today with my Ever Skinny gray jeans to a family bbq!

My nude VPs used to blend well with my skin but since I got a tan from our trip to the Bahamas - my skin doesnt match my nude VPs anymore


----------



## lolitablue

shockboogie said:


> Wore my nude patent VPs today with my Ever Skinny gray jeans to a family bbq!
> 
> My nude VPs used to blend well with my skin but since I got a tan from our trip to the Bahamas - my skin doesnt match my nude VPs anymore



They still look great on you!


----------



## marusenka

/\ /\ /\

+1


----------



## mikakaren

New Simple Pump in Pewter
out at Geisha House in Hollywood


----------



## floridasun8

lolitablue said:


> Rose Gold VPs at the Blue Martini, watching my friends dance:



They look great *Lolita*!  I love the Blue Martini!


----------



## Kamilla850

Finally wearing geranium suede Rolando Boucle out to a bar last night


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ cute, *Kamilla*! such a great color.


----------



## rdgldy

All these gorgeous shoes-*jance, lolita, mika, kamilla, shock*!  
Those rolando boucles are looking really great to me now.......uh-oh-must be good!!


----------



## mizcolon73

You are an ANGEL..........


----------



## rdgldy

?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

in my brand new camel open clics at my grandma's 80th bday party with my lil cousin on my lap, before he turned into the lil devil


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ super cute, melia!

*rdgldy* - aren't the rolando boucle tempting?! I'm trying to behave, too!

here are a few action shots that I took a week or so ago. Tiger patent decolletes in the ladies room, and relaxing with a friend.




http://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t357/karmki/IMG00012.jpg





http://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t357/karmki/IMG00025.jpg


----------



## laureenthemean

A picture of my Pilots from last weekend:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ the pilots look amazing, *laureen*! I love the leopard patent!


----------



## rdgldy

Yes, *Surly* the boucles are very tempting.  I love your tiger decollettes!

*Laureen*, the pilots look amazing~


----------



## betty*00

*laureen*, those are so cute! I love how they are just peeking out from under your pants. 
*Kam*, great color! But I must say those tights you have on with the bow are super cute!!


----------



## lulabee

*kam, melia,surly & laureen*, Looove your shots! 
Good God laureen ...those Pilots!


----------



## gheaden

Ladies, all of your shoes look so beautiful.  

Kam, I saw that color IRL and it is a great choice.  Laureen, that style is very nice. Melia, love the shoes paired with the dress.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *surly, rdgldy, betty, lulabee*, and *gheaden*!  The Pilot is definitely one of my favorite pairs to wear.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Dorkin it up in the Dillians...

Riding the tire ponies outside of my work.


----------



## lulabee

*naked, *You look so damn cute!


----------



## YaYa3

*naked,* that's the cutest picture EVER!  you're such a doll!


----------



## noah8077

Your action shots are always so fun Naked!  I love this one!  Swinging on a swing with some HOT shoes, what could be better?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> Your action shots are always so fun Naked! I love this one! Swinging on a swing with some HOT shoes, what could be better?


 
Doing it while you're supposed to be working?!?!?  

Thanks ladies! You really know how to make a girl feel loved!


----------



## noah8077

EVEN BETTER!  What a slacker you are!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> EVEN BETTER! What a slacker you are!


 
Hold my calls please ... I'll just be outside riding the ponies ... K Thanks


----------



## noah8077

Your "happy" Lets do it, Ride it, My pony......sorry.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> Your "happy" Lets do it, Ride it, My pony......sorry.


----------



## techie81

Kam, seeing a real shot of the Boucle makes them grow on me...hot!

Laureen, Pilots, oh my!!

melia, too cute!

surly, I can't see your photos 

naked, that is the most adorable action shot ever! Hah, was that what you were doing after they kicked you out?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

techie81 said:


> Kam, seeing a real shot of the Boucle makes them grow on me...hot!
> 
> Laureen, Pilots, oh my!!
> 
> melia, too cute!
> 
> surly, I can't see your photos
> 
> naked, that is the most adorable action shot ever! Hah, was that what you were doing after they kicked you out?


 
hehehe nope! This was a couple weeks ago. Me and a girl felt like taking a "walk" lol. I went and worked on the couch across the hall today ... they had to hang out in my ceiling and run some wires or something ... psh.


----------



## techie81

I guess that's sort of valid for making you work outside of the office.  Jealous! I'd love a tire swing nearby for stress relief.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

techie81 said:


> I guess that's sort of valid for making you work outside of the office.  Jealous! I'd love a tire swing nearby for stress relief.


 
we also have a treehouse and a waterfall!


----------



## rdgldy

So much fun, Naked!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *techie*!

*naked*, so cute!


----------



## carlinha

i am drooling over everyone's shoes!!!

*naked* - what a fun shot!


----------



## buzzytoes

noah8077 said:


> Your "happy" Lets do it, Ride it, My pony......sorry.


 
 I can't believe you just went there.

Naked you always have the funnest shots!!! I swear your life is just one big playground.


----------



## Leescah

*Naked* - your action shot has just made me badly want a pair of the Dillians for myself... really badly. DAMN YOU WOMAN!!!!  seriously though I never really considered the shoe cos it just seems too much for me to pull off, but your outfit is super cute and looks perfect with them - just adorable!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

great action pics Ladies !!!

*naked ride on*


----------



## shopaholic7

The fuxia Simples and I hanging out in the hotel room after a long corporate conference...


----------



## lolitablue

Love the Dillians and the riding a pony picture,* Naked!!*

The Simples look fab while resting, *shopaholic7*


----------



## lilgooseberry

*naked*-super cute pic! love the shoes!
*shopaholic*-ooo i want fuschia simples!

i dugg this pic out- me walking to the hotel bar with my friend, when she noticed the pom poms from my scarf looked like i had a tail! 
in her words 'we SO need a pic of that!'


----------



## sakura

*Girl 6* and I met up for a mini Play Date at Neimans on Friday.  She brought some of her beautiful shoes for me to see IRL, and I must say they are absolutely stunning! 









A BIG  to *Girl 6* for letting me try her purple lizard VPs.  They were so gorgeous that I very, very reluctantly took them off! :shame:






There are just no words to describe the Samira Strass.  Despite all the pictures posted on TPF, I was still totally unprepared for how beautiful they were.  Photos just do not do this shoe justice!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ Awesome pics!! Looks like you ladies had a great time! Love the turq. hyper prives too!


----------



## gheaden

Wife no longer needs pink shoes, newest purchase from CL Madison.  She actually posed, edited and took the picture herself.


----------



## carlinha

sakura said:


> *Girl 6* and I met up for a mini Play Date at Neimans on Friday. She brought some of her beautiful shoes for me to see IRL, and I must say they are absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BIG  to *Girl 6* for letting me try her purple lizard VPs. They were so gorgeous that I very, very reluctantly took them off! :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are just no words to describe the Samira Strass. Despite all the pictures posted on TPF, I was still totally unprepared for how beautiful they were. Photos just do not do this shoe justice!


 
yummy such gorgeous eye candy!

whose foot is whose?

did anyone get anything???


----------



## Girl 6

Sakura is the one with the purple lizard VP in each photo.    She was swooning over them and I wanted her to try them on.  I'm the one trying on the other colors.

I also let her try on the Samira Strass.  That caused a big scene in the shoe salon!  

It was so much fun getting together with her!

G6


----------



## ronsdiva

I just received my geranium rolando boucles today and they were not supposed to arrive until Wednesday. I really need to redo my collection thread but here is a pic.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ alright, that's it. I want them!!! They look amazing, *rons*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ they look awesome on you  rons!


----------



## compulsive

sakura said:


>


 
 I love these shoes more and more everytime I see them.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sakura said:


>


 
OH MY NERD!!! I LOVE these pics my eyes...


----------



## ronsdiva

Naked, I just caught up on some posts and saw your tire pony pic  . Too cute!

Sakura & Nerdy, love that duo pic.


----------



## ronsdiva

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ alright, that's it. I want them!!! They look amazing, *rons*!


 
The color is so nice, it really is a great color and I am especially happy with the suede so no killer rolando type breaking in pain.


----------



## rdgldy

Rons, I love the color!  We are almost shoe twins.  Now I want the geranium too-but I won't!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

compulsive said:


> I love these shoes more and more everytime I see them.


 

those are so beautiful!


----------



## uab*mom

gheaden said:


> Wife no longer needs pink shoes, newest purchase from CL Madison.  She actually posed, edited and took the picture herself.



How lovely! Your wife did a good job picking and posing!


----------



## eggpudding

gheaden said:


> Wife no longer needs pink shoes, newest purchase from CL Madison. She actually posed, edited and took the picture herself.


 
Aww, that heart in the thought bubble is too cute! Congrats, they look lovely on your wife gheaden!

sakura and nerdy - what a stunning combination, purple lizard VP and Samira Strass. Absolutely TDF! 

ronsdiva- Love the colour!!


----------



## aeross

*Savvysgirl *and I just had a quick meet up - about 3/4 in her car to be precise in front of my workplace LOL

We managed to get a pic, amusing the boys working here in the process !

My Altadama's ( not offically revealed yet lol ) and Savvy's GORGEOUS Sing Sings


----------



## lulabee

^^LOVE it! Those are both gorgeous shoes!


----------



## corsie

Love the pic, Aeross! Those Sing Sings are stunning! Did you score the Altadamas from the Outnet sale?


----------



## aeross

No, the Alta's were a 6 month love affair on Ebay. I kept watching them but couldn't bring myself to buy

I gave in last month and bought them as I just couldn't watch them being unwanted any longer


----------



## savvysgirl

Haha, taking this pic was SO funny. I love how he waved and smiled as i was leaving too. I couldnt stop stroking *A*'s Altas! Great to see you again chick xx


----------



## bagsforme

My sale haul:  
Are the boots suppose to wrinkle at the ankles so much?  I thought these were suppose to be a snug fit.  I had to go up a size for a better fit, do they look odd from the side?


----------



## cllover

^Fabulous boots!  I'm not sure if they are supposed to wrinkle that much, but they look good to me - maybe you just have slim ankles!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LOOOOOVE the pic Sav and Aeross!


----------



## bagmad73

aeross said:


> *Savvysgirl *and I just had a quick meet up - about 3/4 in her car to be precise in front of my workplace LOL
> 
> We managed to get a pic, amusing the boys working here in the process !
> 
> My Altadama's ( not offically revealed yet lol ) and Savvy's GORGEOUS Sing Sings



Gorgeous shoes!
I love this pic!!! 

*bagsforme* - you really scored during the sales!!! Congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Mad Marys at my cousins wedding


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ that's such a cute pic, *naked*!


----------



## techie81

Too cute, naked!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ hehehe thanks Surly and Techie! I think we were telling dirty jokes lol.


----------



## dreamdoll

*naked*, I love that pic!!


----------



## uab*mom

Wow, what a cute picture of the wedding party! It looks like everyone is having such a good time!


----------



## savvysgirl

You look gorgeous *naked* as does your cousin. The Mads look perfect with the black & red dress.


----------



## rdgldy

I love the whole look of the bridal party!  You look beautiful.


----------



## Nancy7

Naked - That is an awesome picture!!!  Love the Mad Mary's....TDF!!  Maybe this pic could add to your new office decor?


----------



## uab*mom

Here's me on yesterday's lazy Saturday, wearing my new Tobacco Simple 100's with J.Crew bf jeans and Calvin Klein T (and my favorite belt in the world, but I don't know what it is, I got it at Barney's last summer....)






Do you ever feel this way about your CL's?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ too cute, *uab*mom*!


----------



## bagmad73

*naked* - you are gorgeous!!! Love the Mad Marys on you!

*uab*mom* - very cute!!! You look great!


----------



## lilflobowl

*naked*, awesome picture! the mood of the day was really well-captured & you look fantastic!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*naked*...too too cute
*uab*, the last pic it is the bestest tee hee hee. Nothing like true love...lol

Here I am in the black patent yoyo 85s with *ish-shoes* in the gold tipped glitter NPs at her b-day bash...dang I need em even more now...she sent me over the CL edge.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

bagsforme - love your sale haul!  Not sure about the boots wrinkling, but I think either way they look fabulous on you!

Naked - love the wedding shot!  You look beautiful!

uab -I totally feel that way about my shoes!


----------



## techie81

uabmom, those are the cutest photos!! I'm assuming your son/daughter goes to University of Alabama at Bham? I've gone a couple football games there in the past. 

DeeDeeDelovely, too cute! Yes, you need MC glitter NPs in your life.


----------



## surlygirl

*dee dee lovely* - what a cute shot! yes, *we*  need multicolor glitters in our life!

happy birthday, *ish-shoes*!


----------



## gheaden

bagsforme-great pick-ups for a sale
naked-simply lovely
uab-i love your shoes and outfit
dee-dee-the yoyo's are lovely. grab you some glitter.


----------



## carlinha

*naked*, you look stunning and i love the bridesmaid's dresses!  those are actually classy ones!  did you get the mads, or did you cut the strap off your mad mary?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> *naked*, you look stunning and i love the bridesmaid's dresses! those are actually classy ones! did you get the mads, or did you cut the strap off your mad mary?


 
Ooops, I messed up the name and couldn't edit. I did get the mads. The seller removed the strap (and strap holding thingy) so they are just mads sans strap! I love them because I'm not a strap/mary jane fan 

Yes, I'm glad the dresses wern't discusting .. granted I don't think I would wear it again. The person that altered it went a lil crazy on top so it was buck tight!


----------



## uab*mom

Why Thank You,  *Surlygirl, Bagmad73, techie81, LouboutinNerd, gheaden, and DeeDeeDelovely! *

This is such a welcoming place, and this is one of my favorite threads ~ I love to see CLs in Action! 

Everyone looks so great in theirs!
I am sure we *all* feel the shoe-love  

techie: 
I am the UAB alumnus! I (and my whole family) just LOVED B'ham when we were there! 
I have a son who graduated from U of Oregon, and one who is currently at Texas A&M. One son is starting back at the local Community college this summer, and my last son will be a HS Senior next year!


----------



## uab*mom

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Here I am in the black patent yoyo 85s with *ish-shoes* in the gold tipped glitter NPs at her b-day bash...dang I need em even more now...she sent me over the CL edge.



O Great Shoe God in the Sky:  PLEASE send a pair of gold tipped glitter NP's in size *41.5 or 42* my way........and a pair for Dee Dee too

or something glittery and red
or green
or anything sparkly in a big size please please please.....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

uab*mom said:


> O Great Shoe God in the Sky: PLEASE send a pair of gold tipped glitter NP's in size *41.5 or 42* my way........and a pair for Dee Dee too
> 
> or something glittery and red
> or green
> or anything sparkly in a big size please please please.....


 
There's a 41.5 on ebay right now. I'd snap them up in a second if they were my size.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Nieners

The Great Shoe God came as *naked* to earth so *uab*mom* can buy those gorgeous shoes. Oh Great Shoe God, I'd like some nude VP's with burg. tip and a tree that grows money in my backyard.  (I am not tipsy or anything, LOL!)


----------



## ish-shoes

surlygirl said:


> *dee dee lovely* - what a cute shot! yes, *we*  need multicolor glitters in our life!
> 
> happy birthday, *ish-shoes*!



Thank you!!!! I turned the big 3-0! The shoes were sooo comfy and I got tons of compliments. They are so worth every penny.


----------



## ish-shoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> There's a 41.5 on ebay right now. I'd snap them up in a second if they were my size.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported



That's who I got mine from! I thought I would never find this shoe after Oprah and the SATC movie made them sell out faster than ever but after stalking ebay for a year, I was blessed to get a pair.


----------



## uab*mom

Nieners said:


> The Great Shoe God came as *naked* to earth so *uab*mom* can buy those gorgeous shoes. Oh Great Shoe God, I'd like some nude VP's with burg. tip and a tree that grows money in my backyard.  (I am not tipsy or anything, LOL!)



OH Ask and Receive!!!!!!!
What to DOOOOOOOOOOO???????????????
Hubby will kill, that's right, kill meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~
And right now, I AM tipsy, damn red-wine-with-dinner......

Is that a good deal? (she asks hopefully)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

uab*mom said:


> OH Ask and Receive!!!!!!!
> What to DOOOOOOOOOOO???????????????
> Hubby will kill, that's right, kill meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~
> And right now, I AM tipsy, damn red-wine-with-dinner......
> 
> Is that a good deal? (she asks hopefully)


 
Yes, they are IMO. I think the latest retail on these was $815?? But taking into account the fact that they are NIB and who knows if Multicolor Glitter will be released again. I would go for it in a second. You could ask her to lower the price if you wish but I would totally go for it. She also have a size 35.5 for an $809 BIN so you can ask her to lower the price to that!!! 

Lets put it this way? Say someone else buys them in the next couple days? Will you always have the regret of "I wish I would have bought them?"

Just sayin, if they were my size I wouldn't even give it another thought.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

thank you to all my beloved cl ladies and gent...tee hee hee


----------



## uab*mom

You could ask her to lower the price if you wish but I would totally go for it. She also have a size 35.5 for an $809 BIN so you can ask her to lower the price to that!!! 
[/QUOTE]

Well, I had to at least ask....

I am so weak.................................


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Mad Marys at my cousins wedding



*naked* I LOVE this photo!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ thanks Archy!  There were some pretty good ones from the wedding but this is the only one that included CLs


----------



## techie81

uabmom, definitely get them.  It's not a bad deal and they're so hard to find. SO worth it.


----------



## uab*mom

techie81 said:


> uabmom, definitely get them.  It's not a bad deal and they're so hard to find. SO worth it.



 I should probably ought to start a different thread about now,
Anyway,  NGGirl got back to me, saying that she couldn't lower the price.

DH promising to let me shop in Las Vegas when we go in July 
Things are a bit up-in-the-air with my job, will find out more this week I think (it's not about me, it's about my boss's practice) so DH urging me to be more cautious.....

and this morning I have coffee and not wine on board 

Everyone, back to our regularly scheduled program !


----------



## meggyg8r

*naked* that photo is soooo fun! I really like how the red is peeking out of the bottom of the dress.  It totally mirrors your CLs! Oh I just love weddings.  hehe


----------



## Nieners

*uab*mom* I would do it... They're fab. My hubby is always telling me not to buy such expensive shoes, but when I actually have them on, he is a sucker for them


----------



## annaspanna33

*Naked* you are adorable! That's such a lovely picture. Are you naturally a blonde? I really wanna go light for the summer but not sure if I could pull it off...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

annaspanna33 said:


> *Naked* you are adorable! That's such a lovely picture. Are you naturally a blonde? I really wanna go light for the summer but not sure if I could pull it off...


 
Thanks  I am a natural dirty blonde  but I have been platinum blonde for about 3 years now ... love it!


----------



## **shoelover**

looking good naked


----------



## cfellis522

Naked, You all look like you are having sooooo much fun in that picture!  Treasure it!  You totally rock that look and your Mad Marys are the perfect accent to the black and red dress!  Cara


----------



## melialuvs2shop

at the Cheesecake Factory for BF's bday dinner...

who woulda thought Glitters would be on the menu!





and here i am tinkling in my Hyper Prive...


----------



## savvysgirl

*Melia*, ive just wet myself! I think i need to use your toilet  Your HP's are stunning.


----------



## brintee

^^^haha thats too funny


----------



## moshi_moshi

naked - you look great, the mad marys go perfectly!

melia - lol at the bathroom shot.


----------



## LavenderIce

melia--You took the loo action shots to a whole new level!


----------



## ronsdiva

Wow, some great pics have been posted. I just looked throught the past few days. 

Melia, I am going to have to go to that Cheesecake Factory if CL's are on the menu- lol.

Naked, that picture of you is awesome. LOVE those bridesmaids dresses. That would be cute for a party or a night at a theater/concert/opera.

Bagmad- cute duo pic. 

UAB-LOL much love for your CL's. I love the tobacco color also.

Bags- love your sale haul! I am in awe of those who can pull off Differas and loving your lillians.


----------



## ronsdiva

Took a pic of me the other day in my tobacco vp's. Don't let the pose fool you, I was just taking a quick break late in the day, lol.

Also, I wore my multicolored shift dress from Chico's today so took a pic of me & my black patent vp's. I realized the pose makes the dress look a bit wide, but my legs are akimbo  (I like that word)


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ Love your CL's and the color of that dress!


----------



## surlygirl

*melia* - that is hilarious! ummm, I think we might be, hanky panky boyshort twins. Lol. 

love the shots, *rons*. What a pretty dress!!!


----------



## uab*mom

*Melia:*
GAH!!!! Those Glitters are showing up EVERYWHERE!!!!!

Hey I never thought of that pose before! CL gals "en pottie"   

*Ronsdiva*:  All my favorite colors!


----------



## b00mbaka

melialuvs2shop said:


> and here i am tinkling in my Hyper Prive...
> 
> View attachment 793941


----------



## melialuvs2shop

surlygirl said:


> *melia* - that is hilarious! ummm, I think we might be, hanky panky boyshort twins. Lol.


 
yes!!!  we are hanky panky twins!!! 

did you get yours on sale at Saks too?


----------



## surlygirl

melialuvs2shop said:


> yes!!! we are hanky panky twins!!!
> 
> did you get yours on sale at Saks too?


 
Nordies sale!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

savvysgirl said:


> *Melia*, ive just wet myself! I think i need to use your toilet  Your HP's are stunning.


 
thanks *savvy*!  one day we'll be twins!  did you really wet yourself?    were you wearing CLs?  if so, you shoulda caught the action!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

ronsdiva said:


> Wow, some great pics have been posted. I just looked throught the past few days.
> 
> Melia, I am going to have to go to that Cheesecake Factory if CL's are on the menu- lol.


 

i love how 14 out of the other 16 people that were there at dinner all pointed it out to me as soon as they got to that page!  -- and i'm not even a huge fan of the glitters! 

i love the colors on your dress rons!  and those tobaccos--  i need them in my life!  beautiful!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

surlygirl said:


> Nordies sale!


 
a sale is a sale!  gotta love not having to pay $29 for my skivvies!


----------



## surlygirl

melialuvs2shop said:


> a sale is a sale! gotta love not having to pay $29 for my skivvies!


 
Too funny! Love those HPs, too!


----------



## techie81

Melia!  

Rons, love the dress and VPs!


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, so much fun that I have missed!!! 

*Melia*, that shot is a classic, hanky panky got to be in the picture with the HP! LOL!

*Naked,* amazing picture! Love the black/red combo

*Rons*, love that dress, colors are so Springy!

*Dee Dee*, loving the friendly shot of the two shoes "hanging out". Glitters are a favorite of mine!


----------



## RichardLynch

Not so much in action, but me wearing the shoes I wore to work today:






CL Ron Rons


----------



## surlygirl

are those ron rons, *richard*? they look good on you!


----------



## RichardLynch

Yup, they are indeed Ron Rons.  Wear them most days to work as the are sooo comfortable!
But sometimes I wear slightly higher heels.


----------



## mal

*Ronsdiva* and *Melia*, great shots both and great shoes!
*Richard*- that brightens my day


----------



## RichardLynch

*Mal*, have you not seen me in heels before?
x


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ Nice! I'm more of a decollete girl, but I need to give the Ron Rons a try since I hear they are more comfortable. I think there's a dark grey metallic patent Ron Ron coming out for fall that I can't wait to see in person.

Cool that you wear your shoes to work! I don't wear my CLs to work, usually just out and about. I need to step it up!


----------



## ronsdiva

Richard, love the ronrons on you!

I FINALLY was able to get one of THE L & A POSE with my rolande boucles! I doubted I could twist that much and it is blurry, but I did it!


----------



## rdgldy

Yes, you did!  Good work!


----------



## mal

RichardLynch said:


> *Mal*, have you not seen me in heels before?
> x


Yes, but seeing you in them at work with your suit takes it to another level!


----------



## RichardLynch

Haha, yeah I see what you mean!  I'll try and get a full body shot when I get home later.  Wearing my Ron Rons again today!
x


----------



## savvysgirl

*Rons*, love the Boucles!!


----------



## mal

cool *Richard!* I am my own little kind of rebellious just wearing mine to and from the Cop Shop where I work cause they are all a bunch of casual dressers in the extreme... if any cops wives even looked at CLs they would have a problem haha

great pose *Rons*!


----------



## Raffaluv

You all look sooo good!  Not too much action but here's my Iowa Zeppas working hard ofcourse!


----------



## techie81

At work wearing my nude VPs finally...crappy quality, my legs aren't spotty like that!!!


----------



## brintee

^^aww love them *techie*!


----------



## meggyg8r

aww with all the work pics, I'm gonna contribute one! 

My new Bilbaos, hard at work (or hardly working?)


----------



## jennified_

techie81 said:


> At work wearing my nude VPs finally...crappy quality, my legs aren't spotty like that!!!


 

SO GORGEOUS!!! I'm planning on bidding on a pair on *bay right now and was wondering did you get your regular VP size?


----------



## techie81

jennified_ said:


> SO GORGEOUS!!! I'm planning on bidding on a pair on *bay right now and was wondering did you get your regular VP size?



Thanks! Yep, my normal VP size and I'm true to my US size too (5).


----------



## Bag Fetish

Zophie said:


> What a great idea for a thread!  Now I have even more excuse to take pictures of my shoes.  Here are a couple pics I had already.
> 
> Here are my black VPs taking a ride on the floor of my car (sorry they are kinda dirty...ick!):
> 
> 
> 
> My Alta Ariella boots in a conference room:
> 
> 
> 
> And my Very Prives again in a car dealership waiting for the manager to come back to his office.



 Are these comfy? Sorry  i'm new to CL... pls work with the newbie.


----------



## techie81

I own them with a different colored tip and they're very comfy for me.


----------



## _Danielle_

techie81 said:


> At work wearing my nude VPs finally...crappy quality, my legs aren't spotty like that!!!








I love the bunny he/she(who knows) can't turn the eyes away from the stunning VP's


----------



## Nancy7

techie - Love the Nude's!!!!!
Meggy - I'm lovin' and wanting your Bilbao's.  How do you like them?


----------



## techie81

Thanks Nancy!

Danielle, I positioned my feet next to the bunny on purpose!  Cute emote, hehe!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Wow 245 pages of hotness!


----------



## noah8077

Went with DH to the movies last night with my SG's.  It is sad you can't see the cutsie criss crosses.


----------



## ronsdiva

Techie, love the nude vps. 
Meg-nice pedi with your bilbaos.
Bag- did you get the car?
Noah- love your sg's. What movie did you guys see.


----------



## noah8077

Rons we went to see The Hangover.  I haven't laughed that hard in a long long time!


----------



## scarlettsole

Awesome SG pic Noah! 

I've worn my SGs in the same color a couple of times the first time with long jeans. It seemed like they rubbed a place on the back of one of the shoes pretty bad. Do you have that problem at all? It could have been there before and I didn't notice it until after I wore them. Dunno. I've been afraid to wear them with longer jeans since then.


----------



## noah8077

I didn't look at them after I took them off scarlett.  Maybe I should.  I plan to enjoy them as much as I can before I eventually dye them black.


----------



## lolitablue

noah8077 said:


> Rons we went to see The Hangover.  I haven't laughed that hard in a long long time!



Hilarious movie, isn't it?  Your shot is classic!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Nancy7 said:


> techie - Love the Nude's!!!!!
> Meggy - I'm lovin' and wanting your Bilbao's. How do you like them?


 
LOVE them.  The wedge is exactly like my Tigresses. I feel so tall in them! They are pretty easy to walk in, too.  I did a few laps around the mall in my Tigresses the other weekend and was feeling just fine.  I got tons of compliments about them (Bilbaos) when I wore them around the office yesterday too.  They go with pants, capris, dresses, skirts, everything!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks Rons!


----------



## Stinas

Me & my cousin in her first pair of CL's that I got her.  After a bridal shower...


----------



## sara999

ohhhh are those the serpettes?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I thought they were called the Drapo Russo?

Great shot, Stinas!


----------



## sara999

oh is that not a snake charm? i can't tell


----------



## surlygirl

*noah* - cute shot of the SGs! I want to go see "The Hangover". I heart Bradley Cooper! 

*stinas* - such a sweet pic of you and your cousin! love both CLs!!!


----------



## techie81

Stinas, love the shot!


----------



## lily25

My new petrol espapdrilles.


----------



## sara999

lily i LOVE them!


----------



## lily25

Thanks *sara999*, I'm obsessed with'em they are sooo comfy and easy to wear!


----------



## cllover

Lily, pretty color and cute outfit, too!!


----------



## lily25

Thanks *cllover*, it's a cute poofy dress, I love the bell mod-ish shape and has cute bows on the shoulders but you can't see them because of my hair and can't tell the shape of the dress because of my pose... I should ask hubby for a better pic but he was hungry lol! It's perfect for extremely hot days like today was.


----------



## one little bow.

Stinas said:


> Me & my cousin in her first pair of CL's that I got her.  After a bridal shower...




*Stinas* that picture is so cute   it'll be one of those that you and your cousin will look back on often, and it's so nice of you to buy your cousin a pair of CLs!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

my first action shot...

girls night out in H-town! we hit up Rice Village (doing big things...LOL!), but me and my girls had a great night out! I received lots of compliments, but they were pretty painful towards hour #4...


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous action shot everyone. I thought my SP's were going to see some action last night but sadly not 

*LaDoctor*, i crave your giraffes so so badly!


----------



## lily25

*LaDoctorFutura* so hot!!!!


----------



## noah8077

I guess my shoes were a big hit at the wedding I attended and helped plan last weekend.  I was looking through the 300+ pictures the bride sent me of all the pictures everyone took and stumbled across these:









Sorry about the size!


----------



## rdgldy

*ladoctor, stinas, noah*-wonderful action shots, beautiful shoes!


----------



## techie81

Love it, noah!


----------



## lulabee

*noah*, They are just gorgeous! I'm glad you are enjoying them!


----------



## laureenthemean

Runway shoes last night at dinner:


----------



## laureenthemean

*noah*, I love them!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*Laureen* - i get a lil jealous everytime i see a post from you because of your avatar...  seeing them in action brought on a whole new wave of jealousy   but i'm glad you have them and love them


----------



## laureenthemean

Aw, thanks *melia*!  You have a ton of great shoes yourself!


----------



## _Danielle_

laureenthemean said:


> Runway shoes last night at dinner:



Music for Laureens dinner on the Runway http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMEUjWfVySY&feature=related


----------



## melialuvs2shop

^^^  you are too funny *Danielle*!  and oh-so-appropriate!


----------



## techie81

Love them, Laureen! I wish I could wear ankle straps.


----------



## laureenthemean

Hilarious, *Danielle*!  Thanks *techie*!


----------



## Stinas

Beautiful shots everyone!


sara999 said:


> ohhhh are those the serpettes?


 


laureenthemean said:


> ^^I thought they were called the Drapo Russo?
> 
> Great shot, Stinas!


 
They do have a snake charm....but I forget which of the two names they are.  I always forget but I think they are the Drapo R.



one little bow. said:


> *Stinas* that picture is so cute  it'll be one of those that you and your cousin will look back on often, and it's so nice of you to buy your cousin a pair of CLs!


I needed someone close to me to become obsessed too lol
I just got her to buy another pair....will post pics once they arrive.


----------



## laureenthemean

The Serpette looks like the Body Double with a little snake charm in the middle:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...5403QQptZAUQ5fWomenQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## laureenthemean

Sing Sing at a friend's house last night:





I apologize for the poor quality of my photos, my phone doesn't take good pictures in bad lighting.


----------



## noah8077

I love the Sing Sings on you Laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *noah*!  I didn't even get to wear them for very long, but I couldn't wait to take them out!


----------



## techie81

Awesome...I think they're one of my fav pairs from your collection!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks!  I am totally enamored with them, hehe.


----------



## MichelleD

Celebrating my daughter's 19th birthday @ the National Harbor...


----------



## surlygirl

Great pic, *Michelle*! It was a beautiful day in the DMV.


----------



## techie81

Great photo, Michelle!


----------



## MichelleD

surlygirl said:


> Great pic, *Michelle*! It was a beautiful day in the DMV.



Thanks* Surly*. It was a beautiful day but would have been even better if we were enjoying the day in the A/C.  It was SOFA KING hot out there on the patio since the umbrella didn't quite keep me shaded


----------



## MichelleD

techie81 said:


> Great photo, Michelle!



Thanks *Techie*.  As soon as I pulled out the camera my daughter said, "I know your not gonna take a picture of your shoes...."


----------



## laureenthemean

Great picture, *Michelle*!


----------



## ronsdiva

LaDoctor- we are shoe twins! Nice modeling shot!

Laureen- looking good in both of your shots.

Michelle- love the view- vp's with red tips and the harbour.


----------



## lulabee

*laureen*, I love both of your action shots! I'm glad you are enjoying the Sing Sings for those of us who can't find them!
*Michelle*, Adorable! Happy Birthday to your daughter!


----------



## Nancy7

Love it Laureen!!!
Michelle - Great pic!!! Where is DMV?  LOL @ what your daughter said.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *rons, lulabee*, and *Nancy*!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Are these the same shoes ?

I think they are just HOT!!! the color looks amazing!





techie81 said:


> At work wearing my nude VPs finally...crappy quality, my legs aren't spotty like that!!!


----------



## sara999

same shoes, different colour tip!  nude very prive


----------



## MichelleD

Nancy7 said:


> Love it Laureen!!!
> Michelle - Great pic!!! Where is DMV?  LOL @ what your daughter said.



Hi Nancy ~  I live in a tri-state area comprised of DC, Maryland & Virginia aka DMV.


----------



## aeross

Finally wore my Tigers out last week to the local pub !

Here they are sat waiting to be handed their drink !


----------



## sara999

yay you finally wore them!!!!!!!! looking fabulous as always


----------



## Bag Fetish

sara999 said:


> same shoes, different colour tip!  nude very prive



thanks


----------



## floridasun8

I adore those Tiger decolletes *aeross*!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Nieners

Me and my beebs, having a little photoshoot together


----------



## Miss_Q

^^^ h o t ! ! !


----------



## Zophie

that's a beautiful photo, Nieners!


----------



## laureenthemean

*aeross*, love them!

*Neiners*, hot!


----------



## rdgldy

Jeez, did it just get very hot in here???  Nieners, gorgeous pose!


----------



## mal

OOOOh *aeross* and *Nieners* GREAT action shots! My two favorite places- the pub and bed


----------



## techie81

aerosss, they're gorgeous, shoe twin!!!

Nieners, wow!!! Super hot...you gave me an idea for a gift for my SO!!


----------



## surlygirl

great shot, *Nieners*!


----------



## cllover

Hot picture, *Nieners*!!!  

Love the nude VPs, *Techie* and *aeross*!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Aeross*, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraor 

Love the pose *neiners*! Sexy


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Nieners*, sseeeexxxxyyyy


----------



## LavenderIce

Taken by my co-worker's iPhone, here I am sitting across the aisle from him in my graffiti Clichy in class today:







Had I known he took this picture, I would have insisted on an action with my Clichys and his croc Ferragamos!


----------



## surlygirl

too cute, *lav*.


----------



## techie81

Too cute! Perfect red soles too...gaffers tape or vibrams, I'm assuming!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous* Lav*!!! I love those babies so much.


----------



## mal

Looking gorgeous in class, *Lav*!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks everyone!

techie--No Gaffer's tape or Vibrams on my Clichys.  I used to tape my CLs before wearing them out, now I just scuff them up and then put Vibrams.  This was my second time wearing them out.

savvy--I love a lot of your babies too!


----------



## Nieners

Thank you *Miss_Q*, *Zophie*, *laureen*, *rdgldy*, *mal*, *techie*, *surly*, *cllover*, *savvy*, & *DeeDee*  You are all so kind! 

*Lav*, lovely!


----------



## lily25

Browsing TPF, in my taupe O my Slings. Brainstorming what to wear on Friday, for dinner with hubby's boss.


----------



## cllover

Love the Clichys, *Lav*!  That's my fav graffiti pattern!

*Lily*, your O My Slings are very pretty - I like the tpf backdrop too!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Lav*, I love them!  I will never get tired of any Clichy. 

*lily*, very pretty!  They look great on you!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lavenderice said:


> taken by my co-worker's iphone, here i am sitting across the aisle from him in my graffiti clichy in class today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had i known he took this picture, i would have insisted on an action with my clichys and his croc ferragamos!


 

gorgeous!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*lily25* - i just love your OMS...  i've never seen them in that color before...  it makes me want to try something new!


----------



## lily25

Thanks, taupe is very versatile, I prefer it with white, black and red.


----------



## MichelleD

Great pic *Nieners*!!

*LavenderIce*, luv those shoes. I dont believe I've ever seen those.  Do you have a clear pic of them somewhere? 

Creative pic *Lily*. I'm loving your O My's with TPF in the background and my even be becoming a fan of the taupe.


----------



## sara999

lav and lily you guys are killing it! stunning!


----------



## noah8077

Action shot, or lack there of....watching Disney with my DD before taking her to the doctor today.






Pardon the mess...cleaning day is just around the corner!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Oooooh, *Noah*....I want some wedges so bad, are those the ones you were going to dye??


----------



## noah8077

This is the dye job your cobbler did!  What a great job he did huh?


----------



## lulabee

*lav, *Lookin' sexay!!!! Love your Clichy!
*noah*, I neeeeed those wedges! If you call that messy omg, what does that make my house??? ush:


----------



## mal

IDK, *lula*- show us LOL


----------



## laureenthemean

*noah*, cute!


----------



## surlygirl

cute pic, *noah*! love the wedges!


----------



## techie81

Too cute, noah!


----------



## meggyg8r

love the wedges, Noah! cute pic


----------



## rdgldy

noah8077 said:


> Action shot, or lack there of....watching Disney with my DD before taking her to the doctor today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the mess...cleaning day is just around the corner!


What mess????????


----------



## LavenderIce

noah, if that's what you call a mess, my place needs to be demolished by the health department.


----------



## laureenthemean

Me and *pr1nc355* in the dressing room at Revolve:


----------



## techie81

Hah, love it! Have they stretched out enough to be comfy, laureen?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Still pretty tight, but we did a fair amount of walking and standing around today, which I think helped.


----------



## techie81

I'd cut my toes off for those babies.  So worth it!


----------



## laureenthemean

Haha, I've certainly suffered for them.  I think I might try some low-cut nylon socks to wear with them or something.


----------



## meggyg8r

awesome pic, Laureen! And what a pair of shoes.. both the Cate Trash and the Sing Sings!!!


----------



## lulabee

mal said:


> IDK, *lula*- show us LOL


 Hahaha!!! NEVAH EVAH!! You can always see my messy bed in my outfit shots though! 
*laureen & pr1nc355*, Love the shot! Did you get anything??


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* so incredibly cute!  and i agree with everyone else ... WHAT MESS???

*laureen,* when i saw the pics of you and pr1, i thought you guys were shopping and someone was trying on the sing sing's.  i was like   it's a great action pic, for sure!


----------



## LavenderIce

MichelleD said:


> *LavenderIce*, luv those shoes. I dont believe I've ever seen those. Do you have a clear pic of them somewhere?


 
Thanks!  Love your name btw.    I do have clearer pics of my graffiti Clichys.  *boom* has a pair as well.  You should see how she rocks them!












Thank you for the comments *nieners*, *melia*, *sara* and the sexay MILF herself, *lula*!

*cllover*--At first, the graffiti line was something I was a bit resistant to, but ever since I got the graffiti Mrs. Boxe, I knew I had to have more.  Msr. L seemed particularly fond of the line when he chatted with me during his personal appearance at NM, so graffitis have a special place in my heart.

*lily*--I love the taupe OMS!

*laureen* & *prin*--Great shots!  Hope the SingSings get more comfy for you laureen.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *meggy*!  Yup, I knew we needed an action pic for sure, haha.

*lulabee*, thanks!  I didn't get anything, but *pr1nc355* did get some really cute tops.  They were having a party for Lauren Moshi's line, and if you spent a certain amount you got a canvas art print and she personalized it (in paint, even).  There was champagne and some food, and it was all fun. 

*YaYa*, that would have been a good idea!

Thanks *Lav*!  They are definitely breaking in gradually.  I love them so much, though, when I look down at them on my feet I don't even care about the pain.  Addicted much??


----------



## javaboo

*Laureen*: I love the Sing Sings on you! I tried wearing my Miss Boxes all day and my foot was in pain at the end because the sides were digging into my foot. I hope they stretch out for you because they look HOT!


----------



## floridasun8

*Lavender*...those graffitis are so cute!  Love your action shot with them on too!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *javaboo*!  I love them so much, and they are definitely getting better.


----------



## cllover

Your wedges are so cute, *Noah *- they look comfy too!  

The Sing Sings look awesome, *Laureen*!  What kinds of tops do you wear with them?  

*Lav*, that's so cute of him to be fond of a particular style - I wonder what others are his favorites!  I like how print/color spread is not exactly the same on each shoe - that makes them look so cool.


----------



## MichelleD

javaboo said:


> *Laureen*: I love the Sing Sings on you! *I tried wearing my Miss Boxes all day and my foot was in pain at the end because the sides were digging into my foot. *I hope they stretch out for you because they look HOT!



*Javaboo*, the pain will pass.  After just two wears, my Miss Boxes stretched out-- so much that I asked the cobbler to put in permanent heel grips and still need to take them back to have him add a little something extra.  I've even traveled across the country in them twice (and you know how challenging walking thru an airport can be) and was shockingly fine as it relates to pain   That's saying a lot considering my feet problems.


----------



## techie81

*Lav*, I'm still bummed that I missed out on the graffiti line..haven't had much on fleabay myself. Your Clichys are so unique and TDF and you wear them well.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks florida, cllover, and techie!

cllover, He seemed so proud of the line.  He even talked to me about the bags.

techie--One day a pair of graffitis will be yours!  The thing with CLs is, when we set our sights on something it turns up one way or another.


----------



## techie81

I'm determined to meet him again in the near future! He's such a lovely man. It was so awkward for me though, because I was getting over a cold and fought to suppress coughing fits with cough drops, so I smelled like menthol the whole time. :shame:

I wonder what other collections he's super proud of. I'm guessing with the Catenita Trash, he's proud of all the trash pairs as well.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *cllover*!  I usually wear them with black jeans and a bright top, like cobalt blue or purple.


----------



## adeana

My oxblood new piafs chilling in my office.

I have to say I love these shoes.  The new piaf style is more modern than the piafs and this oxblood color is hot.  It looks black most of the time, and under bright light - surprise -


----------



## adeana

With attachment:


----------



## rdgldy

*adeana*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## adeana

Thanks *rdgldy*, they are the most comfortable pair too.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ love them, *adeana*! they look fantastic on you!


----------



## adeana

Thank you so much *surlygirl*!


----------



## Sharkbait

After dinner tonight!


----------



## moshi_moshi

they look great adeana!  love the color!

sharkbait are those the etri ?


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Moshi*!

Cute outfit *Sharkbait*! Are those blue or black?


----------



## laureenthemean

*adeana*, they look great on you!

*Sharkbait*, love that shot!


----------



## Sharkbait

*Moshi *- Yep (Etri/Etrier...I've seen it as both), just arrived yesterday -- breakin' them in! So far, super comfy.  We went to the grocery after that and no problems whatsoever, and that was wearing them after all day at work today!  So there were a 11 hour shoe today!

*Adena *- they're black!

Thanks, *Laureen*!  Also - my new (and improved) VPs arrived today!


----------



## adeana

Sharkbait said:


> *Moshi *- Yep (Etri/Etrier...I've seen it as both), just arrived yesterday -- breakin' them in! So far, super comfy.  We went to the grocery after that and no problems whatsoever, and that was wearing them after all day at work today!  So there were a 11 hour shoe today!
> 
> *Adena *- they're black!
> 
> Thanks, *Laureen*!  Also - my new (and improved) VPs arrived today!



Yes, that is the surprise beauty of them.  Here is the side view with a flash.


----------



## lovely&amazing

noah8077 said:


> This is the dye job your cobbler did! What a great job he did huh?


 
Well, now I AM impressed....damn!


----------



## mal

adeana said:


> My oxblood new piafs chilling in my office.
> 
> I have to say I love these shoes.  The new piaf style is more modern than the piafs and this oxblood color is hot.  It looks black most of the time, and under bright light - surprise -



We are shoe twins! I wore mine out for the first time today- I am really loving the color! I wasn't expecting to love this shoe as much as I do. I wore them with black cigarette jeans and a black tee- felt kind of Audrey Hepburn-in-France 1965... do they have that vibe for you?  Glad you got them too!


----------



## MichelleD

Me at the podiatrist today trying to find out why I have had chronic (non-stop for the past 6+ months) pain in my right foot.  My girlfriend sent me a text and asked why I wore my hooker heels to the foot doctor.  I laughed out loud and told him what she wrote.  He said, she didn't have to call you out like that .  He then picked up my shoes and gave them a once over.  On my way out he said, "by the way, your shoes are cute".


----------



## techie81

At least he didn't tell you that you couldn't wear them any more! That's always my greatest fear.  :s


----------



## techie81

That's a super cute shot, Sharkbait!

Gorgeous, adeana!


----------



## MichelleD

techie81 said:


> At least he didn't tell you that you couldn't wear them any more! That's always my greatest fear.  :s



I have pain barefoot, upon waking, with heels, whatever.  He has no idea why and I'm gonna keep wearing my heels until it's absolutely unbearable.  Meanwhile, he's referred me for a 2nd opinion since the xrays & mri were inconclusive.


----------



## laureenthemean

*Michelle*, cute picture!


----------



## adeana

laureenthemean said:


> *adeana*, they look great on you!
> 
> *Sharkbait*, love that shot!



Thanks *Laureen*!


----------



## adeana

mal said:


> We are shoe twins! I wore mine out for the first time today- I am really loving the color! I wasn't expecting to love this shoe as much as I do. I wore them with black cigarette jeans and a black tee- felt kind of Audrey Hepburn-in-France 1965... do they have that vibe for you?  Glad you got them too!



Yes *Mal* I am totally loving mine!  They definitely have the Audrey Hepburn vibe!   That is a great way to put it.  I think I will end up wearing them a lot.  I just can't get over how much I love the color!

Congrats on yours shoe twin!


----------



## rdgldy

adeana said:


> My oxblood new piafs chilling in my office.
> 
> I have to say I love these shoes.  The new piaf style is more modern than the piafs and this oxblood color is hot.  It looks black most of the time, and under bright light - surprise -



Where did you find them?


----------



## adeana

^^ Pre-ordered on NM.  They are in stock now.  I think you can get biancas in the same oxblood patent.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks!!  How was the sizing on them?


----------



## adeana

TTS for me.  And honestly probably the most comfortable pair out of the box.  I've worn them 3 times and they are as comfortable as my broke in pairs.  If I see them in other colors I will probably try to add more.


----------



## rdgldy

They are already out of my size!!


----------



## adeana

^^ You're kidding!  I pre-ordered mine when they first posted as available on the NM website.  I had been looking for the dark red/purple color for a long time.  I was actually pretty excited about potentially having something that might be a little hard to find.  Ended up they shipped early, and then they had all sizes available and in stock to order for a reasonable time.  I actually want friends to be able to get them, they aren't available!?!  
I am really sorry they aren't showing in your size, they are definitely worth it.  I don't know what the CL boutiques have, but perhaps someone else knows if they might have them in stock.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> They are already out of my size!!


 
Try calling a NM perhaps?


----------



## rdgldy

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## laureenthemean

Been wearing my Sing Sing a lot lately, partially to break them in, but also b/c they deserve it!  At my bf's aunt's house for a birthday/Father's Day party:


----------



## heiress-ox

*Laureen* I adore your Sing Sings - everytime I see them, it makes me want them more!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, thank you!  I do love them a lot!


----------



## adeana

Love them *laureen*!


----------



## savvysgirl

Love all the Sing Sing shots *Laureen*. I should wear mine soon.


----------



## mal

*laureen*, such a cool shoe- keep em coming!
*adeana*, yay shoe twin! I can't wait to work that Oxblood color in the fall with a black trench
*rdgldy* oooh I hope you didn't wait too long! Maybe a pair will come back- what size are you?


----------



## adeana

I know most of you already have a pair, but here are my new decolletes at the office today.  

Seriously if I was forced to wear the same pair of shoes every day for the rest of my life, I would choose black patent decolletes.

Has to be the most classic shoe ever.


----------



## mal

*adeana*, so nice that you had fun at work!  They look great.


----------



## MichelleD

adeana said:


> I know most of you already have a pair, but here are my new decolletes at the office today.
> 
> *Seriously if I was forced to wear the same pair of shoes every day for the rest of my life, I would choose black patent decolletes.*
> 
> Has to be the most classic shoe ever.



I cant blame you *Adeana*, I've been a huge fan of the Simple Pump but I might have to cheat a little...  Luv your shoes.


----------



## adeana

Thank you *Mal*!!!

Thanks *Michelle*.  Simples are great, but I am partial to the decolletes.  Just love the almond toe.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *adeana, savvys*, and *mal*!

*adeana*, the Decollete is such a great basic!


----------



## adeana

^^Indeed.  It really goes with everything.


----------



## techie81

Can't get enough of the Sing Sings, *Laureen* 

*adeana*, hah SO with you on that!


----------



## HalieB

okay....I got out of the house....yeah!  The DF and I out at Love & War in Texas.  

He of course pretends to toot on me when I grabbed his big Tum after eatting.


----------



## brintee

aww thats such a cute pic *Halie*!


----------



## gheaden

I haven't done a true action...sneak pic in awhile-Brown Glittarts.  It's not the best photo


----------



## legaldiva

A night out at a champagne bar.

Brown suede Bruges knee-high boots.


----------



## adeana

Love the teal and purple *hallie*!
*Gheaden* you are so cute snapping pics of her!  Shoes look fab!
*legal* I am loving the Bruges boots!  I think boots are my next must have.


----------



## mal

*legal*- great to see some boots out having fun!
*halie* very cute and your hair looks great!
*gheaden* I disagree, it is a great pic- long legs and a good view of the shoes


----------



## LouboutinNerd

laureen - Ah, those Sing Sings!!  You are making me want a pair!!

adeana - gorgeous!  Black patent Decollete are total classics!  They look fab on you!

Halie - love the pic!  You guys look like you are having so much fun!

gheaden - love the shot on the sly!  Your wife has just good fasion taste and always looks fabulous!

legal - too cute!  Love the bruges!


----------



## adeana

Thanks *LouboutinNerd*!  I have to say I was just browsing your collection thread.  You have an amazing collection.  So classy.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^Thank you adeana!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *techie* and *LNerd*!

*Halie*, love the Madeleines and what a cute pic!

*gheaden*, aw, I love your picture!

*legal*, cute boots!


----------



## adeana

On the way to work.


----------



## msJenna

The pink outfit is tacky. The jeans were all wrong I can't believe I wore this out















i also didnt wear this out in public i was just trying it on and my friend took a pic.






Yeah I always kick up my foot. Kind of tacky I guess.


----------



## meggyg8r

msJenna, don't be so hard on yourself! You look adorable!


----------



## gheaden

msJenna-I actually like all of the outfits especially the pink.

*louboutinerd, adeana, laureen, mal*- Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*msjenna*, you look too cute


----------



## lilflobowl

*MsJenna*, nothing wrong with kicking up your foot to show that flash of red & I agree with the girls, you look good in your outfits so don't be hard on yourself!

*HalieB*, that picture is so cute!!


----------



## msJenna

Thx ladies. You're all supa hawt too


----------



## Sharkbait

Having beers after work -- sorry, it was getting dark!


----------



## mal

*sharkbait*, I loved seeing you start and finish the day in them- cool!


----------



## JuneHawk

The Champus making their debut at karaoke on a cruise we went to earlier this month.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*sharkbait* and *junehawk*,love the backdrops lol


----------



## crnklbn

Jenna u look amazing!!


----------



## adeana

*sharkbait* so cute!  The VPs are a classic for both work and HH. 

*junehawk* love the champus!  Hope you enjoyed the cruise.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

While waiting to drop off transcripts at school Isabelles 100 in action


----------



## msJenna

simple 85's in action!


----------



## b00mbaka

On my way out the door:





And in my friend's limo:


----------



## savvysgirl

YAY, missed your action shots* b00m*! Love them.


----------



## gheaden

Great action shoots *b00m*, especially the limo.
*June*, what a lovely shot.  Never liked Champus, you make them look hot.
*Sharkbait*-CL's and beer-perfect combo.


----------



## sara999

b00m you are our fierce CL goddesss!

june i'm so happy to see you wearing your CL's, i remember how pleased you were after you bought the champus


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Valentine *you look beautiful! Nice shots everyone!!


----------



## MichelleD

Great pics B00mbaka.  Love your RM bag too


----------



## techie81

Lovin' all the new action shots!


----------



## dbeth

Sharkbait--Love your VP's! It's on my wishlist!

JuneHawk--Wow, loving that color of the Champus! Gorgeous!

MsJenna- Loving the pink!!

bOOmbaka--Are those Open Clics?? Beatiful!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks ladies!!!!!! I've been obsessing over RM bags so I haven't spoken to you CL gals in a while. I miss you all!

dbeth, they are actually minibouts, the fraternal twin of open clics. LOL

I  my valentine!!!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*boom,* get back in here and talk to us!  don't be a traitor.    i miss you!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL!* I miss you too YaYa!!!* I've been hiding from the weirdos & drama but I promise to check in more


----------



## authenticplease

BOOM....There you are!  I saw a post by you so I wanted to say 'HI'!  

Lovin' all the action shots


----------



## laureenthemean

*Shark*, nice shot!  I like how it's next to your drink, haha.

*June*, they are sooo pretty!

*DeeDee*, cute!

*msJenna*, love the color of those!

*b00m*, you make me miss my Minibouts!


----------



## cllover

Love everybody's shots!  Here is me getting ready to go out - yes, that is a huge stuffed polar bear in the background, which I like to use as a comfy pillow


----------



## adeana

Cute outfit *cllover*!


----------



## LavenderIce

I was trying to take modeling pics.  I think the timer caught me in motion.


----------



## authenticplease

^^^Great action shot!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Great action shots everyone!!!

*b00m*--Come back to us... :cry:


----------



## b00mbaka

Hi authentic!!!! You know how to make a gal feel special 

Laureen, I didn't know that you owned a pair. What color did you have? I wear these all the time since the taupe is my "nude".

LOL Bags! 

LavenderIce, Love your ghost foot shot! I just read your comment in regards to my graffiti clichy and thank you!!! You are the best shoe twin!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I had the black ones, probably a year ago.  They looked kinda weird on me b/c my toes are too short, haha.  The taupe looks great on you, though!


----------



## misselizabeth22

So hard at work, LOL


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Cute!


----------



## adeana

*Lav* love the MM and the action shot!

Cute! *MissElizabeth*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*cllover* and *lav* - great shots
*misse* - i am sucka the menorcas and in polka dots..yummy


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you ladies! I love them, I have issues though stepping out of my left one when I walk, lol


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

laureenthemean said:


> *DeeDee*, cute!


 
ty,*laureen*


----------



## shopaholic7

I'm so jealous that you ladies can take cute pictures of your CLs in action at work.  We aren't allowed to take pictures at my place of work


----------



## sara999

jeez where do you work!?


----------



## shopaholic7

At a US defense contractor, and they take security to the max!


----------



## laureenthemean

*pr1nc355* and me, waiting for *sumnboutme* at SCP:


----------



## bagpunk

what are those laureen? they are both lovely!


----------



## carlinha

pr1nc355 is wearing catenita (cate) trashes

laureen is wearing pilots


----------



## carlinha

adorable new action shots everyone!!!


----------



## bagpunk

pilots? hm. i don't think i know that one *searching*.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup, *carlinha* is right!  Here is a better picture of them:


----------



## bagpunk

aaaah.... i really like the toe boxes on those... i can't get away with ankle straps though... and laureen, those in your current profile pic is so cool as well. what are those and are they still around? i don't normally like exposed platforms but in those they seem ok.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, they're actually runway shoes from the Peter Some F/W '08 show that were not made for mass production.  They are very similar to the Pilot:





Why can't you do ankle straps?  If your ankles are really thin, it seems like it would be easy for a cobbler to add more holes, wouldn't it?


----------



## kaeleigh

^^^ Absolutely Beautiful *Laureen*!


----------



## bagpunk

oooh. that looks like the pilot with an extra ankle strap. how cool is that. i wonder why they don't mass produce this style.... i would love a pair in leather....! even though ankle straps make my legs look terribly stumpy! i am sure there is a way to get around that problem 

is there a name for the your dual ankle strap runway pair? i like them very much!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *kaeleigh*!

*bagpunk*, thanks, the Pilot and runway shoes are definitely some of my favorite styles!  There doesn't seem to be a name.  On the box it just says "SHOE 1."  I think there are some shoes similar to the Pilot coming out this season, though I don't remember the names right now.


----------



## Nieners

_ I missed so much after not looking in this thread for a couple of days... time to catch up!

*lily25* I love the color of your O slings, and the backdrop of course... 
*noah8077* those wedgies are so cute! And what mess? You should meet my room if you consider that a mess LOL! 
*Laureen & pr1nc355* Ooh playtime! Love both of the shoes
*adeana* those are gorgeous, I can imagine they must be comfortable, great shoes!
*Sharkbait* I love that actionshot.. gives me a summerfeeling somehow. And I love the shoes of course!
*MichelleD* the backdrop is fantastic, so are the shoes! So cute that he said that about your shoes
*HalieB* the picture with your DF is too cute, I love it! 
*gheaden* fantastic actionshot!
*legaldiva* lovely, this made me realize I need CL boots asap 
*msJenna* don't be too harsh on yourself, you look great and I love the outfits and the Chanel bag!
*JuneHawk* Champus champus  I want them, NOW!
*DeeDeeDelovely* waiting sucks... but at least you get to wait in those cute shoes  Makes it a little bit better
*b00mbaka* I'm so glad to see pictures from you again! Love the limo shot, seems like you are a fun person to hang out with!
*cllover* what an amazing color! It really pops, may I ask what color top you were wearing above? 
*LavenderIce* now that's a real actionshot! I think I need a pair of those in my life now 
*misselizabeth22* Those wedges are really cute!

Phew, I hope I didn't forget anyone... If so, please don't throw a shoe at me 

P.S. wow, a lot of smileys... I even got an error saying I should limit the images in my post. Whoops!

_


----------



## Leescah

Yay I finally got a pic of my shoes in action without having to take the bloomin thing myself in a toilet mirror  - last night at my best friend's 30th birthday party...


----------



## sara999

ooo saucy!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Ooooh sexy* Lees*  I'm loving your friends yellow dress.


----------



## Nieners

_*Leescah* looks like you ladies had a great night, I sure hope you did! Love the action shot, and the shoes of course. They go really well with the dress you're wearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_


----------



## laureenthemean

*Leescah*, how fun!


----------



## cllover

Great action shots, everybody!  
Those wedges are so cute, *misselizabeth*.  
*Leescah* - looks like fun 
*nieners* - Thanks! I have various turquoise tops so I went back and forth and ended up wearing a turquoise top with rosettes from Express.


----------



## Nieners

_^^ Sounds like a lovely combination, I might try and go for some color when it comes to CLs... instead of playing it safe!_


----------



## lulabee

So cute *Leescah*!


----------



## cardr

Ladies,

You all look fantastic!!!  Anyone near the cincinnati Oh area wearing any CL's.....?

I haven't seen any around these parts....


----------



## Nancy7

Love it Lesscah!!


----------



## Nancy7

*My friend and I at my In-Laws 50th Wedding Anniversary. I'm wearing the MC's and friend is wearing SO's.*


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ nice pic, *Nancy*!!!


----------



## adeana

Cute pic *Nancy*!


----------



## brintee

cute *Nancy*!!


----------



## ceseeber

*Nancy!,* that's such a great picture...hope you had fun!


----------



## kaeleigh

Very cute Nancy.


----------



## laureenthemean

*Nancy*, very cute pic!


----------



## Nieners

_*Nancy*, I love it! I need MCs too.. phew, the list is getting longer and longer _


----------



## Nancy7

Thank you Ladies!  We had a blast dancin' all night!


----------



## savvysgirl

Great piccie *nancy*! Love red on black. Do you mean your friend is wearing SP's?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Cuuuuuteeeee,*Nancy*
*Lee*, super cute shot
ty,*nieners*


----------



## lulabee

Cute shot *Nancy!*


----------



## Nancy7

Thank You all!!!  Stay tuned.....more action shots to come from up coming weekend in Vegas!!!  Wish my Bal could come along.

Savvy - My bad yes SO Privates......I'm still a newbie.


----------



## meggyg8r

shopaholic7 said:


> At a US defense contractor, and they take security to the max!



Hey, same here! I work for a DOD contractor too. Cameras/camera phones are a big no-no!


----------



## meggyg8r

*laureen*, such a cute pic of you and *pr1nc355*!!!

*leescah*, glad you were able to get a pic without a toilet involved...  Looks like you were having a blast!

*nancy*, I love that pic!! It's so adorable!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Leescah, Nancy*-great shots.  You ladies both look like you were having fun!!


----------



## DivineMissM

What a fun thread!  I only have pics taken at home so far.  I'll have to be sure to get some out on the town!


----------



## techie81

Too cute, Nancy!


----------



## Leescah

Awww thanks everyone for your comments - yes we did have a brilliant night - plenty of sore heads all around the following morning hehe 

*Nancy* - love your shot - a true 'kick up your heels' action pic - fab!!

*meggy* - LOL yes there was not a toilet in sight for once... god I really do need to get out of that habit HAHAHA! Ahem.


----------



## shopaholic7

meggyg8r said:


> Hey, same here! I work for a DOD contractor too. Cameras/camera phones are a big no-no!



I'm so glad someone understands what I am talking about!


----------



## gheaden

Ladies, you all look so lovely in your action shots!

Some action shots on the way to work-


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^wifey is looking good as usual,g


----------



## ColdSteel

An artsy fartsy shot of my tired graffiti ballerines before they finally get to be resoled this friday!


----------



## Nieners

_*gheaden*, she's looking good! Lovely color too.
*ColdSteel*, love how the back is white/grey and the soles are red _


----------



## gheaden

This is my favorite thread, besides "deals thread".
Wife out yesterday-I know most people only post one pic.  I was bored.


----------



## sara999

your wife always looks so stylish g!


----------



## gheaden

*leescah*-looks like a fun girls night out
lovely pic, *nancy*

TY. My wife chuckles at the compliments.  She believes she plain Jane.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lovely action pics! are you shoes the white ones??


----------



## gheaden

*Naked*, if you're talking about my post, yes.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

gheaden said:


> She believes she plain Jane.


 
WHAT? Plain Jane??? Never!


----------



## adeana

At work.... probably thinking about CLs.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ssseexxxxyyyyy


----------



## adeana

^


----------



## DivineMissM

gheaden said:


> This is my favorite thread, besides "deals thread".
> Wife out yesterday-I know most people only post one pic.  I was bored.




I need to train my man to take pictures of my shoes while we're out and about.  Brilliant idea!


----------



## DivineMissM

Here's a rather boring shot of my Rose Gold VPs at work the other day.  






And one of my black patent Decolletes, getting ready to go out.


----------



## MichelleD

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> WHAT? Plain Jane??? Never!



I totally agree with *DeeDee*.  Your wife is so NOT a Plain Jane.


----------



## MichelleD

Ok *Adeana*, how did you con someone at work into taking a pic of your shoes? LOL
That's a great pic.

Nice pics *MissM*.


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Michele*.


----------



## mal

*adeana*, gorgeous! Sorry you are at work tho...
*gheaden*, not only not plain, she is very chic! And looks like she lost weight!
*Divine*- beauts!
and quickly, heading out for Happy Hour beer and Pizza, UPS guy shows up, was happy to get a hug  They are early, I am giddy with delight 
See you girls later...


----------



## rdgldy

*Mal*, they are so great!!  I love them with your jeans.


----------



## Nieners

_*Mal*, gorgeous!_


----------



## brintee

love them Mal!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Mal those shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Mal*!  You look amazing in your leopards!  They are so sexy with the jeans.


----------



## sara999

gheadon tell your wife that no woman in CL's could ever be a plain jane!


----------



## jaszmine

Have a great time Mal.  Your shoes are HOT!!


----------



## mal

Thank you my darlings! I love everything with jeans. These were actually easier to wear and more comfy right out the box than the nude patents! And wear them I did- I can't believe I had the guts...


----------



## adeana

^^You go girl


----------



## Straight-Laced

*Mal*, those shoes!!!!!!

Such a cool outfit.  It looks perfectly pared back and sexy without trying...


----------



## DivineMissM

Thank you for the compliments *Michelle* and *Mal*!

*Mal* those are great...did you really hug the delivery guy?  Too funny!


----------



## mal

Thanks, ladies. Yes, I gave him a little hug- he was really nice and I was SO surprised when the truck pulled up!


----------



## adeana

^ So cute!


----------



## cllover

oh *mal*, the leopards are gorgeous!!!  You rock them!


----------



## YaYa3

*mal,* you look awesome!  love the leopards and the jeans!


----------



## Sharkbait

Dinner tonight....

On the way... tried to get the black floormat and the red interior in the pic and how they match the emblem on my car!







there...






hanging out afterwards, with my husband's shoes....


----------



## YaYa3

so cute!  i already commented on your thread, but just had to say again that you look AWESOME!  thank you for taking pics and showing us how the evening turned out!


----------



## cllover

Love the outfit, *sharkbait*!  Your blue dress is so cute!


----------



## DivineMissM

Oh Shark, you look great!


----------



## adeana

You look great *shark*!  Glad to hear it was fun.


----------



## uab*mom

I'm a bit late, but mal, I LOVE those leopard!!!!!!!
I have been thinking that something in leopard might be my next "catch"
And I LOVE LOVE LOVE your front porch!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sharkbait, looks like you had a great date-nite!
Love the blue and black!

gheadon, wife is so cool! She rocks!

Divine missM  I love rose gold! and I believe nothing is sexier than black patent and red sole!! YUM~


----------



## lulabee

mal said:


> *adeana*, gorgeous! Sorry you are at work tho...
> *gheaden*, not only not plain, she is very chic! And looks like she lost weight!
> *Divine*- beauts!
> and quickly, heading out for Happy Hour beer and Pizza, UPS guy shows up, was happy to get a hug  They are early, I am giddy with delight
> See you girls later...


 Oh *mal* you gorgeous thing you! Those Pigalles are KILLING me!!! If only you were my size I'd come steal them away from you! I absolutely love them!


----------



## mal

thank you, *lula*- get some you need em, they are furry shoes! 
thanks *uab*mom*  you should get some fuzzy Leopard shoes! Do you wear Pigalles? 
thanks, *mamayaya*!
*sharkbait*- so fun!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Mal*those Pigalles are HOTTTTT!!! I am a fan of animal print.


----------



## mal

^^^ *Dukeprincess*, it seems to go with so many things! You need some in your life


----------



## gheaden

*Adeana*-That is a cool shot, who took the pic?
*MichelleD, Sara, DeeDee*-my wife thanks you all
*Divine*-I love the Decolletes.  Training is easy with the right incentive 
*Mal*-you are rocking the leopards.  And you made my wife's day
*Shark*-Those Lillians are lovely and brought out by the beautiful dress.

Us coming from Transformers


----------



## adeana

gheaden said:


> *Adeana*-That is a cool shot, who took the pic?



Actually I did 

Cute *Gheaden*!  I can't quite tell from the pic, are those VPs?  She was definitely wearing the best looking shoes in the theater!


----------



## gheaden

^no, they are called Ventilata






Great camera-work


----------



## evanescent

*DivineMissM*, your rose gold VPs and decolletes look great!

*mal *omg!!! im so so so glad you got the leopard pigalles. are you keeping your leopard piafs too??

*sharkbait*, love your outfit! im glad you went with the blue dress + lilians 

*mrsgheaden *looks great as always!  

here's laurelin in her decolletes and me in my nude VPs:






and that wondrous flash of red


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Love it! I always love when 2 CL lovers get shots together!!


----------



## gheaden

great photo of the two of you!  my wife needs some more nude


----------



## Sharkbait

At the salon yesterday.

Before!







and after....






At


----------



## heiress-ox

*Gheaden* - your wife looks great in those ventilatas - they look amazing paired with jeans, I could've mistaken them for another shoe myself. She must've been turning heads at the movie theater.

*Sharkbait *- loveee the hair salon shot - I wonder if your hairstylist knew what you were doing  Your hair looks lovely! I loved the datenight outfit choice also.

*Evanescent* - that wonderous flash of red is right, I'm _dying _for some nude (well I think camel in my case) shoes, this is just pushing me over the edge


----------



## sara999

sharkbait looking fabulous!!!


----------



## adeana

*evenescent* so cute!! The nude is the perfect color on you.

*Sharkbait* hope you were off to somewhere wonderful looking that fab


----------



## Leescah




----------



## savvysgirl

Haha* lees*. You do make me laugh girlie.


----------



## meggyg8r

Ooooh Leescah, I love those fuzzy socks!! They are soo comfy. I have some


----------



## LouboutinNerd

gheaden - your wife looks stunning as always!  Do you think you could convince her to do a family/collection thread?  She always has the most beautiful pairs on!

sharkbait - you look gorgeous!  Love the color of the dress with the Lillians!

Evanescent - LOVE the nude!

Leescah - LOL, love the socks with the Nookas! You are too funny!


----------



## sara999

lees! dum dum dum dum dum DUM dum dummmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## _Danielle_

Woww great pictures from all of you Ladies 
*Sharkbait - *the shoes look the same to me before and after  just kidding  you are a goddess


----------



## jaszmine

This is the best thread.  I love seeing all of the action shots!
Thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## MichelleD

*gheaden* - your wife looks stunning as usual! She has such a great collection and pairs everything so nicely!

*sharkbait* - I loved your before & after shots. You looked great! Also, loved the color of the dress with the Lillians!

*Evanescent* - LOVE the nude and Laurelin's decollettes. Great shot!

*Leescah* - Fuzzy Nookas  First thought was: fuzzy wuzzy was a bear...fuzzy wuzzy had no hair LOL, sorry, couldn't resist.


EDIT: Dang, I need to get my posts up and that could have been 4 right there *sigh*


----------



## gheaden

I'll get her (or me) to post one soon.  She only has nine pairs.  We are working on 10 and another 10 after that.

We make a good team, I shop and she puts it all together.


----------



## Sharkbait

Thanks *Heiress, sara, adeana, LN and Danielle!*

Sadly, I was not going anywhere fun--just home to have a BBQ with my parents.  It's just that I forgot it was Independence Day when I made the appt!  My hairdresser is the best and she says everyone always want to have their hair flattened and straight, and I love to experiment.  So, whenever I leave there, she always has to whip out the curling iron and go to town, because she doesn't get to often.


----------



## ishelika

We really didn't wear these colors on purpose


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

ishelika said:


> We really didn't wear these colors on purpose



^^^very cute pic!


----------



## floridasun8

*ishelika*....love the shoes...which style are they?  ...and btw...your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## noah8077

Ishelika  the color of those shoes is amazing, love them!


----------



## adeana

Very pretty Ishelika, what are those?  Love the color.


----------



## gheaden

ishelika-your shoes are gorgeous!!!

leescah-nice photo, love the Nookas.

The missus on a stroll- I forgot the style, they are older.


----------



## heiress-ox

*Gheaden* - fabulous picture - love the color of your wifes shoes - that is a true action shot!!
*Ishelika* - love the shoes - what a great colour that pops against your white jeans!!
*Leescah* - nice photo haha - i hope the nookas fit perfectly when you're done with them, as they are great shoes!


----------



## evanescent

just going back through the posts, thank you *meggy*, *gheaden*, *heiress*, *adeana*, *LouboutinNerd*, *MichelleD* 

*leescah*, cute pic! 
*ishelika*, the colour is amazing! what styles are they?
love *mrsgheaden*'s turquoise pumps!! so unique, they look like simples with d'orsay cutout on the insides?


----------



## techie81

*leescah*, haha, sock trick! Hope they're stretching for ya.

*ishelika*, love them! Funny that you are both match your shoes though 

*gheadon*, nice action shot!


----------



## bagpunk

.


----------



## ishelika

Awwwwwww thanks guys the style # of the shoes are hyper prive 120 patent but i must warn u they hurt like hell


----------



## LouboutinNerd

ishelika - so cute!  Love the outfit!

gheaden - Please! Please!!  Your wife is a lucky lady!  And can I have you teach my DH how to buy CLs??


----------



## adeana

*Leescah* love the Nooka.  You are funny


----------



## natassha68

floridasun8 said:


> *ishelika*....love the shoes...which style are they?  ...and btw...your hair is gorgeous!



Turquoise HP's


----------



## lulabee

*gheaden*, Wifey looks gorgeous as always!


----------



## lhasa

Let's see if my crummy blackberry photos work:

City Girls out for 9th anniversary dinner:


----------



## lhasa

...and Exi flats to the Jerry Seinfeld show:


----------



## noah8077

Trying to catch a shot as we drive over the river on our way home:


----------



## lilflobowl

My burgundy glittart yoyos @ work


----------



## bobolo

Hi Guys since you all wear beautiful shoes all the time . 
How do you keep them from getting scuffed and ruining thoose beautiful heels .  I seem to always damage my shoes . 
Thanks


----------



## adeana

Cute city girls *Ihasa*!

The pink lillians are lovely *Noah*!  I cant believe you could take that pic in the car!

*Lilflobowl* you look amazing in those yoyos.  Love the color too!


----------



## dbeth

gheanden--LOVE the color of your wife's shoes! Gorgeous & great action shot!


Lilflobowl--You look great in your Glittarts--Love the color!

Noah--great color on the Lillian's!


----------



## evanescent

*lhasa*, cute flats and your city girls look fab on you!
*noah*, i love your action shot.. your lilians are so pretty 
*lilflobowl*, amazing colour! 

action shot of my nude patent VPs, my friend took it while i was preoccupied in the photobooth!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ haha, cute photo!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *dbeth, adeana & evanescent*!

evanescent, that's a really cute shot!


----------



## crnklbn

evanescent, really cute pic!! they look amazing on u!


----------



## dbeth

Wearing my Fuschia suede VP's for the first time tonight--- going out for mexican dinner! I am so in love with these shoes!  

  Hmmm.... sorry the pics are so big. I am trying to resize them!


----------



## meggyg8r

super cute, dbeth!! perfect for a Mexican dinner night (my favorite food!)


----------



## mal

gorgeous, *dbeth*!


----------



## dbeth

meggyr8 & mal--Thanks!

Does anyone know how to resize the pics? I use photobucket and I resized them to 'large'. I know the medium ends up being really small.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the shoes AND the dress *dbeth!*


----------



## rdgldy

*dbeth*-I love your look!


----------



## YaYa3

*dbeth,* you look awesome!  love the dress with the VPs!!


----------



## adeana

*evenescent* so cute!  The VPs look great on you!

*dbeth* great outfit, love the VPs!


----------



## belairprincess

I feel kind of silly posting this. But I'm starting to see that some of you may understand exactly what I was doing in this photo or you may be doing the same thing RIGHT NOW! *Mal* and *Surly* you know what I'm talkin about.

Bath Robe.
Cork Numero Prives.
Cheap Target Flip-Flop alternative _always_ close by.


----------



## mal

why, *belair*, I have no idea what you are talking about...


----------



## belairprincess

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! *Mal*! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'm going to die from laughing so much. I love it.


----------



## crnklbn

beth u look fantastic!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Loves it.


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess, rglady, yaya, adeana & crnklba--THANK YOU! 



Belair & Mal --The robes are cracking me up!!


----------



## mal

yay for silly moments!


----------



## YaYa3

you girls in your robes!  hilarious!!!


----------



## evanescent

*dbeth*, your VPs look perfect with the outfit!!

*mal *and *bap*, you ladies look stunning even in your wardrobes! LOVE IT!!! 

thanks *meggy*, *lilflobowl*, *crnklbn *and *adeana*!


----------



## lhasa

*Noah*, that could be in a magazine.
Those glittarts are beautiful, *lilflobowl*.
Love the photo, *evanescent!*
*dbeth, *your dress is so pretty and is a perfect complement to the shoes.


----------



## surlygirl

not really action at all, but my Biancas came today and boy were they tired! 

Resting on the bed with tPF. Excuse the bad pic, I am quite possibly both the worst photographer and picture taker!


----------



## dbeth

^ OOOooooo, LOVE that color!! Gorgeous!


Lhasa--THank you! 

Evanescent-- Thank you!  LOVE your nude VP's!


----------



## Edna

*bel and mal -* You guys look great even in your robes!

*surlygirl -* The color on those Biancas is gorgeous! I definitely need a red pair of CLs!


----------



## HalieB

okay....out with the ladies tonight.....Lilly came along with her mother...this is me rocking her with the CLs while mommy is talking.  The shoes caught her eyes more then the Elephant.







also my aunt had to take a pic because she could not believe that I was out in my heals after I tried to remove my toe 2 days ago.  I fell off the back of the truck and my toe got caught behind the plate....it cut off end of toe and took nail with it.  So just open toe shoes for me...no pain killers either.


----------



## belairprincess

Soooo pretty! And the shoes are lovely too!!


----------



## cllover

Ouch, Halie!  I feel like I need painkillers just from stubbing my toe!  Hope your toe gets better soon.  The purple and brown are so pretty!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I second that ouch! I hope your toe gets better, but super cute shoes!


----------



## meggyg8r

*mal*--hilarious! I love it!!!

*Surly*-- YAYYYYYYYY the Biancas look AWESOME on you!! I'm so excited they came!

*Halie*--OUCH!!! I'm in pain just reading that story... yikes! I'm glad you're okay!! And your Madeleines look fab!!


----------



## mal

Ha! I'm still giggling about the robes today 
*surly*, so hot thanks for taking a pic- there is nothing wrong with your photo!
*halie* that makes me cringe but you and bebe look gorgeous!


----------



## brintee

*Surly*, the Biancas look soo pretty on you, im so happy you got them!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Great action shots girlies!! I keep forgetting to look here so i've missed quite abit. So i thought i'd keep up the trend with the bath robe shot ...











As you can see the Sings & dressing gown almost match!


----------



## meggyg8r

hhahaha that is super cute, Savs!


----------



## brintee

nice, *savvy*! I dont own a robe or i'd take a robe shot too! They are too funny!


----------



## Leescah

OK I am LOVING the bath robe shots! Gotta get some terry-toweling action myself... watch this space!


----------



## mal

savvy  brilliant!!!
YAY robe shots!!!
I feel like a silly kid at a sleepover LOL


----------



## Nancy7

Savvy - LOL....love it!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*belair,mal* and *savvy* - brilliantly hilarious shots
*surly* and *halie* - s e x y!


----------



## lulabee

LMAO at all the bathrobe shots!
*sweetsurly* The Biancas are amazing!!! Ahhh that color!


----------



## moshi_moshi

halie - owwwwieee!!!  sounds painful, the shoes look great thought!

savvy - love your matching bathrobe and sing sings!


----------



## Nancy7

Can't wait for the end of the day....my Leopards want to Party..Party!!!  Happy Friday!


----------



## brintee

party like a rockstar??  HEHE. Love the Tigresse, I think they might be my party shoes this weekend too!


----------



## moshi_moshi

loving your leopards nancy!! maybe i should bust out my zebras tonight!


----------



## Nancy7

brintee - rockstar....LOL!!!
moshi - I think you should!


----------



## meggyg8r

Loving your leopards, *Nancy*!!!!! I totally need to find a pair of these on super sale!!!


----------



## Nancy7

Meggy - You do....and you will.  You are the wedge Queen


----------



## meggyg8r

Hehe thanks *Nancy*! I feel like I need to share that title with *Moshi *now.. I think she may have more or just as many as I do!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Going to try to catch up on the July action...

mal--You rock those leopard pony Pigalle 120!  They look fab paired with denim.  

divine miss m--Two great pairs of CLs!

adena--Fab CLs!

sharkbait--Nice to see you rock your CLs everywhere, from dinner to the salon.

shelika--Love the all the blue!

leescah--Ah, breaking in the princess wedding shoes with the sock trick.  Hope you get to wear them with relative ease on your big day.

lhasa--Congrats on your anniversary.  The City Girls inspired me to get the City this year and I love them.  Your exi flats are fab too.

ghead--You always capture your wife and her CLs on the move.  Thanks for sharing.

dbeth--The fuschia suede VPs paired with your dress are the perfect outfit for a mexican dinner.  So festive!

evanescent--Love, LOVE the nude VPs and your friend's black Decolletes are such classics.

lifelobowl--fab burgundy glittart Yoyos!

noah--I know you feel at times you live in the middle of nowhere, but you capture some lovely, picturesque scenes of your life in your CL pics.

surly--The rouge Biancas are TDF!  Congrats on having a pair you've been lusting for.

belair, mal and savvy--You girls are rockin' your bathrobes and CLs!  I think you've started a new trend for '09.  '08 was all about the loo and now '09 is all about the bathrobe.

Halie--sorry about your toe, but you are a true high heeled warrior for wearing your CLs after your mishap.  And, every baby girl needs an introduction to fine shoes, what better way than while being rocked in her carrier?


----------



## mal

thanks, *lav*! Go bathrobes


----------



## lhasa

Great shot, *Nancy*!
*Surly*, I absolutely love the colour of your Biancas.  Is the heel 160?
*Savvy*, that is the most elegant and coordinated "loungewear" ever!
Holy cow, *Halie*, that sounds like a terrible accident - hope you'll be ok.  You're hiding the pain well with the Madelines!


----------



## Edna

*HalieB -* Yikes! Reading your story made me queasy. But you look fabulous in your shoes even with the bandaged toe! Hope your foot heals soon!

*savvy* - I love that your Sings match your robe!


----------



## MichelleD

Those Bianca's are hottttt *Surly*...stirring up my lust for something rouge...


----------



## surlygirl

^^^


----------



## dbeth

Thanks Lav!

Halie--Love the Madeleine's!! 

Nancy, wow, you look great in the Tigresse leopards!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*nancy*,the more I see em the more I want em


----------



## gheaden

If you don't post, this thread fills up fast.
*Heiress, Techi, Lulabee and LavernderIce*-TY all for the compliments.  My wife thinks it is so cute that my silly pictures get such a response.
*evanescent*-TY, as well. Love the nude VP, true action.
*LouboutinNerd*-Thank you. I would love to teach you DH. As a consulting fee, I'll only charge a nominal pair of CL's.
*dbeth*-TY and I love the color of your dress and shoes.  They go together perfectly
*Ihasa*-I love the City Girls.  I finally saw IRL and the are TDF.
*Noah*-Next time you are near some water, please take me and the Lillians.
*lilflobowl*-Burgundy YoYos are amazing
*Bel*-whatever you were doing, those NP are beautiful
way to continue the trend *Mal*
*Surly*-me like, me likes
*Halie*-you are a brave soul, but we thank you for such a lovely shot
*Savvysgirl*-way to keep the robes going strong
*nancy*-let the leopards lose and party hard.


----------



## fmd914

I am waaaay too far behind to try to catch up but thanks for all the fab shots ladies (and gheaden)!  I truly appreciate your taking the time to give us some eye candy and a smile.  Halie - be careful!!!!


----------



## Nancy7

Thank you *lhasa* and *dbeth*....It's definitely a fun shoe.
*gheaden* - Yep let the cats lose and now I'm payin the price...lol


----------



## Zophie

I haven't posted any pics in a while, but here are some action shots....in the car and at the bar.


----------



## Leescah

LOVE the NB's zophie, very bow-chicka-wow-wooowwww....


----------



## misselizabeth22

Out to dinner..


----------



## Leescah

Ooh misselizabeth are those Sarah B's? I've never seen those on a foot before.... me likey!


----------



## sara999

yay shoe twins!


----------



## Zophie

those are beautiful misselizabeth!


----------



## mal

*zophie*- NBs are always so fab!
*misselizabeth*, very pretty!
I wore out my Black Patent HPs for a late night cocktail, but darn it, no pics...


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thanks ladies! And yes mam'n they are the Sarah B's. I love them. I want them in another color too, but haven't been able to find them


----------



## Wilmie

Misselizabeth---I love those!!  They look great!


----------



## lulabee

*misselizabeth*, Love them!


----------



## Stinas

Everyone looks great!!!!!
Love the bath robe shots lol

halie - your poor toe! lol...I want to eat up that babies chunky legs! how cute!!!  She really is staring at the shoes which makes this pic even cuter!


----------



## dbeth

Misselizabeth-- Those are cute!! What style are they? I have never seen them before.


----------



## misselizabeth22

They are the velvet Sarah B


----------



## Nancy7

misselizabeth22 - LOVE those!!!
zophie - Love love Love the NB's


----------



## evanescent

*halie*, beautiful! hope your toe gets better. 
*savvys*, so adorable!!! your sing sings match your robe! 
*nancy*, loving your leopards, they look hot!
*Zophie*, the no barres look great on you!
*misselizabeth*, hot! 

thanks *Lav *and *gheaden*!


----------



## gheaden

*misselizabeth*-I love those Sarah B
*Nancy*-glad u had fun.
*Zophie*-I am feeling the NB and the car interior


----------



## crnklbn

Zophie - great shots, really blurry but they look fantastic on u!


----------



## gheaden

wife in newly dyed Alexandras


----------



## _Danielle_

Amazing pictures everyone 
Here are *"The Clichy Nights"













*


----------



## Nancy7

Danielle - Great shots.....Love "The Clichy Nights".


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the Clichy's Dani!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Same night out, love those shoes!


----------



## heiress-ox

I love this thread & I can finally post. I finally wore my birthday shoes out today for my birthday dinner at a lovely italian place & made sure to get some action shots in!





Rolande Boucle under the table at dinner (I have issues, I know!)




Please excuse the face I'm making here, my chin is not that huge and protruding IRL I was talking haha.








& tired feet on the drive home!


----------



## Sharkbait

Having drinks on a gorgeous Wed night!






It is soo hard to take these when out with people other than my husband.  He knows why I do it, but other people would be like WTH?? So, I try to act like I'm doing something else on my phone.


----------



## rdgldy

such fun action shots!


----------



## Leescah

Some great action shots here ladies! Always makes me look forward to the next time I can wear a pair out and get some pics!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

First pair, first pic (to show them to a friend)


----------



## jancedtif

I love your outfit and shoes *Pinkgoldfish*!


----------



## Nancy7

Very nice *Pinkgoldfish*...Congrats on your first pair!!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

you look lovely, *pinkgoldfish*! very cute!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Thank you for the sweet comments! 

I love the elegant, high-heeled louboutins but allready being very tall I think this is a perfect compromise for me. Although I would love to get some simples 70 in a fun colour next...


----------



## meggyg8r

pinkgoldfish said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments!
> 
> I love the elegant, high-heeled louboutins but allready being very tall I think this is a perfect compromise for me. Although I would love to get some simples 70 in a fun colour next...


 
I know you said 70, but Bergdorf's has some AMAZING multicolor glitter Simple 85s.. just TDF.


----------



## cllover

Yikes I'm so behind on this thread - I love everyone's action shots!  
*Danielle*, the nudes work perfectly for you!
Great group shot, *misselizabeth*!
*heiress-ox*, your rolande boucles look so cute, and happy birthday!
*Sharkbait*, you're making me want Lillians!  You rock them as usual 
*pinkgoldfish*, LOVE your outfit!  Shirtdresses with belts are my fav work outfits.


----------



## Edna

*heiress-ox - *Such fun action shots. :+)
*pinkgoldfish -* I really like your outfit!


----------



## heiress-ox

Thank you *Cllover & Edna* 
*Sharkbait* - I love your Dillians, great picture taken on the sly. If I take a picture my blackberry makes the snap sound, so it gives it away!
*Pinkgoldfish* - cute outfit!


----------



## dbeth

Danielle---LOVE that nude color!!! 

HeiressOx---I remember when you got your Rolando Boucle's--- great action shots!

Sharkbait-- You look great in those--are they Lillian's?

Pinkgoldfish--Cute dress, you look great & congrats on your 1st pair!


----------



## cl addict

Here I am at work stretching out my new declics under my desk. HOT huh?


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^^


----------



## misselizabeth22

That's what the sock trick is?!
I never knew until now, lol


----------



## cl addict

^^ yep! that's the sock trick, and the one way to make these unbelievable shoes not quite so hot  I cut the toes off so that I don't stretch out the heels, just the toe box.


----------



## inspiredgem

cl addict said:


> ^^ yep! that's the sock trick, and the one way to make these unbelievable shoes not quite so hot  I cut the toes off so that I don't stretch out the heels, just the toe box.



That's a great idea!


----------



## lulabee

cl addict said:


> Here I am at work stretching out my new declics under my desk. HOT huh?


 This shot is just priceless! Love it!


----------



## lhasa

*Zophie*, those look great!
*misselizabeth*, I LOVE the Sarah B's.
*gheaden*, the wife looks divine as always.
*Danielle -* great shots! Great shoes!  
*heiress-*ox  , those Boucles look like they were made for you.
*Sharkbait    *I totally know what you mean by looking like you're doing something else on your phone!
*pinkgoldfish*, you and your shoes look lovely.
*cl addict *- so cute!

Thanks for the pics ladies!


----------



## julies*shoes

Just received my new python VPs from a lovely tPFer and wore them to work for the first time.  I just love them (sorry my phone's camera isn't the best...)


----------



## lhasa

*julie's*shoes*, those are fabulous!


----------



## dbeth

Cl addict--That pic is hilarious!

Julie--OMG!!   One of my wishlist shoes. Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## evanescent

*gheaden*, great action shot of your wife as usual!
*danielle*, the nude clichys look amazing on you!
*misselizabeth*, love the pop of blue 
*heiress-ox*, the rolando boucle looks fantastic and happy belated birthday! 
*sharkbait*, the lilians look great on you!
*pinkgoldfish*, love your outfit
*cl addict*, hilarious! hope the declics have stretched for you
*julies*shoes*, your VPs are stunning!! i want!


----------



## brintee

Love the VP's *Julie*!!


----------



## Nancy7

*CL Addict* - OMG.....LOVE IT!!!  I have 3 pairs under my desk that I am stretching but haven't dared the sock at work....yet.
*Julies* - TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have a huge fear of snakes........but love CL Python!!!!!!


----------



## cl addict

Trust me, my co-workers thought I was crazzzzzzy  Eh.. all in the name of beauty!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the action shot *Cl addict*....!!

Lovely new to you Pythons *julie*....so pretty!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*julie*, i'm in love with those python VPs!    great shot!


----------



## Edna

*cl addict - *Love that picture! It made me laugh. 

*julies*shoes - *Gorgeous python VPs!!


----------



## Sharkbait

Went to a card making class with my mum last night.






and afterwards, realizing EVERY single restaurant around was closed, we ended up at McDonalds.  Haven't been there in ages, but I'll be damned if a quarter pounder with cheese isn't the best thing ever, after a 10 yr hiatus!  It was some special "Green LEED-certified" McDonalds, too, with charging stations for cars, and recycled glass bottle counters and stuff.  It's only the 3rd one in the country.


----------



## lhasa

Way to class up McDonald's, *sharkbait*!


----------



## cfellis522

Julie - You look outstanding!
Sharkbait - Way to spice up a creative card making session and McDonalds!  

Cara


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*cl addict*...too cute and funny
*julies* - fierce
*sharkbait* - love the peek a boo red tee hee hee


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mad for all those CL's.. divino!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here are my new Bilbao espadrille flats in nude patent resting on my friend's balcony:


----------



## julies*shoes

Oh wow!  Those look fabulous!  Now I think I may need a pair!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I highly recommend, they are both comfy and gorgeous!


----------



## ilovemylilo

*DP* - love the Bilbao flats!


----------



## Sharkbait

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^I highly recommend, they are both comfy and gorgeous!


OMG, I just tried these on today.  Loved them, but they just didn't have my size!


----------



## gheaden

*_Danielle*-Nude is a great color; I adore your Clichy Nights
*misselizabeth22*-that color is great on you
*Heiress-ox*-Wonderful action shots
*Sharkbait*-I know the feeling about taking pics of shoes around others.  Great photos, what are those in the last picture?
*pinkgoldfish*-congrats on your first pair, nice outfit
*cl addict*-too funny
*Julie*shoes*-those are so lovely, missus needs a pair.
*DP*-I didn't like those until I saw your picture.  They look wonderful on you.

I will have some actions shots later, the Tigresse were out playing pool.


----------



## floridasun8

Pics of my Escara out to dinner last night.   WIth my Gucci bag.  Full outfit pic is in the CL outfit thread!


----------



## Sharkbait

gheaden said:


> *Sharkbait*-I know the feeling about taking pics of shoes around others.  Great photos, what are those in the last picture?



Thanks!  They are the black patent Etrier sandal.  They are my go-to CLs for more casual situations where I still want to look stylish.


----------



## heiress-ox

Thank you *gheaden*, gorgeous action shots ladies!
*Florida*  I love your escaras, what a great action pic..is that DH I see in the corner haha.
*DukePrincess* - those flats look so cute, yet functional, I might have to take a look at them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Gheaden, Lilo and Heiress*! 

*Sharkbait:* I am sorry they didn't have your size!  I got mine from Coplons if that helps!


----------



## gheaden

Some action shots:
Studded flats and Tigresse


----------



## Dukeprincess

Loving the Tigresse on your wife, *Gheaden!*  I wish I could met a man that loved CL's!


----------



## LavenderIce

Wedgie Action Shots!  

My sister and I at the NKOTB concert.  My sister is wearing Jimmy Choo Phoenix wedges.






My Catenitas with Jon Knight






My Catenitas with Jordan Knight






My sister's JC






Since I wore CLs to her concert two years ago, I wanted to wear CLs for Beyonce's concert the next night, but my feet needed to recover from NKOTB so I wore Dior instead. 






My sister and her JCs and my Tarifas at her birthday lunch in the wine country


----------



## LavenderIce

My 2009 CL in the loo pic wearing my cerise Madame Claude


----------



## jennified_

^ Ahahahaah love it!


----------



## buzzytoes

Lav you must be BFFs with NKOTB with all the times you've gone to see them!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

buzzy, don't I wish?  They meet hundreds of fans all the time.  We go in groups of ten to meet them and take the pic.


----------



## mal

nice loo shot!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks mal and jennified.


----------



## buzzytoes

Well they can't meet anyone with nearly as cool shoes as you and your sis!! Pretty soon they will start saying "Here come the girls with the hot shoes."


----------



## LavenderIce

buzzytoes said:


> Well they can't meet anyone with nearly as cool shoes as you and your sis!! Pretty soon they will start saying "Here come the girls with the hot shoes."


 
I'll be happy as long as nobody covers my CLs in the pic.  Oh, and there are other CL tpfers who've met them and I saw a pair of black kid Lady Gres on someone there.


----------



## rilokiley

I love all the action shots, *Lav*!  especially the loo one


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you rilo!


----------



## brintee

BAHAHA love the bathroom shot *lav*!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LavenderIce said:


> My 2009 CL in the loo pic wearing my cerise Madame Claude



Classic, M!


----------



## dbeth

gheaden--Your wife looks great in the zebra Tigresse!!!!

Lav---LOVE LOVE LOVE your cerise MC!!  My favorite style! The toilet pic cracks me up.


----------



## surlygirl

*Lav *- cute loo shot! the MCs are so pretty in that color. Loving the pics with NKOTB! The cork Catenitas are fab. Is that a Black Halo jumper your wearing? If so, I have the same one in black. Love the pockets! 

*gheaden*- the Tigresse look great on your wife!

*Duke *- the nude Bilbao flats are so cute! love the color on you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*duke* - those look awesome!! i love them in the nude patent and they look so good on you!  congrats!

*florida* - the escara look great on you!  such a unique style, love the luggage color!

*gheadon* - love the flats and tigresse on your wife.  two great shoe styles!  flats and wedges!

*lav* - love the choos on your sister and your loubs & diors!  i almost bought those choos in white and i love the catenitas, the pink pop is great and wedges are always comfy and stylish.  the mc's color and style are gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

Dukeprincess said:


> Here are my new Bilbao espadrille flats in nude patent resting on my friend's balcony:


 
Gahh! DP! That's the color I wanted!  Oh well, I will still settle for the black.   They look great on you!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Meggy!* Did they try locating the nude patent at another location?  I know mine came from the Richmond, VA store, although I placed the order through the Charlotte location.

Post pictures of the black, I am sure they are equally as gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *Meggy!* Did they try locating the nude patent at another location? I know mine came from the Richmond, VA store, although I placed the order through the Charlotte location.
> 
> Post pictures of the black, I am sure they are equally as gorgeous!


 
Didn't think to ask! Oh well, too late now!!! I'll post pics when I get a chance to take some.. hopefully soon!! I've been soooooooo busy lately!


----------



## javaboo

*Duke*: Where did you get those flats?


----------



## meggyg8r

java, I got a pair too. We got them at Coplon's for like $118 I believe!


----------



## javaboo

Thanks *Meg *for the tip. I just called them and  they only have one pair left in a black. I was hoping to and the flat version to my collection as I already have the wedge.


----------



## lulabee

LavenderIce said:


> My 2009 CL in the loo pic wearing my cerise Madame Claude


 Long live the "Loo" shots!!! Love the MCs too!


----------



## lulabee

*Duke*, that color is perfect for your skintone. So beautiful on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Lula!*


----------



## GrkOmorfitsa

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs020.snc1/2642_140029515721_698830721_6226854_5200858_n.jpg

i dunno how to post a picture!!


----------



## surlygirl

cute pic! scissor girls and armadillos?


----------



## mal

*surly*^^^Young Lady! Where is your bathrobe action shot??? I read where you were in your Biancas with PJs!  the least you could do is take a picture of that...


----------



## mal

The Biancas are trying to choose some skinny jeans that look good, they would prefer black I think...


----------



## jaszmine

mal, I think the Biancas look hot with anything!  Seriously.  Now that I'm on the reply page and can't see your pic, I can't remember what color the jeans were.  All I remember are those fab Bianca's!!

FWIW...I've totally fallen for grey jeans.  They're a nice little something different.


----------



## jennified_

mal - those look so hot on you! Now I want a pair...


----------



## jaszmine

jennified_ said:


> mal - those look so hot on you! Now I want a pair...


Totally! Meee toooo!!


----------



## gheaden

*Mal*-those are great, even the light color jeans can't hurt the look.
*LavenderIce*-CL's flushing, those are a great shoes and I love the color.
*Duke*-Never really liked Bilboas, but they look great on you.


----------



## Melana613

In a hummer limo for my friends bachelorette party


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Cool shot!!!


----------



## Nancy7

Love the pic Mel!


----------



## mal

thanks, *jaszmine*, *jennified* and *gheaden*! I like them because they are really high and very comfortable  tho I haven't worn them out yet. I love my Miss Clichy too; missing them because they are at the cobbler... Anyway, you should def try them!
*Melana*, great Hummer shot!


----------



## Melana613

Thanks.  It was a fun night.


----------



## dbeth

Melana---Great shot! Love those--are they the Turbella?!


----------



## mal

Melana613 said:


> Thanks.  It was a fun night.


hungover much?   I love your avi- the shoes, and I collect bags... Neimans are always good  they make me happy!


----------



## mommywithstyle

Here's a picture of me wearing Catenita Cork Sling Backs in Vegas before going to Tao


----------



## Jennabee

HOT DAMN~! all you ladies are SMmMmMmOKIN'!!! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Jennabee

*Mal*, I applaud you for being able to walk in those Biancas. From the looks of them, I'd probably tip over >.<! One day I'll be able to float like a butterfly on such high babies as you ladies, ONE DAY!

*mommywithstyle*, you look WAY too good to be a mommy! I hope to look as good as you if I ever have kids


----------



## gheaden

*mommywithstyle*-you definitely have it (style), would never think that you have a child.  But that goes for a lot of the lovely women on here.
*melana*-lovely shot, I hope you had a lot of fun

a few new and old shots
DIVI small heel, Ballerina Studded flats and Brown Ron Rons


----------



## rdgldy

*mal, mel, gheaden*-great action shots!


----------



## mommywithstyle

*Jennabee, gheaden*- Awww you are both so sweet, thank you for the kind words


----------



## heiress-ox

*Mal* - I love the Biancas on you, especially in those skinnies!! I think they look fine! Ahh I would totally get them if Ithought I could comfortably walk in them haha.

*Mel* - Love the hummer shot & the shoes of course - glad you had a great night!

*Mommywithstyle -* Hello, you look amazing!!! I pray that I look like that if I ever have children. Hope you had a great night.

*Gheaden* - love the shots of your wife, i think i want some CL flats now! She wears Cls all so well!


----------



## immashoesaddict

cl addict said:


> Here I am at work stretching out my new declics under my desk. HOT huh?


 

For a moment i thought Monsieur Louboutin decided to make Tuxedo Declic


----------



## mal

Thanks, *jaszmine*, *gheaden*, *Jennabee*, and *heiress-ox*
Mrs. *gheaden* looks great, as usual!
*Jennabee*, you owe it too yourself to try on a platform style when you can. They are not very hard to walk in... especially compared to tall heels with _no_ platform!


----------



## Nieners

_










Bad pics, out for a nice ride with dear SO...
And his not so manly scarve because of the fact he's riding a cabrio lol!! _


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Melana - cool shot!  Love the armadillos.  Glad to hear you had fun!
mommywithstyle - Damn, woman!  You look awesome!
gheaden - Does you wife ever not look stylish?  I want to play in her closet!  She always looks so good. 
Nieners - cool shot!  Love the Cabrio!


----------



## carlinha

such great action shots ladies!!!  keep em coming!


----------



## RichardLynch

mal said:


> The Biancas are trying to choose some skinny jeans that look good, they would prefer black I think...



Oh my those Biancas are gorgeous!!  Im totally sold!!
xx


----------



## dreachick2384

Rouge Biancas at anniversary dinner last night, under the table...


----------



## mal

how gorgeous, *dreachick*!


----------



## dbeth

Here are a few action shots of me at a wedding recently. My hubby is the best! I didn't even know he was taking pics of my shoes---that tells me he approves & likes my CL's, beause he usually doesn't say much about them.












And my best friend snapped these last two.


Dancing







Posing


----------



## dreachick2384

Very cute dbeth!


----------



## erinmiyu

i got to meet the amazingly sweet and lovely *lulabee* today! we got drinks and cl action pics!  she's in the tigresse and i'm in the simples 











at the last minute i realized i was probably flashing everyone, so i put the menu up!


----------



## jaszmine

Nieners- cool action in action shot!  Thanks for explaining the scarf

dbeth- awesome entourage you got there!  They sure know what they're doing catching the soles!!

erinmiyu- it looks like you and lulabee had a grrrreat time!  Cheers to meet ups!!


----------



## mal

*lulabee* and *erinmyu*, That rocks! So nice to see you guys together. looks like a really nice place; I LOVE to sit outside...  
*dbeth*- you look gorgeous!
*neiners*, fun shots, great action!


----------



## jennified_

dbeth - Awesome action shots! Love the color!!

erinmiyu - Love both your shoes!! Yay to meetups!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Erin and Lula, you guys are adorable!

Thanks Mal! Black metal patent is on the way! Love those Biancas!


----------



## mal

^^^ awesome! Congratulations dreachick -where did you find them?


----------



## dreachick2384

^^I actually contacted my regular SA at NM to give him a try first, and he's doing a locator order for me. He even called the store to make sure they were there and really nice and new. They are from San Fran. Yay!!!! Shoe twin!


----------



## lulabee

Oh my sweet erin you know I love it when yoy stuff a menu in your crotch!!!! Ill post my pic in a bit. Loved meeting you!


----------



## rdgldy

*erin* and *lula*, so cute!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Erin - too funny that you had to put the menu up

Dbeth um can I steal your calves?? Girl you have some serious muscle going!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the pics lula and erin!!


----------



## CLGuy

mommywithstyle said:


> Here's a picture of me wearing Catenita Cork Sling Backs in Vegas before going to Tao



Wow very nice


----------



## mal

Yay *dreachick* shoe twins! Nice to keep the business local when you can too.I can't wait to wear mine.


----------



## Melana613

dbeth said:


> Melana---Great shot! Love those--are they the Turbella?!



Thanks dbeth. They are the armadillos.


----------



## evanescent

*dreachick *and *mal*, you ladies are rocking your biancas!!  i must have them one day! *mal *i was wondering if you can tell me what the black metal patent looks like? do they look like greasepaint?? 
*erinmiyu *and *lulababy*, beautiful pics!


----------



## Jennabee

*dreachick* - Those Biancas are DIVINE!!! I practically foamed at the mouth when I saw them :drools:
*dbeth* - Your hubby is such a sweetheart you and your hubby's legs look so cute dancing together! The epitome of elegance!


----------



## lulabee

Here's my shot taken during my CL playdate with the wonderful *erin* yesterday!


----------



## savvysgirl

Awww gorgeous shots everyone. 

*lula,* so cute! Those tigresse look amazing on you. Hope you had a fabulous play date!

Well, i went on a London to Hayling Island car run yesterday with the VX220 boys and decided to take the Sing Sings for a spin. It was the first time i wore them out. My BIL had an accident in his VX220 a few weeks ago so he took his Alfa Romeo courtesy car which i drove at times ... had to take the Sings off though as i couldnt drive in them. I took this pic to show a tPFer i had actually worn them on the pavement and not just in the car!!


----------



## mal

evanescent said:


> *dreachick *and *mal*, you ladies are rocking your biancas!!  i must have them one day! *mal *i was wondering if you can tell me what the black metal patent looks like? do they look like greasepaint??
> *erinmiyu *and *lulababy*, beautiful pics!


thanks, *evanescent*! Not as sparkly as greasepaint at all, just a little iridescent; you can really only see the sparkle in direct sun but overall they look a little shinier in general KWIM? And like some birds, we love shiny things, don't we?  You need to see it... 
Miss *lulabee*, so awesome that you guys got together! I'm envious and the restaurant looked very nice, all the flowers etc. outside 
*savvy*- wow! I am impressed about the cars!!! And what an amazing shoe  more pics???


----------



## evanescent

thank you *mal*! they sound delicious, im quite a magpie myself - i love patent and all things shiny!! still undecided whether i want black, rouge or oxblood though!

*savvysgirl*, the sing sings look great on you!


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Jennabee and Evanescent!


----------



## jaszmine

Savvy....glad to know those sings are functional as well as beautiful  Thanks for the pic.

evanescent.....rouge!


----------



## dbeth

This thread moves fast, I can never keep up! 


Thanks Mal,jennabee,dreachick, jaszmine & jennified!  Buzzytoes--Thank ya dear, I feel blessed to have nice calves! 

Erin & Lula---SO CUTE!!! Love the shots!!

Savy--cute sing sings---they keep growing on me.


----------



## Nancy7

Erin and Lula - So cute!
Savvy - Love your Sing Sing's!


----------



## sara999

erin & lula - so jealous of your meetup!!!


savvys! you finally wore shoes out of the house! 


here are my tigresses waiting for harry potter to begin this afternoon! (loved it btw!!!)


----------



## RichardLynch

Sara you still owe me a try on of your Tigresses!!
xx


----------



## jaszmine

Sara...tigress and HP, great choice!


----------



## ceseeber

*Savvy,* I love, love, love your action shot with the Sing Sings! Congrats on taking them out of the box & out of the house!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*savvy*, love the Sing Sing!


----------



## Leescah

*Lula/erin* - adorable playdate shots! I hope you guys had fun!

*Savvy* yaaaaayyyy wearing CL's outside! Those sing sings look great on you!!

*Sara*!!! Tigresses!!!! Argh the more I see them the more I want them!! They look just perfect on you


----------



## meggyg8r

*Sara*, I love the Tigresses and I loved HP too!! 

sorry I didn't go back further.. it's early and I missed so many shoes it's just impossible  but I know you all look amazingly lovely, as always


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *mal, evanescent, jaszmine, dbeth, nancy, sara, cesee, laureen & lees!*

*mal*, i should have taken a piccie of my shoes and our car since as its close to CL red. I might take one of them both later 

*sara & lees*, YES .. i wore a pair outside of the house!!!!!! 

*cesee*, you will have a pair soon, i know it.


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *jaszmine*, *mal*, *jennified*, *drea*, *rdgldy*, *naked*, *evanescent, **dbeth*, and *leescah*! we had a blast!!

*buzzytoes *- yeah, i'm trashy that i only remembered last minute. lula may have a scan'lous cell pic of me before i remembered.

*sara*, be very, very jealous! lula = love! but we'll stow away on a boat and come see you in london some time! i love your tigresse and am debating getting them next time they pop up on barneys so i can be shoe twins with both of you!

*savvy*, love the sing sings!


----------



## mal

*evanescent*, magpies, yes! Such a decision about the color... I LOVE black always, the Rouge is gorgeous and I have another shoe in Oxblood and really love that too.
*sara*- the Tigresse look so awesome on you, esp. with new tat 
*savvy*- pics with the car would be so cool!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'm a lil late to this thread but yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay *Savvy!!!!!!!!*


----------



## savvysgirl

Hehehe ^^^^ :kiss:


----------



## lulabee

*savvybaby*, did I comment on the Sings??!! If not they look absolutely amazing!!
*sara*, Loooove the Tigresse on you! Your pedi looks fab too! 
Thanks all for your sweet comments on our "playdate" shots!! We have another one scheduled for Saturday with the husbands and our girls!


----------



## YaYa3

well, damn, *lula.*  now i'm REALLY jealous.    i'm just going to plan a trip to see you and those precious girls.


----------



## lulabee

Omg mama we would be over the moon!!!


----------



## gheaden

OMG! This thread moves fast if you aren't on here often.  Ladies, you continue to set the bar and look amazing in your outfits.  I need m wife to get to a meet-up or maybe I'll join you all.  But, thank you all for the compliments.


----------



## rdgldy

not exactly action, more like sitting on my a**, lily pulitzer dress w/CL carrappa


----------



## lulabee

So cute *rdgldy* I love all the colors together!


----------



## rdgldy

I had to show someone. No one else could appreciate this like my TPF girls could!


----------



## japskivt

rdgldy said:


> not exactly action, more like sitting on my a**, lily pulitzer dress w/CL carrappa



love it!


----------



## YaYa3

great shot, *rdgldy!*  i agree with *lula.*  the colors all together are beautiful.


----------



## brintee

so fun and summery *rdgly*!


----------



## Edna

My Declics at the Venetian in Vegas!






And these are my friend's blue glitter VPs! She just purchased them at the boutique in the Palazzo!


----------



## dbeth

rdgldy--LOVE Lilly P. dresses! It matches your shoes perfectly. That style looks really cute--I havn't seen it before!

Edna--looking good! And I also love your friends blue glitter VP's--gorgeous color!


----------



## EmeraldStar

Edna, the Declics look perfect on you! I also love your friend's new shoes!! They're beautiful!


----------



## MichelleD

*rdgldy* that combo look fantastic!!

*Edna*, you ladies were lookin' good in Vegas and your friend blue glitter VP's were simply fabulous. I hope you had a good time. My son was just in Vega this past weekend and you dont know how bad I wanted him to scope out Shoe In for me. I dropped a few not so subtle hints but he just wasn't having it. LOL


----------



## rdgldy

*Edna*, the blue VPs are gorgerous.
My CLs are an older style-found on e-bay, brand new.  I had a feeling my Lily dresses would work well with all the shades of pink in the shoes.


----------



## Edna

*dbeth, EmeraldStar, rdgldy *- Thank you!

*MichelleD* - Thanks! I didn't get to visit Shoe In, but we did have a great time. I wouldn't blame your son though. lol. We had 3 males with us when visiting the CL boutique and they were miserable, especially while my friend spent 20 minutes deciding on blue, then black, then blue again.


----------



## jaszmine

rdgldy, love your outfit!  What a great combo

edna, you look great!  Vegas is fuuun 
your friend has great taste too.  Even if she is a little indecisive poor guys  Actually, 20 mins deciding doesn't sound like that long to me.  Hahaha


----------



## japskivt

Love your declics! Those blue glitters are hot!


----------



## katran26

omg, *blue glitter VPs = DROOOOL *


----------



## Dukeprincess

*rdgldy:* Love your skirt and the shoes together!

*Edna:* I adore your Declics.  I am not-so-secretly pining for a pair myself!


----------



## Edna

*jaszmine* - Thanks! Yes, I actually think 20 minutes is rather short. The guys should be glad that I was not deciding on a purchase that day!

*japskivt, katran26* - Thank you!

*Dukeprincess* - I hope you will find a pair soon!


----------



## gheaden

Wife at the train station


----------



## mal

*gheaden*, I love this picture! ^^^


----------



## Sharkbait

Having sushi tonight!

granted...the sushi is taking centre stage!


----------



## julies*shoes

Oh yummmm!!!  That sushi looks so good!  Sushi and Louboutin, 2 of my favorite things!


----------



## Edna

*gheaden* - Cute picture of your wife!

*Sharkbait* - Mmm! Now I'm craving for sushi....at 1 in the morning! Love this action shot


----------



## Jennabee

gheaden said:


> Wife at the train station



gheaden, your wife looks adorable. I love her outfit and envy her legs! Lols!


----------



## Jennabee

Edna - You all look fabulous at the Venetian! It looks like you all had a great time  and OMG! Your friend's VPs are GORGEOUS! Along w/ dbeth, I LOVE the color!


----------



## surlygirl

rouge Biancas at the first night of my high school class reunion ...


----------



## Dukeprincess

YAY!  Love the color *Surly!* (I am glad my harassment for photos paid off!)


----------



## surlygirl

hahaha ... yes, I took these well into the activities just for my CL lovahs!


----------



## BellaShoes

Good girl Surly!! Broke out the FIERCE Louboutins for your HS reunion! I sure you look fabulous from the ankle up too!!


----------



## YaYa3

*surly!*  pics!  YAY!  the biancas look absolutely gorgeous!  i adore that color.


----------



## gheaden

Thanks *Mal, Edna, Jenna*.  *Edna*-great photo of the Declics. That blue is amazing and my wife is   
*Surly*, way to crank out the Biancas.  Sharkbait eating sushi-nice .  I love this shot.


----------



## cfellis522

Surly!  Love the Biancas!


----------



## Edna

Thanks, *Jennabee*! I was drooling over the color, too. She's lucky I am a full 2 sizes bigger than her!

*gheaden* - Thank you! Your wife would look fabulous in them!

*Surly* - Love the rouge Biancas. Good choice for your reunion! I bet they were the most gorgeous shoes there.


----------



## jancedtif

*Rdgldy* I love your dress and shoe combo!

*Edna* both you and your friend have good tastes in shoes!

*Gheaden* your wife looks fierece!

*Sharkbait*  both the shoes and food look great!

*Surly* I tried on the Biancas in that exact color!  They look tdf on you.  Hope you had a great time at your reunion!

To me this is my first real action shot lol!  I got my first tattoo last night.  I was wearing my Matatales.  Please excuse my feet!  Oh in case you are wondering what I got it's a ladybug.


----------



## lulabee

*sweetsurly*!!!! Sooo hot woman!
*jance*, I love how you wore CLs to go get a tat!! 

Here's my girl *Erin* & I at the mexican place.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Jance* Loving your action shot 

Great shoes *Lula and Erin!*


----------



## Leescah

I love this thread!! 

*Surly*,  those Biancas..... want want want!! Such a hot colour. 

*Jance* what a GREAT action shot - and what a brave place to have your first tattoo.... ouchie!! Looks great though - congrats! 

*Lula* you girls know how to make us all jealous of your girly play dates, eh?! Loving the Pigalles and of course *Erin*'s MM's.

And speaking of MM's - I wore mine again last night (2nd weekend in a row ) - LOVING these shoes, I can actually last all night in them... possibly my comfiest CL's to date... 

Spot the obligatory toilet shot.... I just can't help myself can I?!


----------



## Nieners

*Surly*, I love the Biancas.. the color is TDF! Did you get nice comments on your shoes? 
*Gheaden*, what CLs are those? I love how well put together your wife is. She's got a great taste!
*Jance*, lookin' good!
*Lula*, that shot is great, lovely shoes. Hope you had a great time together 
*Lees*, well hello! I think I need those now. Lol, great shots and great shoes.


----------



## gheaden

*Edna*-I won't let her read your post 
*Jance*- a true action shot.  Did it hurt, your tattoo? 
*Nieners*-Socks, they are a nude Mary Jane
*lulabee*-great photo of the Pigalles and Mad Mary.
*Leescah*-I love your shot, MMs go great with the fuschia/pink background

Wife hanging at FAO Schwartz


----------



## lulabee

*Lees*, If I could have anyones MMs they would be yours!! Looove the loo shot!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks everyone for your sweet comments!


----------



## LavenderIce

surly--You must have been the fiercest alumn at your reunion!  Love the rouge Biancas!

jance--I'm looking forward to more action shots of your CLs and new tat!

lula & erin--Love that you two get together often for CL play days!

leescah--Your MMs look striking against the pink wall in the loo.  

gheaden--That's a sweet shot of your wife at FAO.


----------



## brintee

ladies, all of the actions shots are so fun! Keep em' coming!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks *Bella*, *YaYa*, *gheaden*, *cfellis*, *Edna*, *jance*, *lula*, *Leescah*, and *Nieners*

*jan *- now that's an action shot!!! I love ladybugs!

*lula *- love the leopard! you and erin were rockin' out with your CLs!

*Leescah *- the MMs are fabulous! thanks for the loo shot!

*Nieners *- I did get lots of compliments on the shoes. Of course, there were a few catty comments, too, but it was high school after all!

thanks, *Lav*! Fierce, indeed!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks *Lav & sweetsurly*!


----------



## mal

*surly*, way to rock your reunion! They look awesome with jeans!
*sharkbait*, lookin' hot out for sushi!
*jance*, got to look good going for a tattoo... it looks awesome! Congrats!
*lula* and *erinmyu*- you guys must have attracted some attention in those shoes! Woohoo!
*leescah*, I adore the Mad Marys in the pink loo! Great shot!


----------



## lulabee

^^LOL, *mal*, I'm sure everyone was too annoyed at our girls running all over the place to notice our shoes!


----------



## mal

*lula*, not notice your shoes? impossible! 
BTW, I see you've added Lady Lynch to your list... hmmmm


----------



## dbeth

Surley--Love the color of those Bianca's! Gorgeous!

Jance--So funny how you wore your CL's to get a tatoo--Love it! 

Leescah--Great shots of the MM--love that color! Stunning!


----------



## lulabee

mal said:


> *lula*, not notice your shoes? impossible!
> BTW, I see you've added Lady Lynch to your list... hmmmm


 They've been on there awhile..I just need them to come out in aubergine metal and I'm there!


----------



## Jennabee

*surly*, OMG I LOVE that color! I'm sure all the ladies were red w/ envy and the men were in love w/ you Biancas at your HS reunion

*Lees*, Those gray MMs are TDF! I wish I could rock a pair of those >.<!


----------



## Leescah

Awww THANK YOU so much to everyone for your lovely comments - hey you're all right, the grey MM's *DO* look fab with the shocking pink...  new outfit inspiration perhaps? 

gheaden - Mrs G looks utterly fab - as usual!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *Jennabee*!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks for posting the pic, *lula*! fun times!


----------



## jancedtif

*Lulabee* thanks and I love you action shot too!

*Dukeprincess* thanks!

*Leescah* thanks and it was more uncomfortable than actual pain.

*Nieners* thanks!  Love your new avy!

*gheaden* it was uncomfortable but I figured if I can get through childbirth, I could get through getting a tattoo!  Thanks!

*Lav* thank you!  You take great action shots too!


*Surly* thanks!  I love ladybugs too!

*Mal* thank you!

*dbeth* thank you too!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Sharkbait*, mmmm I love sushi!! I love the CLs too!! 

*Surly*!! I am so excited to see you in your Biancas! They are FIERCE!

I also love the foot tattoo! I love foot tats and yours is so cute! It's awesome you wore CLs to get it done 

oh *Leescah*.. I just love you. You always crack me up!! Your loo shots are some of my favorites 

*Gheaden*, cute pics! I love your wife's collection of Gucci purses too. Hubba hubba! 

and sorry, that is as far back as I went.. I am SO behind! I know all you ladies look HAWT in your CLs though!!!


----------



## Nancy7

Love *ALL* the actions shots.  You all have set the bar high!


----------



## meggyg8r

Per Nancy's reminder..  Some Barcelona action shots from my bridal shower this past weekend! They were a hit!







Please ignore my giant calves in this one, unfortunately I wasn't sitting at a very flattering angle!!! But this is the only pic you can see the red soles in!


----------



## moshi_moshi

psshhh!!  you look great *meggy*!


----------



## meggyg8r

aw thanks wedgie sistah


----------



## Edna

*jancedtif* - Thank you! And I love your tattoo! Really cute. 

*Lulu* and *Erin* - Gorgeous! I wish I had more friends that were into CLs so I could have group action shots, too. 

*Leescah* - I love the MMs! And the pink bathroom shot. 

*gheaden* - Yummy candy! And CLs. 

*meggy* - You looked beautiful at your bridal shower! The bouquet is gorgeous.


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you, Edna!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the pics *Meggy!*  You look so cute!


----------



## gheaden

*Jance*-so true.  I am sure a baby was much more painful.
*Edna*-TY felt like we were buying CL's so many choices and not cheap
*meggy*-Thanks, you look so lovely at the Bridal Shower
*leescah*-Thank you so much


----------



## dbeth

Meg--You look cute in your Barcelona's---the rose gold is gorgeous!!  I love bridal & baby showers, they are so fun!


----------



## jancedtif

*Meggy* you look fab!!!  I hope you had a great time at your shower!


----------



## jaszmine

What a fabulous shower outfit meggy!  Hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## adeana

You look great *Meggy*!


----------



## lulabee

*meggy,* You are such a cuteh!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*meggy *- you look gorgeous! love the rose gold barcelonas on you! that's such a pretty dress, too!


----------



## mal

*Meggy*- the Barcelonas are perfect with that white dress! You looked so light and summery! Hope you had a blast at your shower.


----------



## wantmore

Had a little time to spare so I thought I'd put it to good use and post my action shot  ......

Went grocery shopping with the twins (DH is carrying the other baby hence the stroller is empty)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Too cute!


----------



## mal

great outfit, *wantmore*, love the accessories


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks *Duke*, *gheaden*, *debeth*, *Jan*, *jaszmine*, *adeana*, *Lula*, *surly*, and *mal*!! Your sweet comments make me


----------



## surlygirl

*wantmore *- now that's an adorable action shot! such the stylin' mom!


----------



## rdgldy

so cute!!


----------



## brintee

cute *wantmore*!!


----------



## dbeth

So cute wantmore!! Great action pic!


----------



## LavenderIce

wantmore said:


> Had a little time to spare so I thought I'd put it to good use and post my action shot  ......
> 
> Went grocery shopping with the twins (DH is carrying the other baby hence the stroller is empty)


 
I was waiting to see your pic J!  Sooo cute!  You look phenomenal for having had twins six months ago.  This shot is great, I even like the scenery, but what I love most is you and C.


----------



## LavenderIce

meggy--I've been waiting for your bridal shower pics. You look fab!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks Lav!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*wantmore*, love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Wantmore* I love the Tigresse on you!


----------



## Nieners




----------



## oo_let_me_see

wantmore said:


> Had a little time to spare so I thought I'd put it to good use and post my action shot  ......
> 
> Went grocery shopping with the twins (DH is carrying the other baby hence the stroller is empty)



That's one hot mama!


----------



## Nancy7

*Meggy* - You look Beautiful in your Barcelona's.
*Wantmore* - Love your pic!  You look Great!!


----------



## YaYa3

*wantmore,* awwwww.  what an adorable mom you are.  the tigreese look just perfect on you.  i LOVE them.  (and twins have a special spot in my heart since i have twins myself and i AM one, too!)  lovin' you stylin' with those adorable babies!


----------



## noah8077

Wantmore, I love your action shot!


----------



## jancedtif

Great action shot *Wantmore*!


----------



## adeana

Adorable *Wantmore*!


----------



## inspiredgem

wantmore - what a stylish mom you are!

meggy - I love your dress and your Barcelonas!  I'm glad you had a great time at your shower!


----------



## buzzytoes

Cool pic Neiners!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you *Nancy *and *inspiredgem*!!


----------



## jaszmine

Nieners, that is a very cute and creative shot!

wantmore, very cute!


----------



## Jennabee

*meggy* - I love how the Barcelonas go w/ your white dress. Very goddess-esque! 
*wantmore* - HOLY HELL you are one hot mama! And for having twins recently?!  Life isn't fair! Lol.
*Neiners* - what a cute shot! At first I was like "Where's are the shoes?! I only see candles!" Haha


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you, *Jenna*!


----------



## Nieners

Thank you ladies


----------



## Leescah

*Meggy, Edna*, thank you ladies!! 

*Meggy *I know I already commented alsewhere on your gorgeous bridal shower outfit, but I do just love that white dress with the gold Barcalona's - so... (I want to say innocent here but I really mean that in a good way... like angelic?) bah you know what I mean. Just very pretty! 

*Wantmore* - wowsers yummy mummy indeed! LOVE the Tigresses! 

*Neiners* - what a great action shot! You could do a nighttime one next where the candles are all lit... just be careful not to ignite the Loubies


----------



## meggyg8r

*Leescah * you crack me up!


----------



## Leescah

^^ HAHAHAHA nothing to do with my incessent and incoherent babbling I trust?!


----------



## meggyg8r

Leescah said:


> ^^ HAHAHAHA nothing to do with my incessent and incoherent babbling I trust?!


 
You? Babble? Never. And I wouldn't have you any other way!!!


----------



## Leescah

meggyg8r said:


> You? Babble? Never. And I wouldn't have you any other way!!!


 
 you knows what I are bestest at


----------



## gheaden

*wantmore*-that is such a lovely picture.
*Nieners*-a cute shot

Me and wife on the Marc Jacobs circle on Fashion Ave-NYC


----------



## meggyg8r

gheaden, I like how you got your shoes in there too! Very nice!


----------



## dbeth

gheaden--Great shot!! Love your shoes too.


----------



## wantmore

LOL! Thanks ladies and gent! I always say, this is a great thread for a self confidence boost! 

Hi *gheaden*! I've been MIA a long time and it's nice to see we have another male who is a CL fan. Cool pic with you and your DW.

I have another one taken in May '09......


----------



## Edna

*wantmore* - You are a fabulous mom! I love how you, your DH, and your twins match in the pic above!

*Neiners* - Fun pic! I almost didn't notice the CLs.

*gheaden* - Where DON'T you and your wife go?


----------



## chelleybelley

*wantmore*, those VPs look spectacular on you!!  you look awesome after having twins!!


----------



## cllover

Adorable pic, wantmore!!!


----------



## cllover

Ok so I took a break from work at home and played with my shoes.  Thus the big mess on my desk


----------



## mal

awesome pics, *wantmore*, *cllover* and *gheaden*! *Gheaden* you shoes are very nice too


----------



## MichelleD

*Wantmore*, such adorable action shots.  You look simply fabulous!!

Another great shot *gheaden*.

*cllover*, I totally love the 2nd picture with all the books. I love to read so to me it just shows character


----------



## gheaden

*cllover*-great shot, I too love the books in the 2nd pic.
*mal, dbeth and meggy*-thanks but my shoes are no where near a wonderful as hers.
*Michelle*-Thank you so much
*Edna*-we are starting to go out more.  Wife doesn't like $600 work shoes.
*Wantmore*-Thank you.  I am addicted to CLs!  And what a great shot of you and your lovely family.


----------



## Nancy7

*gheaden* - GREAT shot!
*wantmore* - Beautiful family pic.  Love Love Love your Nudes & Chanel!!
*cllover* - Love the 2nd pic...classic!


----------



## wantmore

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cllover

Thanks, *Mal, MichelleD, Gheaden*, and *Nancy*!!!  In grad school, so always swamped with books!


----------



## socalboo

wantmore said:


>





wantmore said:


>



*J*~You are one HOT baby mama! xox!


----------



## jaszmine

Gosh...I seriously need some nude VP's.  wantmore, you look FABULOUS!!


----------



## dbeth

wantmore---You look so cute! Love your green dress & nude VP's! love:


----------



## Edna

*cllover* - Cute pic! I love your pencil holder!


----------



## chelleybelley

jaszmine said:


> Gosh...I seriously need some nude VP's. wantmore, you look FABULOUS!!


 
*jaszmine*, I thought the same thing when I saw wantmore's picture!!


----------



## cllover

Thanks, *Edna*!  I think it used to be a tin holding tea!


----------



## sedds

cllover said:


> Ok so I took a break from work at home and played with my shoes.  Thus the big mess on my desk



*cllover* ...... Beautiful


----------



## gheaden

Wife on the way to the train

Suede peep toe:


----------



## cfellis522

*Wantmore* - You look great pushing a stroller and hodling your babies!  We bought a stroller where the handle extends so that I could push my stoller around while wearing heels!  Again, yout look great!!!  Cara


----------



## jaszmine

I like wifeys top gheaden.  And the suede peeps of course!!


----------



## mal

Wife looks very stylish, *gheaden*!


----------



## Zophie

very pretty, gheaden.  I love how you take pics of her outfits!


----------



## Zophie

Here are some action shots from a while ago I just now got a copy of.  The first was taking a picture of some wine at a wine tasting to remember what it was and I stuck my foot in the picture.  The guy at the table didn't look amused.  The second is me sticking out my butt acting weird but you can see my shoes so I thought it deserved to be shared here.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Zophie said:


> Here are some action shots from a while ago I just now got a copy of. The first was taking a picture of some wine at a wine tasting to remember what it was and I stuck my foot in the picture. The guy at the table didn't look amused. The second is me sticking out my butt acting weird but you can see my shoes so I thought it deserved to be shared here.


 

booty! booty! booty! booty! rockin everywhere! 
The shoes are hot!


----------



## dbeth

Clover--gorgeous patent! They look great on you.

gheaden--Loving the action shots of your wife. Is that a Louis I spot?! I saw the same exact bag on a lady at Starbucks this morning. It was really nice!

Zophie--Lol. Great butt and shoe shot!   Love the patent!


----------



## surlygirl

great pics!

*Zophie *- that pic is too funny! 

a couple of pics from this weekend ... on a boat in Lake Michigan and on a rickshaw in downtown Chicago.


----------



## gheaden

~Fabulousity~ said:


> booty! booty! booty! booty! rockin everywhere!
> The shoes are hot!



Hilariously funny and true, great shot zophie

*dbeth*-Yes

 *mal, zophie, jas*

*surly*-this is a great shot. Can I come next time?


----------



## mommywithstyle

*wantmore-* beautiful family picture.  We are shoe twins! I love the tigresse and they look amazing on you!  The nude VP's are sooooo stunning!

*gheaden*- Your wifey is so stylish!  Love the pics!

*cllover*- Cute pic! Love the shoes!

*zophie*- looks like you're having fun! Great action shot!

*surlygirl-* Love the Barcelonas!


----------



## mommywithstyle

here's me this past weekend in hollywood


----------



## dbeth

Surly--Great shot of the Barcelona's!

Mommywithstyle--Looking hot! Love the colors in that dress! And nice legs!


----------



## mommywithstyle

dbeth said:


> Mommywithstyle--Looking hot! Love the colors in that dress! And nice legs!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*surly*, looks like your feet and the Barcelonas had a nice time in Chicago!

*mommy*, lookin' good!


----------



## Nancy7

Surly - Love your CL's and the City shot in the background.
Mommy - Great pic!!!  Looks like a celeb shot.


----------



## erinmiyu

surly - great shots!

mommywithstyle - that dress is awesome!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Surly*, I DID NOT SEE THE BRONZE BARCELONAS. Nope, not me. Nope I do not want that color. Ah crap.

*Mommy*, hot hot hot! Love the dress too!


----------



## brintee

*zophie*, that actions shot is freaking hilarious!!
*surly*, love the barcelonas in the skyline!
*mommywithstyle*, you look gorgeous!!


----------



## surlygirl

- I had a great time in Chicago!

*meggy *- what bronze barcelonas???!! 

*mommywithstyle *- your screen name is spot on! love that dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Surly:*  Cute shot and the Barcelonas look awesome on you!

*Mommy:*  Wowzers!  Looking good!


----------



## brintee

Nerdy & I outside of my hotel!


----------



## japskivt

Love it!


----------



## brintee

^^Thanks! Matt Dillon was outside by us and I think he was probably thinking, "why are these girls taking pics of their shoes and not me?" LOL!


----------



## Nancy7

Great shot *brintee*.  I think Matt was thinking those animal print shoes are HOT!!!


----------



## brintee

^^^haha I hope so!  lol


----------



## Dukeprincess

I want the Ron Ron's AND the Leopard Tigresse.  Backing away slowly to CCLO...


----------



## dbeth

Great action shot Brintee! Lol--Matt Dillon is HOT. I loved him in the Outsiders movie.


----------



## brintee

haha *duke*!
*dbeth*, we were trying so hard not to be star-struck and to not look at him! lol


----------



## erinmiyu

kind of silly crackberry pic, wearing these around the house to stretch out the toe box...


----------



## sara999

gorgeous erin!!!


----------



## brintee

love it *erin*, you make me want them!


----------



## gheaden

*mommy*-I love that dress.  Who is the designer?
*Erin*-Those shoes are hot, I almost did a DIY project to mimic this style
*Brintee*-I love seeing TPFers together.

My post inspired by *Tigertrixie* in the CL Outfit subforum
Blue Simples out shopping, second picture captures the color.


----------



## surlygirl

cute shot, *erin*!

love the blue simples, *gheaden*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Great shots *erin* and *gheaden!*


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *sara*, *brintee*, *surly* and *dukeprincess*!

*gheaden* - i LOVE those blue simples. seriously jealous. your wife always looks so polished! also i had initially thought of diy-ing them because of the price tag but when they arrived i knew there was no way i could do a diy pair justice :/


----------



## Sharkbait

From Monday at work.  9 hours in these babies...and no pain!


----------



## erinmiyu

sharkbait those are so gorgeous on you!


----------



## erinmiyu

i obviously like silly action shots! at the DMV!


----------



## adeana

^ LOL  *erin*
I'm sure you were the best dressed at the DMV!!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

i definitely was!


----------



## gheaden

*Sharkbait*-9 hours, I admire you!

*Erin, Surly, Duke*-Thanks a bunch

Wife and I hanging out at the LeatherSpa-Pony Hair Decolletes.  Oh yeah, daughter's little piggies in the corner.  A family portrait.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww cute *gheaden!*  I want to come play in your wife's closet!


----------



## gheaden

Wife and daughter taking a break from the heat-peacock suede merry-go-rounds.

*Duke*-as long as she can play in yours.


----------



## belairprincess

*Brintee* I want to hang out! *Erin* haha I love the methods to our madness. *Gheaden* your photos are too cute! I love the baby toes!


----------



## brintee

^^^anytime!!


----------



## adeana

My new simples making their debut.


----------



## brintee

love it *adeana*! They are so pretty


----------



## Dukeprincess

My goodness *adeana*  those are gorgeous


----------



## adeana

Thank you *Brintee* and *Duke*!


----------



## erinmiyu

adeana!!! those are the hotness!


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Erin*! I can't believe how comfortable they are!


----------



## japskivt

*Gheaden* - love that picture!

*Adeana* - the color is amazing!


----------



## adeana

Thanks *japskivt*!


----------



## Sharkbait

I call this "Spot the Lillians"


----------



## jaszmine

Shark, you always have the best action shots!!


----------



## adeana

Cute *Shark*!! You get the prize for the action shots that might be found hanging in some pricey art gallery.


----------



## cfellis522

Adeana - Love the simples...
Sharkbait - Found the simples and the beverage of choice in your hand!  Great shot!


----------



## MichelleD

That's a great picture *Shark*..


----------



## MichelleD

I couldn't resist the beach shot (although I cringed the entire trek through the sand).... @ Dinner on my last evening in Maui.  The second picture is clearly after the beach (hence the dusty shoes) but I loved the patterns in the concrete


----------



## surlygirl

beautiful, *Michelle*!


----------



## StephieT224

One of my pairs of loubies with the Green Gustto bag that led me to find tPF!!


----------



## brintee

Lovely pics ladies!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Stephie* I love your Jolies...


----------



## hya_been

*Adeana* they are to die for.  You're making me want some new simples even more!


----------



## phiphi

*adeana* - your new simples are beautiful
*michelle* - the sand! the sand!  awesome action shot. love them!


----------



## adeana

Beautiful *Michelle* and *Stephie*!

Thanks so much *hya* and *phiphi*!  I think the new simples are my current favs.


----------



## Katykit01

OMG! So glad this is finally a sticky! Thanks Mods!!


----------



## StephieT224

thank you *Dukeprincess & adeana *!


----------



## Katykit01

*StephieT224* love the shot of your Jolies


----------



## phiphi

adeana said:


> My new simples making their debut.


 
*adeana* what colour are your simples?


----------



## hya_been

*Phiphi* that's not the same teal as the simples that Alice's SA has.  I'm blanking on the name though...


----------



## adeana

^They are metal patent marine blue.


----------



## Sharkbait

adeana....I want those blue new simples so bad.  I love them on you!  Can I ask where you picked those up?


----------



## adeana

I got them from Saks (in store) they had the marine blue and oxblood.  They weren't online.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sharkbait:*  You are doing so well...


----------



## Sharkbait

No no!  I know...just planning for October!


----------



## LornaLou

I wore my sock 212 mary janes out for the first time on Friday, here is a pic waiting at the train station to meet my boyfriend


----------



## dreamdoll

*Lorna lou*, love your socks! Look great on you!

Here's my contribution, worn the last weekend..thanks for letting me share!


----------



## japskivt

*Lorna* - I love that color.

*Dream *- I love that dress! who makes it?


----------



## meggyg8r

nm!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! It's from Asos..



japskivt said:


> *Lorna* - I love that color.
> 
> *Dream *- I love that dress! who makes it?


----------



## japskivt

http://www.asos.com/Charlize-Theron...5186&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Coral

Found it, too bad my size is sold out!


----------



## *Lo

MichelleD said:


> I couldn't resist the beach shot (although I cringed the entire trek through the sand).... @ Dinner on my last evening in Maui. The second picture is clearly after the beach (hence the dusty shoes) but I loved the patterns in the concrete


 

Michelle!! Im sooo jealous! I missed out on my Maui trip this year with my mom bc I was out of the country!!! Dont you just love it there


----------



## dreamdoll

I had to get the longer length and alter it down...it comes in the tube top too 



japskivt said:


> http://www.asos.com/Charlize-Theron...5186&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Coral
> 
> Found it, too bad my size is sold out!


----------



## mal

love it, *dreamdoll*!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you 



mal said:


> love it, *dreamdoll*!


----------



## Nancy7

We haven't had a Bathroom shot for awhile......


----------



## oo_let_me_see

He he, can't get enough of the bathroom shots.


----------



## Purrrfect

oo_let_me_see said:


> He he, can't get enough of the bathroom shots.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love it *Nancy!*


----------



## adeana

My balcorta flats proving their worth...


----------



## dreamdoll

with my black kid armadillos at the HL dinner meetup this evening...(more pics on the HL thread)..


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *dreamdoll!*


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you 



Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *dreamdoll!*


----------



## mal

Fab, *dreamdoll*, *adeana*!
Here I am getting ready to take my Babel Plateaus out for a casual dinner.


----------



## natassha68

Mal, they are PERFECTION !!!!.... Love the jacket too


----------



## adeana

You look beautiful *dreamdoll*!

*Mal* so hot!!!!   Love the black outfit with the boots!   Hope you had a fun dinner.


----------



## dreachick2384

Mal you look great!


----------



## uab*mom

WOW Mal, you ROCK, Lady!!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Mal - You look great.  I am looking forward to wearing mine now that it is getting cooler here in Texas.


----------



## phiphi

mal, you look fantastic!


----------



## lulabee

*Mal*!!!! You look smokin' hottt!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*mal*, those boots are TDF! You look awesome!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sexy, sexy *mal!*


----------



## Shainerocks

Dreamdoll & Mal..you look super hot!


----------



## mal

Thanks so much, ladies  those boots really kick it up a notch


----------



## brintee

lookin' good ladies!


----------



## rdgldy

*mal*, I love the look!! The boots are gorgeous.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow ladies, I finally ventured into this thread and everyone looks great! I'll try and make an effort to keep up with this one more often!!!


----------



## mal

rdgldy said:


> *mal*, I love the look!! The boots are gorgeous.


Thanks, *lady*!


----------



## Alice1979

*mal*, hello sexy.


----------



## mal

^^^Hey, sweetness


----------



## Nancy7

Love it Mal!!!


----------



## adeana

Waiting for take-out with DH.


----------



## mal

Thanks, *Alice* and *Nancy*!
*Adeana*, that is sweet! Love the LV too


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Mal* 

I'm so happy it is boot season


----------



## Dukeprincess

Lovely boots *adeana!*  Nice Epi bag too!


----------



## mal

adeana said:


> Thanks *Mal*
> 
> I'm so happy it is boot season


*Me too 
*


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Duke*!!


----------



## japskivt

*Adeana*, love both shots!

*Dreamdoll*, that combo looks great and your clutch is fab!

*Mal*, those boots are amazing! You look awesome.


----------



## mal

Thank you, *jap!*


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Jap*!


----------



## xboobielicousx

mal - love the babels on you!
adeana - the flats are so cute!  and your boots look hot...i am so glad that its boot season ...yay
dreamdoll - gorgeous!


----------



## sxcruz22

There Here











Modeling Pics 










Sorry my mirror is so dirty xp


----------



## Purrrfect

Nice action shots everyone!


----------



## adeana

Thanks *xboobielicousx*! 

HOT rollerboys *sxcruz22*!  I love your jeans too!


----------



## sxcruz22

adeana said:


> Thanks *xboobielicousx*!
> 
> HOT rollerboys *sxcruz22*!  I love your jeans too!



thanks, their from express buy one get one half off lol.  I love a good deal.  But i think when i wear my rollerboys i'm going to wear a skinnier jean, just a little more fitted.


----------



## Redenkeew

sxcruz22 said:


> There Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my mirror is so dirty xp



So far these are my favorite pics of this pair in action. Totally HOT .


----------



## lovely&amazing

So...not only am I back in them..I'm back in the saddle, too


----------



## lilmissb

Go *lovely!!!*


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ HOT HOT HOT HOT *nosebleed* lol


----------



## rdgldy

*lovely*, I am speechless!


----------



## lovely&amazing

...(gasp.._me too _ )


----------



## shockboogie

Welcome back *lovely*! Love the action shot! Woohoo!


----------



## sumnboutme

woohoo!  hot, hot, hot action shot *lovely*!!!


----------



## prelude

So, on Friday I graduated from my Masters  Here are a couple of pics of me and the fab Corto's that I bought for the day. I just love that red sole


----------



## lilmissb

^Congrats!


----------



## prelude

Thanks *lilmissb*


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lovely*, im soooo glad your back in the saddle so to speak. Gorgeous pic. 

Congrats on your masters *prelude*!


----------



## adeana

Smokin HOT!!!!! Love the pic *L&A*!!

Congrats *prelude*!  Love the Corto, look very scholarly and edgy at the same time!


----------



## phiphi

oooh *prelude* - the cortos are perfect for the occasion and look fantastic on you! congratulations on your grad!

*lovely* - that is a really cool action shot. totally hot!


----------



## mal

Yay *L&A* that is awesome 
*prelude*, they are so cute! Congratulations on your Masters!!!
*sxcruz22*, those look amazing! 
I LOVE this thread.


----------



## surlygirl

*lovely *- that is just fantastic!!! so happy for you!

congrats, *prelude*!


----------



## lulabee

Yay!!! My sweet *lovely*! I'm so glad you are back in your babies! Hottttt pic!


----------



## _Danielle_

Nice action Ladies 

*L&A* HOT SHOT !


----------



## sxcruz22

Thanks *Mal*


----------



## inspiredgem

OK, here's mine


----------



## adeana

^ Nice!  It must be motorcycle weekend on tPF.


----------



## flashy.stems

hot hot hot! 
i so wanna ride on bf's bike with studded cls.. bad ass!


----------



## prelude

Thanks *savvysgirl*, *adeana*, *phiphi*, *mal* & *surlygirl* 

I love the Motorcycle photos *lovely&amazing* & *inspiredgem*, you both amazing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congratulations *prelude!* 

Great action shots *l&a and inspiredgem!*


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats *prelude*!!!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

lovely&amazing said:


> So...not only am I back in them..I'm back in the saddle, too





inspiredgem said:


> OK, here's mine



you both look so bad assss!!!  love it!


----------



## lawgirl78

My black patent Iowa Zeppa's that I wore to the CL signing hitting the pavement on the walk home.  
Thanks to *Natassha* for the picture!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lawgirl*, love them paired with skinny jeans!


----------



## japskivt

Lovely, you are bada$$! I miss you!

Prelude, you look great!

Inspired, love that shot. You look awesome!


----------



## natassha68

Your welcome *Lawgirl*... You stop traffic in those


----------



## lilmissb

*K* you look awesome!


----------



## cfellis522

Here are my new Bourge 100 Patent boots on their debut.  It was a last minute Halloween get together to go to the Dallas Oak Lawn Halloween parade.  It was an interesting time/night.  I went as a french maid and my husband was a chef.  I figured the costume matched the boots, so it was a chance to break them in.  They were very comfy and great to walk in for a few hours.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cute costumes!  Love the boots too!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cfellis*, those boots go perfectly with the patent french maid outfit, ^_^


----------



## lilmissb

Cara you look awesome!


----------



## JuneHawk

Why isn't this a sticky???  I always have a hard time finding it!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Alright, you stunningly gorgeous CL Women....let's see some fun action shots....


----------



## lovely&amazing

Ready to get my Thanksgiving ride on....


----------



## lovely&amazing

although in hindsight...I should probably get my thanksgiving clean on! (gross mirror!)


----------



## X0X0

l&a: you look HOT!


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Thank you, *XOXO*


----------



## rdgldy

Looking good!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Swit swoooooooo* lovely *


----------



## adeana

Cute *Lovely*!


----------



## _Danielle_

*Ohhh HOT L&A*


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *lovely!* There's always time to get your clean on but only a few times to get your ride on!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *L&A*!


----------



## Zophie

Cara I love the patent boots, and your costume too!


----------



## Zophie

Here's an action shot I took at the Hornets game the other night.


----------



## adeana

Nice *Zophie*!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

loving the action shots,*lovely* and *zophie*


----------



## lilflobowl

To my twinny's wedding ceremony this morning:


----------



## labellavita27

that was the bag i wanted but i couldnt find


gheaden said:


> Wife at the train station


----------



## jancedtif

Great shots *Zophie* and *lilflobowl*!


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's my little contribution, thanks for letting me share 

Dress - Zara
Fur Collar in Brown Fox - Scarf Fur Collar 
Scarf - Hermès Coaching Carré 70
Bracelet - Hermès in Black Barenia
Bag - Hermès Kelly Pochette in Fushcia Lizzie
Shoes - CL Nude VPs

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!


----------



## dreamdoll

Beautiful!!



lilflobowl said:


> To my twinny's wedding ceremony this morning:


----------



## Zophie

lilflobowl, that picture is amazing!  It looks like something out of a magazine.

dreamdoll, I love all your colors together.  You look fab!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *jancedtif* & *Zophie*! 

*dd*, thanks  Where'd you wear your collar to!?


----------



## Nancy7

lilflobowl said:


> To my twinny's wedding ceremony this morning:


 

Love this Pic!!!


----------



## Tookata

My one and only (at least for now...he...he) Christian Louboutin






*The Infamous CL Studded Very Prive*


----------



## PANda_USC

*tookata*, your loubies are sooo beautiful!


----------



## sophiae888

what brand of jeans are those tookata love them on you with those louboutins


----------



## Tookata

PANda_USC said:


> *tookata*, your loubies are sooo beautiful!



Thanks, *PANda_USC*!  They are my very first pair of Louboutin.  They are pretty cool, I got lots of compliments.




sophiae888 said:


> what brand of jeans are those tookata love them on you with those louboutins



Hi, *sophiae888*, the jeans are by *"Kill City"*.  I bought them from Urban Outfitters.  They also have a store on Melrose Ave. in LA.


----------



## LornaLou

Wow they look exactly like the J Brand Oz skinnys as well. Really nice jeans  Love the shoes too!


----------



## kemina22

lilflobowl said:


> To my twinny's wedding ceremony this morning:



I love the dark toe nail polish!


----------



## rdgldy

*lilflobowl*, what a gorgeous photo, and I love the dark polish with your shoes!
*tookata*, I love the studded VPs.  Sorry I didn't grab them when they were available.


----------



## lilflobowl

thank you *Nancy7*, *kemina22* & *rdgldy*!!

Here's what I wore today:


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^you take the coolest photos!  love your skirt..and of course, the loubies!!


----------



## lilmissb

Great photos *lilflo!!*


----------



## lilflobowl

ooh, thanks **Magdalena** & *lilmissb*! Glad you girls like my pics


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here are a few pics of my Rouge Biancas from last night!


----------



## floridasun8

You look great *dezynrbaglaydee!*  I was so going to buy that Nanette Lepore top too, but never did.


----------



## jancedtif

*dezynrbaglaydee* you look great!  I hope you had a great time!


----------



## cfellis522

dezynrbaglaydee - those Biancas look great with the Xmas tree in the background!  Cara


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie - Still love your boots! Thanks for the compliments. Hope all is well with you! Cara



Zophie said:


> Here's an action shot I took at the Hornets game the other night.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

floridasun8 said:


> You look great *dezynrbaglaydee!* I was so going to buy that Nanette Lepore top too, but never did.


 
Thank you! I was eyeing the top for awhile and then I found it on sale at Bloomies.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thank you *jancedtif *and *cfellis522! *I had a great time but I was exhausted, I cooked for 22 family members! But I'm happy to say my Biancas were so comfy I kept them on all night


----------



## Dukeprincess

*dezynrbaglaydee*  the Biancas on you!


----------



## adeana

Love your biancas *Dezynr*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks girls!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here are my Biancas again out at a Christmas party!


----------



## kittenslingerie

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here are my Biancas again out at a Christmas party!



You look amazing!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thank you *kitten *!


----------



## Shainerocks

Love, the Biancas! You look great, *Dezi*!


----------



## Newport1

W-O-W !!! I'm speechless.  A perfect "10" if there ever was one!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thank you *Shainerocks and Newport1 ! *You girls are so sweet!!!


----------



## jancedtif

I'm under the dryer, gazing at my MBs (was supposed to be studying).


----------



## buzzytoes

Jance great pic!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Buzzy*!


----------



## brintee

OMG I LOLed at that *jance*! CLs are so distracting! haha


----------



## lilmissb

Great pic *jance!*

You look fab *dez!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you!


----------



## carlinha

OMG i have NOT been following this thread and i have missed out on a lot!!!  you all look great ladies!

*deznr* - you look AMAZING in those biancas!  SHOE TWIN!

*janced* - totally cracking me up!!!!

here's a funny one DF took... trying on shoes trying to see which one would go best with this purple mini dress i'm wearing to work holiday party on wednesday





one option...




but not sure if this will be the final pick!  STAY TUNED!!!


----------



## lilmissb

You look STUNNING *carlinha!*


----------



## shockboogie

HOTNESS, *carlinha*!!!


----------



## carlinha

awww thanks *lilmissb* & *shock*!!! 

you ladies sure know how to make a woman feel good!


----------



## shockboogie

^^Looking that goog, you better feel good, *C*!

I spy... purple lizards... Mmm...


----------



## Shainerocks

You look great, *Carlinha*! I love your dress.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

WOOOOHOOOOO HOT MAMA *carlinha!!!!!!!*


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much *brin, lilmissb and Carlinha*!  I was in a silly mood yesterday.  *Carlinha* that purple dress is so pretty!  Please let us know which shoes won!  Have a great time!


----------



## brintee

*carlinha*!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

smoking hot,*carl*


----------



## Nancy7

Love your Dress Carlinha.  I spy Galaxies and Strass?   Is your party at night?  Can you bring multiple pairs?  You have so many that are worthy.


----------



## susieserb

bambolina said:


> Great shots everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> It wore my nude Open Clic last night to the New Kids on the Block concert.
> 
> On our way to the venue. Excuse the dirty car floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let them have their turn to enjoy a little bit of the show from our amazing floor seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are keeping Donnie Wahlberg's sneakers company.



I bought these exact shoes.  Thanks for the action shot I now feel really confident about them.  I'm also thrilled you can see the tiny red tip!!


----------



## mikakaren

carlinha said:


> but not sure if this will be the final pick! STAY TUNED!!!


 
this dress is Tadashi right? I work for him... you look fabulous in this dress! I've seen many people try it on and it looks the BEST on you!!


----------



## carlinha

mikakaren said:


> this dress is Tadashi right? I work for him... you look fabulous in this dress! I've seen many people try it on and it looks the BEST on you!!



hi *mika*!  yes it is by tadashi!!!  OMG how exciting that you work for him!  i actually bought the dress online (fell in love with it on the mannequin) but it was way too big and long on me (below the knee!), so i took it to my tailor to fit the bodice and shorten the dress.  he took about 2 panels of tiers!  my jaw dropped to the floor when i came to pick the dress up.... i was like, "where's the bottom??!?!?"  :lolots:  anyway, i am so glad i bought it, i absolutely love it!  the style and color are so much fun!!!!


----------



## mikakaren

carlinha said:


> hi *mika*! yes it is by tadashi!!! OMG how exciting that you work for him! i actually bought the dress online (fell in love with it on the mannequin) but it was way too big and long on me (below the knee!), so i took it to my tailor to fit the bodice and shorten the dress. he took about 2 panels of tiers! my jaw dropped to the floor when i came to pick the dress up.... i was like, "where's the bottom??!?!?" :lolots: anyway, i am so glad i bought it, i absolutely love it! the style and color are so much fun!!!!


 
Hahah I've never met him but I've worked for him for almost two years now LOL I'll be seeing him for the first time around Christmas. oh my gosh.... all his dresses are longer than cocktail length. Everyone needs them altered. I had mine shortened by like 8 inches LOL. Wait until his Spring 2010 collection comes out. If you like short dresses/contemporary styling then you will love his new collection. It's more young and modern.


----------



## _Danielle_

great pictures Ladies
*dezyn*  love the Biancas 
*jance* 
*carlinha*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you *Danielle!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

This pics are from Friday night, we went to Villa in West LA for a birthday. Here are my black suede altadamas...they are so comfy I love them!


----------



## carlinha

^very nice *dezynr*!!!!  i share the same feelings about alta damas!!!  so comfy and leg-lengthening also!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Dani*!

*Dezy* you look great!  Love the AD's with your dress!


----------



## chaussurewhore

*janise, susie, dizy and carlinha*, love!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Carla*, already said it else but WOW!! LOVE the whole outfit! 

*dezynr*, you look fabulous! Your AD's look PEREFCT on your feet.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thank you *carlinha, jancedtif, chaussurewhore and savvysgirl!*


----------



## lily25

dezynrbaglaydee your Altadamas are TDF!

Sunday morning before DH and I hit the shops for Christmas presents. Wearing my new C'est Moi ankle boots.


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks chaussurewhore!  Looking good *lily*!


----------



## floridasun8

*Dezy* and *lily*, you both look GREAT!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

*lily* love!

moi avec monicas on any given sunday...


----------



## jancedtif

You are looking good in your Monicas *chaussurewhore*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

chaussurewhore said:


> *lily* love!
> 
> moi avec monicas on any given sunday...


 
These look sexy and gorgeous on you omg!!!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

thank you *janice and dezy*!
i wear them all year, but the weather is actually perfect for them now.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Black patent decolletes on my sister and black patent simple 70's on me at a local benefit for animals on stage for a pic with the band.


----------



## jancedtif

*Kittens* you are so lucky to have a sis who loves CLs!  Do you two trade off?


----------



## kittenslingerie

jancedtif said:


> *Kittens* you are so lucky to have a sis who loves CLs!  Do you two trade off?



Unforunately she wears a size 7 and I wear a 10.


----------



## jancedtif

Too bad, but at least you have a CL shopping buddy!  Love your Simples and her Decolletes!


----------



## kikidots

So there's not a lot of "action" going on here - but I am at work today and you can tell I am doing a lot of it....hehe....


----------



## Butterfly*

*Chaus* - Oh great! I've been trying to talk myself out of buying any OTK boots, but now I think I _NEED_ a pair!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh *Kiki* I adore that color!


----------



## bambolina

susieserb said:


> I bought these exact shoes.  Thanks for the action shot I now feel really confident about them.  I'm also thrilled you can see the tiny red tip!!



Glad you are happy with your purchase, *susieserb*! My nude Open Clic is one of my favorite pairs of Loubies. Wear them well, shoe twin!


----------



## LornaLou

It's not really an action shot but I wore my Clic Clac's indoors today and I was experimenting taking some photos of them. I'm so in love


----------



## jancedtif

Love the pics *kiki* and *lorna*!


----------



## plpc

*LornaLou*- Your clic clac's are TDF


----------



## flashy.stems

omg i love all your action shots, ladies!


----------



## bambolina

My nude Acid Python VP's on Christmas night:

Obviously NOT made for this!






Ahh... that's better!


----------



## meggyg8r

I forgot to share these.. photos of me in my Bilbao flats at the Atlantis Casino in the Bahamas (on my honeymoon last month!) We were in the Sports Book area and I snapped the photos before seeing other people get yelled at for taking pictures. I always forget that you're not supposed to take photos in casinos! Just some plain old sandals but my feet were sore from all the walking and I needed to wear flats that night!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*bambolina*, those VPs are freaking GORGEOUS!


----------



## ColdSteel

Pho with the Ballerines on the 23rd





Hassling the Christmas tree on Christmas Eve with my Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos.


----------



## tiffanyq

my first CL purchase ever so this is extra special for me. 

at a recent holiday party, i finally took my brand new marine patent you yous out to play and my darling shoes made a new hot-pink CL friend!  

photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs137.snc3/18436_673992286892_103155_38834728_3634843_n.jpg
_(special thanks to carlinha for encouraging me to take the very expensive plunge & purchase these shoes! haha) _


----------



## carlinha

tiffanyq said:


> my first CL purchase ever so this is extra special for me.
> 
> at a recent holiday party, i finally took my brand new marine patent you yous out to play and my darling shoes made a new hot-pink CL friend!
> 
> photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs137.snc3/18436_673992286892_103155_38834728_3634843_n.jpg
> _(special thanks to carlinha for encouraging me to take the very expensive plunge & purchase these shoes! haha) _



OMG I KNEW IT WAS YOU!!!!!!!!!   hi!!!  miss you!!!

we can't see the photos *tiff*!


----------



## chelleybelley

*bambolina*, seriously, i just *swoon* over your nude acid VPs... EVERYTIME i see them.  EVERYTIME.


----------



## chelleybelley

ColdSteel said:


> Pho with the Ballerines on the 23rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hassling the Christmas tree on Christmas Eve with my Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos.


 
*coldsteel*, this is just too cute!! hehe


----------



## carlinha

*coldsteel* - love your second pic!!!  too funny! 

*bambolina* - don't give me a heart attack by posting your nude acid pythons next to SNOW!!!  they are wayyyy too beautiful for that!


----------



## sumnboutme

i  the pic with the pho   i love pho...


----------



## bambolina

Loving all the action shots ladies! So many gorgeous shoes!

Thank you *meggyg8r *and *chelly*! 

*carlinha* I didn't mean to scare you like that!  I can't wait for all that snow to melt so I can actually wear my babies outside... only about what, 4 months left?


----------



## chelleybelley

carlinha said:


> *coldsteel* - love your second pic!!! too funny!
> 
> *bambolina* - don't give me a heart attack by posting your nude acid pythons next to SNOW!!!  they are wayyyy too beautiful for that!


 
 so true, *carlinha*!


----------



## tiffanyq

carlinha - oops. let me do that again. 

in some angles the shoe looks black and when it catches the light it's a shiny blue. i love it.


----------



## carlinha

tiffanyq said:


> carlinha - oops. let me do that again.
> 
> in some angles the shoe looks black and when it catches the light it's a shiny blue. i love it.



YAY *tiff*!!!   i love it!  it's a gorgeous shade of blue... who's the pink friend?  is that a CL also?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Love the blue *tiff *!!!!!!


----------



## tiffanyq

carlinha said:


> YAY *tiff*!!!   i love it!  it's a gorgeous shade of blue... who's the pink friend?  is that a CL also?



yeah hers is a pink suede CL but i don't know what style it is since i'm still new to all this.


----------



## Butterfly*

*LornaLou* - Simply Gorgeous!


----------



## tiffanyq

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love the blue *tiff *!!!!!!



thank you.


----------



## carlinha

tiffanyq said:


> yeah hers is a pink suede CL but i don't know what style it is since i'm still new to all this.



it looks like a fuxia suede declic to me


----------



## ColdSteel

Me and my Graffiti flats lusting after things we can't afford at Louis Vuitton.


----------



## bambolina

Very cute action shot *ColdSteel*! Love it!


----------



## Nancy7

Great pic *ColdSteel*!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

Sometimes in action:




My pic.


----------



## babysweetums

cool shot...i really love that scarf though =)


----------



## sumnboutme

My mom spotted CLs while we were at lunch today.  Here's her spy pic:


----------



## jancedtif

Nice pics* ColdSteel *and *ShoeLover*!  Happy New Year to you both!

Nice *Sumn*!  It's so cool that *MamaSumn* is into CLs and taking spy shots!  Happy New Year!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^Haha, I think she gave up lecturing me on how expensive they are and is now on the bandwagon.    I'm thinking of getting her some flats to get her feet wet, so to speak.

Happy New Year!!


----------



## adeana

Cute pics everyone!


----------



## X0X0

cool pic *cold steel*.

Thought that was an ad pic *shoelover*.

*Sunm* Enjoyed the spy pic. Your DM is brave to take a spy pic. And the lady is brave to hang her chanel bag behind her out of sight!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Coldsteel*, great pics!! 

Nice action shot *shoelover*

Haha *Jan*, *mammasumn*. Good one! *Sumn*, you certainly have your mother trained!!!


----------



## tivogirl

My new rose gold metallic VPs enjoying New Year's Eve! (Sorry it's a little dark.)

p.s. What's the trick for embedding a pic? I host my own site and neither HTML nor BBS


----------



## jancedtif

Can't see the pic *tivo*.


----------



## tivogirl

*jancedtif *- I just attached it. What's the trick for embedding photos? I host my own site and have it uploaded, but neither html tags or board IMG tags seem to work for me.


----------



## jancedtif

^I use Photobucket.


----------



## tivogirl

^ I'll try that!


----------



## LavenderIce

It's been such a long time since I posted any action shots.  I hope to have more CL action in 2010.    Here are my last for '09.

My blue leopard patent Pigalle 120 and my sister's hot pink Simples at a comedy show earlier this week:






My silver laminato Pin Ups, my sister's black patent YSL Tributes and my friend's sparkly pair during our night out last night for NYE


----------



## erinmiyu

*lav*, love the pics! (and yay! shoe twins on the pigalle)


----------



## carlinha

NYE 2009!




goofing with DF




trying on my friend's rocker bottom skechers :lolots::lolots:


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for the fun pics *Lav* and *carlinha*!  It looks like ya'll had fun!  Happy New Year!


----------



## luiza

@tivogirl
They are very nice but they didn't kill your feet? They look very stiff and painful.


----------



## tivogirl

^ Last night was my first time wearing them outside the house, since I just got them for Christmas. I'm not going to say they were comfortable, but I sat most of the night. There is still some breaking-in work to be done! I'm wearing them around the house today, in fact


----------



## erinmiyu

*carlinha*, you look FANTASTIC! what a fun night


----------



## carlinha

thank you *jancedtif* & *erinmiyu*!

*lav* i always love your action pics.... you and your sister look like you have so much fun together!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha and lav* loving the beautiful action shots!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Repeat dress but with my new nitos!














DH and I celebrating the New Year!


----------



## icecreamom

*dezynrbaglaydee* You look so pretty and smiley!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *icecreamom!*


----------



## christine0628

These are beautiful!  Can I ask where you bought these beauties??  



bambolina said:


> My nude Acid Python VP's on Christmas night:
> 
> Obviously NOT made for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh... that's better!


----------



## belindiana

My No Barre :


----------



## LavenderIce

My sister wearing YSL Tributes and I (Barbie pink Decocolico) at the San Jose Improv waiting for Jo Koy to come on:






My Decocolico "on stage"


----------



## shockboogie

LavenderIce said:


> My sister wearing YSL Tributes and I (Barbie pink Decocolico) at the San Jose Improv waiting for Jo Koy to come on:



I love this shot of the two of you!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks shock!  Our goal for 2010 is take more pictures of us, just not our shoes, but I'm going to be completely incapable of not taking picutres of my CLs.


----------



## bambolina

christine0628 said:


> These are beautiful!  Can I ask where you bought these beauties??



Thank you christine! 
I bought them from Holt Renfrew in Montreal.


----------



## chelleybelley

Love the pics, *Lav*!  And Jo Koy is hilarious!!


----------



## roussel

dezynrbaglaydee i love that outfit with the nitos!  i thought those shoes are hard to wear but you carry them so well! i love love it!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks chelleybelly!  Yes, Jo Koy is freakin' hilarious!  Great material and thinks fast on the fly.  His Nikes last night had red soles.  I wanted to take an action shot with him.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

roussel said:


> dezynrbaglaydee i love that outfit with the nitos! i thought those shoes are hard to wear but you carry them so well! i love love it!


 
thanks *roussel *!


----------



## sobe2009

dezynrbaglaydee, Love your nitos and you are so pretty!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

oh *sobe *you're so sweet thank u!


----------



## ColdSteel

LavenderIce said:


> My sister wearing YSL Tributes and I (Barbie pink Decocolico) at the San Jose Improv waiting for Jo Koy to come on:



What a great color!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks *ColdSteel.*


----------



## susieserb

carlinha said:


> NYE 2009!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goofing with DF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying on my friend's rocker bottom skechers :lolots::lolots:



No No NO put those fabulous flaming shoes back on!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

very cute *lav* - i love how you and your sister always seem to be doing fabulous things!


----------



## carlinha

susieserb said:


> No No NO put those fabulous flaming shoes back on!!!!!!!!



hehehe no worries *susie* they went RIGHT BACK ON!!!!


----------



## susieserb

sumnboutme said:


> My mom spotted CLs while we were at lunch today.  Here's her spy pic:



Do you what I adore about this picture.  Some gal, with awesome fashion sense, has no idea how impacting she is to other women around the world.  She's just eating her lunch clueless while we go oooooh, ahhhhhh, how pretty.

This teaches us all that when we go out, to look our best when the opportunity arises~


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Aqua HP's at work yesterday...

Well apparently my picture is too big, but it's the shoes that are my avatar...


----------



## surlygirl

pic as my siblings and I were leaving a holiday party in Ohio ... it was the end of the night so I was tipsy and tired! of course my brother snapped a pic! I wasn't driving though so no worries!


----------



## sara999

looking hot as always sweet surly!!!

lav i know we're supposed to be admiring your decoloccios...(sp??) but evertime you post a picture's of your sister's YSL black tribs i go NUTS with jealous!!! ugh i want so bad!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

*surly*--I love when you post.  Pics no pics, as long as you're talking, I'm listening.  Or in this case, as long as you're writing, I'm reading.  

*sara*--You can admire my sister's YSLs and ignore my Decoclicos if you wish.  She makes me want a pair too.


----------



## carlinha

great *blondebarbie* 

TOO cute *surly*!!!  is that ICE and SNOW i see underneath your CLs????  BRAVE GIRL!

here's a sneak pic... a dear friend of mine got married in *samira strass* also (my future wedding shoe!!!)


----------



## LavenderIce

That's beautiful carlinha!


----------



## nancypants

sumnboutme said:


> My mom spotted CLs while we were at lunch today.  Here's her spy pic:



studded cl's, classic flap, the chic blazer.... she's a rockin' fashionista...with a ninja bun! loves it!


----------



## surlygirl

LavenderIce said:


> *surly*--I love when you post. Pics no pics, as long as you're talking, I'm listening. Or in this case, as long as you're writing, I'm reading.


 
awwww, *Lav*! 

you know I can't get enough of you and your sis! you go the best places and you wear the best shoes! "does it get any better than that?" - in my best Chandler whine! 

and to think I wasn't going to post that pic because I think my bum looks a bit "junky"!


----------



## LavenderIce

surlygirl said:


> awwww, *Lav*!
> 
> you know I can't get enough of you and your sis! you go the best places and you wear the best shoes! "does it get any better than that?" - in my best Chandler whine!
> 
> and to think I wasn't going to post that pic because I think my bum looks a bit "junky"!


 
I love your endless Friends references.  And, no your bum doesn't look junky, but what would be wrong with that.


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, omg, I can never get enough of the samira in ab strass, ::Swoons:: Perfect for her wedding and your wedding!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Owwwww! Looking hot *surly!* 

Man, that picture is gorgeous *Carlinha!*


----------



## carlinha

here's my contribution "loo" shot! 
grey python nabuck alta damas in action!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ lol!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hahahahahha!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks for making sure the toilet was clean, LOL


----------



## lulabee

Yay for "loo" shots!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

LOl, Carlinha, you made me laugh.


----------



## ceseeber

goofing off with my favorite fuzzy friend, Roman


----------



## lilmissb

^ Cute *ceese!*

Love the loo shot *C!!!*


----------



## babysweetums

awwwe i have 2 labs!! i love that shot =)


----------



## babysweetums

carlinha lol i thought that was a excersise machine at first glace =) funny shot!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Carlinha!


----------



## rdgldy

*cesee*, I love your action shots!  Roman is so sweet.


----------



## kittenslingerie

ceseeber said:


> goofing off with my favorite fuzzy friend, Roman



I love your dog's pink nose, he's adorable! Which shoes are you wearing in the first pic?


----------



## sobe2009

*Carlinha*: Way too funny 
*Ceseeber*: Cutest pic ever


----------



## Shainerocks

Ceseeber, Roman is very cute. You are very lucky to have him.


----------



## ceseeber

thank you all! You guys are absolutely right Roman is super cute and he puts up with all my shoe photos....the first pair is my DIY yoyo dorado strass


----------



## kittenslingerie

ceseeber said:


> thank you all! You guys are absolutely right Roman is super cute and he puts up with all my shoe photos....the first pair is my DIY yoyo dorado strass



I love your DIY yoyo's, very nice work!


----------



## sumnboutme

*cesee *- ur dog is so adorable!

*carlinha *- i've missed the loo shots!!!


----------



## CMP86

You guys are all so cute! I have only worn mine out once and don't have pictures from it. There will hopefully be some soon.


----------



## Dukeprincess

CLs out and about during Restaurant Week....

*Aikandy* in Pigalles 120, *Surlygirl* in C'est Moi booties and *Duke* in Micro booties.


----------



## LavenderIce

*Duke*-*Aikandy* &*sweetSurl*y--I love those kind of action shots the most, when tpfers get together.


----------



## sumnboutme

LavenderIce said:


> *Duke*-*Aikandy* &*sweetSurl*y--I love those kind of action shots the most, when tpfers get together.



me too!!


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> CLs out and about during Restaurant Week....
> 
> *Aikandy* in Pigalles 120, *Surlygirl* in C'est Moi booties and *Duke* in Micro booties.


  Hey ladies!  I just love your action shot and your shoes!  I hope you all had a grand time!


----------



## sobe2009

*Duke, Aikandy and Surlygirl:* Cool action shot girls ^ so good TPFers together.


----------



## phiphi

awesome action pic *duke, aikandy & surly*! hope you ladies had fun!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks ladies


----------



## mal

awesome, you guys! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Aikandy

Thanks, we had a ball!....I  my real life virtual friends
LOL





phiphi said:


> awesome action pic *duke, aikandy & surly*! hope you ladies had fun!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I see you SurlyGirl


----------



## LornaLou

Here are photos of my Cramberry Declics at my brothers birthday meal last night


----------



## yousofine

Dukeprincess said:


> CLs out and about during Restaurant Week....
> 
> *Aikandy* in Pigalles 120, *Surlygirl* in C'est Moi booties and *Duke* in Micro booties.



That's so nice and cute! 

I want a tpf-cl-buddy, meet ups and signing in Denmark too!


----------



## yousofine

And Lorna!! They are AMAZING!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Lorna*!


----------



## Shainerocks

Lorna, your Declics are amazing!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you  I was staring at the colour all the time as they had those funny spotlights so they looked sparkly


----------



## Kamilla850

This is an action shot of my patent lova pigalles taken during a boudoir photoshoot that I did as a wedding gift for DH.


----------



## babysweetums

hot hot hot kamilla what a lucky husband you have!


----------



## rdgldy

*kamilla,* whoa!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*kamilla* that is hot hot hot!


----------



## surlygirl

*kamilla *-  gorgeous!!!


----------



## cts900

*Kamilla*, I definitely feel like I need to step up my game for my DH after seeing that gorgeous pic!  Wowza!  :girlwhack:


----------



## PANda_USC

*kamilla*, omg your boudoir shot is amazing!! HOTNESSS!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh snap *Kamilla* this is amazing!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Kamilla850 said:


> This is an action shot of my patent lova pigalles taken during a boudoir photoshoot that I did as a wedding gift for DH.



Nice shot! Love the white clean background as well as your great/sexy pose!


----------



## YaYa3

*kamilla,*


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy Legs Batman!! That is HOT *kamilla*!!! Wowza


----------



## BellaShoes

*Bianca's* on Valentine's Day....






*SOM1 Strass* at the Office...
(ps. SOM1's are amazingly comfortable... all day CLs!)


----------



## rdgldy

The biancas are so fabulous!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you ladies!  I thought that CLs were perfectly appropriate for boudoir photos.  The photographer was very talented and took some gorgeous shots but this was the least risque.  
Bella, your Som 1 Strass is amazing, what a gorgeous shoe, where did you find them?  I love your Biancas as well, perfect for Vday.


----------



## LavenderIce

*Kamilla*--The Lova Pigalle is an excellent choice for a boudoir shot!

Bella--Your Som1 strass and Biancas are fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *rdgldy, kamilla* and *lav*...

*Kamilla*, I bought the SOM1 brand new off eBay and the strass I did myself!!!!


----------



## roussel

Kamilla those pigalles are fierce!  Loving the boudoir photo too.
Bella, those Biancas are the perfect color! I love Rouge.  And the SOM1 can totally go for the office.  Love them!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*Kamilla* - WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## amazigrace

*kamilla,* ... um... triple, quadruple WOWSERS!!!!

*bella,* love your biancas. The color is fabulous!!!

*carlina,* I almost puked when I first saw your
toilet pic. Then I saw your beautiful shoe, and I didn't!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

I've missed a few here!

Pretty *Lorna!*

Good gosh *kam!!!*  You have some HOT legs there!!!

*Bella* love both shoe shots! The som1's....


----------



## savvysgirl

Love cramberry *Lorna*! 

*Kam*!!! Insanely beautiful shot as are your legs!! 

*Bella*, i am now a rouge Bianca lover from your first shot of them and those Som1s, fabulous!


----------



## meggyg8r

Gorgeous photo, *Kam*!!

Love the Biancas and the Som1s, *Bella*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies!! I am so happy I bought the Rouge!

I keep falling all over *karwood's* bianca pics, they are fabulous!


----------



## icecreamom

*Camilla* Hot, sexy and classy!


----------



## Ilgin

Kamilla850 said:


> This is an action shot of my patent lova pigalles taken during a boudoir photoshoot that I did as a wedding gift for DH.


 
Just Wooow! This is a wonderful piece of art!


----------



## Baggaholic

Kamilla850 said:


> This is an action shot of my patent lova pigalles taken during a boudoir photoshoot that I did as a wedding gift for DH.



Wow...  I think I just got my first girl crush! More! More! Sexy momma!


----------



## sara999

hot damn kam, you've got some looooooooooooooong legs!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you ladies for all the sweet comments   Boudoir photos were so much fun, I have a few others that feature the pigalles which I will post later.  For anyone considering  doing this for your man, I say go for it because DH said that it was the best gift that he has ever received.


----------



## meggyg8r

Kamilla850 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the sweet comments   Boudoir photos were so much fun, I have a few others that feature the pigalles which I will post later.  For anyone considering  doing this for your man, I say go for it because DH said that it was the best gift that he has ever received.



I always thought about doing them but it's just so not me OR DH. I absolutely LOVE other peoples' shots and think they are such a cool gift!! I can't wait to see a few more of yours!! I bet they are just as stunning as the one you posted!


----------



## needloub

*Kamilla*, you have the best photo of your CLs in action!!!  You got some legs on you, girl!


----------



## noah8077

Went to a dinner event with my mom....she was enjoying what was on the table, I was enjoying what was underneath!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ love it *Noah!*


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous *noah!*


----------



## rdgldy

noah8077 said:


> Went to a dinner event with my mom....she was enjoying what was on the table, I was enjoying what was underneath!!


*Noah*, I want more pictures!!


----------



## noah8077

Rdgldy, this is the only other one I have.....my mom in the yellow, won the contest!


----------



## rdgldy

1.  What is that?
2. More shoes, silly!


----------



## noah8077

It is drinking wine out of a Bota (sp?) bag. The point is to chug as much wine that you can out of the bag without spilling it out of your mouth.

I didn't take my camera, and that was the only picture I could take on the sly!  Sorry


----------



## BellaShoes

Perfect noah!


----------



## rdgldy

I thought it looked like some kind of rodent, LOL!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Great photo *noah!* Even better is the activity in which they are engaged in!!!


----------



## cts900

noah8077 said:


> It is drinking wine out of a Bota (sp?) bag. The point is to chug as much wine that you can out of the bag without spilling it out of your mouth.



That is hilarious :lolots:! And the shoes are beautiful...


----------



## meggyg8r

Some of you on FB have seen one of these photos already, but this is me trying out the Youplis after they arrived at work!


----------



## katran26

^ these are so lovely, I can't get enough of seeing pics of these! love them


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks, *katran*! I forgot I had these on my phone so I figured I would share! They are pretty crappy quality because of the lighting, but oh well, you get the point.


----------



## kett

I fell in love with your Youplis all over again. So stunning.


----------



## elfgirl

Nude Triclos trapped in a global team meeting.


----------



## flowergirly

elfgirl said:


> Nude Triclos trapped in a global team meeting.


Such great looking shoes.


----------



## meggyg8r

kett said:


> I fell in love with your Youplis all over again. So stunning.


 
thank you!


----------



## shockboogie

They are so lovely on you, meggy!


----------



## meggyg8r

shockboogie said:


> They are so lovely on you, meggy!


 
Thank you!


----------



## elfgirl

*meggy*, is this the first trip out for the Youplis?  They are as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## meggyg8r

elfgirl said:


> *meggy*, is this the first trip out for the Youplis? They are as gorgeous as ever!


 
Thank you!!! And, well sort of. Those pics were taken quite a few days ago.. I just never got around to uploading them since they were on my phone. LOL. I wore them around the office for a little while when I got them to make sure they fit and everything. I haven't *truly* worn them out yet, though! I think I'm going to wear them out to dinner this weekend. 

BTW- love your Triclos! What a classy shoe.


----------



## PANda_USC

*meggy*, the youplis are just beyond words...so gorgeous girl!


----------



## kml2887

*Meggy*, the Youplis are amazing!!! I saw them posted in the deals thread and was trying to convince myself I could make a whole size too big work   They look so fabulous on you!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *PANda *and *kml*!!

*kml*, they are very TTS so rest assured that they definitely would have been too big on you!!


----------



## BellaShoes

The last few pages should be renamed as *Your CL's at WORK*!! 

Love the Youplis *Meggy*... TDF!
*Elf.*.. ah yes, the global meeting... at least you can look at your pretty shoes!

Here are my Tiger Decolletes at Work... *speaking quietly*, ran off to the ladies room for a pic because my cube is in eyeshot of the Veep's office :ninja:


----------



## missgigi

this is me over the summer ..after having my toes minxed


----------



## flashy.stems

^ those looks amazing, missgigi!


----------



## missgigi

flashy.stems said:


> ^ those looks amazing, missgigi!



thx hun


----------



## clothingguru

belindiana said:


> My No Barre :
> View attachment 981071
> 
> 
> View attachment 981090



SHOE TWIN!!!! Love these !! Look great on you with what your wearing !


----------



## PANda_USC

the four CL pairs I brought to Vegas.."in action" aka hanging out in the Suite's bathroom, lol


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks, *Bella*! Your tiger decolletes are sooooo pretty!!

*PANda*,


----------



## lulabee

PANda_USC said:


> the four CL pairs I brought to Vegas.."in action" aka hanging out in the Suite's bathroom, lol


 I die I died I'm dead!!!  Gorgeous PANda!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks meggy!

Gorgeous PANda!


----------



## lilmissb

*meggy!*

Too cute *elf!*

Love it *Bella!*

Love the nail polish *missgigi*

AWESOME lineup *Panda!!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*meggy*, thank you sweetie!

*lula*, merci beaucoup!!

*bella*, thank you hun!

*lilmissb*, thank you! They all decided to hang out in front of the bathroom mirror to gaze at themselves, : P


----------



## lilmissb

^ I would too if I were that pretty!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissb said:


> *meggy!*
> 
> Too cute *elf!*
> 
> Love it *Bella!*
> 
> Love the nail polish *missgigi*
> 
> AWESOME lineup *Panda!!*


 
 I looooooooooooooove them!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee




----------



## meggyg8r

LOVE your Nitos!!!!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

dezynrbaglaydee said:


>



Wow, you're so pretty! Love the black suede with your outfit.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thanks *meggy *and *kittens!!! *so sweet!


----------



## PANda_USC

*dezynr*, you look so glam and lovely!!! Look at those legs!! I like how you paired the nitos with the cobalt blue/floral top!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Looking fabulous *dez!* Looks like you ahd a great time.


----------



## cts900

*dez*, you look fabulous and happy!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Looking gorgeous, Ladies!

Here's me this past weekend...

*DvF 'Erosa' Dress*
*Very Prive*


----------



## meggyg8r

Love that dress, *lilo*!!! Is that the one I recently saw Rachel Bilson wearing??


----------



## ilovemylilo

meggyg8r:  yes!


----------



## meggyg8r

ilovemylilo said:


> meggyg8r:  yes!



You look amazing in it!! It's such a gorgeous dress.


----------



## ilovemylilo

thank you! thank you! thank you!


----------



## b00mbaka

You ladies look great! This is most definitely my favorite thread. I love all of the "loo pix", under table, office bathroom, and ladies night out pix! Kamilla's sexy bedpost picture is now in my top 5!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ilovemylilo*, that dress is an amazing mixture of colors! Your VPs match it perfectly!


----------



## carlinha

oh ladies you all look gorgeous!!!

*dez* were you able to meet up with anyone from TPF?  shoe shopping expeditions?


----------



## lilmissb

Love the erosa dress *lilo!* Mags also has the same dress.


----------



## LavenderIce

My sister and I went on a road trip to SoCal for *wantmore*'s twins' first birthday.  We met up with *socalboo* there too.  Since the party was at a park, no one wore CLs, but here are some shots from our hotel and when we went out.

The CL line up at the hotel--

(L-R) My Graffiti Pigalle 120, blue leopard patent Pigalle 120, purple lizard VP (I exchanged my pair for the next size up.)  Followed by my sister's hot pink patent Simple and oxblood patent Bianca.







We carried flip flops in the dust bags in our B-bags.  






Our nights out:


----------



## LavenderIce

For my birthday last week, my sister and I went to Vegas. 

My sister and her hot pink Simples on a people mover @ LAS:






Our first night out--Camel croc Yoyo Zeppa and oxblood Bianca






Second night out--MC glitter RonRon and purple lizard VP






Not an action shot, but I wore my Cosmo python Alta Dama on my bday with my HG DVF Wagner dress. Yes, I had a HG dress. 






On our last night, our feet were swollen from the flying, drinking and tons of walking so we wore our "comfy" CLs--hot pink Simple and grey canvas Jessica, one of my birthday buys.


----------



## lilmissb

Looks like you had so much fun *Lav!* Love all the action shots. That DVF is gorgeous.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Nice!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks *lilmissb*!  We had a blast! I'm trying to make an effort to wear my CLs more.


----------



## b00mbaka

Lav!!!! After envying ur relationship w/ your sis for a LONG time, I can finally say I'm a part of your family (well shoe twin, that is)! I didn't know that we have the same pigalles! Yippeeeeee


----------



## meggyg8r

GREAT action shots, *Lav*!!! Looks like you've had sooooo much fun the past few weeks!


----------



## lilmissb

I need to do that too *Lav* but the thought of breaking in shoes makes me shudder especially when I know it might be painful!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

those action shots *Lav!*  I have HG dresses too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *lilo!* Looking good lady! 

Seems like you had an amazing time *dezy!* You are gorgeous!


----------



## amazigrace

*lav,* love your pictures of all
the shoes - they're beautiful. You
remind me of when *yaya*
and I go shopping or out together
and both have on our CLs. It's
so much fun, isn't it, having someone
to share all the excitement with? We
have so much fun!


----------



## surlygirl

you know how much I am loving the action shots of you and sister, *Lav*! you girls sure know how to have a good time! you look absolutely gorgeous in that amazing DVF dress. happy belated birthday, sweetheart!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you girls for the love!  



b00mbaka said:


> Lav!!!! After envying ur relationship w/ your sis for a LONG time, I can finally say I'm a part of your family (well shoe twin, that is)! I didn't know that we have the same pigalles! Yippeeeeee


 
It is so nice to see you here again *boom*!  You're one of my inspirations for getting the blue leopard Pigalles.  Your shot with the green skirt is unforgettable!  In fact, any of your actions are are unforgettable.  Once I learn how to roll like you, it's over.



meggyg8r said:


> GREAT action shots, *Lav*!!! Looks like you've had sooooo much fun the past few weeks!


 
Thanks *meggy*!  It was so much fun, it's going to be hard to go back to work.



lilmissb said:


> I need to do that too *Lav* but the thought of breaking in shoes makes me shudder especially when I know it might be painful!!!


 
Pain?  My sister wore Simples on the plane, then Biancas once we landed.  We walked all over in our CLs.  Add the flying, drinking and walking our feet were SWOLLEN for the entire duration of our trip.  Our feet were in excrutiating pain by the end of each night.  That's why we carry flip flops if we can.  I was going hardcore on the strip in my CLs.  I treated myself to a pedi when I got home.


Dukeprincess said:


> those action shots *Lav!* I have HG dresses too!


 
Glad to know I'm not the only one.  It's only happened that one time, so I thought I was weird.



amazigrace said:


> *lav,* love your pictures of all
> the shoes - they're beautiful. You
> remind me of when *yaya*
> and I go shopping or out together
> and both have on our CLs. It's
> so much fun, isn't it, having someone
> to share all the excitement with? We
> have so much fun!


 
Thanks *amazigrace*!  It's a blessing to share the fun and excitement of CLs with your sister.



surlygirl said:


> you know how much I am loving the action shots of you and sister, *Lav*! you girls sure know how to have a good time! you look absolutely gorgeous in that amazing DVF dress. happy belated birthday, sweetheart!


 
Thank you sweet *surly*!  Every time I post one of our action pics, I think of you.  One day you and I will have an action shot of our own, even if it's us in our geriatric shoes.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lavender*, ahhh, looks like you had so much fun! I love all of the action shots. I was in Vegas too! Were you there last weekend? And I brought my purple lizzies too and did a line-ip shot in the suite's bathroom! Where did you stay!?!? Did you go to TAO?!?!!? Maybe we crossed paths!!!! ^_^


----------



## LavenderIce

*PANda*, I was there Tuesday-Friday and stayed at Encore.  I was at the boutique on Tuesday night and Thursday in the early afternoon.  No, my old, granny Lav self did not go to Tao.    They would have turned me away at the door.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Lav*, awww don't say that about yourself! And and I was at the boutique Thursday too!! What did you snag other than the wedge boots?!?!?Vegas has some amazing shopping!

Meow! Glad you had a fun time..and I wish I could share my shoe lust with my sisters...


----------



## sara999

lav i love when you and your sister post action shots, i wish my sister wore CLs, we could do that too!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

PANda_USC said:


> *Lav*, awww don't say that about yourself! And and I was at the boutique Thursday too!! What did you snag other than the wedge boots?!?!?Vegas has some amazing shopping!
> 
> Meow! Glad you had a fun time..and I wish I could share my shoe lust with my sisters...


 
I got some non-CLs.  



sara999 said:


> lav i love when you and your sister post action shots, i wish my sister wore CLs, we could do that too!!!


 
aww, *sara*, I wish she did too!  But, you've got your CL wearing tpf friends to go into the private room at Mount St., Harrods, Harvey Nicks, etc.  that's fun too!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW!! Love the shots *Lav*...I am sure you and Sis (and PANda!!!) were the best dressed feet in Vegas...SF took over Vegas for the week!

How do you like the canvas wedge boot? I am interested in the slouch effect... perhaps during our play day?


----------



## carlinha

*lav*, i always love yours and your sis' action shots!  you guys seem so close, i love it.  and i am sure you would not have been turned away at tao....


----------



## lilmissb

LavenderIce said:


> Pain? My sister wore Simples on the plane, then Biancas once we landed. We walked all over in our CLs. Add the flying, drinking and walking our feet were SWOLLEN for the entire duration of our trip. Our feet were in excrutiating pain by the end of each night. That's why we carry flip flops if we can. I was going hardcore on the strip in my CLs. I treated myself to a pedi when I got home.


    OUCH!

And why would you have been turned away from Tao?? Don't talk silly talk!!


----------



## jancedtif

Wow *Lav*, I really do love your actions shots!  Looks like you and your sister had a grand time!!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> WOW!! Love the shots *Lav*...I am sure you and Sis (and PANda!!!) were the best dressed feet in Vegas...SF took over Vegas for the week!
> 
> How do you like the canvas wedge boot? I am interested in the slouch effect... perhaps during our play day?


 
Thanks *Bella*!  I love the Jessicas!  I've wanted a slouchy CL boot for a long time.  I want to wear them in place of Uggs to feel more well put together.



carlinha said:


> *lav*, i always love yours and your sis' action shots! you guys seem so close, i love it. and i am sure you would not have been turned away at tao....


 
We might seem close in our action shots, but trust me, it's a good thing our trips are only 2-3 days at a time.  What you don't see is us wanting to pull each other's hair out.  :boxing:  During out fights when we were kids our parents used to say, "do you want us to give you boxing gloves?"  As long as we're both rested, hydrated and fed, we'll get along.  Lack of sleep, thirst and hunger make us impatient with each other.




lilmissb said:


> OUCH!
> 
> And why would you have been turned away from Tao?? Don't talk silly talk!!


 
Because I'm an old cow!



jancedtif said:


> Wow *Lav*, I really do love your actions shots! Looks like you and your sister had a grand time!! Thank you so much for sharing!


 
Thanks *jance*!  Every time I see my sister's oxblood Biancas I think of you.


----------



## clothingguru

*wow im so behind! *EVERYONE look sso beautiful! Great shoe choices with outfits ladies!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Love the action shots, *Lav*!
And Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## kikidots

LavenderIce said:


> *PANda*, I was there Tuesday-Friday and stayed at Encore.  I was at the boutique on Tuesday night and Thursday in the early afternoon.  No, my old, granny Lav self did not go to Tao.    They would have turned me away at the door.



Hehe...I was in Vegas those days too also staying at the Encore!! Such a small world... I went to the Boutique Tuesday night as well and again on Wednesday night. So crazy!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> oh ladies you all look gorgeous!!!
> 
> *dez* were you able to meet up with anyone from TPF?  shoe shopping expeditions?



No I didn't but I had a great time on some solo shopping expeditions!

Lav- love all your pics! I have the same DVF dress and I LOVE it!

Lili- love the DVF dress!

Thank you all for the sweet compliments! I had a great time in NYC and the nitos got A LOT of attention and compliments.


----------



## elfgirl

Jaws in the wild!


----------



## hydrohoki

Lovely!


----------



## Newport1

Where in NYC is that?  Uber cool!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


>


----------



## missgigi

i had to put on my new babies for a test run around the house


----------



## PANda_USC

*missgigi*, lookin' goooodd!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Newport1 said:


> Where in NYC is that? Uber cool!


 
It's at the Gansevoort Hotel


----------



## Sharkbait

On my way to the Addy Advertising Awards....


----------



## icecreamom

I love it *sharkbait*


----------



## PANda_USC

*sharkbait*, cls, HL, and chanel clutch?!!Wonderful combination!


----------



## mal

Oooh, *sharkbait*! Smokin'!
*missgigi*, sweeett!!!


----------



## Newport1

Haven't been there yet!  Thanks for the tip.  BTW, you look/ed AMAZING!!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> It's at the Gansevoort Hotel


----------



## Sharkbait

At a friends wedding...right now!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sharkbait*, lovely!! And congrats to your friend!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sharkbait- *both of your latest action shots are fab! Love your Chanel clutch too! congrats to your friend!

*newport1- *thank you!


----------



## Newport1

Did you stay there, and if so how were the rooms?  



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> It's at the Gansevoort Hotel


----------



## BellaShoes

Great shots dezy and shark!


----------



## lolitablue

*Shark*, love the wedding picture!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Very cute *sharkbait!*!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*shark* I'm loving that shot of your loubs and her dress!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*newport1- *no we didn't stay there, haven't seen the rooms. sorry!

Thanks *bella!*


----------



## Newport1

I see.  Too bad I didn't know you were going to be in Manhattan.  I keep an apartment there and it's unused a big part of the year.  In Fall the view of Central Park is TDF.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *newport1- *no we didn't stay there, haven't seen the rooms. sorry!
> 
> Thanks *bella!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Newport1 said:


> I see.  Too bad I didn't know you were going to be in Manhattan.  I keep an apartment there and it's unused a big part of the year.  In Fall the view of Central Park is TDF.


Wow Newport that's amazing! I was lucky enough to be joining my friend on her business trip so we stayed at the Ritz Central Park.  What a gorgeous view! I will definitley let you know next time!


----------



## Newport1

Been to the Ritz many a time.  Yes, incredible views.  I'm on CPW so it's from a different angle, but just as lovely.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wow Newport that's amazing! I was lucky enough to be joining my friend on her business trip so we stayed at the Ritz Central Park.  What a gorgeous view! I will definitley let you know next time!


----------



## b00mbaka

I took these before I left DC: 

(sorry they are all so dark, I only remember to outfit pix when I'm in parking lots for some strange reason)

















This is from my send-off party in NY:


----------



## jancedtif

Now check you out,* b00m*!!!  I've missed seeing you action shots!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## b00mbaka

These are in Ghana:










*This last one is more bootypad action than CL action but you get the point! LOL!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Janced!


----------



## mal

Awesome pics, *b00m!!!* Looking at them is like taking a mini vacation


----------



## surlygirl

*b00m*! love all of your action pics, dear! I forgot about the bootypad!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

*b00m*--You take the *BEST* action shots *EVER*!


----------



## Stephanie***

*b00mbaka* - SHOE TWIN!! those *mads* are so lovely! Love the mads!! You look great   I adore your dress in the second and third pics. Your pigalle are awesome! 

I love your boots *dezynrbaglaydee!* I love them!

*Elfgirl* your JAWS are awesome!


----------



## lulabee

*b00m*!! Love them all! You have legs for days girl!

I remember the whole "bootypad" thing LMAO!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Great pics b00m!!

Thanks Stephanie!

Newport- I bet the view is amazing from all sides!


----------



## roussel

boom gorgeous legs!!!  fun outfits too.  good to see you model the mads.  can't wait for my MMs to get  here


----------



## PANda_USC

*BOOM*, omgoodness you have such amazing photos! You look fabulous with your friends and strewn across a car, LOL. Beautiful shoes too, :Wink::


----------



## lilmissb

I forgot what great pics you take *b00m!* Nice to see you're still rocking the CL's in Ghana. LOL at the bootypad thing, that was hilarious!!! Come back more often we miss you


----------



## clothingguru

*boom*!!!!! hot stuff! awesome pics! you look great! rockin the cls very well


----------



## mistyknightwin

b00mbaka said:


> I took these before I left DC:


 Valentineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! you look Swexy!!!  You are so pretty!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*B00m*!!!! You and your booty pads are back!! Loving how your rocking those Mads straight away. Fabulous as ever 

P.S - i want your graffiti clichys!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

wearing my Navy suede bianca for my protoflio pic


----------



## clothingguru

sweetiemermaid said:


> wearing my Navy suede bianca for my protoflio pic



you look gorgeous!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

clothingguru said:


> you look gorgeous!




thanks Dear


----------



## hydrohoki

sweetiemermaid, you look amazing. May I ask where the dress is from? It's TDF!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

hydrohoki said:


> sweetiemermaid, you look amazing. May I ask where the dress is from? It's TDF!



thanks Dear! the dress is Docle & Gabbana black label


----------



## lilmissb

Love the pic *sweetmermaid!*


----------



## mal

*sweetiemermaid,* gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great action shots *b00m*!! Looks like you ladies were having a fabulous time!


----------



## BellaShoes

*sweetie*.... mmmmm , bianca..... you look great!


----------



## babysweetums

beautiful sweet! and i love your mads boom....im late to the game whats up with the booty pad???


----------



## rdgldy

Oh, *boom*-I miss the booty pad!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
Never heard of that!
LOL


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sweetie *you look amazing!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehehe!!!


----------



## clothingguru

_lilmissb:_ so funny! Relaxing...love it! Those look fabulous on you BTW!!!!! wow!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *CG!*


----------



## annaspanna33

Haha, aww I love it *lilmiss*!! Gorgeous pedi too


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *anna!* It's a really bright pink (not that you can see it that well in the picture) called Smoochie from CND.


----------



## rdgldy

Love them*, lilmiss*!!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *lilmissb*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

TOO CUTE *miss b!*


----------



## kett

Haha so cute lilmissb - love the shoes. Now tell them to get back to work!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *rdgldy*, *jance*, *Duke* & *kett!*


----------



## mal

so sexy, *lilmiss!*


----------



## **shoelover**

stunning pics and shoes!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lilmiss *love the pic beautiful!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks mal, surly, lula, stephanie, lav, dezynr, bella, savvys, clothingguru, lilmissb, MY VALENTINE, panda, roussel, babysweet, and rdgldy.

For those of you in the dark, bootypads are like pushup bras for the boo-tay! It lifts and plumps my gluteus minimus when I need it to be maximus. And this bionic butt is getting A LOT of action while Im here since EVERYONE (men, old women, even kids) seem to have bodacious booties. It has to be something in the water, maybe I should start drinking the tap... But anyway! LOL! I found these:

A better picture of LavenderIce's fav outfit:






And me not getting the memo at my friend's wedding to take a serious picture:


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *mal*, *shoelover* & *dez!!* 

Love the non-serious pic *b00m!* I envy you having SG's.


----------



## PANda_USC

*boom*, those pigalles with that clutch=


----------



## ikaesmallz

dezynrbaglaydee said:


>



so beautiful!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thank you *ikaesmallz*


----------



## BellaShoes

great photo lilmiss!!

So, I have to ask... has anyone been 'caught' in the act of taking your 'action' shot?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Bella!* I have to say my MD walked by about 2 seconds after I put my feet down!!! ush:


----------



## BellaShoes

I have had many a close call in my cubicle


----------



## Sharkbait

Mum and I seeing Alice in Wonderland last night!


----------



## Sharkbait

lilmissb said:


> Hehehehehe!!!



LOVE this photo..and the shoes, of course!! 

How do you do the polaroid look?


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Dezy*!!

*Shark* how cute!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

How fun Shark... you were CL twins with Mom!


----------



## Shainerocks

Love the pics,* Shark* & *Lilmissb*.


----------



## miss alice

lilmissb said:


> Hehehehehe!!!




LOVE this!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

great pic *shark! *hope you enjoyed the movie!


----------



## cts900

Sharkbait said:


> Mum and I seeing Alice in Wonderland last night!




I love this shot!


----------



## cts900

Does it count as "in action" if you are wearing your decolzeps on a rainy day while grading papers and watching the Independent Spirit Awards during your kids' naptime?  tee hee ....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yes!


----------



## clothingguru

*sharkbait!* cute pic of you and your mom! and of coarse..gorgeous CL's!

*cts:* F COARSE it counts!!! haha you are looking fabulous with your CL's at work!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*cts*- 

They're looking fabulous!!


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> Does it count as "in action" if you are wearing your decolzeps on a rainy day while grading papers and watching the Independent Spirit Awards during your kids' naptime?  tee hee ....


 and btw, they are beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

Not so much 'IN ACTION'... more like _CL's at Rest_ 

Leopard Miss Boxe... home reading in the sunshine....


----------



## cts900

Thanks *clothing, jance, louboutinlawyer*, and *dez*!  You made my day .

*Bella*, I am obsessed with the Miss Boxe style....LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## lilmissb

BellaShoes said:


> I have had many a close call in my cubicle


LOL! At least we haven't been caught yet!

Nice action shot *Shark!*

Thanks *Shark*, *Shaine* & *miss alice!*

Love the shots *cts* & *Bella!!!* Love the table and sofa shots!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks cts and lilmissb!


----------



## clothingguru

oooh *Bella*!!! Very cute! i love them! and the pic!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bella, *love your Miss Boxes


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *C.guru* and *dezy*!


----------



## gheaden

Been gone awhile-but here's a action pic from today


----------



## jancedtif

^Yay!!  She likes the boots!


----------



## gheaden

Yes, she does *jance*, thanks for remembering.  I am still looking for a black with a slimmer heel.


----------



## nillacobain

cts900 said:


> Does it count as "in action" if you are wearing your decolzeps on a rainy day while grading papers and watching the Independent Spirit Awards during your kids' naptime? tee hee ....


----------



## cts900

nillacobain said:


>


 
, *nilla.*  I did the same thing during the Oscars!

*gheaden*, I always love all of your action shots.  They have so much personality!


----------



## Prada_Princess

elfgirl - I LOVE your CL's (#4844) - where did you get them from?  Are they comfortable?  What is the leather (python?) like?

They are possibly the best pair I have ever seen!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Loving the action shots ladies!


----------



## Noegirl05

Does it count if you are 9 month pregnant and to get your feet in the air to take this pic was a hefty task due to the baby bump 

Rouge Archidisco!


----------



## lilmissb

^ You got rouge too???!!! Love 'em Noe! Oh yeah, it counts baby!


----------



## cts900

Noegirl05 said:


> Does it count if you are 9 month pregnant and to get your feet in the air to take this pic was a hefty task due to the baby bump
> 
> Rouge Archidisco!



Heck yes!  I did the same thing for both of my pregnancies!  Gotta get your CL pleasure where you can .  Great shot, great shoes, great attitude!  They are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Lilmiss~ Yeah baby!!!!!!! Thanks darlin! Aren't they gorgeous!!!


cts~ Thank you honey!!! being pregnant is a full time task!!! I agree this is my pleasure!


----------



## nillacobain

Noegirl05 said:


> Does it count if you are 9 month pregnant and to get your feet in the air to take this pic was a hefty task due to the baby bump
> 
> Rouge Archidisco!


 
Great shot!!! And great shoes of course!


----------



## clothingguru

*Noe:* haha totally counts! And they look great on you!


----------



## icecreamom

*Noegirl* Not only it counts, but it also deserves a standing ovasion from the audience!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Noegirl *I agree with icecreamom, I think you deserve an award for Mommy Styling in her Loubies


----------



## Noegirl05

Awww gee thanks ladies!!! I am on bedrest but I love to just put on a pair while laying in bed or on the sofa! I am lucky I am not retaining too much water and can still fit my CL's!


----------



## carlinha

catenita trash at MSG (NY Rangers vs. Philadelphia Flyers hockey game)


----------



## ikaesmallz

So pretty Carla! Did it handle the rain well?


----------



## NYCBelle

very nice!! i don't know how you took them out in the rain girl! i'd check weather.com in advance to make sure it was 0% precipitation LOL



carlinha said:


> catenita trash at MSG (NY Rangers vs. Philadelphia Flyers hockey game)


----------



## carlinha

of course i checked the weather first!  the trashes are one of the most durable pairs, since it's literally covered in plastic... and the specchio heel/platform is resistant to rain as well.  that and my patents are the only ones i take out in inclement weather.


----------



## NYCBelle

carlinha said:


> of course i checked the weather first! the trashes are one of the most durable pairs, since it's literally covered in plastic... and the specchio heel/platform is resistant to rain as well. that and my patents are the only ones i take out in inclement weather.


 

nice!!


----------



## kml2887

Carlinha, I love that pic! Hockey and CLs are two of my favorite things.


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, ahh, love the catenita trash on you! P.S: the girls at the SF meet were talking about how your skintone is absolutely perfect with those fuchsia Youplis, ^_^. We cant wait for you to move to the "YAY AREAAA", ^_^


----------



## BellaShoes

Great pic carlinha!


----------



## carlinha

awww thanks ladies! 

*panda*, that's so sweet of you guys!  i can't wait either!


----------



## clothingguru

very cute pic* CAR! * Love those pumps!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Girl6*, *sakura* and I had a pre-Play Day dinner last week.  Since sakura was unable to attend, I made sure to get an action shot of her.  






Moments before I joined my SF Play Day Play Mates, I had to make a trip to the loo and capture the notorious CL subforum "loo shot."


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Loving the loo shot *Lavender!*


----------



## compulsive

You have the best action shots, *M*! I love your loo shot


----------



## elfgirl

Two pics from my business trip last week -- Snoopy Zeppas on arrival and Lulys on departure.


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ Great pics!! I especially love the lulys! They look incredible on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cute photos *elf!*


----------



## mal

*elfgirl*, you wore Luly's in the airport? I am very impressed


----------



## sobe2009

*Elfgirl:* great action shots, love your Lulys


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks *Duke* and *compulsive*!  Your compliments only encourage me to do more loo shots, which I'm not sure is a good thing for me.  I feel so silly doing them, but I think they're a time honored CL subforum tradition.  



Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^Loving the loo shot *Lavender!*


 


compulsive said:


> You have the best action shots, *M*! I love your loo shot


----------



## mal

yes, *Lav*- the loo shots are an important part of CL culture . I'm sorry you have been keeping it up practically solo- I will try to participate more often, as should we all


----------



## elfgirl

Thanks, *Twiggy*! They are soooo comfortable. I love them!

Thank you, *Duke*!

LOL, *mal*! Yes, I did wear them in the airport! I find them really comfortable and easy (except when trying to maneuver on an down escalator with a suitcase, that is).

Thank you, *Sobe*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

looking great girls!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

The loo shot.... love the loo shot Lav!

elf... I am loving the luly's more and more... first clothing guru's collection thread now your action shot!


----------



## jancedtif

I loving you action shots* c**arlinha, Lav, Sakura, and elfgirl*!!


----------



## cfellis522

*elfgirl -* you look great in both and I too, admire you for wearing them in an airport.  bet the screeners were like, WOW!  Cara


----------



## icecreamom

Cute pics *elfgirl* and *carla*


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Elf*, looking fabulous! Love the lulys


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Waiting at J. Crew today while my friend tried on clothes


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am loving the action shot *Naked!*


----------



## jancedtif

Lovin' the pic *Naked*!!


----------



## jancedtif

Jinx *Duke*!


----------



## carlinha

oh *naked* i LOVE that shot!!!!!


----------



## cts900

*naked.*..your legs look sooo long.  Are you hiding the fact that you are 10 feet tall form all of us??? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ladies!

and yes *cts* I am secretly a giant


----------



## sobe2009

Great shot Naked!!! Very cool


----------



## cts900

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> and yes *cts* I am secretly a giant



I _knew_ it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love the pic *naked!*


----------



## clothingguru

*elfgirl:* LOVE the LULY shot twin!

*Lavenderice:* cute loo shot! hehe

*Naked:* Love the jeans and the barbie pink bianca's


----------



## mal

awesome *naked*, and a classic example of CLs worn casually, looking perfect.
PS I am now dying over the *Barbie Biancas...*


----------



## lilmissb

LOVE the shots *carlinha* & *naked!!!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

I guess this is considered a CL in Action shot?  Micro Booties on the set of my alter ego photo shoot.  Worn by my alter ego of course!


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
Loves it!


----------



## hydrohoki

Awesome Duke!!! I love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *miss e and hydro!*


----------



## phiphi

*elf* - love your luly!!

*naked* - that's a fabulous pic of your biancas! (lovin' the jeans too!)

*duke* that is such an awesome action pic!! gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *P!*


----------



## Miss_Q

Duke- Love it!! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Miss Q and Lil Nugget!*


----------



## icecreamom

Love it *Naked* and *Duke*, great shots!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Duke* that is awesome!


----------



## Noegirl05

Duke I love it!!!!


----------



## mal

*Duke*, that is so fun!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Another legs in the air LOL... I couldn't even breathe but these are worth it


----------



## brintee

OMG* duke*, that is so amazing! You are hot as both characters! 

OMG *NOE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*duke*: love that shot! 

*Noe:* like i said ...HOT!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *icecreamom, naked, and mal, brintee and clothinguru!*


----------



## cfellis522

*Naked - *Love your Biancas!  What jeans are those?  Love the look!

*Duke - *Your "alter ego" looks like fun!  You look great!

*Noe -* You look great! 

Cara


----------



## Stephanie***

Noe! They are freaking AWESOME


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cfellis522 said:


> *Naked - *Love your Biancas! What jeans are those? Love the look!
> 
> *Duke - *Your "alter ego" looks like fun! You look great!
> 
> *Noe -* You look great!
> 
> Cara


 
Thanks *Cara!*

They are Seven for all Mankind vintage boston A pockets  probably my favorite pair of jeans right now!

http://www.7forallmankind.com/A_Pocket__Bootcut_in_Vintage_Boston/pd/np/3/p/2029.html


----------



## Miss_Q

Sitting outside my office for a few minutes enjoying the sun


----------



## clothingguru

very cute Miss-Q!!!!! Love the pink!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *cfellis!*

I love the pop of pink *Miss Q!*


----------



## mistyknightwin

So cool Duke!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mistyknightwin said:


> So cool Duke!!


 
Thanks *misty! *


----------



## BellaShoes

*NAKED*!!! I love your Biancas!! LOVE!

*Noe*... gheezzzzzz, the Engin's are amazing!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Duke, Noe, MissQ*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Perfect sunshine shoes *Miss_Q*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Me (today) at the Car Wash....


----------



## jancedtif

Bella, that's such a cool freakin' shot!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Jance!! Isn't it fun? I had no idea that the rainbow wax was going to spray...


----------



## BellaShoes

I loved it so much, I hurried to pull up my pant legs for a bare leg shot too!


----------



## carlinha

*duke* that's awesome!

*noegirl* - hot hot hot!

*miss_Q *- so cheerful!!!

*bella* - i  JAWS soooo much!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Bella* that shot is AWESOME!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Naked!!! It makes me want to go to the car wash again in different SHOES! :lolots:


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks Naked!!! It makes me want to go to the car wash again in different SHOES! :lolots:


 
*Bella*, you might have started a new CL action shot trend!  You've inspired me to bring my cars to the car wash, except I have no options.  My one car is being serviced tomorrow and will be detailed.  The other is a soft top that I only hand wash.


----------



## BellaShoes

It's so funny because I was not planning on the rainbow wax... it was just going to be a Jaws shot...then the rainbow started spraying and I thought...... wait!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke * you look great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*miss_q* they look so cute i love it!


*noe*- i know i'm repeating myself but they are very hard to ignore!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella, *i love the jaws and the window looks great, definitely need to try this next time i was my car


----------



## elfgirl

Thanks ladies!  *Cara*, I think I got funnier looks from the other passengers waiting in the security line. They got to watch me balance on one foot and then the other as I unbuckled my shoes. 

*Naked*, I love that shot!  Your legs do look super long. 

*Duke*, fabulous alter ego shots! You look fantastic. 

Still love those Engins, *Noe*.  

*Miss Q*, it's clearly the day for pink!  

*Bella*, that shot is awesome. Sometimes the best pictures happen by accident!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Carla, Jan, Dezy, Elf* - Thank you so much for the compliments! 

*Bella* that shot is really amazing!


----------



## compulsive

That shot is so cool, *Bella*! I might have to do this the next time I'm at the car wash!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Bella*, I love the rainbow wash!! Awesome pic, LOVE it!!


----------



## lilmissb

WOW!!! Love your alter ego photoshoot *Duke!*

Love it *Noe!*

*Miss Q* loving the barbie action!

Holy moly *Bella!* Love the rainbow!!! You're inspring me to go through a car wash just for rainbow spray and I don't even own a car at the moment! Eep!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *miss b!*


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots:

We are going to have the cleanest cars (and the hottest shoes!) in town!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

bella: awesome shot!!! love it!


----------



## sara999

BELLA! what polish is that!?!?!?!?! (on your toes)


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Funny... I immediately thought, _Sara, It's Rainbow Polish_! 

On my TOES!!! Sample Sale OPI for Sephora (scroll down to the color... http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P217311)


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
OPI apparently has done an Alice in Wonderland color scheme


----------



## BellaShoes

I know..although I have not seen it yet.. only in mags.


----------



## misselizabeth22

It's TDF.
Its otw to me, LOL


----------



## JuneHawk

Earlier tonight on our way to our anniversary dinner.  We went as a family and I didn't have a bag hence he diaper and wipes on my lap  

Red Suede Declic 120


----------



## BellaShoes

FUN June!!! Hope you have a great night!


----------



## mal

gorgeous, *JuneHawk*!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Bella, that is such a cool shot!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

misselizabeth22 said:


> ^
> OPI apparently has done an Alice in Wonderland color scheme


Yes, and they are selling out fast!


----------



## Canarybling

I just got the opi Alice in wonderland set cost me $50 off eBay mad as a hatter is amazing it's on my toes they all are so pretty


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OH WOW!!  I just ordered a case and it was only $49, but of course it was wholesale from one of my suppliers!

I have Mad As a Hatter on my toes now as well!!


----------



## peppamint

The nail polish is gorgeous and so is the "rainbow wax" picture.

(Is it actually rainbow wax? As in, multi-colored car wax? That is so freaking cool!)


----------



## savvysgirl

Love the Declics *june*. Happy anniversary!


----------



## Elsie87

My Oxblood glitter VPs at my BFF's birthday party:


----------



## cts900

^^I have no words...my UHG........
*June: *I know that feeling!! Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies..... I am off to find the AIW OPI Set....

*Elsie*!! What happened in that last shot? Should we send a medic?


----------



## JetSetGo!

This thread now archived.

See new thread here!

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...e-your-cls-in-action-571094.html#post14685609


----------

